# Keyboard not working AFTER Logon.....



## boulder38

Hi All....

Ive had a laptop come in needing a PC Healthcheck as it had viruses and was being slow and unresponsive. Ive got rid of the viruses, I've used Malwarebytes, Combofix, ran HiJackThis through, looked at MSConfig, Taken McAfee off (which was 200 odd days out of subscription) and Avira and have Installed AVG 2012 free on there which picked up a few more and then CCleaner.

Problem is the Keyboard doesn't work AFTER the logon page. It works to put in the password at logon and then seems to freeze/lockup after that......the numlock or caps lock lights dont change on pressing the relevant buttons.

Ive had a look through services.msc to make sure theres nothing turned off in there that could affect it but I've never heard of this problem before and has got me stumped.

Any ideas....


----------



## boulder38

Anyone any ideas?


----------



## johnb35

Are you sure its totally infection free?  You said you ran combofix but do you really know how to use it?


----------



## boulder38

Yes i do, Im a computer technician and have been getting rid of viruses for the last 6 years.

I'll download the latest version and will run it through again to make sure.


----------



## johnb35

Even after comobifix runs, you still may be infected as it won't catch everything.  Want to post the logs for me to go through?


----------



## DanyD

boulder38 said:


> Yes i do, Im a computer technician and have been getting rid of viruses for the last 6 years.
> 
> I'll download the latest version and will run it through again to make sure.



I suppose you already formatted your laptop multiple times during the lats 6 years of trouble shooting for your laptop. 

if you can provide more details about what exactly the laptop model and brand you are using, then we can get more hints and possible come up with an answer since most laptop has its own defective issues depends on what brand/model you use and how you work with it every day.


----------



## apj101

DanyD said:


> I suppose you already formatted your laptop multiple times during the lats 6 years of trouble shooting for your laptop.
> 
> if you can provide more details about what exactly the laptop model and brand you are using, then we can get more hints and possible come up with an answer since most laptop has its own defective issues depends on what brand/model you use and how you work with it every day.



given the keyboard works at log on its pretty clearly a software issue and not hardward ;/


----------



## boulder38

I will run Combofix tomorrow and post the logs for it.

The laptop isnt mine DanyD and it is a fairly new one so hasnt been formatted several times over the last 6 years. And as said it points more to a software as it does work for BIOS and logging on.

Thanks for help, will post result log tomorrow


----------



## boulder38

Combofix just running at the mo and preparing Logfile to upload.

At the start of Combofix it comes up saying that Avast and Mcafee are still active and running but theyre not. Both have been uninstalled and arent running. Ive ran the ASWClear tool to take out any remnants of Avast but it still says it and running the MCPR tool just tells me that it have permission to access files and fails. Could this be part of the problem?

Log to follow,

Thanks


----------



## boulder38

Right, Ive got the log but its too big to post directly on here.

Theres 36 odd thousand words in it and looks rather big to me! the Snapshot is the biggest part but i need a way of getting it up on here. Is there a file hosting server i can use for it?


----------



## johnb35

Would just rather you split the log into multiple posts if you don't mind.


----------



## boulder38

ComboFix 11-09-21.04 - emily 22/09/2011   9:54.2.2 - x64 MINIMAL
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium   6.1.7601.1.1252.44.1033.18.2811.1972 [GMT 1:00]
Running from: F:\ComboFix.exe
AV: avast! Antivirus *Enabled/Updated* {C37D8F93-0602-E43C-40AA-47DAD597F308}
AV: McAfee Anti-Virus and Anti-Spyware *Enabled/Updated* {86355677-4064-3EA7-ABB3-1B136EB04637}
FW: McAfee Firewall *Enabled* {BE0ED752-0A0B-3FFF-80EC-B2269063014C}
SP: avast! Antivirus *Enabled/Updated* {781C6E77-2038-EBB2-7A1A-7CA8AE10B9B5}
SP: McAfee Anti-Virus and Anti-Spyware *Enabled/Updated* {3D54B793-665E-3129-9103-206115370C8A}
SP: Windows Defender *Disabled/Updated* {D68DDC3A-831F-4fae-9E44-DA132C1ACF46}
 * Created a new restore point
.
.
(((((((((((((((((((((((((   Files Created from 2011-08-22 to 2011-09-22  )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
2011-09-22 09:00 . 2011-09-22 09:00	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\Default\AppData\Local\temp
2011-09-22 08:42 . 2011-09-22 08:42	--------	d-s---w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\Microsoft
2011-09-18 11:13 . 2011-09-18 11:13	--------	d-----w-	C:\$AVG
2011-09-18 10:37 . 2011-09-20 11:13	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\emily\AppData\Roaming\AVG2012
2011-09-18 10:36 . 2011-09-20 11:13	--------	d-----w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\drivers\AVG
2011-09-18 10:36 . 2011-09-20 11:13	--------	d-----w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\AVG
2011-09-18 10:36 . 2011-09-20 11:13	--------	d-----w-	c:\programdata\AVG2012
2011-09-18 10:34 . 2011-09-20 10:56	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files (x86)\AVG
2011-09-18 10:27 . 2011-09-18 10:27	--------	d--h--w-	c:\programdata\Common Files
2011-09-18 10:27 . 2011-09-20 11:13	--------	d-----w-	c:\programdata\MFAData
2011-09-18 10:16 . 2011-09-20 10:57	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files (x86)\Trend Micro
2011-09-18 10:16 . 2011-09-18 10:16	388096	----a-r-	c:\users\emily\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Installer\{45A66726-69BC-466B-A7A4-12FCBA4883D7}\HiJackThis.exe
2011-09-16 14:37 . 2011-09-16 14:37	--------	d-----w-	c:\windows\PCHEALTH
2011-09-16 14:15 . 2011-09-20 11:13	--------	d-----w-	c:\windows\system32\SPReview
2011-09-16 14:14 . 2011-09-20 11:04	--------	d-----w-	c:\windows\system32\EventProviders
2011-09-16 13:16 . 2011-09-16 13:16	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\emily\AppData\Roaming\Malwarebytes
2011-09-16 13:14 . 2011-09-20 10:58	--------	d-----w-	c:\programdata\Malwarebytes
2011-09-16 13:14 . 2011-08-31 16:00	25416	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\mbam.sys
2011-09-16 13:14 . 2011-09-16 13:21	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware
2011-09-06 15:07 . 2011-09-06 15:07	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\emily\AppData\Local\Apps
2011-08-24 20:55 . 2011-07-09 05:26	2048	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\tzres.dll
2011-08-24 20:55 . 2011-07-09 04:29	2048	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\tzres.dll
.
.
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((   Find3M Report   ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
2011-09-16 14:26 . 2009-07-14 02:36	175616	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\msclmd.dll
2011-09-16 14:26 . 2009-07-14 02:36	152576	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\msclmd.dll
2011-08-15 19:55 . 2011-01-23 10:16	2301208	----a-w-	c:\programdata\Microsoft\eHome\Packages\MCEClientUX\UpdateableMarkup\markup.dll
2011-08-15 19:54 . 2011-01-23 10:16	42776	----a-w-	c:\programdata\Microsoft\eHome\Packages\MCEClientUX\dSM\StartResources.dll
2011-08-08 05:08 . 2011-08-08 05:08	46672	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgmfx64.sys
2011-07-16 05:41 . 2011-08-09 21:10	362496	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\wow64win.dll
2011-07-16 05:41 . 2011-08-09 21:10	243200	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\wow64.dll
2011-07-16 05:41 . 2011-08-09 21:10	13312	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\wow64cpu.dll
2011-07-16 05:39 . 2011-08-09 21:10	16384	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\ntvdm64.dll
2011-07-16 05:37 . 2011-08-09 21:10	421888	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\KernelBase.dll
2011-07-16 05:21 . 2011-08-09 21:10	6144	---ha-w-	c:\windows\system32\api-ms-win-security-base-l1-1-0.dll
2011-07-16 05:21 . 2011-08-09 21:10	4608	---ha-w-	c:\windows\system32\api-ms-win-core-threadpool-l1-1-0.dll
2011-07-16 05:21 . 2011-08-09 21:10	4096	---ha-w-	c:\windows\system32\api-ms-win-core-sysinfo-l1-1-0.dll
2011-07-16 05:21 . 2011-08-09 21:10	4096	---ha-w-	c:\windows\system32\api-ms-win-core-synch-l1-1-0.dll
2011-07-16 05:21 . 2011-08-09 21:10	3584	---ha-w-	c:\windows\system32\api-ms-win-core-rtlsupport-l1-1-0.dll
2011-07-16 05:21 . 2011-08-09 21:10	3072	---ha-w-	c:\windows\system32\api-ms-win-core-xstate-l1-1-0.dll
2011-07-16 05:21 . 2011-08-09 21:10	3072	---ha-w-	c:\windows\system32\api-ms-win-core-util-l1-1-0.dll
2011-07-16 05:21 . 2011-08-09 21:10	3072	---ha-w-	c:\windows\system32\api-ms-win-core-string-l1-1-0.dll
2011-07-16 05:21 . 2011-08-09 21:10	4608	---ha-w-	c:\windows\system32\api-ms-win-core-processthreads-l1-1-0.dll
2011-07-16 05:21 . 2011-08-09 21:10	4096	---ha-w-	c:\windows\system32\api-ms-win-core-localregistry-l1-1-0.dll
2011-07-16 05:21 . 2011-08-09 21:10	3584	---ha-w-	c:\windows\system32\api-ms-win-core-processenvironment-l1-1-0.dll
2011-07-16 05:21 . 2011-08-09 21:10	3584	---ha-w-	c:\windows\system32\api-ms-win-core-namedpipe-l1-1-0.dll
2011-07-16 05:21 . 2011-08-09 21:10	3584	---ha-w-	c:\windows\system32\api-ms-win-core-memory-l1-1-0.dll
2011-07-16 05:21 . 2011-08-09 21:10	3072	---ha-w-	c:\windows\system32\api-ms-win-core-profile-l1-1-0.dll
2011-07-16 05:21 . 2011-08-09 21:10	3584	---ha-w-	c:\windows\system32\api-ms-win-core-misc-l1-1-0.dll
2011-07-16 05:21 . 2011-08-09 21:10	3584	---ha-w-	c:\windows\system32\api-ms-win-core-libraryloader-l1-1-0.dll
2011-07-16 05:21 . 2011-08-09 21:10	3072	---ha-w-	c:\windows\system32\api-ms-win-core-io-l1-1-0.dll
2011-07-16 05:21 . 2011-08-09 21:10	3072	---ha-w-	c:\windows\system32\api-ms-win-core-interlocked-l1-1-0.dll
2011-07-16 05:21 . 2011-08-09 21:10	4096	---ha-w-	c:\windows\system32\api-ms-win-core-localization-l1-1-0.dll
2011-07-16 05:21 . 2011-08-09 21:10	5120	---ha-w-	c:\windows\system32\api-ms-win-core-file-l1-1-0.dll
2011-07-16 05:21 . 2011-08-09 21:10	3072	---ha-w-	c:\windows\system32\api-ms-win-core-errorhandling-l1-1-0.dll
2011-07-16 05:21 . 2011-08-09 21:10	3072	---ha-w-	c:\windows\system32\api-ms-win-core-delayload-l1-1-0.dll
2011-07-16 05:21 . 2011-08-09 21:10	3584	---ha-w-	c:\windows\system32\api-ms-win-core-heap-l1-1-0.dll
2011-07-16 05:21 . 2011-08-09 21:10	3072	---ha-w-	c:\windows\system32\api-ms-win-core-handle-l1-1-0.dll
2011-07-16 05:21 . 2011-08-09 21:10	3072	---ha-w-	c:\windows\system32\api-ms-win-core-fibers-l1-1-0.dll
2011-07-16 05:21 . 2011-08-09 21:10	3072	---ha-w-	c:\windows\system32\api-ms-win-core-debug-l1-1-0.dll
2011-07-16 05:21 . 2011-08-09 21:10	3072	---ha-w-	c:\windows\system32\api-ms-win-core-datetime-l1-1-0.dll
2011-07-16 05:21 . 2011-08-09 21:10	3072	---ha-w-	c:\windows\system32\api-ms-win-core-console-l1-1-0.dll
2011-07-16 04:29 . 2011-08-09 21:10	14336	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\ntvdm64.dll
2011-07-16 04:26 . 2011-08-09 21:10	44032	----a-w-	c:\windows\apppatch\acwow64.dll
2011-07-16 04:25 . 2011-08-09 21:10	25600	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\setup16.exe
2011-07-16 04:24 . 2011-08-09 21:10	5120	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\wow32.dll
2011-07-16 04:24 . 2011-08-09 21:10	272384	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\KernelBase.dll
2011-07-16 04:15 . 2011-08-09 21:10	4096	---ha-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\api-ms-win-core-sysinfo-l1-1-0.dll
2011-07-16 04:15 . 2011-08-09 21:10	4096	---ha-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\api-ms-win-core-synch-l1-1-0.dll
2011-07-16 04:15 . 2011-08-09 21:10	3072	---ha-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\api-ms-win-core-string-l1-1-0.dll
2011-07-16 04:15 . 2011-08-09 21:10	5120	---ha-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\api-ms-win-core-file-l1-1-0.dll
2011-07-16 04:15 . 2011-08-09 21:10	4608	---ha-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\api-ms-win-core-processthreads-l1-1-0.dll
2011-07-16 04:15 . 2011-08-09 21:10	4096	---ha-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\api-ms-win-core-misc-l1-1-0.dll
2011-07-16 04:15 . 2011-08-09 21:10	4096	---ha-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\api-ms-win-core-localregistry-l1-1-0.dll
2011-07-16 04:15 . 2011-08-09 21:10	3584	---ha-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\api-ms-win-core-processenvironment-l1-1-0.dll
2011-07-16 04:15 . 2011-08-09 21:10	3072	---ha-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\api-ms-win-core-rtlsupport-l1-1-0.dll
2011-07-16 04:15 . 2011-08-09 21:10	3072	---ha-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\api-ms-win-core-profile-l1-1-0.dll
2011-07-16 04:15 . 2011-08-09 21:10	3072	---ha-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\api-ms-win-core-delayload-l1-1-0.dll
2011-07-16 04:15 . 2011-08-09 21:10	3584	---ha-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\api-ms-win-core-memory-l1-1-0.dll
2011-07-16 04:15 . 2011-08-09 21:10	3584	---ha-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\api-ms-win-core-libraryloader-l1-1-0.dll
2011-07-16 04:15 . 2011-08-09 21:10	3584	---ha-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\api-ms-win-core-interlocked-l1-1-0.dll
2011-07-16 04:15 . 2011-08-09 21:10	3584	---ha-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\api-ms-win-core-heap-l1-1-0.dll
2011-07-16 04:15 . 2011-08-09 21:10	3072	---ha-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\api-ms-win-core-io-l1-1-0.dll
2011-07-16 04:15 . 2011-08-09 21:10	3072	---ha-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\api-ms-win-core-handle-l1-1-0.dll
2011-07-16 04:15 . 2011-08-09 21:10	3072	---ha-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\api-ms-win-core-fibers-l1-1-0.dll
2011-07-16 04:15 . 2011-08-09 21:10	3072	---ha-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\api-ms-win-core-errorhandling-l1-1-0.dll
2011-07-16 04:15 . 2011-08-09 21:10	3072	---ha-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\api-ms-win-core-debug-l1-1-0.dll
2011-07-16 04:15 . 2011-08-09 21:10	3072	---ha-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\api-ms-win-core-datetime-l1-1-0.dll
2011-07-16 04:15 . 2011-08-09 21:10	3584	---ha-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\api-ms-win-core-namedpipe-l1-1-0.dll
2011-07-16 04:15 . 2011-08-09 21:10	4096	---ha-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\api-ms-win-core-localization-l1-1-0.dll
2011-07-16 04:15 . 2011-08-09 21:10	3072	---ha-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\api-ms-win-core-console-l1-1-0.dll
2011-07-16 02:21 . 2011-08-09 21:10	7680	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\instnm.exe
2011-07-16 02:21 . 2011-08-09 21:10	2048	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\user.exe
2011-07-16 02:17 . 2011-08-09 21:10	3584	---ha-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\api-ms-win-core-xstate-l1-1-0.dll
2011-07-16 02:17 . 2011-08-09 21:10	6144	---ha-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\api-ms-win-security-base-l1-1-0.dll
2011-07-16 02:17 . 2011-08-09 21:10	4608	---ha-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\api-ms-win-core-threadpool-l1-1-0.dll
2011-07-16 02:17 . 2011-08-09 21:10	3072	---ha-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\api-ms-win-core-util-l1-1-0.dll
2011-07-11 00:14 . 2011-07-11 00:14	375376	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgtdia.sys
2011-07-11 00:14 . 2011-07-11 00:14	29776	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\AVGIDSFilter.sys
2011-07-11 00:14 . 2011-07-11 00:14	26704	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\AVGIDSEH.sys
2011-07-11 00:14 . 2011-07-11 00:14	120400	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\AVGIDSDriver.sys
2011-07-11 00:13 . 2011-07-11 00:13	282704	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgldx64.sys
2011-07-11 00:13 . 2011-07-11 00:13	37456	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgrkx64.sys
2011-07-09 02:46 . 2011-08-09 21:11	288768	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\mrxsmb10.sys
.
.
(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((   SnapShot@2011-09-16_12.53.13   )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:21	51200              c:\windows\twain_32.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:14 . 2009-07-14 01:16	51200              c:\windows\twain_32.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:21	27648              c:\windows\SysWOW64\wups.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:21	87552              c:\windows\SysWOW64\wudriver.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:14 . 2009-07-14 01:16	87552              c:\windows\SysWOW64\wudriver.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:17	33792              c:\windows\SysWOW64\wuapp.exe
- 2009-07-14 00:14 . 2009-07-14 01:14	33792              c:\windows\SysWOW64\wuapp.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:21	40448              c:\windows\SysWOW64\wtsapi32.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:21	51712              c:\windows\SysWOW64\wsnmp32.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:55 . 2009-07-14 01:16	51712              c:\windows\SysWOW64\wsnmp32.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:21	11264              c:\windows\SysWOW64\wshirda.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:21	36352              c:\windows\SysWOW64\wshbth.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:21	21504              c:\windows\SysWOW64\wsdchngr.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 12:21	51712              c:\windows\SysWOW64\wscapi.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:21	47104              c:\windows\SysWOW64\wkscli.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:16	47104              c:\windows\SysWOW64\wkscli.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:17	28672              c:\windows\SysWOW64\WerFaultSecure.exe
- 2009-07-13 23:27 . 2009-07-14 01:14	28672              c:\windows\SysWOW64\WerFaultSecure.exe
- 2009-07-13 23:31 . 2009-07-14 01:16	89600              c:\windows\SysWOW64\wbem\WmiApRpl.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:21	89600              c:\windows\SysWOW64\wbem\WmiApRpl.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:17	66048              c:\windows\SysWOW64\w32tm.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:21	25600              c:\windows\SysWOW64\vpnikeapi.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:21	56832              c:\windows\SysWOW64\vfwwdm32.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:03 . 2009-07-14 01:16	56832              c:\windows\SysWOW64\vfwwdm32.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:21	31744              c:\windows\SysWOW64\utildll.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:02 . 2009-07-14 01:16	31744              c:\windows\SysWOW64\utildll.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:17	26624              c:\windows\SysWOW64\userinit.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 12:21	81920              c:\windows\SysWOW64\userenv.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:40 . 2009-07-14 01:16	78848              c:\windows\SysWOW64\UserAccountControlSettings.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:21	78848              c:\windows\SysWOW64\UserAccountControlSettings.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:17	34304              c:\windows\SysWOW64\unlodctr.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:21	59392              c:\windows\SysWOW64\unimdmat.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:55 . 2009-07-14 01:16	59392              c:\windows\SysWOW64\unimdmat.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:15 . 2009-07-14 01:14	47616              c:\windows\SysWOW64\tzutil.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:17	47616              c:\windows\SysWOW64\tzutil.exe
- 2009-07-13 23:34 . 2009-07-14 01:16	65024              c:\windows\SysWOW64\TSpkg.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:21	65024              c:\windows\SysWOW64\TSpkg.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:21	36864              c:\windows\SysWOW64\tsgqec.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:02 . 2009-07-14 01:16	36864              c:\windows\SysWOW64\tsgqec.dll
- 2010-04-01 08:51 . 2009-12-19 09:02	12288              c:\windows\SysWOW64\tsbyuv.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:21	12288              c:\windows\SysWOW64\tsbyuv.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:21	21504              c:\windows\SysWOW64\TRAPI.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:21	69632              c:\windows\SysWOW64\tlscsp.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:40 . 2009-07-14 01:16	82944              c:\windows\SysWOW64\thumbcache.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:21	82944              c:\windows\SysWOW64\thumbcache.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2009-07-14 01:16	61440              c:\windows\SysWOW64\tcpmonui.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:17	51200              c:\windows\SysWOW64\takeown.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:21	14848              c:\windows\SysWOW64\syssetup.dll
- 2010-08-03 08:32 . 2009-12-11 07:36	96768              c:\windows\SysWOW64\sspicli.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:08	96768              c:\windows\SysWOW64\sspicli.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:16	90112              c:\windows\SysWOW64\srvcli.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:21	90112              c:\windows\SysWOW64\srvcli.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:17 . 2009-07-14 01:16	19968              c:\windows\SysWOW64\spopk.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:21	19968              c:\windows\SysWOW64\spopk.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:21	61952              c:\windows\SysWOW64\spbcd.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:17 . 2009-07-14 01:16	61952              c:\windows\SysWOW64\spbcd.dll
- 2011-02-13 15:52 . 2010-12-21 05:38	14336              c:\windows\SysWOW64\slwga.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:21	14336              c:\windows\SysWOW64\slwga.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:14 . 2009-07-14 01:16	19456              c:\windows\SysWOW64\sisbkup.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:21	19456              c:\windows\SysWOW64\sisbkup.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:21	10752              c:\windows\SysWOW64\shunimpl.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:21	35840              c:\windows\SysWOW64\shimgvw.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:39 . 2009-07-14 01:16	35840              c:\windows\SysWOW64\shimgvw.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:40 . 2009-07-14 01:16	20992              c:\windows\SysWOW64\shgina.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:21	20992              c:\windows\SysWOW64\shgina.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 12:20	67584              c:\windows\SysWOW64\Setup\pbkmigr.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:47 . 2011-09-16 14:47	76800              c:\windows\SysWOW64\SetIEInstalledDate.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:21	22016              c:\windows\SysWOW64\secur32.dll
- 2010-08-03 08:32 . 2009-12-11 07:39	22016              c:\windows\SysWOW64\secur32.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:21	85504              c:\windows\SysWOW64\secproc_ssp_isv.dll
- 2010-04-01 08:49 . 2010-01-18 23:29	85504              c:\windows\SysWOW64\secproc_ssp_isv.dll
- 2010-04-01 08:49 . 2010-01-18 23:29	85504              c:\windows\SysWOW64\secproc_ssp.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:21	85504              c:\windows\SysWOW64\secproc_ssp.dll
+ 2011-06-30 19:50 . 2011-05-04 04:28	86528              c:\windows\SysWOW64\SearchFilterHost.exe
- 2011-06-30 19:50 . 2011-05-04 04:52	86528              c:\windows\SysWOW64\SearchFilterHost.exe
- 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:16	17408              c:\windows\SysWOW64\schedcli.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:21	17408              c:\windows\SysWOW64\schedcli.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:21	51200              c:\windows\SysWOW64\samcli.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:41 . 2009-07-14 01:14	50688              c:\windows\SysWOW64\runonce.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:17	50688              c:\windows\SysWOW64\runonce.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:21	37376              c:\windows\SysWOW64\rtutils.dll
- 2010-10-02 09:30 . 2010-06-19 06:23	37376              c:\windows\SysWOW64\rtutils.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:21	46080              c:\windows\SysWOW64\RpcRtRemote.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:17	98816              c:\windows\SysWOW64\Robocopy.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:21	71168              c:\windows\SysWOW64\resutils.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:21 . 2009-07-14 01:16	71168              c:\windows\SysWOW64\resutils.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:17	37888              c:\windows\SysWOW64\relog.exe
+ 2011-09-16 14:47 . 2011-09-16 14:47	74752              c:\windows\SysWOW64\RegisterIEPKEYs.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:21	72192              c:\windows\SysWOW64\regapi.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:17	22016              c:\windows\SysWOW64\ReAgentc.exe
- 2009-07-14 00:01 . 2009-07-14 01:16	21504              c:\windows\SysWOW64\rdprefdrvapi.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:21	21504              c:\windows\SysWOW64\rdprefdrvapi.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:21	52224              c:\windows\SysWOW64\rdpd3d.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:02 . 2009-07-14 01:16	52224              c:\windows\SysWOW64\rdpd3d.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:54 . 2009-07-14 01:16	69632              c:\windows\SysWOW64\rastapi.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:21	69632              c:\windows\SysWOW64\rastapi.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:21	80896              c:\windows\SysWOW64\QUTIL.DLL
- 2009-07-13 23:52 . 2009-07-14 01:16	80896              c:\windows\SysWOW64\QUTIL.DLL
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:20	99328              c:\windows\SysWOW64\QSVRMGMT.DLL
- 2009-07-13 23:52 . 2009-07-14 01:16	99328              c:\windows\SysWOW64\QSVRMGMT.DLL
- 2009-07-13 23:52 . 2009-07-14 01:16	71680              c:\windows\SysWOW64\QCLIPROV.DLL
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:20	71680              c:\windows\SysWOW64\QCLIPROV.DLL
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:17	28672              c:\windows\SysWOW64\proquota.exe
+ 2011-04-28 15:50 . 2011-02-18 05:39	31232              c:\windows\SysWOW64\prevhost.exe
- 2011-04-28 15:50 . 2011-02-18 05:33	31232              c:\windows\SysWOW64\prevhost.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-05 01:53	99176              c:\windows\SysWOW64\PresentationHostProxy.dll
- 2010-10-02 10:17 . 2009-11-25 11:47	99176              c:\windows\SysWOW64\PresentationHostProxy.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:47 . 2011-09-16 14:47	54272              c:\windows\SysWOW64\pngfilt.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:05	35328              c:\windows\SysWOW64\pifmgr.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:02 . 2009-07-14 01:16	17408              c:\windows\SysWOW64\perfts.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:20	17408              c:\windows\SysWOW64\perfts.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:20	46592              c:\windows\SysWOW64\pdhui.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:20	77824              c:\windows\SysWOW64\olethk32.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:43 . 2009-07-14 01:16	90112              c:\windows\SysWOW64\olepro32.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:20	90112              c:\windows\SysWOW64\olepro32.dll
- 2011-08-09 21:11 . 2011-06-15 09:04	86016              c:\windows\SysWOW64\odbccu32.dll
+ 2011-08-09 21:11 . 2011-06-15 08:55	86016              c:\windows\SysWOW64\odbccu32.dll
- 2011-08-09 21:11 . 2011-06-15 09:04	81920              c:\windows\SysWOW64\odbccr32.dll
+ 2011-08-09 21:11 . 2011-06-15 08:55	81920              c:\windows\SysWOW64\odbccr32.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:12 . 2009-07-14 01:16	40960              c:\windows\SysWOW64\odbcconf.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:20	40960              c:\windows\SysWOW64\odbcconf.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:31 . 2009-07-14 01:16	69120              c:\windows\SysWOW64\ntlanman.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:20	69120              c:\windows\SysWOW64\ntlanman.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:17	98304              c:\windows\SysWOW64\nslookup.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:06	69120              c:\windows\SysWOW64\nlsbres.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:20	52224              c:\windows\SysWOW64\nlaapi.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:20	22528              c:\windows\SysWOW64\netutils.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:17	25600              c:\windows\SysWOW64\netiougc.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-05 01:58	49488              c:\windows\SysWOW64\netfxperf.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:53 . 2009-07-14 01:14	24064              c:\windows\SysWOW64\netbtugc.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:17	24064              c:\windows\SysWOW64\netbtugc.exe
- 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:16	56832              c:\windows\SysWOW64\netapi32.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:20	56832              c:\windows\SysWOW64\netapi32.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:20	60928              c:\windows\SysWOW64\ncryptui.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:32 . 2009-07-14 01:16	60928              c:\windows\SysWOW64\ncryptui.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:20	78848              c:\windows\SysWOW64\nci.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:20	68096              c:\windows\SysWOW64\napdsnap.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:36	46080              c:\windows\SysWOW64\NAPCRYPT.DLL
- 2009-07-13 23:53 . 2009-07-14 01:22	46080              c:\windows\SysWOW64\NAPCRYPT.DLL
- 2009-07-13 23:13 . 2009-07-14 01:14	70656              c:\windows\SysWOW64\MuiUnattend.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:17	70656              c:\windows\SysWOW64\MuiUnattend.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:19	13312              c:\windows\SysWOW64\muifontsetup.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:25 . 2009-07-14 01:15	13312              c:\windows\SysWOW64\muifontsetup.dll
- 2010-10-02 10:17 . 2009-11-25 11:47	11600              c:\windows\SysWOW64\MUI\0409\mscorees.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-05 01:58	11600              c:\windows\SysWOW64\MUI\0409\mscorees.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:19	22528              c:\windows\SysWOW64\msyuv.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:19	31744              c:\windows\SysWOW64\msvidc32.dll
- 2010-04-01 08:51 . 2009-12-19 09:02	31744              c:\windows\SysWOW64\msvidc32.dll
- 2011-06-30 19:50 . 2011-05-04 04:52	59392              c:\windows\SysWOW64\msscntrs.dll
+ 2011-06-30 19:50 . 2011-05-04 04:32	59392              c:\windows\SysWOW64\msscntrs.dll
- 2010-04-01 08:51 . 2009-12-19 09:02	13312              c:\windows\SysWOW64\msrle32.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:19	13312              c:\windows\SysWOW64\msrle32.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:17	73216              c:\windows\SysWOW64\msiexec.exe
- 2009-07-13 23:31 . 2009-07-14 01:14	73216              c:\windows\SysWOW64\msiexec.exe
+ 2011-09-16 14:47 . 2011-09-16 14:47	48640              c:\windows\SysWOW64\mshtmler.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:47 . 2011-09-16 14:47	72704              c:\windows\SysWOW64\mshtmled.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:47 . 2011-09-16 14:47	11776              c:\windows\SysWOW64\mshta.exe
+ 2011-09-16 14:47 . 2011-09-16 14:47	10752              c:\windows\SysWOW64\msfeedssync.exe
+ 2011-09-16 14:47 . 2011-09-16 14:47	41472              c:\windows\SysWOW64\msfeedsbs.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:19	30720              c:\windows\SysWOW64\msdmo.dll
- 2009-07-13 20:46 . 2009-06-10 21:23	80720              c:\windows\SysWOW64\mscories.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-05 01:58	80720              c:\windows\SysWOW64\mscories.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 12:19	34304              c:\windows\SysWOW64\msasn1.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:19	42496              c:\windows\SysWOW64\mimefilt.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:42 . 2009-07-14 01:16	90112              c:\windows\SysWOW64\migwiz\replacementmanifests\microsoft-windows-shmig\shmig.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:21	90112              c:\windows\SysWOW64\migwiz\replacementmanifests\microsoft-windows-shmig\shmig.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:21	90112              c:\windows\SysWOW64\migwiz\dlmanifests\Microsoft-Windows-shmig-DL\shmig.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:42 . 2009-07-14 01:16	90112              c:\windows\SysWOW64\migwiz\dlmanifests\Microsoft-Windows-shmig-DL\shmig.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 12:21	67584              c:\windows\SysWOW64\migration\WSMT\rras\replacementmanifests\Microsoft-Windows-RasApi-MigPlugin\pbkmigr-Mig.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:47 . 2011-09-16 14:47	66048              c:\windows\SysWOW64\migration\WininetPlugin.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:41 . 2009-07-14 01:16	90112              c:\windows\SysWOW64\migration\shmig.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:21	90112              c:\windows\SysWOW64\migration\shmig.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:19	36352              c:\windows\SysWOW64\mciqtz32.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:03 . 2009-07-14 01:15	36352              c:\windows\SysWOW64\mciqtz32.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:19	84480              c:\windows\SysWOW64\mciavi32.dll
- 2010-04-01 08:51 . 2009-12-19 09:02	84480              c:\windows\SysWOW64\mciavi32.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:12 . 2009-07-14 01:15	76800              c:\windows\SysWOW64\mapistub.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:19	76800              c:\windows\SysWOW64\mapistub.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:19	76800              c:\windows\SysWOW64\mapi32.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:12 . 2009-07-14 01:15	76800              c:\windows\SysWOW64\mapi32.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:19	41984              c:\windows\SysWOW64\luainstall.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:19	21504              c:\windows\SysWOW64\lsmproxy.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:17	82944              c:\windows\SysWOW64\logman.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:17	95232              c:\windows\SysWOW64\logagent.exe
- 2009-07-14 00:08 . 2009-07-14 01:14	95232              c:\windows\SysWOW64\logagent.exe
+ 2011-09-16 14:47 . 2011-09-16 14:47	23552              c:\windows\SysWOW64\licmgr10.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:47 . 2011-09-16 14:47	65024              c:\windows\SysWOW64\jsproxy.dll
- 2010-04-01 08:51 . 2009-12-19 09:02	50176              c:\windows\SysWOW64\iyuv_32.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:19	50176              c:\windows\SysWOW64\iyuv_32.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:17	86528              c:\windows\SysWOW64\isoburn.exe
- 2009-07-13 23:40 . 2009-07-14 01:14	86528              c:\windows\SysWOW64\isoburn.exe
- 2009-07-13 23:46 . 2009-07-14 01:15	28672              c:\windows\SysWOW64\iscsium.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:19	28672              c:\windows\SysWOW64\iscsium.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:47 . 2011-09-16 14:47	78848              c:\windows\SysWOW64\inseng.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:19	52736              c:\windows\SysWOW64\inetmib1.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:47 . 2011-09-16 14:47	35840              c:\windows\SysWOW64\imgutil.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:26 . 2009-07-14 01:14	90112              c:\windows\SysWOW64\IME\IMESC5\IMSCPROP.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:17	90112              c:\windows\SysWOW64\IME\IMESC5\IMSCPROP.exe
+ 2011-09-16 14:47 . 2011-09-16 14:47	86528              c:\windows\SysWOW64\iesysprep.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:47 . 2011-09-16 14:47	74752              c:\windows\SysWOW64\iesetup.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:47 . 2011-09-16 14:47	31744              c:\windows\SysWOW64\iernonce.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:47 . 2011-09-16 14:47	74240              c:\windows\SysWOW64\ie4uinit.exe
- 2010-10-02 09:29 . 2010-07-29 06:30	82944              c:\windows\SysWOW64\iccvid.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:19	82944              c:\windows\SysWOW64\iccvid.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:47 . 2011-09-16 14:47	66048              c:\windows\SysWOW64\icardie.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:19	78848              c:\windows\SysWOW64\iasacct.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:12 . 2009-07-14 01:15	34816              c:\windows\SysWOW64\httpapi.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:19	34816              c:\windows\SysWOW64\httpapi.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 12:19	66560              c:\windows\SysWOW64\hbaapi.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:55 . 2009-07-14 01:14	42496              c:\windows\SysWOW64\ftp.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:17	42496              c:\windows\SysWOW64\ftp.exe
+ 2011-04-28 15:50 . 2011-03-11 05:31	74240              c:\windows\SysWOW64\fsutil.exe
- 2011-04-28 15:50 . 2011-03-11 05:37	74240              c:\windows\SysWOW64\fsutil.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:19	98304              c:\windows\SysWOW64\fphc.dll
+ 2011-02-13 15:50 . 2010-09-30 06:47	70656              c:\windows\SysWOW64\fontsub.dll
- 2010-04-01 08:48 . 2009-10-19 14:10	70656              c:\windows\SysWOW64\fontsub.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:19	93696              c:\windows\SysWOW64\fms.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:25 . 2009-07-14 01:15	93696              c:\windows\SysWOW64\fms.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:17	62976              c:\windows\SysWOW64\findstr.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:19	59904              c:\windows\SysWOW64\fdeploy.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:19	69632              c:\windows\SysWOW64\en\AuthFWWizFwk.Resources.dll
- 2009-07-14 05:35 . 2009-07-14 02:11	69632              c:\windows\SysWOW64\en\AuthFWWizFwk.Resources.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:18	22528              c:\windows\SysWOW64\elsTrans.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:56 . 2009-07-14 01:15	94208              c:\windows\SysWOW64\eappgnui.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:18	94208              c:\windows\SysWOW64\eappgnui.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:18	30208              c:\windows\SysWOW64\dsauth.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:18	82432              c:\windows\SysWOW64\dot3cfg.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 12:18	91136              c:\windows\SysWOW64\dot3api.dll
- 2011-04-14 19:40 . 2011-03-03 05:27	28672              c:\windows\SysWOW64\dnscacheugc.exe
+ 2011-04-14 19:40 . 2011-03-03 05:36	28672              c:\windows\SysWOW64\dnscacheugc.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:19	89600              c:\windows\SysWOW64\Dism\LogProvider.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:18 . 2009-07-14 01:15	89600              c:\windows\SysWOW64\Dism\LogProvider.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:19	49152              c:\windows\SysWOW64\Dism\FolderProvider.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:18 . 2009-07-14 01:15	49152              c:\windows\SysWOW64\Dism\FolderProvider.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:18 . 2009-07-14 01:14	82944              c:\windows\SysWOW64\Dism\DismHost.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:17	82944              c:\windows\SysWOW64\Dism\DismHost.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:18	50688              c:\windows\SysWOW64\Dism\DismCorePS.dll
+ 2011-06-30 19:51 . 2011-05-24 10:40	44544              c:\windows\SysWOW64\devrtl.dll
- 2011-06-30 19:51 . 2011-05-24 10:34	44544              c:\windows\SysWOW64\devrtl.dll
+ 2011-06-30 19:51 . 2011-05-24 10:40	64512              c:\windows\SysWOW64\devobj.dll
- 2011-06-30 19:51 . 2011-05-24 10:34	64512              c:\windows\SysWOW64\devobj.dll
- 2011-02-13 15:52 . 2010-12-21 05:34	80384              c:\windows\SysWOW64\davclnt.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 12:18	80384              c:\windows\SysWOW64\davclnt.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:14 . 2009-07-14 01:15	23040              c:\windows\SysWOW64\cscdll.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:18	23040              c:\windows\SysWOW64\cscdll.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:18	34816              c:\windows\SysWOW64\cscapi.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:14 . 2009-07-14 01:15	34816              c:\windows\SysWOW64\cscapi.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:18	17408              c:\windows\SysWOW64\credssp.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:17	84992              c:\windows\SysWOW64\cmstp.exe
- 2009-07-13 23:54 . 2009-07-14 01:14	84992              c:\windows\SysWOW64\cmstp.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:18	65024              c:\windows\SysWOW64\CertPolEng.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:36 . 2009-07-14 01:15	65024              c:\windows\SysWOW64\CertPolEng.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:18	66560              c:\windows\SysWOW64\cca.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:05 . 2009-07-14 01:15	66560              c:\windows\SysWOW64\cca.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:18	73216              c:\windows\SysWOW64\cabinet.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:18	11264              c:\windows\SysWOW64\C_ISCII.DLL
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:18	10752              c:\windows\SysWOW64\browseui.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:18	41984              c:\windows\SysWOW64\browcli.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:18	19456              c:\windows\SysWOW64\bitsperf.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:18	28160              c:\windows\SysWOW64\AzSqlExt.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:18	91648              c:\windows\SysWOW64\avifil32.dll
- 2010-04-01 08:51 . 2009-12-19 09:02	91648              c:\windows\SysWOW64\avifil32.dll
- 2011-04-14 19:41 . 2011-02-19 05:32	34304              c:\windows\SysWOW64\atmlib.dll
+ 2011-04-14 19:41 . 2011-02-19 06:30	34304              c:\windows\SysWOW64\atmlib.dll
- 2010-08-03 08:29 . 2010-03-05 07:42	67584              c:\windows\SysWOW64\asycfilt.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:18	67584              c:\windows\SysWOW64\asycfilt.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:18	70656              c:\windows\SysWOW64\amstream.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:03 . 2009-07-14 01:14	70656              c:\windows\SysWOW64\amstream.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:18	45568              c:\windows\SysWOW64\acppage.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:26 . 2009-07-14 01:14	45568              c:\windows\SysWOW64\acppage.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:12 . 2009-07-14 01:41	48640              c:\windows\system32\wwanprotdim.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:27	48640              c:\windows\system32\wwanprotdim.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 13:27	37376              c:\windows\system32\wups2.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:34 . 2009-07-14 01:41	37376              c:\windows\system32\wups2.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 13:27	33280              c:\windows\system32\wups.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:27	98304              c:\windows\system32\wudriver.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:34 . 2009-07-14 01:41	98304              c:\windows\system32\wudriver.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:27	78848              c:\windows\system32\WUDFSvc.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:06 . 2009-07-14 01:41	44544              c:\windows\system32\WUDFCoinstaller.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 13:27	44544              c:\windows\system32\WUDFCoinstaller.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:34 . 2009-07-14 01:39	51200              c:\windows\system32\wuauclt.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 13:25	51200              c:\windows\system32\wuauclt.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 13:25	36864              c:\windows\system32\wuapp.exe
- 2009-07-14 00:34 . 2009-07-14 01:39	36864              c:\windows\system32\wuapp.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:27	67072              c:\windows\system32\wsnmp32.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:10 . 2009-07-14 01:41	67072              c:\windows\system32\wsnmp32.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 13:27	13824              c:\windows\system32\wshirda.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 13:27	47104              c:\windows\system32\wshbth.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 13:27	26112              c:\windows\system32\wsdchngr.dll
- 2011-02-13 15:52 . 2010-12-21 06:16	97280              c:\windows\system32\wscsvc.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:48 . 2009-07-14 01:41	97280              c:\windows\system32\wscsvc.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:27	63488              c:\windows\system32\wscapi.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:53 . 2009-07-14 01:41	71680              c:\windows\system32\wkscli.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:27	71680              c:\windows\system32\wkscli.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:40 . 2009-07-14 01:39	26112              c:\windows\system32\WerFaultSecure.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:25	26112              c:\windows\system32\WerFaultSecure.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 13:27	36352              c:\windows\system32\wdiasqmmodule.dll
+ 2010-04-01 08:13 . 2011-09-20 08:24	60572              c:\windows\system32\wdi\ShutdownPerformanceDiagnostics_SystemData.bin
+ 2009-07-14 05:10 . 2011-09-20 11:56	44100              c:\windows\system32\wdi\BootPerformanceDiagnostics_SystemData.bin
+ 2010-10-01 06:21 . 2011-09-20 11:56	16288              c:\windows\system32\wdi\{86432a0b-3c7d-4ddf-a89c-172faa90485d}\S-1-5-21-683929258-1234514080-2526877278-1001_UserData.bin
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 13:27	61952              c:\windows\system32\WavDest.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:25 . 2009-07-14 01:41	61952              c:\windows\system32\WavDest.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:36 . 2009-07-14 01:41	61952              c:\windows\system32\vss_ps.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:27	61952              c:\windows\system32\vss_ps.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:27	38912              c:\windows\system32\vpnikeapi.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 13:27	68096              c:\windows\system32\vfwwdm32.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:18 . 2009-07-14 01:41	68096              c:\windows\system32\vfwwdm32.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:25	30720              c:\windows\system32\userinit.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:27	84480              c:\windows\system32\UserAccountControlSettings.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:27	73216              c:\windows\system32\unimdmat.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:10 . 2009-07-14 01:41	73216              c:\windows\system32\unimdmat.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:27	59904              c:\windows\system32\umb.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:35 . 2009-07-14 01:41	59904              c:\windows\system32\umb.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:25	58368              c:\windows\system32\tzutil.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-20 13:27	12288              c:\windows\system32\TsUsbRedirectionGroupPolicyExtension.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:27	40960              c:\windows\system32\TsUsbGDCoInstaller.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:50 . 2009-07-14 01:41	86016              c:\windows\system32\TSpkg.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:27	86016              c:\windows\system32\TSpkg.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:27	44032              c:\windows\system32\tsgqec.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:17 . 2009-07-14 01:41	44032              c:\windows\system32\tsgqec.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:27	14848              c:\windows\system32\tsbyuv.dll
- 2010-04-01 08:51 . 2009-12-19 09:50	14848              c:\windows\system32\tsbyuv.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 13:27	21504              c:\windows\system32\TRAPI.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:27	73728              c:\windows\system32\tlscsp.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:16 . 2009-07-14 01:41	73728              c:\windows\system32\tlscsp.dll
- 2010-04-01 08:54 . 2009-09-30 07:26	69120              c:\windows\system32\taskhost.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:25	69120              c:\windows\system32\taskhost.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 13:25	63488              c:\windows\system32\takeown.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:27	92672              c:\windows\system32\TabSvc.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:03 . 2009-07-14 01:39	78848              c:\windows\system32\tabcal.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:25	78848              c:\windows\system32\tabcal.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:27	17408              c:\windows\system32\syssetup.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:27	29184              c:\windows\system32\sspisrv.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:53 . 2009-07-14 01:41	13312              c:\windows\system32\sscore.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 13:27	13312              c:\windows\system32\sscore.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 13:27	18944              c:\windows\system32\spopk.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:29 . 2009-07-14 01:41	18944              c:\windows\system32\spopk.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:39 . 2009-07-14 01:41	39424              c:\windows\system32\spool\prtprocs\x64\winprint.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:27	39424              c:\windows\system32\spool\prtprocs\x64\winprint.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 13:27	78848              c:\windows\system32\spbcd.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:29 . 2009-07-14 01:41	78848              c:\windows\system32\spbcd.dll
- 2011-02-13 15:52 . 2010-12-21 06:15	15360              c:\windows\system32\slwga.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:27	15360              c:\windows\system32\slwga.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:23 . 2009-07-14 01:41	24064              c:\windows\system32\sisbkup.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:27	24064              c:\windows\system32\sisbkup.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 13:27	11264              c:\windows\system32\shunimpl.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 13:27	37376              c:\windows\system32\shimgvw.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:55 . 2009-07-14 01:41	37376              c:\windows\system32\shimgvw.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 13:27	28160              c:\windows\system32\shgina.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:55 . 2009-07-14 01:41	28160              c:\windows\system32\shgina.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:25	88576              c:\windows\system32\setupcl.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:27	57856              c:\windows\system32\Setup\pbkmigr.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:47 . 2011-09-16 14:47	91648              c:\windows\system32\SetIEInstalledDate.exe
+ 2011-04-14 19:40 . 2010-11-20 13:27	63488              c:\windows\system32\setbcdlocale.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:50 . 2009-07-14 01:41	28160              c:\windows\system32\secur32.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:27	28160              c:\windows\system32\secur32.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:27	30720              c:\windows\system32\seclogon.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:53 . 2009-07-14 01:41	30720              c:\windows\system32\seclogon.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 13:27	24064              c:\windows\system32\schedcli.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:53 . 2009-07-14 01:41	24064              c:\windows\system32\schedcli.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:27	67584              c:\windows\system32\samcli.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:57 . 2009-07-14 01:39	56832              c:\windows\system32\runonce.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:25	56832              c:\windows\system32\runonce.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:27	52224              c:\windows\system32\rtutils.dll
- 2010-10-02 09:30 . 2010-06-19 06:53	52224              c:\windows\system32\rtutils.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:27	65536              c:\windows\system32\RpcRtRemote.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 13:27	10752              c:\windows\system32\riched32.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:22 . 2009-07-14 01:39	51712              c:\windows\system32\repair-bde.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 13:25	51712              c:\windows\system32\repair-bde.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 13:25	43008              c:\windows\system32\relog.exe
+ 2011-09-16 14:47 . 2011-09-16 14:47	89088              c:\windows\system32\RegisterIEPKEYs.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:27	95232              c:\windows\system32\regapi.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:27	77312              c:\windows\system32\rdpwsx.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 13:27	23040              c:\windows\system32\rdprefdrvapi.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:16 . 2009-07-14 01:41	23040              c:\windows\system32\rdprefdrvapi.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:17 . 2009-07-14 01:41	68096              c:\windows\system32\rdpd3d.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:27	68096              c:\windows\system32\rdpd3d.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 13:27	10240              c:\windows\system32\rdpcfgex.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:17 . 2009-07-14 01:41	10240              c:\windows\system32\rdpcfgex.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:07 . 2009-07-14 01:41	79872              c:\windows\system32\QCLIPROV.DLL
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 13:27	79872              c:\windows\system32\QCLIPROV.DLL
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:25	31744              c:\windows\system32\proquota.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 13:27	33792              c:\windows\system32\profprov.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:27	48128              c:\windows\system32\PrintIsolationProxy.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:39 . 2009-07-14 01:41	48128              c:\windows\system32\PrintIsolationProxy.dll
+ 2011-04-28 15:50 . 2011-02-18 10:51	31232              c:\windows\system32\prevhost.exe
- 2011-04-28 15:50 . 2011-02-18 06:33	31232              c:\windows\system32\prevhost.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 13:25	62976              c:\windows\system32\PnPUnattend.exe
+ 2011-09-16 14:47 . 2011-09-16 14:47	65024              c:\windows\system32\pngfilt.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 13:12	35328              c:\windows\system32\pifmgr.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 13:27	57856              c:\windows\system32\oobe\spprgrss.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:24	71168              c:\windows\system32\oobe\msoobe.exe
- 2009-07-13 23:57 . 2009-07-14 01:39	71168              c:\windows\system32\oobe\msoobe.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 13:27	53248              c:\windows\system32\odbcconf.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:28 . 2009-07-14 01:41	53248              c:\windows\system32\odbcconf.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 13:27	15360              c:\windows\system32\nrpsrv.dll


----------



## boulder38

+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 13:13	69120              c:\windows\system32\nlsbres.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:27	70656              c:\windows\system32\nlaapi.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:27	29184              c:\windows\system32\netutils.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:55 . 2010-11-05 01:57	48976              c:\windows\system32\netfxperf.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:53 . 2009-07-14 01:41	72704              c:\windows\system32\netapi32.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 13:27	72704              c:\windows\system32\netapi32.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:27	66048              c:\windows\system32\ncryptui.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:49 . 2009-07-14 01:41	66048              c:\windows\system32\ncryptui.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:27	90112              c:\windows\system32\nci.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 13:27	72192              c:\windows\system32\napdsnap.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:09 . 2009-07-14 01:51	50176              c:\windows\system32\NAPCRYPT.DLL
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:44	50176              c:\windows\system32\NAPCRYPT.DLL
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 13:25	51712              c:\windows\system32\MultiDigiMon.exe
- 2009-07-14 00:03 . 2009-07-14 01:39	51712              c:\windows\system32\MultiDigiMon.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:27	16896              c:\windows\system32\muifontsetup.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-05 01:57	11600              c:\windows\system32\MUI\0409\mscorees.dll
- 2010-10-02 10:17 . 2009-11-25 11:47	11600              c:\windows\system32\MUI\0409\mscorees.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:27	25600              c:\windows\system32\msyuv.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:27	38912              c:\windows\system32\msvidc32.dll
- 2010-04-01 08:51 . 2009-12-19 09:47	38912              c:\windows\system32\msvidc32.dll
- 2011-06-30 19:50 . 2011-05-04 05:28	75264              c:\windows\system32\msscntrs.dll
+ 2011-06-30 19:50 . 2011-05-04 05:22	75264              c:\windows\system32\msscntrs.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:27	16384              c:\windows\system32\msrle32.dll
- 2010-04-01 08:51 . 2009-12-19 09:47	16384              c:\windows\system32\msrle32.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:47 . 2011-09-16 14:47	48640              c:\windows\system32\mshtmler.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:47 . 2011-09-16 14:47	96256              c:\windows\system32\mshtmled.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:47 . 2011-09-16 14:47	12288              c:\windows\system32\mshta.exe
+ 2011-09-16 14:47 . 2011-09-16 14:47	10752              c:\windows\system32\msfeedssync.exe
+ 2011-09-16 14:47 . 2011-09-16 14:47	55296              c:\windows\system32\msfeedsbs.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 13:27	35840              c:\windows\system32\msdmo.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:27	46592              c:\windows\system32\msasn1.dll
- 2010-04-01 08:47 . 2009-08-29 07:50	46592              c:\windows\system32\msasn1.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:26	41472              c:\windows\system32\mimefilt.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:27	57856              c:\windows\system32\migration\WSMT\rras\replacementmanifests\Microsoft-Windows-RasApi-MigPlugin\pbkmigr-Mig.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:47 . 2011-09-16 14:47	86528              c:\windows\system32\migration\WininetPlugin.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:26	84992              c:\windows\system32\Mcx2Svc.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 13:26	41472              c:\windows\system32\mciqtz32.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:18 . 2009-07-14 01:41	41472              c:\windows\system32\mciqtz32.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:26	91648              c:\windows\system32\mapistub.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:26	91648              c:\windows\system32\mapi32.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:22 . 2009-07-14 01:39	79872              c:\windows\system32\manage-bde.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 13:24	79872              c:\windows\system32\manage-bde.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 13:26	48640              c:\windows\system32\luainstall.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:26	50176              c:\windows\system32\lsmproxy.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 13:24	27648              c:\windows\system32\LogonUI.exe
- 2009-07-13 23:52 . 2009-07-14 01:39	27648              c:\windows\system32\LogonUI.exe
+ 2011-09-16 14:47 . 2011-09-16 14:47	30720              c:\windows\system32\licmgr10.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 13:26	90624              c:\windows\system32\KMSVC.DLL
- 2009-07-14 00:07 . 2009-07-14 01:41	90624              c:\windows\system32\KMSVC.DLL
+ 2011-04-14 19:40 . 2011-02-05 17:10	20352              c:\windows\system32\kdusb.dll
- 2011-04-14 19:40 . 2011-02-05 12:41	20352              c:\windows\system32\kdusb.dll
+ 2011-04-14 19:40 . 2011-02-05 17:10	17792              c:\windows\system32\kdcom.dll
- 2011-04-14 19:40 . 2011-02-05 12:41	17792              c:\windows\system32\kdcom.dll
+ 2011-04-14 19:40 . 2011-02-05 17:10	19328              c:\windows\system32\kd1394.dll
- 2011-04-14 19:40 . 2011-02-05 12:41	19328              c:\windows\system32\kd1394.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:47 . 2011-09-16 14:47	85504              c:\windows\system32\jsproxy.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:26	54272              c:\windows\system32\iyuv_32.dll
- 2010-04-01 08:51 . 2009-12-19 09:46	54272              c:\windows\system32\iyuv_32.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:24	91648              c:\windows\system32\isoburn.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:26	37376              c:\windows\system32\iscsium.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 13:26	65536              c:\windows\system32\inetmib1.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:47 . 2011-09-16 14:47	49664              c:\windows\system32\imgutil.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 13:26	76800              c:\windows\system32\imagehlp.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:47 . 2011-09-16 14:47	85504              c:\windows\system32\iesetup.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:47 . 2011-09-16 14:47	39936              c:\windows\system32\iernonce.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:47 . 2011-09-16 14:47	89088              c:\windows\system32\ie4uinit.exe
+ 2011-09-16 14:47 . 2011-09-16 14:47	82432              c:\windows\system32\icardie.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:26	45056              c:\windows\system32\httpapi.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:21 . 2009-07-14 01:41	45056              c:\windows\system32\httpapi.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 13:26	27136              c:\windows\system32\HotStartUserAgent.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:55 . 2009-07-14 01:41	27136              c:\windows\system32\HotStartUserAgent.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:26	78848              c:\windows\system32\hbaapi.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:01 . 2009-07-14 01:40	78848              c:\windows\system32\hbaapi.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 13:24	18432              c:\windows\system32\FXSUNATD.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 13:26	41984              c:\windows\system32\FXSMON.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:24	48128              c:\windows\system32\ftp.exe
- 2009-07-14 00:10 . 2009-07-14 01:39	48128              c:\windows\system32\ftp.exe
- 2011-04-28 15:50 . 2011-03-11 06:15	96768              c:\windows\system32\fsutil.exe
+ 2011-04-28 15:50 . 2011-03-11 06:30	96768              c:\windows\system32\fsutil.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 13:24	17920              c:\windows\system32\fixmapi.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 13:24	71168              c:\windows\system32\findstr.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 13:26	74240              c:\windows\system32\fdProxy.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:26	72192              c:\windows\system32\fdeploy.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:14 . 2011-09-16 14:14	13312              c:\windows\system32\EventProviders\spcmsg.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 13:26	25600              c:\windows\system32\elsTrans.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 13:26	36864              c:\windows\system32\dsauth.dll
+ 2009-07-14 05:30 . 2011-09-16 14:56	86016              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\infpub.dat
- 2009-07-14 05:30 . 2011-09-16 12:28	86016              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\infpub.dat
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 13:27	83968              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wpdcomp.inf_amd64_neutral_11bbf54c8508434e\Wpdcomp.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 10:43	41984              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\winusb.inf_amd64_neutral_6cb50ae9f480775b\winusb.sys
+ 2011-04-28 15:50 . 2011-03-11 04:37	91648              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\usbstor.inf_amd64_neutral_26b33263a639795d\USBSTOR.SYS
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 10:44	91648              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\usbstor.inf_amd64_neutral_0725c2806a159a9d\USBSTOR.SYS
+ 2009-07-14 00:06 . 2009-07-14 00:06	30720              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\usbport.inf_amd64_neutral_f935002f367d5bb0\usbuhci.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:06 . 2009-07-14 00:06	25600              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\usbport.inf_amd64_neutral_f935002f367d5bb0\usbohci.sys
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 10:43	52224              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\usbport.inf_amd64_neutral_f935002f367d5bb0\usbehci.sys
+ 2011-05-10 18:35 . 2011-03-25 03:29	30720              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\usbport.inf_amd64_neutral_189259810882aaea\usbuhci.sys
+ 2011-05-10 18:35 . 2011-03-25 03:29	25600              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\usbport.inf_amd64_neutral_189259810882aaea\usbohci.sys
+ 2011-05-10 18:35 . 2011-03-25 03:29	52736              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\usbport.inf_amd64_neutral_189259810882aaea\usbehci.sys
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 10:44	98816              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\usb.inf_amd64_neutral_269d7150439b3372\usbccgp.sys
+ 2011-05-10 18:35 . 2011-03-25 03:29	98816              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\usb.inf_amd64_neutral_153b489118ee37b8\usbccgp.sys
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 10:44	48640              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\umbus.inf_amd64_neutral_2d4257afa2e35253\umbus.sys
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-20 11:07	31232              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\tsgenericusbdriver.inf_amd64_neutral_24c807694f614911\TsUsbGD.sys
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 10:43	41984              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\transfercable.inf_amd64_neutral_82f4c743c8996d67\amd64\winusb.sys
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 10:34	14336              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\sffdisk.inf_amd64_neutral_d2425e60845d17d3\sffp_sd.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:01 . 2009-07-14 00:01	13824              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\sffdisk.inf_amd64_neutral_d2425e60845d17d3\sffp_mmc.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:01 . 2009-07-14 00:01	14336              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\sffdisk.inf_amd64_neutral_d2425e60845d17d3\sffdisk.sys
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 13:27	22016              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\ntprint.inf_amd64_neutral_4616c3de1949be6d\Amd64\PJLMON.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:19 . 2009-07-14 01:45	17488              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\mshdc.inf_amd64_neutral_aad30bdeec04ea5e\viaide.sys
+ 2009-07-13 23:19 . 2009-07-14 01:45	48720              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\mshdc.inf_amd64_neutral_aad30bdeec04ea5e\pciidex.sys
+ 2009-07-13 23:19 . 2009-07-14 01:45	12352              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\mshdc.inf_amd64_neutral_aad30bdeec04ea5e\pciide.sys
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:33	31104              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\mshdc.inf_amd64_neutral_aad30bdeec04ea5e\msahci.sys
+ 2009-07-13 23:19 . 2009-07-14 01:48	16960              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\mshdc.inf_amd64_neutral_aad30bdeec04ea5e\intelide.sys
+ 2009-07-13 23:19 . 2009-07-14 01:52	17488              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\mshdc.inf_amd64_neutral_aad30bdeec04ea5e\cmdide.sys
+ 2009-07-13 23:19 . 2009-07-14 01:52	24128              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\mshdc.inf_amd64_neutral_aad30bdeec04ea5e\atapi.sys
+ 2009-07-13 23:19 . 2009-07-14 01:52	15440              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\mshdc.inf_amd64_neutral_aad30bdeec04ea5e\amdide.sys
+ 2009-07-13 23:19 . 2009-07-14 01:52	15440              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\mshdc.inf_amd64_neutral_aad30bdeec04ea5e\aliide.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:10 . 2009-07-14 00:10	24064              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\modemcsa.inf_amd64_neutral_b64a610f1f09f267\MODEMCSA.sys
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 10:43	32768              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\mdmcpq.inf_amd64_neutral_fbc4a14a6a13d0c8\usbser.sys
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 10:34	12800              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\mchgr.inf_amd64_neutral_407146dba80d1566\spctramc.sys
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 10:34	15360              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\mchgr.inf_amd64_neutral_407146dba80d1566\sonymc.sys
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 10:34	12288              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\mchgr.inf_amd64_neutral_407146dba80d1566\snyaitmc.sys
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 10:34	12800              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\mchgr.inf_amd64_neutral_407146dba80d1566\seaddsmc.sys
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 10:34	11264              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\mchgr.inf_amd64_neutral_407146dba80d1566\qntmmc.sys
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 10:34	13824              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\mchgr.inf_amd64_neutral_407146dba80d1566\qlstrmc.sys
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 10:34	15360              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\mchgr.inf_amd64_neutral_407146dba80d1566\powerfil.sys
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 10:34	12800              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\mchgr.inf_amd64_neutral_407146dba80d1566\pnrmc.sys
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 10:34	14848              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\mchgr.inf_amd64_neutral_407146dba80d1566\plasmc.sys
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 10:34	12800              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\mchgr.inf_amd64_neutral_407146dba80d1566\nsmmc.sys
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 10:34	11264              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\mchgr.inf_amd64_neutral_407146dba80d1566\m4mc.sys
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 10:34	13824              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\mchgr.inf_amd64_neutral_407146dba80d1566\libxprmc.sys
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 10:34	12800              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\mchgr.inf_amd64_neutral_407146dba80d1566\jvcmc.sys
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 10:34	17920              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\mchgr.inf_amd64_neutral_407146dba80d1566\hpmc.sys
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 10:34	15360              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\mchgr.inf_amd64_neutral_407146dba80d1566\examc.sys
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 10:34	12288              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\mchgr.inf_amd64_neutral_407146dba80d1566\elmsmc.sys
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 10:34	13312              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\mchgr.inf_amd64_neutral_407146dba80d1566\ddsmc.sys
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 10:34	12288              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\mchgr.inf_amd64_neutral_407146dba80d1566\breecemc.sys
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 10:34	12800              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\mchgr.inf_amd64_neutral_407146dba80d1566\atlmc.sys
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 10:34	12800              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\mchgr.inf_amd64_neutral_407146dba80d1566\adicvls.sys
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 10:34	13824              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\mchgr.inf_amd64_neutral_407146dba80d1566\adicsc.sys
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:34	71552              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\machine.inf_amd64_neutral_a2f120466549d68b\volmgr.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:01 . 2009-07-14 01:45	36432              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\machine.inf_amd64_neutral_a2f120466549d68b\vdrvroot.sys
+ 2009-07-13 23:38 . 2009-07-14 01:45	64592              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\machine.inf_amd64_neutral_a2f120466549d68b\ULIAGPKX.SYS
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:33	63360              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\machine.inf_amd64_neutral_a2f120466549d68b\termdd.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:00 . 2009-07-14 01:45	12496              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\machine.inf_amd64_neutral_a2f120466549d68b\swenum.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:18 . 2009-07-14 01:45	24144              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\machine.inf_amd64_neutral_a2f120466549d68b\streamci.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:31 . 2009-07-14 01:48	32320              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\machine.inf_amd64_neutral_a2f120466549d68b\mssmbios.sys
+ 2009-07-13 23:19 . 2009-07-14 01:48	15424              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\machine.inf_amd64_neutral_a2f120466549d68b\msisadrv.sys
+ 2009-07-13 23:31 . 2009-07-14 01:48	20544              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\machine.inf_amd64_neutral_a2f120466549d68b\isapnp.sys
+ 2009-07-13 23:38 . 2009-07-14 01:52	61008              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\machine.inf_amd64_neutral_a2f120466549d68b\AGP440.sys
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 10:33	33280              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\keyboard.inf_amd64_neutral_0684fdc43059f486\kbdhid.sys
+ 2009-07-13 23:19 . 2009-07-14 01:48	50768              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\keyboard.inf_amd64_neutral_0684fdc43059f486\kbdclass.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:01 . 2009-07-14 01:28	16384              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\iscsi.inf_amd64_neutral_2ef24e9270d8b2a9\iscsilog.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 10:04	78848              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\ipmidrv.inf_amd64_neutral_1cb648411f252d13\IPMIDrv.sys
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 10:43	30208              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\input.inf_amd64_neutral_8693053514b10ee9\hidusb.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:06 . 2009-07-14 00:06	32896              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\input.inf_amd64_neutral_8693053514b10ee9\hidparse.sys
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 10:43	76800              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\input.inf_amd64_neutral_8693053514b10ee9\hidclass.sys
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:33	78720              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\hpsamd.inf_amd64_neutral_84ae149ecc9f8033\HpSAMD.sys
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 10:32	19968              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\dot4prt.inf_amd64_neutral_e7d3f62d0d4411db\Dot4Prt.sys
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 10:33	38912              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\compositebus.inf_amd64_neutral_b9280780a8000d4b\CompositeBus.sys
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 10:44	80384              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\bth.inf_amd64_neutral_e54666f6a3e5af91\BTHUSB.SYS
+ 2009-07-14 00:06 . 2009-07-14 00:06	41984              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\bth.inf_amd64_neutral_e54666f6a3e5af91\bthenum.sys
+ 2011-07-12 19:41 . 2011-04-28 03:54	80384              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\bth.inf_amd64_neutral_ca26c6da62d71ca8\BTHUSB.SYS
+ 2009-07-14 00:06 . 2009-07-14 00:06	41984              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\bth.inf_amd64_neutral_ca26c6da62d71ca8\bthenum.sys
+ 2009-07-13 21:59 . 2009-07-14 01:40	50688              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\atiilhag.inf_amd64_neutral_0a660e899f5038a2\amdpcom64.dll
+ 2009-07-13 21:59 . 2009-07-14 01:40	50688              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\atiilhag.inf_amd64_neutral_0a660e899f5038a2\amdpcom32.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:32	27008              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\amdsata.inf_amd64_neutral_67db50590108ebd9\amdxata.sys
+ 2011-04-28 15:50 . 2011-03-11 06:41	27008              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\amdsata.inf_amd64_neutral_5c3d0d1e97e99e10\amdxata.sys
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 09:30	12800              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\acpipmi.inf_amd64_neutral_256ad642985694b3\acpipmi.sys
+ 2009-07-13 23:31 . 2009-07-13 23:31	14336              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\acpi.inf_amd64_neutral_aed2e7a487803437\wmiacpi.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:06 . 2009-07-14 00:06	72832              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\1394.inf_amd64_neutral_0b11366838152a76\ohci1394.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:06 . 2009-07-14 00:06	68096              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\1394.inf_amd64_neutral_0b11366838152a76\1394bus.sys
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 10:43	41984              c:\windows\system32\drivers\winusb.sys
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 10:52	88576              c:\windows\system32\drivers\wanarp.sys
- 2009-07-14 00:10 . 2009-07-14 00:10	88576              c:\windows\system32\drivers\wanarp.sys
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:34	71552              c:\windows\system32\drivers\volmgr.sys
- 2011-05-10 18:35 . 2011-03-29 03:32	30720              c:\windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys
+ 2011-05-10 18:35 . 2011-03-25 03:29	30720              c:\windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys
+ 2011-04-28 15:50 . 2011-03-11 04:37	91648              c:\windows\system32\drivers\USBSTOR.SYS
- 2009-07-14 00:35 . 2009-07-14 00:35	31744              c:\windows\system32\drivers\usbrpm.sys
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 11:37	31744              c:\windows\system32\drivers\usbrpm.sys
- 2011-05-10 18:35 . 2011-03-29 03:32	25600              c:\windows\system32\drivers\usbohci.sys
+ 2011-05-10 18:35 . 2011-03-25 03:29	25600              c:\windows\system32\drivers\usbohci.sys
+ 2011-05-10 18:35 . 2011-03-25 03:29	52736              c:\windows\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys
+ 2011-05-10 18:35 . 2011-03-25 03:29	98816              c:\windows\system32\drivers\usbccgp.sys
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 10:44	32896              c:\windows\system32\drivers\USBCAMD2.sys
- 2009-07-14 00:06 . 2009-07-14 00:06	32896              c:\windows\system32\drivers\USBCAMD2.sys
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 10:44	48640              c:\windows\system32\drivers\umbus.sys
- 2009-07-14 00:06 . 2009-07-14 00:06	48640              c:\windows\system32\drivers\umbus.sys
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-20 11:07	59392              c:\windows\system32\drivers\TsUsbFlt.sys
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 11:04	39424              c:\windows\system32\drivers\tssecsrv.sys
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:33	63360              c:\windows\system32\drivers\termdd.sys
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 09:22	26624              c:\windows\system32\drivers\tdi.sys
- 2009-07-13 23:21 . 2009-07-13 23:21	26624              c:\windows\system32\drivers\tdi.sys
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 10:51	45056              c:\windows\system32\drivers\tcpipreg.sys
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 10:34	14336              c:\windows\system32\drivers\sffp_sd.sys
- 2010-08-03 08:28 . 2009-10-10 03:17	14336              c:\windows\system32\drivers\sffp_sd.sys
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 10:09	29696              c:\windows\system32\drivers\scfilter.sys
- 2009-07-13 23:50 . 2009-07-13 23:50	29696              c:\windows\system32\drivers\scfilter.sys
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:33	75136              c:\windows\system32\drivers\partmgr.sys
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 10:52	57856              c:\windows\system32\drivers\ndproxy.sys
- 2009-07-14 00:10 . 2009-07-14 00:10	57856              c:\windows\system32\drivers\ndproxy.sys
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 10:50	56832              c:\windows\system32\drivers\ndisuio.sys
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:33	31104              c:\windows\system32\drivers\msahci.sys
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:33	94592              c:\windows\system32\drivers\mountmgr.sys
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:33	95616              c:\windows\system32\drivers\ksecdd.sys
- 2009-07-14 00:00 . 2009-07-14 00:00	33280              c:\windows\system32\drivers\kbdhid.sys
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 10:33	33280              c:\windows\system32\drivers\kbdhid.sys
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 10:04	78848              c:\windows\system32\drivers\IPMIDrv.sys
- 2009-07-13 23:47 . 2009-07-13 23:47	78848              c:\windows\system32\drivers\IPMIDrv.sys
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 10:52	82944              c:\windows\system32\drivers\ipfltdrv.sys
- 2009-07-14 00:10 . 2009-07-14 00:10	82944              c:\windows\system32\drivers\ipfltdrv.sys
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:33	14720              c:\windows\system32\drivers\hwpolicy.sys
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:33	78720              c:\windows\system32\drivers\HpSAMD.sys
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 10:43	30208              c:\windows\system32\drivers\hidusb.sys
- 2009-07-14 00:06 . 2009-07-14 00:06	30208              c:\windows\system32\drivers\hidusb.sys
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 10:43	76800              c:\windows\system32\drivers\hidclass.sys
+ 2011-06-01 14:03 . 2011-04-22 22:15	27520              c:\windows\system32\drivers\Diskdump.sys
- 2009-07-14 00:00 . 2009-07-14 00:00	38912              c:\windows\system32\drivers\CompositeBus.sys
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 10:33	38912              c:\windows\system32\drivers\CompositeBus.sys
- 2011-07-12 19:41 . 2011-04-28 03:58	80384              c:\windows\system32\drivers\BTHUSB.SYS
+ 2011-07-12 19:41 . 2011-04-28 03:54	80384              c:\windows\system32\drivers\BTHUSB.SYS
- 2011-04-14 19:40 . 2011-02-23 05:15	90624              c:\windows\system32\drivers\bowser.sys
+ 2011-04-14 19:40 . 2011-02-23 04:55	90624              c:\windows\system32\drivers\bowser.sys
- 2009-07-13 23:52 . 2009-07-13 23:52	61440              c:\windows\system32\drivers\appid.sys
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 10:14	61440              c:\windows\system32\drivers\appid.sys
- 2011-04-28 15:50 . 2011-03-11 06:22	27008              c:\windows\system32\drivers\amdxata.sys
+ 2011-04-28 15:50 . 2011-03-11 06:41	27008              c:\windows\system32\drivers\amdxata.sys
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 09:30	12800              c:\windows\system32\drivers\acpipmi.sys
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:26	69120              c:\windows\system32\dot3cfg.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:26	84992              c:\windows\system32\dot3api.dll
- 2011-04-14 19:40 . 2011-03-03 06:14	30208              c:\windows\system32\dnscacheugc.exe
+ 2011-04-14 19:40 . 2011-03-03 06:21	30208              c:\windows\system32\dnscacheugc.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 13:24	61440              c:\windows\system32\djoin.exe
- 2009-07-13 23:53 . 2009-07-14 01:39	61440              c:\windows\system32\djoin.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 13:25	30208              c:\windows\system32\cscdll.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:23 . 2009-07-14 01:40	30208              c:\windows\system32\cscdll.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:24 . 2009-07-14 01:40	46080              c:\windows\system32\cscapi.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:25	46080              c:\windows\system32\cscapi.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:25	22016              c:\windows\system32\credssp.dll
- 2010-10-01 06:14 . 2011-09-16 12:21	32768              c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\index.dat
+ 2010-10-01 06:14 . 2011-09-20 09:08	32768              c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\index.dat
- 2010-10-01 06:14 . 2011-09-16 12:21	32768              c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\index.dat
+ 2010-10-01 06:14 . 2011-09-20 09:08	32768              c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\index.dat
- 2009-07-14 04:54 . 2011-09-16 12:21	16384              c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\History\History.IE5\index.dat
+ 2009-07-14 04:54 . 2011-09-20 09:08	16384              c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\History\History.IE5\index.dat
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 13:24	92160              c:\windows\system32\cmstp.exe
- 2009-07-14 00:10 . 2009-07-14 01:39	92160              c:\windows\system32\cmstp.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 13:24	36864              c:\windows\system32\choice.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:25	80384              c:\windows\system32\certprop.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:50 . 2009-07-14 01:40	80384              c:\windows\system32\certprop.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 13:25	71680              c:\windows\system32\CertPolEng.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:52 . 2009-07-14 01:40	71680              c:\windows\system32\CertPolEng.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:25	95232              c:\windows\system32\cca.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:25	94720              c:\windows\system32\cabinet.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 13:25	13312              c:\windows\system32\C_ISCII.DLL
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 13:25	14848              c:\windows\system32\BWUnpairElevated.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:57 . 2009-07-14 01:40	14848              c:\windows\system32\BWUnpairElevated.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 13:25	14336              c:\windows\system32\browseui.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 13:25	58880              c:\windows\system32\browcli.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:54	52736              c:\windows\system32\BlbEvents.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 13:25	24576              c:\windows\system32\bitsperf.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:25	31744              c:\windows\system32\AzSqlExt.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:50 . 2009-07-14 01:40	31744              c:\windows\system32\AzSqlExt.dll
- 2011-04-14 19:41 . 2011-02-19 06:36	46080              c:\windows\system32\atmlib.dll
+ 2011-04-14 19:41 . 2011-02-19 12:03	46080              c:\windows\system32\atmlib.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:25	84992              c:\windows\system32\asycfilt.dll
- 2010-08-03 08:29 . 2010-03-05 07:52	84992              c:\windows\system32\asycfilt.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:25	70656              c:\windows\system32\appinfo.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:18 . 2009-07-14 01:40	89088              c:\windows\system32\amstream.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 13:25	89088              c:\windows\system32\amstream.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:40 . 2009-07-14 01:40	53248              c:\windows\system32\acppage.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:25	53248              c:\windows\system32\acppage.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:25	67072              c:\windows\splwow64.exe
- 2011-08-24 20:55 . 2011-07-09 05:16	49664              c:\windows\servicing\GC64\tzupd.exe
+ 2011-08-24 20:55 . 2011-07-09 05:29	49664              c:\windows\servicing\GC64\tzupd.exe
- 2010-10-01 15:03 . 2011-09-16 12:52	16384              c:\windows\ServiceProfiles\NetworkService\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\index.dat
+ 2010-10-01 15:03 . 2011-09-20 09:08	16384              c:\windows\ServiceProfiles\NetworkService\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\index.dat
+ 2010-10-01 15:03 . 2011-09-20 09:08	32768              c:\windows\ServiceProfiles\NetworkService\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\index.dat
- 2010-10-01 15:03 . 2011-09-16 12:52	32768              c:\windows\ServiceProfiles\NetworkService\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\index.dat
- 2010-10-01 15:03 . 2011-09-16 12:52	16384              c:\windows\ServiceProfiles\NetworkService\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\History\History.IE5\index.dat
+ 2010-10-01 15:03 . 2011-09-20 09:08	16384              c:\windows\ServiceProfiles\NetworkService\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\History\History.IE5\index.dat
+ 2010-10-01 06:29 . 2011-09-20 09:08	16384              c:\windows\ServiceProfiles\LocalService\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\index.dat
- 2010-10-01 06:29 . 2011-09-16 12:52	16384              c:\windows\ServiceProfiles\LocalService\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\index.dat
+ 2010-10-01 06:29 . 2011-09-20 09:08	16384              c:\windows\ServiceProfiles\LocalService\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\History\History.IE5\index.dat
- 2010-10-01 06:29 . 2011-09-16 12:52	16384              c:\windows\ServiceProfiles\LocalService\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\History\History.IE5\index.dat
+ 2011-04-06 15:48 . 2011-04-06 15:48	11120              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\System.Xml.Serialization.dll
+ 2011-05-17 09:08 . 2011-05-17 09:08	67920              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\nlssorting.dll
- 2011-04-12 21:16 . 2011-04-12 21:16	67920              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\nlssorting.dll
+ 2011-05-17 09:08 . 2011-05-17 09:08	53072              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\Culture.dll
- 2010-03-18 13:27 . 2010-03-18 13:27	53072              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\Culture.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-05 01:53	83792              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v3.5\MSBuild.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-05 01:53	91976              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v3.5\EdmGen.exe
- 2009-07-13 20:54 . 2009-06-10 20:31	91976              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v3.5\EdmGen.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-05 01:53	71512              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v3.5\DataSvcUtil.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-05 01:53	38736              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v3.5\AddInUtil.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-05 01:53	38744              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v3.5\AddInProcess32.exe
- 2009-07-13 20:54 . 2009-06-10 20:31	38744              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v3.5\AddInProcess32.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-05 01:53	38744              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v3.5\AddInProcess.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-05 01:53	22368              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v3.0\WPF\XamlViewer\XamlViewer_v0300.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-05 01:53	42856              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v3.0\WPF\PresentationFontCache.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-05 01:53	84808              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v3.0\WPF\PenIMC.dll
- 2009-07-14 01:01 . 2009-06-10 20:30	32768              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v3.0\Windows Communication Foundation\System.ServiceModel.WasHosting.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-05 01:52	32768              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v3.0\Windows Communication Foundation\System.ServiceModel.WasHosting.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-05 01:52	73728              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v3.0\Windows Communication Foundation\System.ServiceModel.Install.dll
- 2009-07-14 01:01 . 2009-06-10 20:30	73728              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v3.0\Windows Communication Foundation\System.ServiceModel.Install.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-05 01:52	94208              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v3.0\Windows Communication Foundation\SMdiagnostics.dll
- 2009-07-14 01:01 . 2009-06-10 20:30	94208              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v3.0\Windows Communication Foundation\SMdiagnostics.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-05 01:57	42328              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\WMINet_Utils.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-05 01:56	81920              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\System.Configuration.Install.dll
- 2009-07-13 20:37 . 2009-06-10 20:40	81920              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\System.Configuration.Install.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-05 01:56	28672              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\RegSvcs.exe
- 2009-07-13 20:37 . 2009-06-10 20:40	28672              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\RegSvcs.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-05 01:56	49152              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\RegAsm.exe
- 2009-07-13 20:37 . 2009-06-10 20:40	49152              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\RegAsm.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-05 01:56	36688              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\mscorie.dll
- 2009-07-13 20:37 . 2009-06-10 20:39	36688              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\mscorie.dll
- 2009-07-13 20:37 . 2009-06-10 20:39	65536              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\MSBuild.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-05 01:56	65536              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\MSBuild.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-05 01:56	77824              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\Microsoft.Build.Utilities.dll
- 2009-07-13 20:37 . 2009-06-10 20:39	77824              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\Microsoft.Build.Utilities.dll
- 2009-07-13 20:37 . 2009-06-10 20:39	36864              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\Microsoft.Build.Framework.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-05 01:56	36864              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\Microsoft.Build.Framework.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-05 01:56	89600              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\ISymWrapper.dll
- 2009-07-13 20:37 . 2009-06-10 20:39	89600              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\ISymWrapper.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-05 01:56	24576              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\InstallUtil.exe
- 2009-07-13 20:37 . 2009-06-10 20:39	24576              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\InstallUtil.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-05 01:56	38216              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\cvtres.exe
- 2009-07-13 20:37 . 2009-06-10 20:39	38216              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\cvtres.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-05 01:56	80896              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\CustomMarshalers.dll
- 2009-07-13 20:37 . 2009-06-10 20:39	80896              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\CustomMarshalers.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-05 01:56	94040              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\CORPerfMonExt.dll
- 2009-07-13 20:37 . 2009-06-10 20:39	94040              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\CORPerfMonExt.dll
- 2010-10-06 18:43 . 2010-09-23 22:29	42320              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\aspnet_wp.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-05 01:56	42320              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\aspnet_wp.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-05 01:56	37720              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\Aspnet_perf.dll
- 2009-07-13 20:37 . 2009-06-10 20:39	37720              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\Aspnet_perf.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-05 01:56	68944              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\AppLaunch.exe
+ 2011-04-06 15:48 . 2011-04-06 15:48	11120              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.Xml.Serialization.dll
+ 2011-05-17 08:27 . 2011-05-17 08:27	56656              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\nlssorting.dll
- 2011-04-12 14:11 . 2011-04-12 14:11	56656              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\nlssorting.dll
+ 2011-05-17 08:27 . 2011-05-17 08:27	44368              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\Culture.dll
- 2010-03-18 12:16 . 2010-03-18 12:16	44368              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\Culture.dll
- 2009-07-13 21:10 . 2009-06-10 21:14	91976              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.5\EdmGen.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-05 01:53	91976              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.5\EdmGen.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-05 01:53	71512              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.5\DataSvcUtil.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-05 01:53	38736              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.5\AddInUtil.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-05 01:53	38744              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.5\AddInProcess32.exe
- 2009-07-13 21:10 . 2009-06-10 21:14	38744              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.5\AddInProcess32.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-05 01:53	38744              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.5\AddInProcess.exe
- 2009-07-13 21:10 . 2009-06-10 21:14	38744              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.5\AddInProcess.exe
- 2009-07-14 00:35 . 2009-06-10 21:14	67912              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.0\WPF\PenIMC.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-05 01:53	67912              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.0\WPF\PenIMC.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:36 . 2009-06-10 21:14	32768              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.0\Windows Communication Foundation\System.ServiceModel.WasHosting.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-05 01:52	32768              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.0\Windows Communication Foundation\System.ServiceModel.WasHosting.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-05 01:52	73728              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.0\Windows Communication Foundation\System.ServiceModel.Install.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:36 . 2009-06-10 21:14	73728              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.0\Windows Communication Foundation\System.ServiceModel.Install.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-05 01:58	32088              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\WMINet_Utils.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-05 01:58	81920              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\System.Configuration.Install.dll
- 2009-07-13 20:46 . 2009-06-10 21:23	81920              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\System.Configuration.Install.dll
- 2009-07-13 20:46 . 2009-06-10 21:23	32768              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\RegSvcs.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-05 01:58	32768              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\RegSvcs.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-05 01:58	53248              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\RegAsm.exe
- 2009-07-13 20:46 . 2009-06-10 21:23	53248              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\RegAsm.exe
- 2009-07-13 20:46 . 2009-06-10 21:23	97608              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\ngen.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-05 01:58	97608              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\ngen.exe
- 2009-07-13 20:46 . 2009-06-10 21:23	90960              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\mscorld.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-05 01:57	90960              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\mscorld.dll
- 2009-07-13 20:46 . 2009-06-10 21:23	43344              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\mscorie.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-05 01:57	43344              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\mscorie.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-05 01:57	80208              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\mscordbc.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-05 01:57	69632              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\MSBuild.exe
- 2009-07-13 20:46 . 2009-06-10 21:23	69632              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\MSBuild.exe
- 2009-07-13 20:46 . 2009-06-10 21:23	95056              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\MmcAspExt.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-05 01:57	95056              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\MmcAspExt.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-05 01:57	77824              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\Microsoft.Build.Utilities.dll
- 2009-07-13 20:46 . 2009-06-10 21:23	77824              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\Microsoft.Build.Utilities.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-05 01:57	36864              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\Microsoft.Build.Framework.dll
- 2009-07-13 20:46 . 2009-06-10 21:23	36864              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\Microsoft.Build.Framework.dll
- 2009-07-13 20:46 . 2009-06-10 21:22	72192              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\ISymWrapper.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-05 01:57	72192              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\ISymWrapper.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-05 01:57	28672              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\InstallUtil.exe
- 2009-07-13 20:46 . 2009-06-10 21:22	28672              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\InstallUtil.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-05 01:57	32072              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\cvtres.exe
- 2009-07-13 20:46 . 2009-06-10 21:22	69120              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\CustomMarshalers.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-05 01:57	69120              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\CustomMarshalers.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-05 01:57	86872              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\CORPerfMonExt.dll
- 2010-10-06 18:43 . 2010-09-23 22:31	30544              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\aspnet_wp.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-05 01:57	30544              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\aspnet_wp.exe
- 2009-07-13 20:46 . 2009-06-10 21:22	30552              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\Aspnet_perf.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-05 01:57	30552              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\Aspnet_perf.dll
- 2009-07-13 20:46 . 2009-06-10 21:22	55632              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\AppLaunch.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-05 01:57	55632              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\AppLaunch.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-05 01:57	95560              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\alink.dll
- 2009-07-13 20:46 . 2009-06-10 21:22	95560              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\alink.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-05 01:58	93520              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.0.3705\mscormmc.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-05 01:57	86864              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\NETFXSBS10.exe
+ 2011-09-16 14:33 . 2011-09-16 14:33	87408              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\WindowsFormsIntegration\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\WindowsFormsIntegration.dll
- 2011-08-13 13:46 . 2011-08-13 13:46	87408              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\WindowsFormsIntegration\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\WindowsFormsIntegration.dll
- 2011-08-13 13:46 . 2011-08-13 13:46	93024              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\UIAutomationTypes\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\UIAutomationTypes.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:33 . 2011-09-16 14:33	93024              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\UIAutomationTypes\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\UIAutomationTypes.dll
- 2011-08-13 13:46 . 2011-08-13 13:46	35688              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\UIAutomationProvider\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\UIAutomationProvider.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:33 . 2011-09-16 14:33	35688              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\UIAutomationProvider\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\UIAutomationProvider.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:33 . 2011-09-16 14:33	11120              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Xml.Serialization\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Xml.Serialization.dll
- 2011-08-13 13:46 . 2011-08-13 13:46	17784              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Windows.Presentation\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Windows.Presentation.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:33 . 2011-09-16 14:33	17784              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Windows.Presentation\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Windows.Presentation.dll
- 2011-08-13 13:46 . 2011-08-13 13:46	58240              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Windows.Input.Manipulations\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Windows.Input.Manipulations.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:33 . 2011-09-16 14:33	58240              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Windows.Input.Manipulations\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Windows.Input.Manipulations.dll
- 2011-08-13 13:46 . 2011-08-13 13:46	44920              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Web.ApplicationServices\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Web.ApplicationServices.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:32 . 2011-09-16 14:32	44920              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Web.ApplicationServices\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Web.ApplicationServices.dll
- 2011-08-13 13:46 . 2011-08-13 13:46	37240              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.ServiceModel.Channels\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.ServiceModel.Channels.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:32 . 2011-09-16 14:32	37240              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.ServiceModel.Channels\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.ServiceModel.Channels.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:32 . 2011-09-16 14:32	64352              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Numerics\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Numerics.dll
- 2011-08-13 13:46 . 2011-08-13 13:46	64352              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Numerics\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Numerics.dll
- 2011-08-13 13:46 . 2011-08-13 13:46	51032              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Device\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Device.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:32 . 2011-09-16 14:32	51032              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Device\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Device.dll
- 2011-08-13 13:45 . 2011-08-13 13:45	50552              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Data.DataSetExtensions\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Data.DataSetExtensions.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:32 . 2011-09-16 14:32	50552              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Data.DataSetExtensions\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Data.DataSetExtensions.dll
- 2011-08-13 13:45 . 2011-08-13 13:45	81784              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Configuration.Install\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Configuration.Install.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:32 . 2011-09-16 14:32	81784              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Configuration.Install\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Configuration.Install.dll
- 2011-08-13 13:45 . 2011-08-13 13:45	81800              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.ComponentModel.DataAnnotations\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.ComponentModel.DataAnnotations.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:32 . 2011-09-16 14:32	81800              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.ComponentModel.DataAnnotations\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.ComponentModel.DataAnnotations.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:32 . 2011-09-16 14:32	39784              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.AddIn.Contract\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.AddIn.Contract.dll
- 2011-08-13 13:45 . 2011-08-13 13:45	39784              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.AddIn.Contract\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.AddIn.Contract.dll
- 2011-08-13 13:46 . 2011-08-13 13:46	68952              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\SMDiagnostics\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\SMDiagnostics.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:32 . 2011-09-16 14:32	68952              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\SMDiagnostics\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\SMDiagnostics.dll
- 2011-08-13 13:46 . 2011-08-13 13:46	62880              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Windows.ApplicationServer.Applications\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\Microsoft.Windows.ApplicationServer.Applications.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:32 . 2011-09-16 14:32	62880              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Windows.ApplicationServer.Applications\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\Microsoft.Windows.ApplicationServer.Applications.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:37 . 2011-09-16 14:37	76200              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.ContainerControl\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.ContainerControl.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:37 . 2011-09-16 14:37	79776              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.Runtime\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.Runtime.dll
- 2011-08-13 13:45 . 2011-08-13 13:45	12128              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualC\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualC.Dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:32 . 2011-09-16 14:32	12128              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualC\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualC.Dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:32 . 2011-09-16 14:32	97680              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Compatibility.Data\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Compatibility.Data.dll
- 2011-08-13 13:46 . 2011-08-13 13:46	97680              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Compatibility.Data\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Compatibility.Data.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:37 . 2011-09-16 14:37	15208              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Office.Tools\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.Office.Tools.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:37 . 2011-09-16 14:37	27528              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Office.Tools.v4.0.Framework\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.Office.Tools.v4.0.Framework.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:37 . 2011-09-16 14:37	56184              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Office.Tools.Outlook\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.Office.Tools.Outlook.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:37 . 2011-09-16 14:37	91512              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Office.Tools.Common\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.Office.Tools.Common.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:32 . 2011-09-16 14:32	17240              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Accessibility\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Accessibility.dll
- 2011-08-13 13:45 . 2011-08-13 13:45	17240              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Accessibility\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Accessibility.dll
- 2011-08-13 13:45 . 2011-08-13 13:45	94552              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_64\ISymWrapper\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\ISymWrapper.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:32 . 2011-09-16 14:32	94552              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_64\ISymWrapper\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\ISymWrapper.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:32 . 2011-09-16 14:32	91488              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_64\CustomMarshalers\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\CustomMarshalers.dll
- 2011-08-13 13:45 . 2011-08-13 13:45	91488              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_64\CustomMarshalers\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\CustomMarshalers.dll
- 2011-08-13 13:45 . 2011-08-13 13:45	78168              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\ISymWrapper\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\ISymWrapper.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:32 . 2011-09-16 14:32	78168              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\ISymWrapper\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\ISymWrapper.dll
- 2011-08-13 13:45 . 2011-08-13 13:45	81248              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\CustomMarshalers\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\CustomMarshalers.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:32 . 2011-09-16 14:32	81248              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\CustomMarshalers\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\CustomMarshalers.dll
+ 2010-10-01 06:38 . 2011-09-16 14:38	34144              c:\windows\Installer\{90140000-003D-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}\oisicon.exe
- 2010-10-01 06:38 . 2011-08-13 13:49	34144              c:\windows\Installer\{90140000-003D-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}\oisicon.exe
+ 2010-10-01 06:38 . 2011-09-16 14:38	42848              c:\windows\Installer\{90140000-003D-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}\msouc.exe
- 2010-10-01 06:38 . 2011-08-13 13:49	42848              c:\windows\Installer\{90140000-003D-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}\msouc.exe
+ 2010-10-01 06:38 . 2011-09-16 14:38	19296              c:\windows\Installer\{90140000-003D-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}\cagicon.exe
- 2010-10-01 06:38 . 2011-08-13 13:49	19296              c:\windows\Installer\{90140000-003D-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}\cagicon.exe


----------



## boulder38

+ 2010-02-25 10:07 . 2010-02-25 10:07	49488              c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109D30000000000000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\VBAJET32.DLL
+ 2010-01-09 20:47 . 2010-01-09 20:47	29528              c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109D30000000000000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\THOCRAPI.DLL
+ 2010-03-22 20:30 . 2010-03-22 20:30	40296              c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109D30000000000000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\RECALL.DLL
+ 2010-03-22 19:36 . 2010-03-22 19:36	82848              c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109D30000000000000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\PEOPLEDATAHANDLER.DLL
+ 2010-03-23 09:57 . 2010-03-23 09:57	43352              c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109D30000000000000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\OUTLRPC.DLL
+ 2010-03-23 09:57 . 2010-03-23 09:57	30560              c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109D30000000000000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\OUTLACCT.DLL
+ 2010-03-22 19:36 . 2010-03-22 19:36	45984              c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109D30000000000000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\OSETUPPS.DLL
+ 2010-03-22 19:36 . 2010-03-22 19:36	15776              c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109D30000000000000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\OMUOPTINPS.DLL
+ 2010-02-28 01:13 . 2010-02-28 01:13	20880              c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109D30000000000000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\MUOPTIN.DLL
+ 2010-03-01 04:17 . 2010-03-01 04:17	14736              c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109D30000000000000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\MSOCFUIU.DLL
+ 2010-01-10 18:48 . 2010-01-10 18:48	18832              c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109D30000000000000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\MSOCFU.DLL
+ 2010-03-01 04:09 . 2010-03-01 04:09	61832              c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109D30000000000000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\MSAEXP30.DLL
+ 2010-03-22 20:30 . 2010-03-22 20:30	20864              c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109D30000000000000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\MLSHEXT.DLL
+ 2010-03-22 19:36 . 2010-03-22 19:36	58232              c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109D30000000000000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\EXP_XPS.DLL
+ 2010-03-22 20:29 . 2010-03-22 20:29	87408              c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109D30000000000000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\DLGSETP.DLL
+ 2010-03-22 19:51 . 2010-03-22 19:51	44480              c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109D30000000000000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\ACERCLR.DLL
+ 2010-03-22 19:51 . 2010-03-22 19:51	14776              c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109D30000000000000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\ACEODTXT.DLL
+ 2010-03-22 19:51 . 2010-03-22 19:51	14776              c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109D30000000000000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\ACEODEXL.DLL
+ 2010-03-22 19:51 . 2010-03-22 19:51	14776              c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109D30000000000000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\ACEODDBS.DLL
+ 2010-03-23 09:54 . 2010-03-23 09:54	37776              c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109D30000000000000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\ACEERR.DLL
+ 2010-02-28 03:33 . 2010-02-28 03:33	93576              c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109D30000000000000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\ACCOLK.DLL
+ 2010-10-01 06:37 . 2010-10-01 06:37	11656              c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109D30000000000000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\ACCESSPL.DLL
+ 2010-10-01 06:37 . 2010-10-01 06:37	11656              c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109D30000000000000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\ACC12PL.DLL
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:27	88576              c:\windows\ehome\NetBridge.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:24 . 2009-07-14 01:41	88576              c:\windows\ehome\NetBridge.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:44	56320              c:\windows\ehome\Microsoft.MediaCenter.Mheg.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:25 . 2009-07-14 01:51	56320              c:\windows\ehome\Microsoft.MediaCenter.Mheg.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 13:03	42496              c:\windows\ehome\markup.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:24 . 2009-07-14 01:28	42496              c:\windows\ehome\markup.dll
- 2009-07-13 22:35 . 2009-07-14 01:20	94208              c:\windows\ehome\ehCIR.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:32	94208              c:\windows\ehome\ehCIR.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:57	67072              c:\windows\diagnostics\system\WindowsMediaPlayerConfiguration\DiagPackage.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 13:39	19968              c:\windows\diagnostics\system\HomeGroup\Microsoft-Windows-HomeGroupDiagnostic.NetListMgr.Interop.dll
- 2009-07-13 21:14 . 2009-07-14 01:46	19968              c:\windows\diagnostics\system\HomeGroup\Microsoft-Windows-HomeGroupDiagnostic.NetListMgr.Interop.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:23 . 2009-07-14 01:38	71168              c:\windows\bfsvc.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:24	71168              c:\windows\bfsvc.exe
+ 2011-09-18 11:52 . 2011-09-18 11:52	10240              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Xml.Serializ#\ed59e15a2a29d02c59dc383215cc85fc\System.Xml.Serialization.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 11:52 . 2011-09-18 11:52	43520              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Windows.Pres#\1a9bcef8abe20b3c0d53c535d680350f\System.Windows.Presentation.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 11:52 . 2011-09-18 11:52	86016              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Web.Applicat#\0ee56d53077b281408cbf186e80ab175\System.Web.ApplicationServices.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 11:49 . 2011-09-18 11:49	97792              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.AddIn.Contra#\d53f3bf7a26f69ae3ad77f6732ebf9cf\System.AddIn.Contract.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 11:38 . 2011-09-18 11:38	14336              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\Microsoft.VisualC\fbc331d848cf65928cc84de68eba079f\Microsoft.VisualC.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 11:37 . 2011-09-18 11:37	28160              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\Microsoft.Office.To#\efffe1a223f8c52598b66ce3c1492462\Microsoft.Office.Tools.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 11:37 . 2011-09-18 11:37	55808              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\Microsoft.Office.To#\1c30d75751f7cda4856e1bc73b389397\Microsoft.Office.Tools.v4.0.Framework.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 11:35 . 2011-09-18 11:35	10752              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\dfsvc\c551f53c6da4e594269e79636aef9f62\dfsvc.ni.exe
+ 2011-09-18 11:35 . 2011-09-18 11:35	58368              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\Accessibility\28f42eb8dddc9fd54d468171a8d2461d\Accessibility.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 10:55 . 2011-09-18 10:55	96768              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\UIAutomationProvider\c6b3db0c20b5084c5faa4de93ed30217\UIAutomationProvider.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 10:57 . 2011-09-18 10:57	35328              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Windows.Pres#\e9272ea6a64cd812c8320c7b87814fb1\System.Windows.Presentation.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 10:57 . 2011-09-18 10:57	71680              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Web.Applicat#\cd5644f2280e5c2a1749e0ce6fae0537\System.Web.ApplicationServices.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 10:57 . 2011-09-18 10:57	82432              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.ServiceModel#\cdbb7fd4b5c595b7dc682af5e4166ac4\System.ServiceModel.Channels.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 10:55 . 2011-09-18 10:55	78848              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.AddIn.Contra#\da33e7954f3ae1ea50f0b0b5e59db38d\System.AddIn.Contract.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 10:54 . 2011-09-18 10:54	11776              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualC\d994eb0d6fb4f664d1ec9cb4898417e6\Microsoft.VisualC.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 10:54 . 2011-09-18 10:54	21504              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.Office.To#\994060706bebe79eb216514595d03c1e\Microsoft.Office.Tools.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 10:54 . 2011-09-18 10:54	45056              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.Office.To#\420c6043a4327ed29aafc0554f05f3bb\Microsoft.Office.Tools.v4.0.Framework.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 10:53 . 2011-09-18 10:53	44544              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Accessibility\67fbebb14b4302bc29b24aa914c4587c\Accessibility.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 13:01 . 2011-09-18 13:01	60416              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Windows.Pres#\f4b0a65a0cad6d091bb903fb5f7f490d\System.Windows.Presentation.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 13:01 . 2011-09-18 13:01	54784              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Web.DynamicD#\055b996b602a243bd4fcbdde8accc09c\System.Web.DynamicData.Design.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:56 . 2011-09-18 12:56	90624              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\stdole\b33d58d0716cc4abc0183d5167bcdc2e\stdole.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:59 . 2011-09-18 12:59	72192              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\PresentationFontCac#\fe5b12605f26ab36c26f0a3b3c475dd5\PresentationFontCache.ni.exe
+ 2011-09-18 12:36 . 2011-09-18 12:36	61952              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\PresentationCFFRast#\a2a31e05462d32f9f49febd89f515738\PresentationCFFRasterizer.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:59 . 2011-09-18 12:59	33792              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.WSMan.Run#\66019b987c020943413851e959ca80c2\Microsoft.WSMan.Runtime.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:59 . 2011-09-18 12:59	59904              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.Windows.D#\f2ee738d8439bf9025e1234c6afbd7e8\Microsoft.Windows.Diagnosis.SDHost.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:59 . 2011-09-18 12:59	45056              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.Windows.D#\e29ed5ad26446d196b4a5ea7e69c74e9\Microsoft.Windows.Diagnosis.Commands.UpdateDiagReport.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:59 . 2011-09-18 12:59	43520              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.Windows.D#\b1c9507f23021701932fca6306d0df0f\Microsoft.Windows.Diagnosis.Commands.GetDiagInput.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:59 . 2011-09-18 12:59	36864              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.Windows.D#\a4d48547af11390249b96fd1526ea514\Microsoft.Windows.Diagnosis.Commands.WriteDiagProgress.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:59 . 2011-09-18 12:59	70144              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.Windows.D#\636902d124bb3ee04ded9773d46f1d5d\Microsoft.Windows.Diagnosis.SDEngine.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:59 . 2011-09-18 12:59	40448              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.Windows.D#\6096a2f20727ede39049c5f3628b9a60\Microsoft.Windows.Diagnosis.Commands.UpdateDiagRootcause.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:54 . 2011-09-18 12:54	59904              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.VisualStu#\e64111bd10d5f438c9583b792b3607e1\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.Word.AddInAdapter.v9.0.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:54 . 2011-09-18 12:54	43520              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.VisualStu#\c78067e68ea2345bf59bc0d99157d783\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.Contract.v10.0.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:54 . 2011-09-18 12:54	87040              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.VisualStu#\aa2d67a0cadfb018e5325282d8c595de\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.AddInAdapter.v9.0.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:54 . 2011-09-18 12:54	45056              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.VisualStu#\a310ccba8cb2d0f3612a3efda20991ed\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.Contract.v10.0.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:54 . 2011-09-18 12:54	71680              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.VisualStu#\861fcede19bd5fb41989b3cc06e936fb\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.Contract.v9.0.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:54 . 2011-09-18 12:54	59904              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.VisualStu#\65ced0afa728e411a0c76ea34e923a47\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.Excel.AddInAdapter.v9.0.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:59 . 2011-09-18 12:59	93696              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.VisualStu#\5eb5def892971d14e62ab7811989d3c9\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.AddInAdapter.v10.0.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:54 . 2011-09-18 12:54	84992              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.VisualStu#\5709232cb4981c50ccf649b0bc1a83b8\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.HostAdapter.v10.0.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:54 . 2011-09-18 12:54	86016              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.VisualStu#\1864125315a30c5aaa9e6173ad304b61\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.Runtime.v10.0.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:34 . 2011-09-18 12:34	32256              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.VisualC\ae0e01377a99fd22dde3dbea057fadb1\Microsoft.VisualC.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:56 . 2011-09-18 12:56	65536              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.MediaCent#\b1a1a072eba978666cefe4f99fc6401c\Microsoft.MediaCenter.iTv.Hosting.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:57 . 2011-09-18 12:57	40960              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\LoadMxf\cdbee55e7f6c60f5cb56d6ec9f083951\LoadMxf.ni.exe
+ 2011-09-18 12:56 . 2011-09-18 12:56	49664              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\ehiUPnP\16951451968fea951a2294c0ff4bd49e\ehiUPnP.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:56 . 2011-09-18 12:56	93184              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\ehiTVMSMusic\867a57af137c4a524067cdbbf09766e0\ehiTVMSMusic.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:55 . 2011-09-18 12:55	28672              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\dfsvc\0c6cb1fd7a82938112cbea2c22e433df\dfsvc.ni.exe
+ 2011-09-18 12:35 . 2011-09-18 12:35	78848              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Accessibility\23ea8465ac746c69a6ed7fdf628d3e9c\Accessibility.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:32 . 2011-09-18 12:32	60928              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\UIAutomationProvider\4a63fb97b3c648a28b8047697869ee7d\UIAutomationProvider.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:53 . 2011-09-18 12:53	37888              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Windows.Pres#\3ef94ae15e7d80bb818934265bb90c10\System.Windows.Presentation.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:53 . 2011-09-18 12:53	36864              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Web.DynamicD#\dd2bb107a0bbac08a0ccaf93c8bb7490\System.Web.DynamicData.Design.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:45 . 2011-09-18 12:45	94208              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.ComponentMod#\54d33aa6cf3af2d6e28c7d46c0ce363f\System.ComponentModel.DataAnnotations.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:45 . 2011-09-18 12:45	82944              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.AddIn.Contra#\e88e6ace53ab318210c1657483321e40\System.AddIn.Contract.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:44 . 2011-09-18 12:44	44032              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\stdole\cd32e850b908317981c109dd20a0d5b2\stdole.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:45 . 2011-09-18 12:45	47104              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\PresentationFontCac#\fe7afc935e0c66172577a1ded815993b\PresentationFontCache.ni.exe
+ 2011-09-18 12:32 . 2011-09-18 12:32	39424              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\PresentationCFFRast#\e5c56e2a79ebb350e0aa6805f4d5e649\PresentationCFFRasterizer.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:45 . 2011-09-18 12:45	79872              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\napcrypt\69b036f1479a9aa93430f2d1676032b2\napcrypt.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:45 . 2011-09-18 12:45	17920              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.WSMan.Run#\ab2d4de59dee683a2f77123f671839ba\Microsoft.WSMan.Runtime.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:45 . 2011-09-18 12:45	25088              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.Windows.D#\8a102c44ccfe60d131d7e350d149bf85\Microsoft.Windows.Diagnosis.Commands.GetDiagInput.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:45 . 2011-09-18 12:45	19968              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.Windows.D#\7ce6ebef5427853ecb5bd68da29f1fdd\Microsoft.Windows.Diagnosis.Commands.WriteDiagProgress.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:45 . 2011-09-18 12:45	21504              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.Windows.D#\405aa271df15b8ce1b0b970f37687152\Microsoft.Windows.Diagnosis.SDEngine.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:45 . 2011-09-18 12:45	32256              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.Windows.D#\3442a002e4e5d93ca3895a29ba7adb74\Microsoft.Windows.Diagnosis.SDHost.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:45 . 2011-09-18 12:45	23040              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.Windows.D#\20c20811d44ba8c9513f2f2ba96d7047\Microsoft.Windows.Diagnosis.Commands.UpdateDiagRootcause.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:45 . 2011-09-18 12:45	27136              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.Windows.D#\09a9791efe9f32a50bd01346f0b05666\Microsoft.Windows.Diagnosis.Commands.UpdateDiagReport.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:45 . 2011-09-18 12:45	86528              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.Windows.D#\034ab6a3d60fdfba641443f16efdf309\Microsoft.Windows.Diagnosis.TroubleshootingPack.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:44 . 2011-09-18 12:44	55296              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.Vsa\2ac41c859d5e5e84993a555e3eeaea90\Microsoft.Vsa.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:43 . 2011-09-18 12:43	60928              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\fa0ab046907e7ed154ce2ba749eebb52\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.AddInAdapter.v9.0.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:43 . 2011-09-18 12:43	35328              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\f356c4455ca50bd2b3d1707214229ad8\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.Contract.v9.0.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:43 . 2011-09-18 12:43	51712              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\ed51eed8990eaa5f896179536246e2da\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.Runtime.v10.0.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:43 . 2011-09-18 12:43	43008              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\c5a915e87a37fdedf41ac24ee5f97bb1\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.Excel.AddInAdapter.v9.0.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:43 . 2011-09-18 12:43	42496              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\b282b2b3144437e0322d3c6c29e734d6\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.Word.AddInAdapter.v9.0.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:45 . 2011-09-18 12:45	66560              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\a5ecad302fc05bdd3c4c1588888e9c6f\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.AddInAdapter.v10.0.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:43 . 2011-09-18 12:43	86016              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\a05f5753188874e02360aaba11032384\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.Outlook.HostAdapter.v10.0.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:43 . 2011-09-18 12:43	58368              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\52c0087e6b085b9071b76bf892fb0486\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.HostAdapter.v10.0.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:43 . 2011-09-18 12:43	28160              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\2bbedf650eb7a3c6aa2fc83595c95fd7\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.Contract.v10.0.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:43 . 2011-09-18 12:43	28160              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\1187f5edea526bfdc96a8ef9bee76566\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.Contract.v10.0.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:31 . 2011-09-18 12:31	15872              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.VisualC\f7ce61c1a288adc4c39512d9f6767daf\Microsoft.VisualC.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:44 . 2011-09-18 12:44	65024              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.Build.Fra#\9152d7f0adafac97d853647ca783b8e4\Microsoft.Build.Framework.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:44 . 2011-09-18 12:44	74752              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.Build.Fra#\5c219cc49d452997a91d916309511e68\Microsoft.Build.Framework.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:44 . 2011-09-18 12:44	60416              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\ehiUserXp\ac010bace23545b3a5b1825e5c7b046e\ehiUserXp.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:44 . 2011-09-18 12:44	14336              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\dfsvc\027211443c6da8187fe92e682c048cd5\dfsvc.ni.exe
+ 2011-09-18 12:32 . 2011-09-18 12:32	25600              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Accessibility\b614f2d2f13857c09c98b02944fc1c41\Accessibility.ni.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-05 01:53	61440              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Web.Routing\3.5.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Web.Routing.dll
- 2009-07-13 21:10 . 2009-06-10 21:14	61440              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Web.Routing\3.5.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Web.Routing.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-05 01:53	32768              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Web.DynamicData.Design\3.5.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Web.DynamicData.Design.dll
- 2009-07-13 21:10 . 2009-06-10 21:14	32768              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Web.DynamicData.Design\3.5.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Web.DynamicData.Design.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-05 01:53	77824              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Web.Abstractions\3.5.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Web.Abstractions.dll
- 2009-07-13 21:10 . 2009-06-10 21:14	77824              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Web.Abstractions\3.5.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Web.Abstractions.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-05 01:52	32768              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.ServiceModel.WasHosting\3.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.ServiceModel.WasHosting.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:36 . 2009-06-10 21:14	32768              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.ServiceModel.WasHosting\3.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.ServiceModel.WasHosting.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:36 . 2009-06-10 21:14	73728              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.ServiceModel.Install\3.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.ServiceModel.Install.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-05 01:52	73728              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.ServiceModel.Install\3.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.ServiceModel.Install.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-05 01:53	53248              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Data.DataSetExtensions\3.5.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Data.DataSetExtensions.dll
- 2009-07-13 21:10 . 2009-06-10 21:14	53248              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Data.DataSetExtensions\3.5.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Data.DataSetExtensions.dll
- 2009-07-13 20:46 . 2009-06-10 21:23	81920              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Configuration.Install\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Configuration.Install.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-05 01:58	81920              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Configuration.Install\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Configuration.Install.dll
- 2009-07-13 21:10 . 2009-06-10 21:14	57344              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.ComponentModel.DataAnnotations\3.5.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.ComponentModel.DataAnnotations.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-05 01:53	57344              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.ComponentModel.DataAnnotations\3.5.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.ComponentModel.DataAnnotations.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-05 01:53	45056              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.AddIn.Contract\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.AddIn.Contract.dll
- 2009-07-13 21:10 . 2009-06-10 21:14	45056              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.AddIn.Contract\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.AddIn.Contract.dll
- 2010-10-01 06:37 . 2010-10-01 06:37	11656              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Policy.12.0.Microsoft.Office.Interop.Access\14.0.0.0__71e9bce111e9429c\Policy.12.0.Microsoft.Office.Interop.Access.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:37 . 2011-09-16 14:37	11656              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Policy.12.0.Microsoft.Office.Interop.Access\14.0.0.0__71e9bce111e9429c\Policy.12.0.Microsoft.Office.Interop.Access.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:37 . 2011-09-16 14:37	11656              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Policy.11.0.Microsoft.Office.Interop.Access\14.0.0.0__71e9bce111e9429c\Policy.11.0.Microsoft.Office.Interop.Access.dll
- 2010-10-01 06:37 . 2010-10-01 06:37	11656              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Policy.11.0.Microsoft.Office.Interop.Access\14.0.0.0__71e9bce111e9429c\Policy.11.0.Microsoft.Office.Interop.Access.dll
- 2009-07-14 05:35 . 2009-07-14 02:13	36864              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\MMCEx.Resources\3.0.0.0_en_31bf3856ad364e35\MMCEx.Resources.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:19	36864              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\MMCEx.Resources\3.0.0.0_en_31bf3856ad364e35\MMCEx.Resources.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:37 . 2011-09-16 14:37	83896              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.Word.HostAdapter.v10.0\10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.Word.HostAdapter.v10.0.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:37 . 2011-09-16 14:37	41408              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.Outlook.HostAdapter.v10.0\10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.Outlook.HostAdapter.v10.0.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:37 . 2011-09-16 14:37	63408              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.HostAdapter.v10.0\10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.HostAdapter.v10.0.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:37 . 2011-09-16 14:37	77752              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.Excel.HostAdapter.v10.0\10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.Excel.HostAdapter.v10.0.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:37 . 2011-09-16 14:37	23976              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.Contract.v10.0\10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.Contract.v10.0.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:37 . 2011-09-16 14:37	62392              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.ContainerControl.v10.0\10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.ContainerControl.v10.0.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:37 . 2011-09-16 14:37	32688              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.Runtime.v10.0\10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.Runtime.v10.0.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:37 . 2011-09-16 14:37	35256              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.HostAdapter.v10.0\10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.HostAdapter.v10.0.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:37 . 2011-09-16 14:37	24496              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.Contract.v10.0\10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.Contract.v10.0.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:37 . 2011-09-16 14:37	41408              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.AddInAdapter.v10.0\10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.AddInAdapter.v10.0.dll
- 2009-07-13 21:37 . 2009-07-14 01:47	77824              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.PowerShell.Security\1.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\Microsoft.PowerShell.Security.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 13:44	77824              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.PowerShell.Security\1.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\Microsoft.PowerShell.Security.dll
- 2009-07-14 05:35 . 2009-07-14 02:33	40960              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.PowerShell.ConsoleHost.Resources\1.0.0.0_en_31bf3856ad364e35\Microsoft.PowerShell.ConsoleHost.Resources.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 13:16	40960              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.PowerShell.ConsoleHost.Resources\1.0.0.0_en_31bf3856ad364e35\Microsoft.PowerShell.ConsoleHost.Resources.dll
- 2009-07-14 05:35 . 2009-07-14 02:33	36864              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.PowerShell.Commands.Management.Resources\1.0.0.0_en_31bf3856ad364e35\Microsoft.PowerShell.Commands.Management.Resources.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 13:16	36864              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.PowerShell.Commands.Management.Resources\1.0.0.0_en_31bf3856ad364e35\Microsoft.PowerShell.Commands.Management.Resources.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-05 01:57	77824              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Build.Utilities\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.Build.Utilities.dll
- 2009-07-13 20:46 . 2009-06-10 21:23	77824              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Build.Utilities\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.Build.Utilities.dll
- 2009-07-13 21:10 . 2009-06-10 21:14	94208              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Build.Utilities.v3.5\3.5.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.Build.Utilities.v3.5.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-05 01:53	94208              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Build.Utilities.v3.5\3.5.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.Build.Utilities.v3.5.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-05 01:57	36864              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Build.Framework\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.Build.Framework.dll
- 2009-07-13 20:46 . 2009-06-10 21:23	36864              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Build.Framework\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.Build.Framework.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:32	94208              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\ehCIR\6.1.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\ehCIR.dll
- 2009-07-13 22:35 . 2009-07-14 01:20	94208              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\ehCIR\6.1.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\ehCIR.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:44	50176              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_64\napcrypt\6.1.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\NAPCRYPT.DLL
- 2009-07-14 00:09 . 2009-07-14 01:51	50176              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_64\napcrypt\6.1.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\NAPCRYPT.DLL
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-05 01:53	83792              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_64\MSBuild\3.5.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\MSBuild.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:44	56320              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_64\Microsoft.MediaCenter.Mheg\6.1.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\Microsoft.MediaCenter.Mheg.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:25 . 2009-07-14 01:51	56320              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_64\Microsoft.MediaCenter.Mheg\6.1.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\Microsoft.MediaCenter.Mheg.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 13:39	19968              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_64\Microsoft-Windows-HomeGroupDiagnostic.NetListMgr.Interop\6.1.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\Microsoft-Windows-HomeGroupDiagnostic.NetListMgr.Interop.dll
- 2009-07-13 21:14 . 2009-07-14 01:46	19968              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_64\Microsoft-Windows-HomeGroupDiagnostic.NetListMgr.Interop\6.1.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\Microsoft-Windows-HomeGroupDiagnostic.NetListMgr.Interop.dll
- 2009-07-13 20:37 . 2009-06-10 20:39	89600              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_64\ISymWrapper\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\ISymWrapper.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-05 01:56	89600              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_64\ISymWrapper\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\ISymWrapper.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-05 01:56	80896              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_64\CustomMarshalers\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\CustomMarshalers.dll
- 2009-07-13 20:37 . 2009-06-10 20:39	80896              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_64\CustomMarshalers\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\CustomMarshalers.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:36	46080              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_32\napcrypt\6.1.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\NAPCRYPT.DLL
- 2009-07-13 23:53 . 2009-07-14 01:22	46080              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_32\napcrypt\6.1.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\NAPCRYPT.DLL
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-05 01:57	72192              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_32\ISymWrapper\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\ISymWrapper.dll
- 2009-07-13 20:46 . 2009-06-10 21:22	72192              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_32\ISymWrapper\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\ISymWrapper.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-05 01:57	69120              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_32\CustomMarshalers\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\CustomMarshalers.dll
- 2009-07-13 20:46 . 2009-06-10 21:22	69120              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_32\CustomMarshalers\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\CustomMarshalers.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:21	9728              c:\windows\SysWOW64\sscore.dll
- 2010-10-13 15:45 . 2010-08-27 05:46	9728              c:\windows\SysWOW64\sscore.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:08 . 2009-07-14 01:16	8192              c:\windows\SysWOW64\spwmp.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:20	8192              c:\windows\SysWOW64\spwmp.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:07	7680              c:\windows\SysWOW64\spwizres.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:21	8704              c:\windows\SysWOW64\riched32.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:08	6656              c:\windows\SysWOW64\KBDUS.DLL
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:08	6656              c:\windows\SysWOW64\KBDUGHR1.DLL
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:08	6656              c:\windows\SysWOW64\KBDTURME.DLL
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:08	7680              c:\windows\SysWOW64\KBDTUQ.DLL
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:08	7680              c:\windows\SysWOW64\KBDTUF.DLL
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:08	6656              c:\windows\SysWOW64\KBDTAJIK.DLL
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:08	7680              c:\windows\SysWOW64\KBDSG.DLL
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:08	7168              c:\windows\SysWOW64\KBDSF.DLL
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:08	7168              c:\windows\SysWOW64\KBDPO.DLL
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:08	7168              c:\windows\SysWOW64\KBDNEPR.DLL
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:08	6656              c:\windows\SysWOW64\KBDMON.DLL
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:08	6656              c:\windows\SysWOW64\KBDMAORI.DLL
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:08	6656              c:\windows\SysWOW64\KBDLT1.DLL
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:08	7680              c:\windows\SysWOW64\kbdlk41a.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:08	6656              c:\windows\SysWOW64\KBDINTEL.DLL
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:08	7168              c:\windows\SysWOW64\KBDINTAM.DLL
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:08	7168              c:\windows\SysWOW64\KBDINORI.DLL
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:08	7168              c:\windows\SysWOW64\KBDINMAR.DLL
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:08	7168              c:\windows\SysWOW64\KBDINKAN.DLL
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:08	7168              c:\windows\SysWOW64\KBDINHIN.DLL
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:08	7168              c:\windows\SysWOW64\KBDINBEN.DLL
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:08	7680              c:\windows\SysWOW64\KBDGR1.DLL
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:08	7680              c:\windows\SysWOW64\KBDGKL.DLL
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:08	6656              c:\windows\SysWOW64\KBDGEO.DLL
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:08	7680              c:\windows\SysWOW64\KBDCZ1.DLL
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:08	6656              c:\windows\SysWOW64\KBDBULG.DLL
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:08	6656              c:\windows\SysWOW64\KBDBLR.DLL
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:08	6656              c:\windows\SysWOW64\KBDBASH.DLL
- 2009-07-14 00:09 . 2009-07-14 01:16	4096              c:\windows\SysWOW64\dxmasf.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:21	4096              c:\windows\SysWOW64\dxmasf.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 11:57	2560              c:\windows\SysWOW64\dpnaddr.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:25	8192              c:\windows\system32\TsUsbRedirectionGroupPolicyControl.exe
- 2009-07-14 00:23 . 2009-07-14 01:41	9728              c:\windows\system32\spwmp.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 13:27	9728              c:\windows\system32\spwmp.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 13:14	7680              c:\windows\system32\spwizres.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 13:02	7168              c:\windows\system32\KBDUS.DLL
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 13:02	7168              c:\windows\system32\KBDUGHR1.DLL
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 13:02	7168              c:\windows\system32\KBDTURME.DLL
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 13:02	8192              c:\windows\system32\KBDTUQ.DLL
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 13:02	8192              c:\windows\system32\KBDTUF.DLL
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 13:02	7168              c:\windows\system32\KBDTAJIK.DLL
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 13:02	8192              c:\windows\system32\KBDSG.DLL
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 13:02	7680              c:\windows\system32\KBDSF.DLL
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 13:02	7680              c:\windows\system32\KBDPO.DLL
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 13:02	7680              c:\windows\system32\KBDNEPR.DLL
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 13:02	7168              c:\windows\system32\KBDMON.DLL
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 13:02	7168              c:\windows\system32\KBDMAORI.DLL
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 13:02	7168              c:\windows\system32\KBDLT1.DLL
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 13:02	8192              c:\windows\system32\kbdlk41a.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 13:02	7168              c:\windows\system32\KBDINTEL.DLL
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 13:02	7680              c:\windows\system32\KBDINTAM.DLL
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 13:02	7168              c:\windows\system32\KBDINORI.DLL
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 13:02	7168              c:\windows\system32\KBDINMAR.DLL
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 13:02	7168              c:\windows\system32\KBDINKAN.DLL
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 13:02	7168              c:\windows\system32\KBDINHIN.DLL
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 13:02	7680              c:\windows\system32\KBDINBEN.DLL
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 13:02	7680              c:\windows\system32\KBDGR1.DLL
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 13:02	8192              c:\windows\system32\KBDGKL.DLL
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 13:02	6656              c:\windows\system32\KBDGEO.DLL
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 13:02	8192              c:\windows\system32\KBDCZ1.DLL
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 13:02	7168              c:\windows\system32\KBDBULG.DLL
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 13:02	7168              c:\windows\system32\KBDBLR.DLL
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 13:02	7168              c:\windows\system32\KBDBASH.DLL
- 2009-07-14 00:23 . 2009-07-14 01:41	5120              c:\windows\system32\dxmasf.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 13:27	5120              c:\windows\system32\dxmasf.dll


----------



## boulder38

+ 2009-07-14 00:06 . 2009-07-14 00:06	7936              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\usbport.inf_amd64_neutral_f935002f367d5bb0\usbd.sys
+ 2011-05-10 18:35 . 2011-03-25 03:28	7936              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\usbport.inf_amd64_neutral_189259810882aaea\usbd.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:06 . 2009-07-14 01:40	9728              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\usbcir.inf_amd64_neutral_379fb0c62496be6e\CIRCoInst.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:31 . 2009-07-13 23:31	9728              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\acpi.inf_amd64_neutral_aed2e7a487803437\errdev.sys
- 2011-05-10 18:35 . 2011-03-29 03:32	7936              c:\windows\system32\drivers\usbd.sys
+ 2011-05-10 18:35 . 2011-03-25 03:28	7936              c:\windows\system32\drivers\usbd.sys
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:58	3072              c:\windows\system32\dpnaddr.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:51	3072              c:\windows\system32\api-ms-win-core-ums-l1-1-0.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:21 . 2009-07-14 01:24	3072              c:\windows\system32\api-ms-win-core-ums-l1-1-0.dll
+ 2011-09-22 08:51 . 2011-09-22 08:51	2048              c:\windows\ServiceProfiles\LocalService\AppData\Local\lastalive1.dat
- 2011-09-16 12:50 . 2011-09-16 12:50	2048              c:\windows\ServiceProfiles\LocalService\AppData\Local\lastalive1.dat
+ 2011-09-22 08:51 . 2011-09-22 08:51	2048              c:\windows\ServiceProfiles\LocalService\AppData\Local\lastalive0.dat
- 2011-09-16 12:50 . 2011-09-16 12:50	2048              c:\windows\ServiceProfiles\LocalService\AppData\Local\lastalive0.dat
+ 2011-09-18 10:57 . 2011-09-18 10:57	9216              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Xml.Serializ#\ae9328346705878ddce9806a617e22fb\System.Xml.Serialization.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 10:53 . 2011-09-18 10:53	9728              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\dfsvc\6e92d6acd61891c52bb02c5fc21d9c73\dfsvc.ni.exe
- 2009-07-14 05:35 . 2009-07-14 02:13	4096              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\MMCFxCommon.Resources\3.0.0.0_en_31bf3856ad364e35\MMCFxCommon.Resources.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:19	4096              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\MMCFxCommon.Resources\3.0.0.0_en_31bf3856ad364e35\MMCFxCommon.Resources.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 13:16	4096              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Windows.Diagnosis.SDHost.Resources\1.0.0.0_en_31bf3856ad364e35\Microsoft.Windows.Diagnosis.SDHost.resources.dll
- 2009-07-14 05:35 . 2009-07-14 02:33	4096              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Windows.Diagnosis.SDHost.Resources\1.0.0.0_en_31bf3856ad364e35\Microsoft.Windows.Diagnosis.SDHost.resources.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 13:16	7168              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.BackgroundIntelligentTransfer.Management.Resources\1.0.0.0_en_31bf3856ad364e35\Microsoft.BackgroundIntelligentTransfer.Management.resources.dll
- 2009-07-14 05:35 . 2009-07-14 02:32	7168              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.BackgroundIntelligentTransfer.Management.Resources\1.0.0.0_en_31bf3856ad364e35\Microsoft.BackgroundIntelligentTransfer.Management.resources.dll
- 2009-07-14 05:35 . 2009-07-14 02:12	8192              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\EventViewer.Resources\6.1.0.0_en_31bf3856ad364e35\EventViewer.resources.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:19	8192              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\EventViewer.Resources\6.1.0.0_en_31bf3856ad364e35\EventViewer.resources.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:40 . 2009-07-14 01:16	327680              c:\windows\SysWOW64\zipfldr.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:21	327680              c:\windows\SysWOW64\zipfldr.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:21	135168              c:\windows\SysWOW64\XpsRasterService.dll
- 2011-01-12 17:28 . 2010-11-02 04:41	135168              c:\windows\SysWOW64\XpsRasterService.dll
+ 2011-04-28 15:51 . 2011-03-12 11:23	870912              c:\windows\SysWOW64\XpsPrint.dll
+ 2011-04-14 19:41 . 2011-02-24 05:38	288256              c:\windows\SysWOW64\XpsGdiConverter.dll
- 2011-04-14 19:41 . 2011-02-24 05:32	288256              c:\windows\SysWOW64\XpsGdiConverter.dll
+ 2011-08-09 21:11 . 2011-06-16 04:33	180224              c:\windows\SysWOW64\xmllite.dll
- 2011-08-09 21:11 . 2011-06-16 04:35	180224              c:\windows\SysWOW64\xmllite.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:21	444928              c:\windows\SysWOW64\wvc.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:19 . 2009-07-14 01:16	444928              c:\windows\SysWOW64\wvc.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:14 . 2009-07-14 01:16	164352              c:\windows\SysWOW64\wuwebv.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:21	164352              c:\windows\SysWOW64\wuwebv.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:17	314880              c:\windows\SysWOW64\wusa.exe
- 2009-07-13 23:22 . 2009-07-14 01:14	314880              c:\windows\SysWOW64\wusa.exe
- 2009-07-14 00:14 . 2009-07-14 01:16	560128              c:\windows\SysWOW64\wuapi.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 12:21	560128              c:\windows\SysWOW64\wuapi.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 12:21	458752              c:\windows\SysWOW64\WSDApi.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 12:21	206848              c:\windows\SysWOW64\ws2_32.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:21	198144              c:\windows\SysWOW64\wpdwcn.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:07 . 2009-07-14 01:16	198144              c:\windows\SysWOW64\wpdwcn.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:21	350720              c:\windows\SysWOW64\WPDSp.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:06 . 2009-07-14 01:16	350720              c:\windows\SysWOW64\WPDSp.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:07 . 2009-07-14 01:16	105984              c:\windows\SysWOW64\WPDShServiceObj.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:21	105984              c:\windows\SysWOW64\WPDShServiceObj.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:09 . 2009-07-14 01:16	541184              c:\windows\SysWOW64\WMVSDECD.DLL
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:21	541184              c:\windows\SysWOW64\WMVSDECD.DLL
- 2009-07-14 00:08 . 2009-07-14 01:16	739328              c:\windows\SysWOW64\WMSPDMOD.DLL
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:21	739328              c:\windows\SysWOW64\WMSPDMOD.DLL
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:21	182272              c:\windows\SysWOW64\wmpsrcwp.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:08 . 2009-07-14 01:16	182272              c:\windows\SysWOW64\wmpsrcwp.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:09 . 2009-07-14 01:16	105472              c:\windows\SysWOW64\wmpshell.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:21	105472              c:\windows\SysWOW64\wmpshell.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:21	144384              c:\windows\SysWOW64\wmpps.dll
- 2010-10-13 15:46 . 2010-08-21 05:36	738816              c:\windows\SysWOW64\wmpmde.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:21	738816              c:\windows\SysWOW64\wmpmde.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:21	318464              c:\windows\SysWOW64\WMPhoto.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:07 . 2009-07-14 01:16	318464              c:\windows\SysWOW64\WMPhoto.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 12:21	352256              c:\windows\SysWOW64\wmpeffects.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:21	299520              c:\windows\SysWOW64\wmpdxm.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:09 . 2009-07-14 01:16	299520              c:\windows\SysWOW64\wmpdxm.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:06 . 2009-07-14 01:16	616960              c:\windows\SysWOW64\wmdrmsdk.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:21	616960              c:\windows\SysWOW64\wmdrmsdk.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:05 . 2009-07-14 01:16	436736              c:\windows\SysWOW64\wmdrmnet.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:21	436736              c:\windows\SysWOW64\wmdrmnet.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:21	507392              c:\windows\SysWOW64\wmdrmdev.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:06 . 2009-07-14 01:16	507392              c:\windows\SysWOW64\wmdrmdev.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:08 . 2009-07-14 01:16	902656              c:\windows\SysWOW64\WMADMOD.DLL
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:21	902656              c:\windows\SysWOW64\WMADMOD.DLL
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 12:21	269824              c:\windows\SysWOW64\Wldap32.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:21	410112              c:\windows\SysWOW64\wlanui.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:52 . 2009-07-14 01:16	410112              c:\windows\SysWOW64\wlanui.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:21	428032              c:\windows\SysWOW64\wlanmsm.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:51 . 2009-07-14 01:16	428032              c:\windows\SysWOW64\wlanmsm.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:51 . 2009-07-14 01:16	411648              c:\windows\SysWOW64\wlangpui.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 12:21	411648              c:\windows\SysWOW64\wlangpui.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 12:21	172032              c:\windows\SysWOW64\wintrust.dll
- 2010-08-03 08:29 . 2009-12-29 06:55	172032              c:\windows\SysWOW64\wintrust.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 12:21	156672              c:\windows\SysWOW64\winsta.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 12:16	320000              c:\windows\SysWOW64\winspool.drv
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 12:21	134656              c:\windows\SysWOW64\WinSCard.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 12:21	335872              c:\windows\SysWOW64\WinSATAPI.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:22 . 2009-07-14 01:16	335872              c:\windows\SysWOW64\WinSATAPI.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:03 . 2009-07-14 01:16	194048              c:\windows\SysWOW64\winmm.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 12:21	194048              c:\windows\SysWOW64\winmm.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 12:21	351232              c:\windows\SysWOW64\winhttp.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:32 . 2009-07-14 01:23	154624              c:\windows\SysWOW64\WindowsPowerShell\v1.0\pspluginwkr.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:36	154624              c:\windows\SysWOW64\WindowsPowerShell\v1.0\pspluginwkr.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:32	104448              c:\windows\SysWOW64\WindowsPowerShell\v1.0\Modules\BitsTransfer\Microsoft.BackgroundIntelligentTransfer.Management.Interop.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:29 . 2009-07-14 01:20	104448              c:\windows\SysWOW64\WindowsPowerShell\v1.0\Modules\BitsTransfer\Microsoft.BackgroundIntelligentTransfer.Management.Interop.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 12:21	492032              c:\windows\SysWOW64\win32spl.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:18 . 2009-07-14 01:14	327680              c:\windows\SysWOW64\wimserv.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:17	327680              c:\windows\SysWOW64\wimserv.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:21	406528              c:\windows\SysWOW64\wimgapi.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:21	109568              c:\windows\SysWOW64\wiavideo.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:21	416768              c:\windows\SysWOW64\wiadefui.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:47 . 2011-09-16 14:47	152064              c:\windows\SysWOW64\wextract.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 12:21	381440              c:\windows\SysWOW64\wer.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:46 . 2009-07-14 01:16	782336              c:\windows\SysWOW64\webservices.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 12:21	782336              c:\windows\SysWOW64\webservices.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 12:21	314880              c:\windows\SysWOW64\webio.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 12:21	204800              c:\windows\SysWOW64\WebClnt.dll
- 2011-02-13 15:52 . 2010-12-21 05:38	204800              c:\windows\SysWOW64\WebClnt.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:47 . 2011-09-16 14:47	203776              c:\windows\SysWOW64\webcheck.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:50 . 2010-11-20 12:21	189952              c:\windows\SysWOW64\wdscore.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:17 . 2009-07-14 01:16	189952              c:\windows\SysWOW64\wdscore.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:16	172032              c:\windows\SysWOW64\wdmaud.drv
- 2009-07-14 00:03 . 2009-07-14 01:14	172032              c:\windows\SysWOW64\wdmaud.drv
- 2011-03-19 20:22 . 2010-09-14 06:07	276992              c:\windows\SysWOW64\wcncsvc.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:21	276992              c:\windows\SysWOW64\wcncsvc.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:50 . 2010-11-20 12:21	363008              c:\windows\SysWOW64\wbemcomn.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 12:17	257536              c:\windows\SysWOW64\wbem\WmiPrvSE.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:21	131072              c:\windows\SysWOW64\wbem\WmiDcPrv.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:30 . 2009-07-14 01:16	131072              c:\windows\SysWOW64\wbem\WmiDcPrv.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:30 . 2009-07-14 01:16	135680              c:\windows\SysWOW64\wbem\viewprov.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:21	135680              c:\windows\SysWOW64\wbem\viewprov.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:50 . 2010-11-20 12:19	606208              c:\windows\SysWOW64\wbem\fastprox.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:21	222208              c:\windows\SysWOW64\wavemsp.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:19 . 2009-07-14 01:16	222208              c:\windows\SysWOW64\wavemsp.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:21	160256              c:\windows\SysWOW64\vdsbas.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:23 . 2009-07-14 01:16	160256              c:\windows\SysWOW64\vdsbas.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:47 . 2011-09-16 14:47	420864              c:\windows\SysWOW64\vbscript.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:21	933376              c:\windows\SysWOW64\Vault.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:16	933376              c:\windows\SysWOW64\Vault.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:21	638976              c:\windows\SysWOW64\VAN.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:55 . 2009-07-14 01:16	638976              c:\windows\SysWOW64\VAN.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:21	118784              c:\windows\SysWOW64\uxlib.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 12:21	626176              c:\windows\SysWOW64\usp10.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:40 . 2009-07-14 01:16	600064              c:\windows\SysWOW64\usercpl.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:21	600064              c:\windows\SysWOW64\usercpl.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 12:08	833024              c:\windows\SysWOW64\user32.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:24 . 2009-07-14 01:11	833024              c:\windows\SysWOW64\user32.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:47 . 2011-09-16 14:47	231936              c:\windows\SysWOW64\url.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 12:21	206848              c:\windows\SysWOW64\upnp.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:21	346624              c:\windows\SysWOW64\untfs.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:21	146432              c:\windows\SysWOW64\twext.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:39 . 2009-07-14 01:16	146432              c:\windows\SysWOW64\twext.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 12:21	597504              c:\windows\SysWOW64\TSWorkspace.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 12:21	270848              c:\windows\SysWOW64\tsmf.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:21	352768              c:\windows\SysWOW64\termmgr.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:20 . 2009-07-14 01:16	352768              c:\windows\SysWOW64\termmgr.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:21	181760              c:\windows\SysWOW64\tcpipcfg.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-20 12:21	505856              c:\windows\SysWOW64\taskschd.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:20 . 2009-07-14 01:14	227328              c:\windows\SysWOW64\taskmgr.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:17	227328              c:\windows\SysWOW64\taskmgr.exe
- 2010-12-16 17:01 . 2010-11-02 04:34	192000              c:\windows\SysWOW64\taskeng.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 12:17	192000              c:\windows\SysWOW64\taskeng.exe
- 2010-12-16 17:01 . 2010-11-02 04:40	305152              c:\windows\SysWOW64\taskcomp.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 12:21	305152              c:\windows\SysWOW64\taskcomp.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:21	242176              c:\windows\SysWOW64\tapisrv.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 12:21	109056              c:\windows\SysWOW64\t2embed.dll
- 2010-10-13 15:46 . 2010-08-26 04:39	109056              c:\windows\SysWOW64\t2embed.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:21	410624              c:\windows\SysWOW64\systemcpl.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:40 . 2009-07-14 01:16	410624              c:\windows\SysWOW64\systemcpl.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:21	159232              c:\windows\SysWOW64\syncui.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:16 . 2009-07-14 01:16	380416              c:\windows\SysWOW64\sxs.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 12:21	380416              c:\windows\SysWOW64\sxs.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:40 . 2009-07-14 01:16	755200              c:\windows\SysWOW64\sud.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:21	755200              c:\windows\SysWOW64\sud.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:21	363520              c:\windows\SysWOW64\StructuredQuery.dll
- 2010-10-13 15:46 . 2010-05-05 06:46	363520              c:\windows\SysWOW64\StructuredQuery.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 12:21	228352              c:\windows\SysWOW64\stobject.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:16	293888              c:\windows\SysWOW64\ssText3d.scr
- 2009-07-13 23:41 . 2009-07-14 01:14	293888              c:\windows\SysWOW64\ssText3d.scr
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:21	301568              c:\windows\SysWOW64\srchadmin.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:41 . 2009-07-14 01:16	301568              c:\windows\SysWOW64\srchadmin.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:21	189952              c:\windows\SysWOW64\sqmapi.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 12:21	778240              c:\windows\SysWOW64\sqlsrv32.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:07 . 2009-07-14 01:16	309760              c:\windows\SysWOW64\sqlcese30.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:21	309760              c:\windows\SysWOW64\sqlcese30.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:21	352768              c:\windows\SysWOW64\spwizeng.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:21	100864              c:\windows\SysWOW64\sppinst.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:21	193536              c:\windows\SysWOW64\sppcomapi.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:41 . 2009-07-14 01:16	121344              c:\windows\SysWOW64\sppc.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:20	121344              c:\windows\SysWOW64\sppc.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 12:21	172544              c:\windows\SysWOW64\spp.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:04 . 2009-07-14 01:16	220160              c:\windows\SysWOW64\SndVolSSO.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:21	220160              c:\windows\SysWOW64\SndVolSSO.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:17	314368              c:\windows\SysWOW64\SndVol.exe
- 2009-07-14 00:04 . 2009-07-14 01:14	314368              c:\windows\SysWOW64\SndVol.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:21	152064              c:\windows\SysWOW64\SmartcardCredentialProvider.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:33 . 2009-07-14 01:16	152064              c:\windows\SysWOW64\SmartcardCredentialProvider.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:40 . 2009-07-14 01:16	428544              c:\windows\SysWOW64\shwebsvc.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:21	428544              c:\windows\SysWOW64\shwebsvc.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 12:21	328192              c:\windows\SysWOW64\shsvcs.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:39 . 2009-07-14 01:16	328192              c:\windows\SysWOW64\shsvcs.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:21	111104              c:\windows\SysWOW64\shsetup.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:39 . 2009-07-14 01:16	350208              c:\windows\SysWOW64\shlwapi.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 12:21	350208              c:\windows\SysWOW64\shlwapi.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:21	179712              c:\windows\SysWOW64\shdocvw.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:39 . 2009-07-14 01:16	179712              c:\windows\SysWOW64\shdocvw.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:21	108032              c:\windows\SysWOW64\shacct.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:39 . 2009-07-14 01:16	108032              c:\windows\SysWOW64\shacct.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:17	113152              c:\windows\SysWOW64\setupugc.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:21	115712              c:\windows\SysWOW64\setupcln.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 12:21	172544              c:\windows\SysWOW64\Setup\RasMigPlugin.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:17	270336              c:\windows\SysWOW64\sethc.exe
- 2009-07-14 00:13 . 2009-07-14 01:14	270336              c:\windows\SysWOW64\sethc.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 12:21	113664              c:\windows\SysWOW64\SessEnv.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-20 12:21	423936              c:\windows\SysWOW64\secproc_isv.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-20 12:20	428032              c:\windows\SysWOW64\secproc.dll
+ 2011-06-30 19:50 . 2011-05-04 04:28	164352              c:\windows\SysWOW64\SearchProtocolHost.exe
- 2011-06-30 19:50 . 2011-05-04 04:52	164352              c:\windows\SysWOW64\SearchProtocolHost.exe
+ 2011-06-30 19:50 . 2011-05-04 04:28	427520              c:\windows\SysWOW64\SearchIndexer.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-20 12:21	646144              c:\windows\SysWOW64\SearchFolder.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:17	179712              c:\windows\SysWOW64\schtasks.exe
- 2010-12-16 17:01 . 2010-11-02 04:34	179712              c:\windows\SysWOW64\schtasks.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 12:21	224256              c:\windows\SysWOW64\schannel.dll
- 2010-10-13 15:46 . 2010-08-21 05:36	224256              c:\windows\SysWOW64\schannel.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:33 . 2009-07-14 01:16	307712              c:\windows\SysWOW64\scesrv.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:21	307712              c:\windows\SysWOW64\scesrv.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:21	175616              c:\windows\SysWOW64\scecli.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:33 . 2009-07-14 01:16	175616              c:\windows\SysWOW64\scecli.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 12:21	246272              c:\windows\SysWOW64\scansetting.dll
+ 2011-03-12 21:58 . 2010-12-23 05:54	850944              c:\windows\SysWOW64\sbe.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:08	663040              c:\windows\SysWOW64\rpcrt4.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 12:21	139264              c:\windows\SysWOW64\rpchttp.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:17	278016              c:\windows\SysWOW64\RMActivate_ssp_isv.exe
- 2010-04-01 08:49 . 2010-01-18 23:28	280064              c:\windows\SysWOW64\RMActivate_ssp.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:17	280064              c:\windows\SysWOW64\RMActivate_ssp.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-20 12:17	327168              c:\windows\SysWOW64\RMActivate_isv.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-20 12:17	322048              c:\windows\SysWOW64\RMActivate.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:21	473600              c:\windows\SysWOW64\riched20.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:26 . 2009-07-14 01:16	473600              c:\windows\SysWOW64\riched20.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:41 . 2009-07-14 01:14	220672              c:\windows\SysWOW64\Ribbons.scr
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:16	220672              c:\windows\SysWOW64\Ribbons.scr
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:21	146944              c:\windows\SysWOW64\remotepg.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:02 . 2009-07-14 01:16	146944              c:\windows\SysWOW64\remotepg.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:21	247808              c:\windows\SysWOW64\ReAgent.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:20 . 2009-07-14 01:16	247808              c:\windows\SysWOW64\ReAgent.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:01 . 2009-07-14 01:16	186368              c:\windows\SysWOW64\rdpencom.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:21	186368              c:\windows\SysWOW64\rdpencom.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 12:21	826368              c:\windows\SysWOW64\rdpcore.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:01 . 2009-07-14 01:16	826368              c:\windows\SysWOW64\rdpcore.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:21	372224              c:\windows\SysWOW64\rastls.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:54 . 2009-07-14 01:16	372224              c:\windows\SysWOW64\rastls.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:54 . 2009-07-14 01:16	176640              c:\windows\SysWOW64\rasppp.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:21	176640              c:\windows\SysWOW64\rasppp.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:21	318976              c:\windows\SysWOW64\raschap.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:52 . 2009-07-14 01:16	167936              c:\windows\SysWOW64\QSHVHOST.DLL
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 12:20	167936              c:\windows\SysWOW64\QSHVHOST.DLL
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:20	509440              c:\windows\SysWOW64\qedit.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:03 . 2009-07-14 01:16	509440              c:\windows\SysWOW64\qedit.dll
- 2010-04-01 08:55 . 2009-11-26 06:34	514560              c:\windows\SysWOW64\qdvd.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:20	514560              c:\windows\SysWOW64\qdvd.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:03 . 2009-07-14 01:16	283136              c:\windows\SysWOW64\qdv.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:20	283136              c:\windows\SysWOW64\qdv.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:20	190976              c:\windows\SysWOW64\qcap.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:03 . 2009-07-14 01:16	190976              c:\windows\SysWOW64\qcap.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:20	206848              c:\windows\SysWOW64\qasf.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:09 . 2009-07-14 01:16	206848              c:\windows\SysWOW64\qasf.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:20	171520              c:\windows\SysWOW64\QAGENT.DLL
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:20	324608              c:\windows\SysWOW64\puiobj.dll
- 2010-04-01 08:52 . 2009-12-13 09:30	465408              c:\windows\SysWOW64\psisdecd.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:05 . 2009-07-14 01:16	465408              c:\windows\SysWOW64\psisdecd.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:20	165376              c:\windows\SysWOW64\provsvc.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:39 . 2009-07-14 01:16	165376              c:\windows\SysWOW64\provsvc.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 12:20	988160              c:\windows\SysWOW64\propsys.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:40 . 2009-07-14 01:16	988160              c:\windows\SysWOW64\propsys.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:20	120320              c:\windows\SysWOW64\prntvpt.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:19 . 2009-07-14 01:16	395264              c:\windows\SysWOW64\prnfldr.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:20	395264              c:\windows\SysWOW64\prnfldr.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 12:20	116736              c:\windows\SysWOW64\prncache.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 12:20	932352              c:\windows\SysWOW64\printui.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-05 01:53	295264              c:\windows\SysWOW64\PresentationHost.exe
- 2010-10-02 10:17 . 2009-11-25 11:47	295264              c:\windows\SysWOW64\PresentationHost.exe
- 2009-07-13 23:41 . 2009-07-14 01:16	441856              c:\windows\SysWOW64\powercpl.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:20	441856              c:\windows\SysWOW64\powercpl.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:20	183296              c:\windows\SysWOW64\PortableDeviceSyncProvider.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:07 . 2009-07-14 01:16	183296              c:\windows\SysWOW64\PortableDeviceSyncProvider.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:20	427520              c:\windows\SysWOW64\PortableDeviceStatus.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:07 . 2009-07-14 01:16	427520              c:\windows\SysWOW64\PortableDeviceStatus.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 12:20	547840              c:\windows\SysWOW64\PortableDeviceApi.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:22 . 2009-07-14 01:14	209920              c:\windows\SysWOW64\PkgMgr.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:50 . 2010-11-20 12:17	209920              c:\windows\SysWOW64\PkgMgr.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:20	295424              c:\windows\SysWOW64\photowiz.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:10 . 2009-07-14 01:16	295424              c:\windows\SysWOW64\photowiz.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:11 . 2009-07-14 01:14	413696              c:\windows\SysWOW64\PhotoScreensaver.scr
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:16	413696              c:\windows\SysWOW64\PhotoScreensaver.scr
- 2009-07-13 23:20 . 2009-07-14 01:14	157184              c:\windows\SysWOW64\perfmon.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:17	157184              c:\windows\SysWOW64\perfmon.exe
- 2009-07-13 23:40 . 2009-07-14 01:16	600576              c:\windows\SysWOW64\PerfCenterCPL.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:20	600576              c:\windows\SysWOW64\PerfCenterCPL.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:19 . 2009-07-14 01:16	236544              c:\windows\SysWOW64\pdh.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:20	236544              c:\windows\SysWOW64\pdh.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:20	859648              c:\windows\SysWOW64\OobeFldr.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:39 . 2009-07-14 01:16	859648              c:\windows\SysWOW64\OobeFldr.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:21	268288              c:\windows\SysWOW64\oobe\cmisetup.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:16 . 2009-07-14 01:16	268288              c:\windows\SysWOW64\oobe\cmisetup.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:16	218112              c:\windows\SysWOW64\OnLineIDCpl.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:20	218112              c:\windows\SysWOW64\OnLineIDCpl.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 12:20	199168              c:\windows\SysWOW64\onex.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:51 . 2009-07-14 01:16	199168              c:\windows\SysWOW64\onex.dll
+ 2011-06-16 18:00 . 2011-02-25 05:34	571904              c:\windows\SysWOW64\oleaut32.dll
- 2011-06-16 18:00 . 2010-12-18 05:31	571904              c:\windows\SysWOW64\oleaut32.dll
- 2011-08-09 21:11 . 2011-06-15 09:04	163840              c:\windows\SysWOW64\odbctrac.dll
+ 2011-08-09 21:11 . 2011-06-15 08:55	163840              c:\windows\SysWOW64\odbctrac.dll
+ 2011-08-09 21:11 . 2011-06-15 08:55	319488              c:\windows\SysWOW64\odbcjt32.dll
- 2011-08-09 21:11 . 2011-06-15 09:04	319488              c:\windows\SysWOW64\odbcjt32.dll
- 2011-08-09 21:11 . 2011-06-15 09:04	122880              c:\windows\SysWOW64\odbccp32.dll
+ 2011-08-09 21:11 . 2011-06-15 08:55	122880              c:\windows\SysWOW64\odbccp32.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 12:20	573440              c:\windows\SysWOW64\odbc32.dll
- 2011-01-12 17:28 . 2010-10-16 04:34	573440              c:\windows\SysWOW64\odbc32.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:17	197632              c:\windows\SysWOW64\ocsetup.exe
- 2009-07-13 23:22 . 2009-07-14 01:14	197632              c:\windows\SysWOW64\ocsetup.exe
- 2009-07-13 23:22 . 2009-07-14 01:16	174592              c:\windows\SysWOW64\ocsetapi.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:20	174592              c:\windows\SysWOW64\ocsetapi.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:47 . 2011-09-16 14:47	123392              c:\windows\SysWOW64\occache.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 12:20	442880              c:\windows\SysWOW64\ntshrui.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:41 . 2009-07-14 01:16	442880              c:\windows\SysWOW64\ntshrui.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:18 . 2009-07-14 01:16	297472              c:\windows\SysWOW64\ntprint.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:20	297472              c:\windows\SysWOW64\ntprint.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:53 . 2009-07-14 01:16	656384              c:\windows\SysWOW64\nshwfp.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:20	656384              c:\windows\SysWOW64\nshwfp.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:20	346112              c:\windows\SysWOW64\nshipsec.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:52 . 2009-07-14 01:16	346112              c:\windows\SysWOW64\nshipsec.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:39 . 2009-07-14 01:16	175616              c:\windows\SysWOW64\netplwiz.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:20	175616              c:\windows\SysWOW64\netplwiz.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 12:20	563712              c:\windows\SysWOW64\netlogon.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:38 . 2009-07-14 01:16	563712              c:\windows\SysWOW64\netlogon.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:16	161792              c:\windows\SysWOW64\netjoin.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:20	161792              c:\windows\SysWOW64\netjoin.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:20	166400              c:\windows\SysWOW64\netiohlp.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:20	117248              c:\windows\SysWOW64\netid.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 12:20	225792              c:\windows\SysWOW64\netdiagfx.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:52 . 2009-07-14 01:16	225792              c:\windows\SysWOW64\netdiagfx.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 12:20	406528              c:\windows\SysWOW64\netcfgx.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 12:17	142336              c:\windows\SysWOW64\net1.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 12:20	152064              c:\windows\SysWOW64\ncsi.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:52 . 2009-07-14 01:16	152064              c:\windows\SysWOW64\ncsi.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 12:20	801280              c:\windows\SysWOW64\NaturalLanguage6.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:14 . 2009-07-14 01:16	801280              c:\windows\SysWOW64\NaturalLanguage6.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:36	107008              c:\windows\SysWOW64\NAPHLPR.DLL
- 2009-07-13 23:53 . 2009-07-14 01:22	107008              c:\windows\SysWOW64\NAPHLPR.DLL
- 2009-07-13 23:41 . 2009-07-14 01:14	221184              c:\windows\SysWOW64\Mystify.scr
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:16	221184              c:\windows\SysWOW64\Mystify.scr
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:20	136192              c:\windows\SysWOW64\mydocs.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:39 . 2009-07-14 01:16	136192              c:\windows\SysWOW64\mydocs.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:44 . 2009-07-14 01:15	320512              c:\windows\SysWOW64\mtxclu.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:19	320512              c:\windows\SysWOW64\mtxclu.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:12 . 2009-07-14 01:15	232448              c:\windows\SysWOW64\mswsock.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 12:19	232448              c:\windows\SysWOW64\mswsock.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:03 . 2009-07-14 01:15	120320              c:\windows\SysWOW64\msvfw32.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:19	120320              c:\windows\SysWOW64\msvfw32.dll
- 2010-04-01 08:47 . 2009-09-10 05:52	257024              c:\windows\SysWOW64\msv1_0.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 12:19	257024              c:\windows\SysWOW64\msv1_0.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:26 . 2009-07-14 01:15	167936              c:\windows\SysWOW64\msutb.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:19	167936              c:\windows\SysWOW64\msutb.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:30 . 2009-07-14 01:15	209920              c:\windows\SysWOW64\mstask.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:19	209920              c:\windows\SysWOW64\mstask.dll
+ 2011-06-30 19:50 . 2011-05-04 04:32	666624              c:\windows\SysWOW64\mssvp.dll
- 2011-06-30 19:50 . 2011-05-04 04:52	666624              c:\windows\SysWOW64\mssvp.dll
+ 2011-06-30 19:50 . 2011-05-04 04:32	197120              c:\windows\SysWOW64\mssphtb.dll
- 2011-06-30 19:50 . 2011-05-04 04:52	197120              c:\windows\SysWOW64\mssphtb.dll
- 2011-06-30 19:50 . 2011-05-04 04:52	337408              c:\windows\SysWOW64\mssph.dll
+ 2011-06-30 19:50 . 2011-05-04 04:32	337408              c:\windows\SysWOW64\mssph.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:19	504320              c:\windows\SysWOW64\msscp.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:05 . 2009-07-14 01:15	504320              c:\windows\SysWOW64\msscp.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:47 . 2011-09-16 14:47	162304              c:\windows\SysWOW64\msrating.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:19	176128              c:\windows\SysWOW64\msorcl32.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:12 . 2009-07-14 01:15	176128              c:\windows\SysWOW64\msorcl32.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:19	265216              c:\windows\SysWOW64\msnetobj.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:05 . 2009-07-14 01:15	265216              c:\windows\SysWOW64\msnetobj.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 12:19	830464              c:\windows\SysWOW64\MSMPEG2ENC.DLL
- 2009-07-14 00:08 . 2009-07-14 01:15	830464              c:\windows\SysWOW64\MSMPEG2ENC.DLL
+ 2011-09-16 14:47 . 2011-09-16 14:47	161792              c:\windows\SysWOW64\msls31.dll
- 2010-04-01 08:55 . 2009-11-13 09:34	303104              c:\windows\SysWOW64\msinfo32.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:17	303104              c:\windows\SysWOW64\msinfo32.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:19	337408              c:\windows\SysWOW64\msihnd.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:31 . 2009-07-14 01:15	337408              c:\windows\SysWOW64\msihnd.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:19	301568              c:\windows\SysWOW64\msieftp.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:40 . 2009-07-14 01:15	301568              c:\windows\SysWOW64\msieftp.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:19	592384              c:\windows\SysWOW64\msftedit.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:27 . 2009-07-14 01:15	592384              c:\windows\SysWOW64\msftedit.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:47 . 2011-09-16 14:47	580608              c:\windows\SysWOW64\msfeeds.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 12:19	341504              c:\windows\SysWOW64\msdrm.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-05 01:58	155472              c:\windows\SysWOW64\mscorier.dll
- 2010-10-02 10:17 . 2009-11-25 11:47	297808              c:\windows\SysWOW64\mscoree.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-05 01:58	297808              c:\windows\SysWOW64\mscoree.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:19	481792              c:\windows\SysWOW64\mscms.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:08 . 2009-07-14 01:15	226304              c:\windows\SysWOW64\MSAC3ENC.DLL
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:19	226304              c:\windows\SysWOW64\MSAC3ENC.DLL
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:19	268800              c:\windows\SysWOW64\mprddm.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:54 . 2009-07-14 01:15	158720              c:\windows\SysWOW64\mprapi.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:19	158720              c:\windows\SysWOW64\mprapi.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:17	101376              c:\windows\SysWOW64\mobsync.exe
- 2009-07-13 23:39 . 2009-07-14 01:14	101376              c:\windows\SysWOW64\mobsync.exe
- 2009-07-14 00:03 . 2009-07-14 01:15	213504              c:\windows\SysWOW64\MMDevAPI.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 12:19	213504              c:\windows\SysWOW64\MMDevAPI.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:21	109568              c:\windows\SysWOW64\migwiz\replacementmanifests\Microsoft-Windows-OfflineFiles-Core\CscMig.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:14 . 2009-07-14 01:16	109568              c:\windows\SysWOW64\migwiz\replacementmanifests\Microsoft-Windows-OfflineFiles-Core\CscMig.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:21	283136              c:\windows\SysWOW64\migwiz\replacementmanifests\microsoft-windows-iis-rm\iismig.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:19	892928              c:\windows\SysWOW64\migwiz\migstore.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:22	156432              c:\windows\SysWOW64\migwiz\MigSetup.exe
- 2009-07-13 23:15 . 2009-07-14 01:16	112128              c:\windows\SysWOW64\migwiz\dlmanifests\Microsoft-Windows-Sxs\SxsMigPlugin.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:21	112128              c:\windows\SysWOW64\migwiz\dlmanifests\Microsoft-Windows-Sxs\SxsMigPlugin.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 12:21	172544              c:\windows\SysWOW64\migwiz\dlmanifests\Microsoft-Windows-RasServer-MigPlugin\RasMigPlugin.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:21	553472              c:\windows\SysWOW64\migwiz\dlmanifests\Microsoft-Windows-MediaPlayer\MediaPlayer-DLMigPlugin.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:09 . 2009-07-14 01:16	553472              c:\windows\SysWOW64\migwiz\dlmanifests\Microsoft-Windows-MediaPlayer\MediaPlayer-DLMigPlugin.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:21	402944              c:\windows\SysWOW64\migwiz\dlmanifests\Microsoft-Windows-MediaPlayer-DRM-DL\drmmgrtn.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:06 . 2009-07-14 01:16	402944              c:\windows\SysWOW64\migwiz\dlmanifests\Microsoft-Windows-MediaPlayer-DRM-DL\drmmgrtn.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:21	283136              c:\windows\SysWOW64\migwiz\dlmanifests\Microsoft-Windows-IIS-DL\iismig.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 12:21	172544              c:\windows\SysWOW64\migration\WSMT\rras\replacementmanifests\Microsoft-Windows-RasServer-MigPlugin\RasMigPlugin-Mig.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 12:21	172544              c:\windows\SysWOW64\migration\WSMT\rras\dlmanifests\Microsoft-Windows-RasServer-MigPlugin\RasMigPlugin-DL-Mig.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:15 . 2009-07-14 01:16	112128              c:\windows\SysWOW64\migration\SxsMigPlugin.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:21	112128              c:\windows\SysWOW64\migration\SxsMigPlugin.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:09 . 2009-07-14 01:16	553472              c:\windows\SysWOW64\migration\MediaPlayer-DLMigPlugin.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:21	553472              c:\windows\SysWOW64\migration\MediaPlayer-DLMigPlugin.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:19	101888              c:\windows\SysWOW64\migisol.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:16 . 2009-07-14 01:15	101888              c:\windows\SysWOW64\migisol.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 12:19	196608              c:\windows\SysWOW64\mfreadwrite.dll
- 2010-10-01 14:36 . 2010-05-23 10:11	196608              c:\windows\SysWOW64\mfreadwrite.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:03 . 2009-07-14 01:15	176128              c:\windows\SysWOW64\MFPlay.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:19	176128              c:\windows\SysWOW64\MFPlay.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 12:19	296448              c:\windows\SysWOW64\mfds.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-20 12:19	954288              c:\windows\SysWOW64\mfc40u.dll
- 2010-10-13 15:45 . 2010-08-31 04:32	954288              c:\windows\SysWOW64\mfc40u.dll
- 2010-10-13 15:45 . 2010-08-31 04:32	954752              c:\windows\SysWOW64\mfc40.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-20 12:19	954752              c:\windows\SysWOW64\mfc40.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:19	266752              c:\windows\SysWOW64\MediaMetadataHandler.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:09 . 2009-07-14 01:15	266752              c:\windows\SysWOW64\MediaMetadataHandler.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-05 02:11	312168              c:\windows\SysWOW64\MCEWMDRMNDBootstrap.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 12:17	220672              c:\windows\SysWOW64\mcbuilder.exe
- 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:15	127488              c:\windows\SysWOW64\logoncli.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:19	127488              c:\windows\SysWOW64\logoncli.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:19	429056              c:\windows\SysWOW64\localsec.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:29 . 2009-07-14 01:15	429056              c:\windows\SysWOW64\localsec.dll
+ 2011-02-13 15:52 . 2010-12-17 07:07	542208              c:\windows\SysWOW64\kerberos.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:47 . 2011-09-16 14:47	716800              c:\windows\SysWOW64\jscript.dll
- 2011-04-14 19:41 . 2011-02-18 05:35	716800              c:\windows\SysWOW64\jscript.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:19	219648              c:\windows\SysWOW64\iTVData.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:08 . 2009-07-14 01:15	219648              c:\windows\SysWOW64\iTVData.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:19	158720              c:\windows\SysWOW64\itircl.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:46 . 2009-07-14 01:14	144896              c:\windows\SysWOW64\iscsicli.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:17	144896              c:\windows\SysWOW64\iscsicli.exe
- 2009-07-13 23:53 . 2009-07-14 01:15	400896              c:\windows\SysWOW64\ipsmsnap.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:19	400896              c:\windows\SysWOW64\ipsmsnap.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:19	271360              c:\windows\SysWOW64\iprtrmgr.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:54 . 2009-07-14 01:15	271360              c:\windows\SysWOW64\iprtrmgr.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:12 . 2009-07-14 01:15	103936              c:\windows\SysWOW64\IPHLPAPI.DLL
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:19	103936              c:\windows\SysWOW64\IPHLPAPI.DLL
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:19	202240              c:\windows\SysWOW64\input.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:26 . 2009-07-14 01:15	202240              c:\windows\SysWOW64\input.dll
+ 2011-06-16 18:00 . 2011-05-03 04:30	741376              c:\windows\SysWOW64\inetcomm.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:25 . 2009-07-14 01:11	119808              c:\windows\SysWOW64\imm32.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:08	119808              c:\windows\SysWOW64\imm32.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:19	374272              c:\windows\SysWOW64\IME\shared\IMETIP.DLL
- 2009-07-13 23:26 . 2009-07-14 01:15	374272              c:\windows\SysWOW64\IME\shared\IMETIP.DLL
- 2009-07-13 23:26 . 2009-07-14 01:14	269824              c:\windows\SysWOW64\IME\shared\IMEPADSV.EXE
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:17	269824              c:\windows\SysWOW64\IME\shared\IMEPADSV.EXE
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:17	286208              c:\windows\SysWOW64\IME\shared\IMCCPHR.exe
- 2009-07-13 23:26 . 2009-07-14 01:14	286208              c:\windows\SysWOW64\IME\shared\IMCCPHR.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:17	362496              c:\windows\SysWOW64\IME\IMETC10\IMTCPROP.exe
- 2009-07-13 23:26 . 2009-07-14 01:14	362496              c:\windows\SysWOW64\IME\IMETC10\IMTCPROP.exe
- 2009-07-13 23:26 . 2009-07-14 01:15	545792              c:\windows\SysWOW64\IME\IMETC10\IMTCCORE.DLL
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 12:19	545792              c:\windows\SysWOW64\IME\IMETC10\IMTCCORE.DLL
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:19	172032              c:\windows\SysWOW64\IME\IMETC10\IMTCCFG.DLL
- 2009-07-13 23:27 . 2009-07-14 01:15	655872              c:\windows\SysWOW64\IME\IMESC5\ImSCCore.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 12:19	655872              c:\windows\SysWOW64\IME\IMESC5\ImSCCore.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:19	126976              c:\windows\SysWOW64\IME\IMESC5\ImSCCfg.DLL
- 2009-07-13 23:26 . 2009-07-14 01:15	126976              c:\windows\SysWOW64\IME\IMESC5\ImSCCfg.DLL
- 2009-07-13 23:26 . 2009-07-14 01:14	105984              c:\windows\SysWOW64\IME\IMEJP10\imjpuexc.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:17	105984              c:\windows\SysWOW64\IME\IMEJP10\imjpuexc.exe
- 2009-07-13 23:26 . 2009-07-14 01:14	346112              c:\windows\SysWOW64\IME\IMEJP10\IMJPDCT.EXE
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:17	346112              c:\windows\SysWOW64\IME\IMEJP10\IMJPDCT.EXE
- 2009-07-13 23:26 . 2009-07-14 01:15	361472              c:\windows\SysWOW64\IME\IMEJP10\IMJPAPI.DLL
+ 2011-09-16 13:29 . 2011-07-27 04:27	361472              c:\windows\SysWOW64\IME\IMEJP10\IMJPAPI.DLL
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 12:19	732160              c:\windows\SysWOW64\imapi2fs.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:46 . 2009-07-14 01:15	732160              c:\windows\SysWOW64\imapi2fs.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 12:19	392192              c:\windows\SysWOW64\imapi2.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:19	155136              c:\windows\SysWOW64\imagehlp.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:19	148992              c:\windows\SysWOW64\ifsutil.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:15 . 2009-07-14 01:15	148992              c:\windows\SysWOW64\ifsutil.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:47 . 2011-09-16 14:47	150528              c:\windows\SysWOW64\iexpress.exe
+ 2011-09-16 14:47 . 2011-09-16 14:47	142848              c:\windows\SysWOW64\ieUnatt.exe
- 2011-08-09 21:09 . 2011-06-21 05:34	176640              c:\windows\SysWOW64\ieui.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:47 . 2011-09-16 14:47	176640              c:\windows\SysWOW64\ieui.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:47 . 2011-09-16 14:47	118784              c:\windows\SysWOW64\iepeers.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:47 . 2011-09-16 14:47	353584              c:\windows\SysWOW64\iedkcs32.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:47 . 2011-09-16 14:47	434176              c:\windows\SysWOW64\ieapfltr.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:47 . 2011-09-16 14:47	163840              c:\windows\SysWOW64\ieakui.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:42 . 2009-07-14 01:05	163840              c:\windows\SysWOW64\ieakui.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:47 . 2011-09-16 14:47	227840              c:\windows\SysWOW64\ieaksie.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:47 . 2011-09-16 14:47	130560              c:\windows\SysWOW64\ieakeng.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:47 . 2011-09-16 14:47	110592              c:\windows\SysWOW64\IEAdvpack.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:19	122880              c:\windows\SysWOW64\iasrecst.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:53 . 2009-07-14 01:15	172032              c:\windows\SysWOW64\iasrad.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:19	172032              c:\windows\SysWOW64\iasrad.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:19	312832              c:\windows\SysWOW64\hgcpl.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 12:08	311296              c:\windows\SysWOW64\gdi32.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:54 . 2009-07-14 01:15	216576              c:\windows\SysWOW64\FWPUCLNT.DLL
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:19	216576              c:\windows\SysWOW64\FWPUCLNT.DLL
- 2009-07-13 23:31 . 2009-07-14 01:15	206336              c:\windows\SysWOW64\framedynos.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 12:19	206336              c:\windows\SysWOW64\framedynos.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:19	202752              c:\windows\SysWOW64\framedyn.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:41 . 2009-07-14 01:15	828928              c:\windows\SysWOW64\fontext.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:19	828928              c:\windows\SysWOW64\fontext.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:53 . 2009-07-14 01:15	856576              c:\windows\SysWOW64\FirewallControlPanel.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:19	856576              c:\windows\SysWOW64\FirewallControlPanel.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 12:19	124416              c:\windows\SysWOW64\fde.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:27 . 2009-07-14 01:15	320512              c:\windows\SysWOW64\Faultrep.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:19	320512              c:\windows\SysWOW64\Faultrep.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 12:19	488448              c:\windows\SysWOW64\evr.dll
- 2010-04-01 08:54 . 2009-11-13 09:35	488448              c:\windows\SysWOW64\evr.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:41 . 2009-07-14 01:14	288256              c:\windows\SysWOW64\eudcedit.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:17	288256              c:\windows\SysWOW64\eudcedit.exe
+ 2011-03-12 21:58 . 2010-12-23 05:54	534528              c:\windows\SysWOW64\EncDec.dll
- 2011-03-12 21:58 . 2010-12-23 05:28	534528              c:\windows\SysWOW64\EncDec.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:45 . 2009-07-14 01:15	128512              c:\windows\SysWOW64\EhStorAPI.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:18	128512              c:\windows\SysWOW64\EhStorAPI.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:18	205312              c:\windows\SysWOW64\efscore.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:18	222208              c:\windows\SysWOW64\eapphost.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:56 . 2009-07-14 01:15	222208              c:\windows\SysWOW64\eapphost.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:18	242176              c:\windows\SysWOW64\eapp3hst.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:56 . 2009-07-14 01:15	242176              c:\windows\SysWOW64\eapp3hst.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:47 . 2011-09-16 14:47	223232              c:\windows\SysWOW64\dxtrans.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:47 . 2011-09-16 14:47	353792              c:\windows\SysWOW64\dxtmsft.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:07 . 2009-07-14 01:15	630784              c:\windows\SysWOW64\DXPTaskRingtone.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 12:18	630784              c:\windows\SysWOW64\DXPTaskRingtone.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 12:18	508416              c:\windows\SysWOW64\dxgi.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:29 . 2009-07-14 01:15	210432              c:\windows\SysWOW64\dxdiagn.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:18	210432              c:\windows\SysWOW64\dxdiagn.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:39 . 2009-07-14 01:15	685056              c:\windows\SysWOW64\dsuiext.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:18	685056              c:\windows\SysWOW64\dsuiext.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:18	196608              c:\windows\SysWOW64\dskquoui.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:41 . 2009-07-14 01:15	196608              c:\windows\SysWOW64\dskquoui.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 12:18	252928              c:\windows\SysWOW64\DShowRdpFilter.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:50 . 2010-11-20 12:18	323072              c:\windows\SysWOW64\drvstore.dll
+ 2011-06-30 19:51 . 2011-05-24 10:37	252928              c:\windows\SysWOW64\drvinst.exe
- 2011-06-30 19:51 . 2011-05-24 10:32	252928              c:\windows\SysWOW64\drvinst.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:18	402944              c:\windows\SysWOW64\drmmgrtn.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:06 . 2009-07-14 01:15	402944              c:\windows\SysWOW64\drmmgrtn.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:50 . 2010-11-20 12:18	257024              c:\windows\SysWOW64\dpx.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:52 . 2009-07-14 01:15	333824              c:\windows\SysWOW64\dot3ui.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:18	333824              c:\windows\SysWOW64\dot3ui.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:18	115200              c:\windows\SysWOW64\dot3msm.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:52 . 2009-07-14 01:15	115200              c:\windows\SysWOW64\dot3msm.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:18	109056              c:\windows\SysWOW64\dnscmmc.dll
+ 2011-04-14 19:40 . 2011-03-03 05:38	270336              c:\windows\SysWOW64\dnsapi.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:21	345600              c:\windows\SysWOW64\Dism\WimProvider.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:18 . 2009-07-14 01:16	345600              c:\windows\SysWOW64\Dism\WimProvider.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:18 . 2009-07-14 01:16	242688              c:\windows\SysWOW64\Dism\UnattendProvider.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:21	242688              c:\windows\SysWOW64\Dism\UnattendProvider.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 12:21	347648              c:\windows\SysWOW64\Dism\TransmogProvider.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:18 . 2009-07-14 01:16	220160              c:\windows\SysWOW64\Dism\SmiProvider.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:21	220160              c:\windows\SysWOW64\Dism\SmiProvider.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:20	102912              c:\windows\SysWOW64\Dism\OSProvider.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:19	159744              c:\windows\SysWOW64\Dism\MsiProvider.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:18 . 2009-07-14 01:15	159744              c:\windows\SysWOW64\Dism\MsiProvider.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:18 . 2009-07-14 01:15	250880              c:\windows\SysWOW64\Dism\IntlProvider.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:19	250880              c:\windows\SysWOW64\Dism\IntlProvider.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:18	318464              c:\windows\SysWOW64\Dism\DmiProvider.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:18 . 2009-07-14 01:15	318464              c:\windows\SysWOW64\Dism\DmiProvider.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:18	141312              c:\windows\SysWOW64\Dism\DismProv.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:18 . 2009-07-14 01:15	141312              c:\windows\SysWOW64\Dism\DismProv.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 12:18	230912              c:\windows\SysWOW64\Dism\DismCore.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:18	141312              c:\windows\SysWOW64\Dism\CompatProvider.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:18 . 2009-07-14 01:15	141312              c:\windows\SysWOW64\Dism\CompatProvider.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 12:18	541184              c:\windows\SysWOW64\Dism\CbsProvider.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:17	276480              c:\windows\SysWOW64\diskraid.exe
- 2009-07-13 23:24 . 2009-07-14 01:14	276480              c:\windows\SysWOW64\diskraid.exe
- 2009-07-13 23:24 . 2009-07-14 01:14	133632              c:\windows\SysWOW64\diskpart.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:17	133632              c:\windows\SysWOW64\diskpart.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 12:18	254464              c:\windows\SysWOW64\dhcpcore.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:17	586752              c:\windows\SysWOW64\dfrgui.exe
- 2009-07-13 23:23 . 2009-07-14 01:14	586752              c:\windows\SysWOW64\dfrgui.exe
- 2009-07-13 23:42 . 2009-07-14 01:15	211456              c:\windows\SysWOW64\DevicePairingFolder.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:18	211456              c:\windows\SysWOW64\DevicePairingFolder.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:18	484864              c:\windows\SysWOW64\DeviceCenter.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:42 . 2009-07-14 01:15	484864              c:\windows\SysWOW64\DeviceCenter.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:18	220672              c:\windows\SysWOW64\defaultlocationcpl.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:45 . 2009-07-14 01:15	220672              c:\windows\SysWOW64\defaultlocationcpl.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 12:18	854016              c:\windows\SysWOW64\dbghelp.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:27 . 2009-07-14 01:15	522752              c:\windows\SysWOW64\d3d11.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 12:18	522752              c:\windows\SysWOW64\d3d11.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:18	489984              c:\windows\SysWOW64\d3d10level9.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:28 . 2009-07-14 01:15	489984              c:\windows\SysWOW64\d3d10level9.dll
+ 2011-06-16 18:00 . 2010-11-20 12:18	219136              c:\windows\SysWOW64\d3d10_1core.dll
- 2011-06-16 18:00 . 2011-01-17 05:38	161792              c:\windows\SysWOW64\d3d10_1.dll
+ 2011-06-16 18:00 . 2011-01-17 05:47	161792              c:\windows\SysWOW64\d3d10_1.dll
+ 2011-03-22 06:57 . 2011-02-19 06:30	739840              c:\windows\SysWOW64\d2d1.dll
- 2011-03-22 06:57 . 2011-02-19 05:32	739840              c:\windows\SysWOW64\d2d1.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 12:18	136192              c:\windows\SysWOW64\cryptsvc.dll


----------



## boulder38

+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 12:18	168960              c:\windows\SysWOW64\credui.dll
- 2011-03-12 21:58 . 2010-12-23 05:28	642048              c:\windows\SysWOW64\CPFilters.dll
+ 2011-03-12 21:58 . 2010-12-23 05:54	642048              c:\windows\SysWOW64\CPFilters.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 12:18	485888              c:\windows\SysWOW64\comdlg32.dll
- 2010-10-13 15:46 . 2010-08-21 05:33	530432              c:\windows\SysWOW64\comctl32.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 12:18	530432              c:\windows\SysWOW64\comctl32.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 12:17	302592              c:\windows\SysWOW64\cmd.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:18	230912              c:\windows\SysWOW64\clusapi.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:22 . 2009-07-14 01:15	230912              c:\windows\SysWOW64\clusapi.dll
+ 2011-06-30 19:51 . 2011-05-24 10:39	145920              c:\windows\SysWOW64\cfgmgr32.dll
- 2011-06-30 19:51 . 2011-05-24 10:34	145920              c:\windows\SysWOW64\cfgmgr32.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 12:18	342016              c:\windows\SysWOW64\certcli.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:12 . 2009-07-14 01:15	805376              c:\windows\SysWOW64\cdosys.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:18	805376              c:\windows\SysWOW64\cdosys.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:41 . 2009-07-14 01:14	776192              c:\windows\SysWOW64\calc.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 12:16	776192              c:\windows\SysWOW64\calc.exe
- 2010-08-03 08:29 . 2010-01-09 06:52	132608              c:\windows\SysWOW64\cabview.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:18	132608              c:\windows\SysWOW64\cabview.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:16	878592              c:\windows\SysWOW64\Bubbles.scr
- 2009-07-13 23:41 . 2009-07-14 01:14	878592              c:\windows\SysWOW64\Bubbles.scr
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:18	743424              c:\windows\SysWOW64\blackbox.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:05 . 2009-07-14 01:15	743424              c:\windows\SysWOW64\blackbox.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:30 . 2009-07-14 01:14	186368              c:\windows\SysWOW64\bitsadmin.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:16	186368              c:\windows\SysWOW64\bitsadmin.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:18	740864              c:\windows\SysWOW64\batmeter.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 12:23	144768              c:\windows\SysWOW64\basecsp.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:18	314368              c:\windows\SysWOW64\azroleui.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:29 . 2009-07-14 01:14	314368              c:\windows\SysWOW64\azroleui.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 12:18	762880              c:\windows\SysWOW64\azroles.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:45 . 2009-07-14 01:14	665600              c:\windows\SysWOW64\AuxiliaryDisplayCpl.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:18	665600              c:\windows\SysWOW64\AuxiliaryDisplayCpl.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:18	146944              c:\windows\SysWOW64\autoplay.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:40 . 2009-07-14 01:14	146944              c:\windows\SysWOW64\autoplay.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 12:16	658944              c:\windows\SysWOW64\autofmt.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:16	679424              c:\windows\SysWOW64\autoconv.exe
- 2009-07-13 23:15 . 2009-07-14 01:14	668160              c:\windows\SysWOW64\autochk.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:16	668160              c:\windows\SysWOW64\autochk.exe
- 2009-07-14 00:03 . 2009-07-14 01:14	195584              c:\windows\SysWOW64\AudioSes.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:18	195584              c:\windows\SysWOW64\AudioSes.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:18	243712              c:\windows\SysWOW64\audiodev.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:07 . 2009-07-14 01:14	243712              c:\windows\SysWOW64\audiodev.dll
+ 2011-04-14 19:41 . 2011-02-19 04:34	294912              c:\windows\SysWOW64\atmfd.dll
- 2011-04-14 19:41 . 2011-02-19 03:37	294912              c:\windows\SysWOW64\atmfd.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 12:18	295936              c:\windows\SysWOW64\apphelp.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 12:18	640512              c:\windows\SysWOW64\advapi32.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:50 . 2010-11-20 12:18	120320              c:\windows\SysWOW64\AdvancedInstallers\cmiadapter.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:38 . 2009-07-14 01:14	186880              c:\windows\SysWOW64\adsldp.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:18	186880              c:\windows\SysWOW64\adsldp.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:47 . 2011-09-16 14:47	101888              c:\windows\SysWOW64\admparse.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:18	309760              c:\windows\SysWOW64\actxprxy.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:38 . 2009-07-14 01:14	202752              c:\windows\SysWOW64\activeds.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:18	202752              c:\windows\SysWOW64\activeds.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:41 . 2009-07-14 01:14	537600              c:\windows\SysWOW64\ActionCenterCPL.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:18	537600              c:\windows\SysWOW64\ActionCenterCPL.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:40 . 2009-07-14 01:14	744448              c:\windows\SysWOW64\ActionCenter.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:18	744448              c:\windows\SysWOW64\ActionCenter.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 12:18	131584              c:\windows\SysWOW64\aaclient.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:56 . 2009-07-14 01:41	366080              c:\windows\system32\zipfldr.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:27	366080              c:\windows\system32\zipfldr.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:27	229888              c:\windows\system32\XpsRasterService.dll
- 2011-01-12 17:28 . 2010-11-02 05:18	229888              c:\windows\system32\XpsRasterService.dll
- 2011-04-14 19:41 . 2011-02-24 06:30	476160              c:\windows\system32\XpsGdiConverter.dll
+ 2011-04-14 19:41 . 2011-02-24 06:15	476160              c:\windows\system32\XpsGdiConverter.dll
- 2011-08-09 21:11 . 2011-06-16 05:31	199680              c:\windows\system32\xmllite.dll
+ 2011-08-09 21:11 . 2011-06-16 05:49	199680              c:\windows\system32\xmllite.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:27	222720              c:\windows\system32\wwanconn.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:12 . 2009-07-14 01:41	222720              c:\windows\system32\wwanconn.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:27	594432              c:\windows\system32\wvc.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:31 . 2009-07-14 01:41	594432              c:\windows\system32\wvc.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:27	178688              c:\windows\system32\wuwebv.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:35 . 2009-07-14 01:41	178688              c:\windows\system32\wuwebv.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:35 . 2009-07-14 01:39	307200              c:\windows\system32\wusa.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:25	307200              c:\windows\system32\wusa.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 13:27	681472              c:\windows\system32\WUDFx.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:05 . 2009-07-14 01:41	681472              c:\windows\system32\WUDFx.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:05 . 2009-07-14 01:41	182784              c:\windows\system32\WUDFPlatform.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:27	182784              c:\windows\system32\WUDFPlatform.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 13:25	226816              c:\windows\system32\WUDFHost.exe
- 2009-07-14 00:05 . 2009-07-14 01:39	226816              c:\windows\system32\WUDFHost.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:27	695808              c:\windows\system32\wuapi.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:35 . 2009-07-14 01:41	695808              c:\windows\system32\wuapi.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:25	293888              c:\windows\system32\wsqmcons.exe
- 2009-07-13 23:40 . 2009-07-14 01:39	293888              c:\windows\system32\wsqmcons.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-20 13:27	577536              c:\windows\system32\WSDApi.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:27	297984              c:\windows\system32\ws2_32.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:27	215040              c:\windows\system32\wpdwcn.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:22 . 2009-07-14 01:41	215040              c:\windows\system32\wpdwcn.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:21 . 2009-07-14 01:41	431104              c:\windows\system32\WPDSp.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:27	431104              c:\windows\system32\WPDSp.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:27	115200              c:\windows\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:22 . 2009-07-14 01:41	115200              c:\windows\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:27	117248              c:\windows\system32\wpdbusenum.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:27	611840              c:\windows\system32\wpd_ci.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:27	812032              c:\windows\system32\wpccpl.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:23 . 2009-07-14 01:41	666112              c:\windows\system32\WMVSDECD.DLL
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:27	666112              c:\windows\system32\WMVSDECD.DLL
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:27	978944              c:\windows\system32\WMSPDMOD.DLL
- 2009-07-14 00:23 . 2009-07-14 01:41	978944              c:\windows\system32\WMSPDMOD.DLL
- 2009-07-14 00:23 . 2009-07-14 01:41	223232              c:\windows\system32\wmpsrcwp.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:27	223232              c:\windows\system32\wmpsrcwp.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:27	132608              c:\windows\system32\wmpshell.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:27	481280              c:\windows\system32\wmpps.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:22 . 2009-07-14 01:41	392192              c:\windows\system32\WMPhoto.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 13:27	392192              c:\windows\system32\WMPhoto.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:27	605696              c:\windows\system32\wmpeffects.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:24 . 2009-07-14 01:41	358400              c:\windows\system32\wmpdxm.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:27	358400              c:\windows\system32\wmpdxm.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:48 . 2010-11-20 13:27	524288              c:\windows\system32\wmicmiplugin.dll
- 2010-12-16 17:01 . 2010-11-02 05:18	524288              c:\windows\system32\wmicmiplugin.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:21 . 2009-07-14 01:41	781312              c:\windows\system32\wmdrmsdk.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:27	781312              c:\windows\system32\wmdrmsdk.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:21 . 2009-07-14 01:41	527872              c:\windows\system32\wmdrmnet.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:27	527872              c:\windows\system32\wmdrmnet.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:21 . 2009-07-14 01:41	636416              c:\windows\system32\wmdrmdev.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:27	636416              c:\windows\system32\wmdrmdev.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:27	312832              c:\windows\system32\Wldap32.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:27	414208              c:\windows\system32\wlanui.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:07 . 2009-07-14 01:41	414208              c:\windows\system32\wlanui.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:07 . 2009-07-14 01:41	414720              c:\windows\system32\wlanmsm.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:27	414720              c:\windows\system32\wlanmsm.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:07 . 2009-07-14 01:41	475136              c:\windows\system32\wlangpui.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:27	475136              c:\windows\system32\wlangpui.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:53 . 2009-07-14 01:41	118784              c:\windows\system32\wkssvc.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:27	118784              c:\windows\system32\wkssvc.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:16 . 2009-07-14 00:16	248832              c:\windows\system32\wksprt.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 11:04	248832              c:\windows\system32\wksprt.exe
- 2009-07-14 00:02 . 2009-07-14 01:39	405504              c:\windows\system32\wisptis.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:25	405504              c:\windows\system32\wisptis.exe
- 2010-08-03 08:29 . 2009-12-29 08:03	220672              c:\windows\system32\wintrust.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:27	220672              c:\windows\system32\wintrust.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:27	235008              c:\windows\system32\winsta.dll
- 2011-08-09 21:10 . 2011-07-16 05:26	214528              c:\windows\system32\winsrv.dll
+ 2011-08-09 21:10 . 2011-06-24 05:34	214528              c:\windows\system32\winsrv.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:24	442368              c:\windows\system32\winspool.drv
- 2009-07-13 23:50 . 2009-07-14 01:41	217600              c:\windows\system32\WinSCard.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:27	217600              c:\windows\system32\WinSCard.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:27	501248              c:\windows\system32\WinSATAPI.dll
+ 2011-04-14 19:40 . 2011-02-05 17:06	518672              c:\windows\system32\winresume.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:25	390656              c:\windows\system32\winlogon.exe
+ 2011-04-14 19:40 . 2011-02-05 17:06	605552              c:\windows\system32\winload.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-20 13:27	444416              c:\windows\system32\winhttp.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:49 . 2009-07-14 01:52	174592              c:\windows\system32\WindowsPowerShell\v1.0\pspluginwkr.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:44	174592              c:\windows\system32\WindowsPowerShell\v1.0\pspluginwkr.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:44	109056              c:\windows\system32\WindowsPowerShell\v1.0\Modules\BitsTransfer\Microsoft.BackgroundIntelligentTransfer.Management.Interop.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:46 . 2009-07-14 01:50	109056              c:\windows\system32\WindowsPowerShell\v1.0\Modules\BitsTransfer\Microsoft.BackgroundIntelligentTransfer.Management.Interop.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:56 . 2009-07-14 01:39	294912              c:\windows\system32\WindowsAnytimeUpgradeResults.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:25	294912              c:\windows\system32\WindowsAnytimeUpgradeResults.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:27	751104              c:\windows\system32\win32spl.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:27	124928              c:\windows\system32\wiavideo.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:35 . 2009-07-14 01:41	124928              c:\windows\system32\wiavideo.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:27	580096              c:\windows\system32\wiaservc.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:27	462336              c:\windows\system32\wiadefui.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:36 . 2009-07-14 01:39	974336              c:\windows\system32\WFS.exe
+ 2011-04-14 19:40 . 2010-11-20 13:25	974336              c:\windows\system32\WFS.exe
+ 2011-09-16 14:47 . 2011-09-16 14:47	160256              c:\windows\system32\wextract.exe
- 2010-12-16 17:01 . 2010-10-16 05:19	395776              c:\windows\system32\webio.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:27	395776              c:\windows\system32\webio.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:27	258560              c:\windows\system32\WebClnt.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:47 . 2011-09-16 14:47	249344              c:\windows\system32\webcheck.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:18 . 2009-07-14 01:38	217088              c:\windows\system32\wdmaud.drv
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:24	217088              c:\windows\system32\wdmaud.drv
+ 2010-10-01 20:27 . 2011-09-22 08:03	250048              c:\windows\system32\wdi\SuspendPerformanceDiagnostics_SystemData_S3.bin
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:27	367104              c:\windows\system32\wcncsvc.dll
- 2011-03-19 20:22 . 2010-09-14 06:45	367104              c:\windows\system32\wcncsvc.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:48 . 2010-11-20 13:27	529408              c:\windows\system32\wbemcomn.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-20 13:25	372736              c:\windows\system32\wbem\WmiPrvSE.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-20 13:27	754176              c:\windows\system32\wbem\WmiPrvSD.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:27	228864              c:\windows\system32\wbem\wmiprov.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:47 . 2009-07-14 01:41	228864              c:\windows\system32\wbem\wmiprov.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:47 . 2009-07-14 01:41	191488              c:\windows\system32\wbem\WmiDcPrv.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:27	191488              c:\windows\system32\wbem\WmiDcPrv.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:27	137728              c:\windows\system32\wbem\WmiApRpl.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:47 . 2009-07-14 01:41	185856              c:\windows\system32\wbem\viewprov.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:27	185856              c:\windows\system32\wbem\viewprov.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:27	265728              c:\windows\system32\wbem\ntevt.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:27	399360              c:\windows\system32\wbem\msiprov.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:26	159232              c:\windows\system32\wbem\dsprov.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:27	255488              c:\windows\system32\wavemsp.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:41 . 2009-07-14 01:41	255488              c:\windows\system32\wavemsp.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:27	263168              c:\windows\system32\vpnike.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:27	185856              c:\windows\system32\vdsutil.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:36 . 2009-07-14 01:41	185856              c:\windows\system32\vdsutil.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:36 . 2009-07-14 01:41	190976              c:\windows\system32\vdsbas.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:27	190976              c:\windows\system32\vdsbas.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:25	533504              c:\windows\system32\vds.exe
+ 2011-09-16 14:47 . 2011-09-16 14:47	603648              c:\windows\system32\vbscript.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:11 . 2009-07-14 01:41	691200              c:\windows\system32\VAN.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:27	691200              c:\windows\system32\VAN.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:27	154624              c:\windows\system32\uxlib.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:27	800256              c:\windows\system32\usp10.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:27	109056              c:\windows\system32\userenv.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:56 . 2009-07-14 01:41	625664              c:\windows\system32\usercpl.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:27	625664              c:\windows\system32\usercpl.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:47 . 2011-09-16 14:47	237056              c:\windows\system32\url.dll
- 2011-02-13 15:52 . 2010-12-21 06:15	264192              c:\windows\system32\upnp.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:27	264192              c:\windows\system32\upnp.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:27	403968              c:\windows\system32\untfs.dll
+ 2011-06-30 19:51 . 2011-05-24 11:42	404480              c:\windows\system32\umpnpmgr.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:55 . 2009-07-14 01:41	172544              c:\windows\system32\twext.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:27	172544              c:\windows\system32\twext.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-20 13:27	750080              c:\windows\system32\TSWorkspace.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:27	299520              c:\windows\system32\tsmf.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:27	112640              c:\windows\system32\thumbcache.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-20 13:27	680960              c:\windows\system32\termsrv.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:27	421888              c:\windows\system32\termmgr.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:41 . 2009-07-14 01:41	421888              c:\windows\system32\termmgr.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:27	253440              c:\windows\system32\tcpipcfg.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:31 . 2009-07-14 01:39	257024              c:\windows\system32\taskmgr.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:25	257024              c:\windows\system32\taskmgr.exe
- 2010-12-16 17:01 . 2010-11-02 05:10	464384              c:\windows\system32\taskeng.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-20 13:25	464384              c:\windows\system32\taskeng.exe
- 2010-12-16 17:01 . 2010-11-02 05:17	473600              c:\windows\system32\taskcomp.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:27	473600              c:\windows\system32\taskcomp.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:56 . 2009-07-14 01:41	243712              c:\windows\system32\taskbarcpl.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:27	243712              c:\windows\system32\taskbarcpl.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:27	316928              c:\windows\system32\tapisrv.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:27	148992              c:\windows\system32\t2embed.dll
- 2010-10-13 15:46 . 2010-08-26 05:27	148992              c:\windows\system32\t2embed.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:27	419840              c:\windows\system32\systemcpl.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:56 . 2009-07-14 01:41	419840              c:\windows\system32\systemcpl.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:27	207360              c:\windows\system32\sysclass.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:27 . 2009-07-14 01:41	207360              c:\windows\system32\sysclass.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:55 . 2009-07-14 01:41	200192              c:\windows\system32\syncui.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:27	200192              c:\windows\system32\syncui.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:27	582656              c:\windows\system32\sxs.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:27	769536              c:\windows\system32\sud.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:56 . 2009-07-14 01:41	769536              c:\windows\system32\sud.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:27	483840              c:\windows\system32\StructuredQuery.dll
- 2010-10-13 15:46 . 2010-05-05 07:37	483840              c:\windows\system32\StructuredQuery.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:27	257024              c:\windows\system32\stobject.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:57 . 2009-07-14 01:38	333824              c:\windows\system32\ssText3d.scr
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:24	333824              c:\windows\system32\ssText3d.scr
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:27	136192              c:\windows\system32\sspicli.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:20 . 2009-07-14 01:41	136192              c:\windows\system32\sspicli.dll
- 2010-10-13 15:45 . 2010-08-27 06:14	236032              c:\windows\system32\srvsvc.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:27	236032              c:\windows\system32\srvsvc.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:27	128000              c:\windows\system32\srvcli.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:27	270848              c:\windows\system32\srrstr.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:36 . 2009-07-14 01:41	270848              c:\windows\system32\srrstr.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:36 . 2009-07-14 01:41	503296              c:\windows\system32\srcore.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:27	503296              c:\windows\system32\srcore.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:56 . 2009-07-14 01:41	340992              c:\windows\system32\srchadmin.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:27	340992              c:\windows\system32\srchadmin.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-20 13:27	244736              c:\windows\system32\sqmapi.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:29 . 2009-07-14 01:41	933888              c:\windows\system32\sqlsrv32.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:27	933888              c:\windows\system32\sqlsrv32.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:27	446976              c:\windows\system32\sqlcese30.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:22 . 2009-07-14 01:41	446976              c:\windows\system32\sqlcese30.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-20 13:27	263168              c:\windows\system32\spwizui.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:27	445952              c:\windows\system32\spwizeng.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:15 . 2011-09-16 14:14	263168              c:\windows\system32\SPReview\spwizui.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:15 . 2011-09-16 14:14	301568              c:\windows\system32\SPReview\spreview.exe
+ 2011-09-16 14:15 . 2011-09-16 14:14	238592              c:\windows\system32\SPReview\sperror.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-20 13:25	301568              c:\windows\system32\spreview.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:27	418816              c:\windows\system32\sppwinob.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:51 . 2009-07-14 01:41	418816              c:\windows\system32\sppwinob.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:27	102400              c:\windows\system32\sppnp.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:27 . 2009-07-14 01:41	102400              c:\windows\system32\sppnp.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:27	232448              c:\windows\system32\sppcomapi.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 13:27	145920              c:\windows\system32\sppc.dll
- 2009-07-14 01:04 . 2009-07-14 01:41	145920              c:\windows\system32\sppc.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:27	244224              c:\windows\system32\spp.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:25	559104              c:\windows\system32\spoolsv.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:27	221184              c:\windows\system32\spool\tools\Microsoft XPS Document Writer\mxdwdui.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:18 . 2010-11-20 13:09	762368              c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\3\UNIRES.DLL
- 2009-07-14 01:18 . 2009-07-14 01:30	762368              c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\3\unires.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:18 . 2010-11-20 13:27	884224              c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\3\unidrvui.dll
- 2009-07-14 01:18 . 2009-07-14 01:41	884224              c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\3\unidrvui.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:39 . 2010-11-20 13:27	479232              c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\3\UNIDRV.DLL
- 2009-07-14 00:39 . 2009-07-14 01:41	479232              c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\3\unidrv.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:19 . 2010-11-20 13:27	221184              c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\3\mxdwdui.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:40 . 2010-11-20 13:27	715776              c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\3\mxdwdrv.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:36 . 2009-07-14 01:40	156672              c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\3\FXSWZRD.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 00:36 . 2010-11-20 13:26	156672              c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\3\FXSWZRD.DLL
- 2009-07-14 00:36 . 2009-07-14 01:40	160256              c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\3\FXSUI.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 00:36 . 2010-11-20 13:26	160256              c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\3\FXSUI.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 00:35 . 2010-11-20 13:26	434688              c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\3\FXSTIFF.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 00:36 . 2010-11-20 13:26	380416              c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\3\FXSDRV.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 00:35 . 2010-11-20 13:26	623104              c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\3\FXSAPI.DLL
- 2009-07-14 00:35 . 2009-07-14 01:40	623104              c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\3\FXSAPI.DLL
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-20 13:25	598016              c:\windows\system32\spinstall.exe
- 2009-07-14 00:34 . 2009-07-14 01:41	418304              c:\windows\system32\Speech\SpeechUX\speechuxcpl.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:27	418304              c:\windows\system32\Speech\SpeechUX\speechuxcpl.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:19 . 2009-07-14 01:41	225280              c:\windows\system32\SndVolSSO.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:27	225280              c:\windows\system32\SndVolSSO.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:19 . 2009-07-14 01:39	273920              c:\windows\system32\SndVol.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:25	273920              c:\windows\system32\SndVol.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:47 . 2010-11-20 13:27	933376              c:\windows\system32\SmiEngine.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:35 . 2009-07-14 01:41	933376              c:\windows\system32\SmiEngine.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:27	189952              c:\windows\system32\SmartcardCredentialProvider.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:50 . 2009-07-14 01:41	189952              c:\windows\system32\SmartcardCredentialProvider.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:52 . 2009-07-14 01:39	349696              c:\windows\system32\slui.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:25	349696              c:\windows\system32\slui.exe
- 2009-07-13 23:55 . 2009-07-14 01:41	451072              c:\windows\system32\shwebsvc.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:27	451072              c:\windows\system32\shwebsvc.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:27	370688              c:\windows\system32\shsvcs.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:27	130048              c:\windows\system32\shsetup.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:27	448512              c:\windows\system32\shlwapi.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:27	196608              c:\windows\system32\shdocvw.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:23 . 2009-07-14 01:41	357888              c:\windows\system32\sharemediacpl.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:27	357888              c:\windows\system32\sharemediacpl.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:27	135168              c:\windows\system32\shacct.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:55 . 2009-07-14 01:41	135168              c:\windows\system32\shacct.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-20 13:27	217088              c:\windows\system32\Setup\RasMigPlugin.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:25	279040              c:\windows\system32\sethc.exe
- 2009-07-14 00:33 . 2009-07-14 01:39	279040              c:\windows\system32\sethc.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:27	121856              c:\windows\system32\SessEnv.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:27	121856              c:\windows\system32\secproc_ssp_isv.dll
- 2010-04-01 08:49 . 2010-01-19 09:05	121856              c:\windows\system32\secproc_ssp_isv.dll
- 2010-04-01 08:49 . 2010-01-19 09:05	121856              c:\windows\system32\secproc_ssp.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:27	121856              c:\windows\system32\secproc_ssp.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-20 13:27	485888              c:\windows\system32\secproc_isv.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-20 13:27	488448              c:\windows\system32\secproc.dll
+ 2011-06-30 19:50 . 2011-05-04 05:19	249856              c:\windows\system32\SearchProtocolHost.exe
- 2011-06-30 19:50 . 2011-05-04 05:24	249856              c:\windows\system32\SearchProtocolHost.exe
+ 2011-06-30 19:50 . 2011-05-04 05:19	591872              c:\windows\system32\SearchIndexer.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-20 13:27	867840              c:\windows\system32\SearchFolder.dll
- 2011-06-30 19:50 . 2011-05-04 05:24	113664              c:\windows\system32\SearchFilterHost.exe
+ 2011-06-30 19:50 . 2011-05-04 05:19	113664              c:\windows\system32\SearchFilterHost.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:27	170496              c:\windows\system32\sdrsvc.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:36 . 2009-07-14 01:41	170496              c:\windows\system32\sdrsvc.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:36 . 2009-07-14 01:41	762368              c:\windows\system32\sdcpl.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:27	762368              c:\windows\system32\sdcpl.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:25	285696              c:\windows\system32\schtasks.exe
- 2010-12-16 17:01 . 2010-11-02 05:10	285696              c:\windows\system32\schtasks.exe
- 2010-10-13 15:46 . 2010-08-21 06:36	340992              c:\windows\system32\schannel.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-20 13:27	340992              c:\windows\system32\schannel.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:27	406016              c:\windows\system32\scesrv.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:49 . 2009-07-14 01:41	406016              c:\windows\system32\scesrv.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:27	232960              c:\windows\system32\scecli.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:27	146944              c:\windows\system32\scavengeui.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:27	303616              c:\windows\system32\scansetting.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:27	758784              c:\windows\system32\samsrv.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:25	296960              c:\windows\system32\rstrui.exe
- 2009-07-13 23:36 . 2009-07-14 01:39	296960              c:\windows\system32\rstrui.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-20 13:27	512000              c:\windows\system32\rpcss.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:27	187904              c:\windows\system32\rpchttp.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:25	128000              c:\windows\system32\Robocopy.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 13:25	305152              c:\windows\system32\RMActivate_ssp_isv.exe
- 2010-04-01 08:49 . 2010-01-19 09:00	305152              c:\windows\system32\RMActivate_ssp_isv.exe
- 2010-04-01 08:49 . 2010-01-19 09:00	306688              c:\windows\system32\RMActivate_ssp.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 13:25	306688              c:\windows\system32\RMActivate_ssp.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-20 13:25	362496              c:\windows\system32\RMActivate_isv.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-20 13:25	359424              c:\windows\system32\RMActivate.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:27	633344              c:\windows\system32\riched20.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:24	241664              c:\windows\system32\Ribbons.scr
- 2009-07-13 23:57 . 2009-07-14 01:38	241664              c:\windows\system32\Ribbons.scr
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:27	153088              c:\windows\system32\remotepg.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:17 . 2009-07-14 01:41	153088              c:\windows\system32\remotepg.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:27	146944              c:\windows\system32\recovery.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:41	146944              c:\windows\system32\recovery.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:36 . 2009-07-14 01:39	238080              c:\windows\system32\recdisc.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:25	238080              c:\windows\system32\recdisc.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:27	313856              c:\windows\system32\ReAgent.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:32 . 2009-07-14 01:41	313856              c:\windows\system32\ReAgent.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:27	222208              c:\windows\system32\rdpencom.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:16 . 2009-07-14 01:41	222208              c:\windows\system32\rdpencom.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 13:13	147456              c:\windows\system32\RDPENCDD.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:16 . 2009-07-14 01:32	147456              c:\windows\system32\RDPENCDD.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-20 11:05	274944              c:\windows\system32\rdpdd.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:17 . 2009-07-14 01:41	149504              c:\windows\system32\rdpcorekmts.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:27	149504              c:\windows\system32\rdpcorekmts.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:27	424448              c:\windows\system32\rastls.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:10 . 2009-07-14 01:41	211456              c:\windows\system32\rasppp.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:27	211456              c:\windows\system32\rasppp.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:27	344064              c:\windows\system32\rasmans.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:27	337920              c:\windows\system32\raschap.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:27	107520              c:\windows\system32\QUTIL.DLL
- 2009-07-14 00:07 . 2009-07-14 01:41	107520              c:\windows\system32\QUTIL.DLL
- 2009-07-14 00:07 . 2009-07-14 01:41	124416              c:\windows\system32\QSVRMGMT.DLL
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:27	124416              c:\windows\system32\QSVRMGMT.DLL
- 2009-07-14 00:07 . 2009-07-14 01:41	223232              c:\windows\system32\QSHVHOST.DLL
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:27	223232              c:\windows\system32\QSHVHOST.DLL
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-20 13:27	849920              c:\windows\system32\qmgr.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:27	624128              c:\windows\system32\qedit.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:18 . 2009-07-14 01:41	624128              c:\windows\system32\qedit.dll
- 2010-04-01 08:55 . 2009-11-27 01:57	366592              c:\windows\system32\qdvd.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:27	366592              c:\windows\system32\qdvd.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:18 . 2009-07-14 01:41	250880              c:\windows\system32\qdv.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:27	250880              c:\windows\system32\qdv.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:27	181248              c:\windows\system32\qcap.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:18 . 2009-07-14 01:41	181248              c:\windows\system32\qcap.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:23 . 2009-07-14 01:41	254464              c:\windows\system32\qasf.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:27	254464              c:\windows\system32\qasf.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-20 13:27	476160              c:\windows\system32\QAGENTRT.DLL
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:27	266240              c:\windows\system32\QAGENT.DLL
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:27	429568              c:\windows\system32\puiobj.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:20 . 2009-07-14 01:41	613888              c:\windows\system32\psisdecd.dll
- 2010-04-01 08:52 . 2009-12-13 09:46	613888              c:\windows\system32\psisdecd.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:27	187904              c:\windows\system32\provsvc.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:55 . 2009-07-14 01:41	187904              c:\windows\system32\provsvc.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:27	209920              c:\windows\system32\profsvc.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:27	156160              c:\windows\system32\prntvpt.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:27	416256              c:\windows\system32\prnfldr.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:27	183808              c:\windows\system32\prncache.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-05 01:53	109928              c:\windows\system32\PresentationHostProxy.dll
- 2010-10-02 10:17 . 2009-11-25 11:47	320352              c:\windows\system32\PresentationHost.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-05 01:53	320352              c:\windows\system32\PresentationHost.exe
- 2009-07-13 23:56 . 2009-07-14 01:41	486400              c:\windows\system32\powercpl.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:27	486400              c:\windows\system32\powercpl.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:27	224256              c:\windows\system32\PortableDeviceSyncProvider.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:22 . 2009-07-14 01:41	224256              c:\windows\system32\PortableDeviceSyncProvider.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:21 . 2009-07-14 01:41	435712              c:\windows\system32\PortableDeviceStatus.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 13:27	435712              c:\windows\system32\PortableDeviceStatus.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:27	758272              c:\windows\system32\PortableDeviceApi.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:35 . 2009-07-14 01:39	199168              c:\windows\system32\PkgMgr.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:47 . 2010-11-20 13:25	199168              c:\windows\system32\PkgMgr.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:27	409600              c:\windows\system32\photowiz.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:24	477696              c:\windows\system32\PhotoScreensaver.scr
- 2009-07-14 00:27 . 2009-07-14 01:38	477696              c:\windows\system32\PhotoScreensaver.scr
- 2009-07-13 23:31 . 2009-07-14 01:39	172544              c:\windows\system32\perfmon.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:25	172544              c:\windows\system32\perfmon.exe
+ 2009-07-14 02:36 . 2011-09-22 08:27	628024              c:\windows\system32\perfh009.dat
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:27	658432              c:\windows\system32\PerfCenterCPL.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:56 . 2009-07-14 01:41	658432              c:\windows\system32\PerfCenterCPL.dll
+ 2009-07-14 02:36 . 2011-09-22 08:27	110208              c:\windows\system32\perfc009.dat
- 2009-07-13 23:31 . 2009-07-14 01:41	300032              c:\windows\system32\pdh.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:27	300032              c:\windows\system32\pdh.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:27	898560              c:\windows\system32\OobeFldr.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:55 . 2009-07-14 01:41	898560              c:\windows\system32\OobeFldr.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:25	109568              c:\windows\system32\oobe\windeploy.exe
- 2009-07-13 23:29 . 2009-07-14 01:39	109568              c:\windows\system32\oobe\windeploy.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:27	577536              c:\windows\system32\oobe\win32ui.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:29 . 2009-07-14 01:41	577536              c:\windows\system32\oobe\win32ui.dll
- 2009-07-14 01:00 . 2009-07-14 01:39	266240              c:\windows\system32\oobe\Setup.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:25	266240              c:\windows\system32\oobe\Setup.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:27	334336              c:\windows\system32\oobe\cmisetup.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:27 . 2009-07-14 01:41	334336              c:\windows\system32\oobe\cmisetup.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:27	221696              c:\windows\system32\OnLineIDCpl.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:52 . 2009-07-14 01:41	221696              c:\windows\system32\OnLineIDCpl.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:27	235520              c:\windows\system32\onex.dll
+ 2011-06-16 18:00 . 2011-02-25 06:22	861696              c:\windows\system32\oleaut32.dll
- 2011-08-09 21:11 . 2011-06-15 09:58	212992              c:\windows\system32\odbctrac.dll
+ 2011-08-09 21:11 . 2011-06-15 10:02	212992              c:\windows\system32\odbctrac.dll
- 2011-08-09 21:11 . 2011-06-15 09:58	106496              c:\windows\system32\odbccu32.dll
+ 2011-08-09 21:11 . 2011-06-15 10:02	106496              c:\windows\system32\odbccu32.dll
- 2011-08-09 21:11 . 2011-06-15 09:58	106496              c:\windows\system32\odbccr32.dll
+ 2011-08-09 21:11 . 2011-06-15 10:02	106496              c:\windows\system32\odbccr32.dll
- 2011-08-09 21:11 . 2011-06-15 09:58	163840              c:\windows\system32\odbccp32.dll
+ 2011-08-09 21:11 . 2011-06-15 10:02	163840              c:\windows\system32\odbccp32.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-20 13:27	720896              c:\windows\system32\odbc32.dll
- 2011-01-12 17:28 . 2010-10-16 05:17	720896              c:\windows\system32\odbc32.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:25	186368              c:\windows\system32\ocsetup.exe
- 2009-07-13 23:35 . 2009-07-14 01:39	186368              c:\windows\system32\ocsetup.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:27	161792              c:\windows\system32\ocsetapi.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:47 . 2011-09-16 14:47	149504              c:\windows\system32\occache.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:57 . 2009-07-14 01:41	509952              c:\windows\system32\ntshrui.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:27	509952              c:\windows\system32\ntshrui.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:39 . 2009-07-14 01:41	344576              c:\windows\system32\ntprint.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:27	344576              c:\windows\system32\ntprint.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:27	129536              c:\windows\system32\ntlanman.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:48 . 2009-07-14 01:41	129536              c:\windows\system32\ntlanman.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:25	109568              c:\windows\system32\nslookup.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:27	455168              c:\windows\system32\nshipsec.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:08 . 2009-07-14 01:41	455168              c:\windows\system32\nshipsec.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:53 . 2009-07-14 01:39	395776              c:\windows\system32\nltest.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:25	395776              c:\windows\system32\nltest.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:27	303616              c:\windows\system32\nlasvc.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:55 . 2009-07-14 01:41	193024              c:\windows\system32\netplwiz.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:27	193024              c:\windows\system32\netplwiz.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-20 13:27	695808              c:\windows\system32\netlogon.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:27	188928              c:\windows\system32\netjoin.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:53 . 2009-07-14 01:41	188928              c:\windows\system32\netjoin.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:27	215552              c:\windows\system32\netiohlp.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:27	165376              c:\windows\system32\netid.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:08 . 2009-07-14 01:41	324096              c:\windows\system32\netdiagfx.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:27	324096              c:\windows\system32\netdiagfx.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:27	519680              c:\windows\system32\netcfgx.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:53 . 2009-07-14 01:39	152064              c:\windows\system32\net1.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:25	152064              c:\windows\system32\net1.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:27	210944              c:\windows\system32\ncsi.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:44	133632              c:\windows\system32\NAPHLPR.DLL
- 2009-07-14 00:09 . 2009-07-14 01:50	133632              c:\windows\system32\NAPHLPR.DLL
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:24	242688              c:\windows\system32\Mystify.scr
- 2009-07-13 23:57 . 2009-07-14 01:38	242688              c:\windows\system32\Mystify.scr
- 2009-07-13 23:55 . 2009-07-14 01:41	143360              c:\windows\system32\mydocs.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 13:27	143360              c:\windows\system32\mydocs.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:27	372736              c:\windows\system32\mtxclu.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:59 . 2009-07-14 01:41	372736              c:\windows\system32\mtxclu.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:27	326144              c:\windows\system32\mswsock.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-20 13:27	312320              c:\windows\system32\msv1_0.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:27	238080              c:\windows\system32\mstask.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:46 . 2009-07-14 01:41	238080              c:\windows\system32\mstask.dll
+ 2011-06-30 19:50 . 2011-05-04 05:22	778752              c:\windows\system32\mssvp.dll
- 2011-06-30 19:50 . 2011-05-04 05:28	288256              c:\windows\system32\mssphtb.dll
+ 2011-06-30 19:50 . 2011-05-04 05:22	288256              c:\windows\system32\mssphtb.dll
- 2011-06-30 19:50 . 2011-05-04 05:28	491520              c:\windows\system32\mssph.dll
+ 2011-06-30 19:50 . 2011-05-04 05:22	491520              c:\windows\system32\mssph.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:27	641024              c:\windows\system32\msscp.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:20 . 2009-07-14 01:41	641024              c:\windows\system32\msscp.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:47 . 2011-09-16 14:47	197120              c:\windows\system32\msrating.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:27	571904              c:\windows\system32\mspbda.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:21 . 2009-07-14 01:41	571904              c:\windows\system32\mspbda.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:27	325632              c:\windows\system32\msnetobj.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:20 . 2009-07-14 01:41	325632              c:\windows\system32\msnetobj.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:47 . 2011-09-16 14:47	222208              c:\windows\system32\msls31.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:39 . 2009-07-14 01:41	222208              c:\windows\system32\msls31.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:24	378880              c:\windows\system32\msinfo32.exe
- 2010-04-01 08:55 . 2009-11-13 10:37	378880              c:\windows\system32\msinfo32.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:24	128000              c:\windows\system32\msiexec.exe
- 2009-07-13 23:55 . 2009-07-14 01:41	335360              c:\windows\system32\msieftp.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:27	335360              c:\windows\system32\msieftp.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:27	799744              c:\windows\system32\msftedit.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:39 . 2009-07-14 01:41	799744              c:\windows\system32\msftedit.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:47 . 2011-09-16 14:47	697344              c:\windows\system32\msfeeds.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:27	457216              c:\windows\system32\msdrm.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:27	552960              c:\windows\system32\msdri.dll
- 2010-10-30 15:50 . 2010-08-04 07:07	552960              c:\windows\system32\msdri.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-05 01:57	154960              c:\windows\system32\mscorier.dll
- 2010-10-02 10:17 . 2009-11-25 11:47	444752              c:\windows\system32\mscoree.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-05 01:57	444752              c:\windows\system32\mscoree.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:24	300032              c:\windows\system32\msconfig.exe
- 2009-07-13 23:31 . 2009-07-14 01:39	300032              c:\windows\system32\msconfig.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:27	625664              c:\windows\system32\mscms.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:39 . 2009-07-14 01:41	625664              c:\windows\system32\mscms.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:27	268288              c:\windows\system32\MSAC3ENC.DLL
- 2009-07-14 00:23 . 2009-07-14 01:41	268288              c:\windows\system32\MSAC3ENC.DLL
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-20 13:26	828416              c:\windows\system32\MPSSVC.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:26	211456              c:\windows\system32\mprddm.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:26	221184              c:\windows\system32\mprapi.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:55 . 2009-07-14 01:39	102400              c:\windows\system32\mobsync.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 13:24	102400              c:\windows\system32\mobsync.exe
- 2009-07-13 23:57 . 2009-07-14 01:41	103424              c:\windows\system32\migwiz\replacementmanifests\microsoft-windows-shmig\shmig.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:27	103424              c:\windows\system32\migwiz\replacementmanifests\microsoft-windows-shmig\shmig.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:24 . 2009-07-14 01:41	137216              c:\windows\system32\migwiz\replacementmanifests\Microsoft-Windows-OfflineFiles-Core\CscMig.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:27	137216              c:\windows\system32\migwiz\replacementmanifests\Microsoft-Windows-OfflineFiles-Core\CscMig.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:27	333312              c:\windows\system32\migwiz\replacementmanifests\microsoft-windows-iis-rm\iismig.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 13:27	121344              c:\windows\system32\migwiz\dlmanifests\Microsoft-Windows-Sxs\SxsMigPlugin.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:57 . 2009-07-14 01:41	103424              c:\windows\system32\migwiz\dlmanifests\Microsoft-Windows-shmig-DL\shmig.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:27	103424              c:\windows\system32\migwiz\dlmanifests\Microsoft-Windows-shmig-DL\shmig.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-20 13:27	217088              c:\windows\system32\migwiz\dlmanifests\Microsoft-Windows-RasServer-MigPlugin\RasMigPlugin.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:21 . 2009-07-14 01:41	495104              c:\windows\system32\migwiz\dlmanifests\Microsoft-Windows-MediaPlayer-DRM-DL\drmmgrtn.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:27	495104              c:\windows\system32\migwiz\dlmanifests\Microsoft-Windows-MediaPlayer-DRM-DL\drmmgrtn.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:27	333312              c:\windows\system32\migwiz\dlmanifests\Microsoft-Windows-IIS-DL\iismig.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:29 . 2009-07-14 01:41	644096              c:\windows\system32\migwiz\csiagent.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:26	644096              c:\windows\system32\migwiz\csiagent.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-20 13:27	217088              c:\windows\system32\migration\WSMT\rras\replacementmanifests\Microsoft-Windows-RasServer-MigPlugin\RasMigPlugin-Mig.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-20 13:27	217088              c:\windows\system32\migration\WSMT\rras\dlmanifests\Microsoft-Windows-RasServer-MigPlugin\RasMigPlugin-DL-Mig.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 13:27	121344              c:\windows\system32\migration\SxsMigPlugin.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:57 . 2009-07-14 01:41	103424              c:\windows\system32\migration\shmig.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:27	103424              c:\windows\system32\migration\shmig.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 13:27	111104              c:\windows\system32\migration\PowerMigPlugin.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:27 . 2009-07-14 01:41	111104              c:\windows\system32\migration\PowerMigPlugin.dll
- 2010-10-01 14:36 . 2010-05-23 08:35	257024              c:\windows\system32\mfreadwrite.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:26	257024              c:\windows\system32\mfreadwrite.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:26	206848              c:\windows\system32\mfps.dll
- 2010-10-01 14:36 . 2010-05-23 08:35	206848              c:\windows\system32\mfps.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:26	240640              c:\windows\system32\MFPlay.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:19 . 2009-07-14 01:41	240640              c:\windows\system32\MFPlay.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:26	381440              c:\windows\system32\mfds.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:26	345600              c:\windows\system32\MediaMetadataHandler.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:23 . 2009-07-14 01:41	345600              c:\windows\system32\MediaMetadataHandler.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:24	146944              c:\windows\system32\MdSched.exe
- 2009-07-13 23:32 . 2009-07-14 01:39	146944              c:\windows\system32\MdSched.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-20 13:33	299392              c:\windows\system32\mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-05 02:11	433512              c:\windows\system32\MCEWMDRMNDBootstrap.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:24	272896              c:\windows\system32\mcbuilder.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:24	957440              c:\windows\system32\mblctr.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:24	343040              c:\windows\system32\lsm.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:24	653312              c:\windows\system32\lpksetup.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:26	186880              c:\windows\system32\logoncli.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:24	104448              c:\windows\system32\logman.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:26	955904              c:\windows\system32\localspl.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:26	551936              c:\windows\system32\localsec.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:46 . 2009-07-14 01:41	551936              c:\windows\system32\localsec.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:26	232448              c:\windows\system32\ListSvc.dll
+ 2011-02-13 15:52 . 2010-12-17 11:40	715776              c:\windows\system32\kerberos.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:47 . 2011-09-16 14:47	818176              c:\windows\system32\jscript.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:26	282624              c:\windows\system32\iTVData.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:22 . 2009-07-14 01:41	282624              c:\windows\system32\iTVData.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 13:26	194048              c:\windows\system32\itircl.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:01 . 2009-07-14 01:39	152064              c:\windows\system32\iscsicli.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 13:24	152064              c:\windows\system32\iscsicli.exe
- 2009-07-14 00:09 . 2009-07-14 01:41	584192              c:\windows\system32\ipsmsnap.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:26	584192              c:\windows\system32\ipsmsnap.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:26	501248              c:\windows\system32\IPSECSVC.DLL
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:26	281088              c:\windows\system32\iprtrmgr.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:10 . 2009-07-14 01:41	281088              c:\windows\system32\iprtrmgr.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:26	569344              c:\windows\system32\iphlpsvc.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:26	145920              c:\windows\system32\IPHLPAPI.DLL
- 2009-07-13 23:21 . 2009-07-14 01:41	145920              c:\windows\system32\IPHLPAPI.DLL
+ 2011-09-16 14:47 . 2011-09-16 14:47	103936              c:\windows\system32\inseng.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:26	166912              c:\windows\system32\inetpp.dll
+ 2011-06-16 18:00 . 2011-05-03 05:29	976896              c:\windows\system32\inetcomm.dll
- 2011-06-16 18:00 . 2011-05-03 05:21	976896              c:\windows\system32\inetcomm.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:39 . 2009-07-14 01:41	665600              c:\windows\system32\IME\shared\IMETIP.DLL
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 13:26	665600              c:\windows\system32\IME\shared\IMETIP.DLL
- 2009-07-13 23:39 . 2009-07-14 01:39	301568              c:\windows\system32\IME\shared\IMEPADSV.EXE
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:24	301568              c:\windows\system32\IME\shared\IMEPADSV.EXE
- 2009-07-13 23:39 . 2009-07-14 01:39	307712              c:\windows\system32\IME\shared\IMCCPHR.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:24	307712              c:\windows\system32\IME\shared\IMCCPHR.exe
- 2009-07-13 23:39 . 2009-07-14 01:39	378368              c:\windows\system32\IME\IMETC10\IMTCPROP.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:24	378368              c:\windows\system32\IME\IMETC10\IMTCPROP.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:26	698880              c:\windows\system32\IME\IMETC10\IMTCCORE.DLL
- 2009-07-13 23:40 . 2009-07-14 01:41	698880              c:\windows\system32\IME\IMETC10\IMTCCORE.DLL
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:26	211456              c:\windows\system32\IME\IMETC10\IMTCCFG.DLL
- 2009-07-13 23:39 . 2009-07-14 01:41	211456              c:\windows\system32\IME\IMETC10\IMTCCFG.DLL
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 13:24	111616              c:\windows\system32\IME\IMESC5\IMSCPROP.exe
- 2009-07-13 23:39 . 2009-07-14 01:39	111616              c:\windows\system32\IME\IMESC5\IMSCPROP.exe
- 2009-07-13 23:40 . 2009-07-14 01:41	888832              c:\windows\system32\IME\IMESC5\ImSCCore.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:26	888832              c:\windows\system32\IME\IMESC5\ImSCCore.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:39 . 2009-07-14 01:41	165888              c:\windows\system32\IME\IMESC5\ImSCCfg.DLL
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:26	165888              c:\windows\system32\IME\IMESC5\ImSCCfg.DLL
- 2009-07-13 23:40 . 2009-07-14 01:39	141312              c:\windows\system32\IME\IMEJP10\imjpuexc.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:24	141312              c:\windows\system32\IME\IMEJP10\imjpuexc.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:24	406528              c:\windows\system32\IME\IMEJP10\IMJPDCT.EXE
- 2009-07-13 23:40 . 2009-07-14 01:39	406528              c:\windows\system32\IME\IMEJP10\IMJPDCT.EXE
+ 2011-09-16 13:29 . 2011-07-27 05:33	546304              c:\windows\system32\IME\IMEJP10\IMJPAPI.DLL
- 2009-07-13 23:40 . 2009-07-14 01:41	546304              c:\windows\system32\IME\IMEJP10\IMJPAPI.DLL


----------



## boulder38

+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:26	503296              c:\windows\system32\imapi2.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-20 13:26	853504              c:\windows\system32\IKEEXT.DLL
- 2009-07-13 23:25 . 2009-07-14 01:41	180736              c:\windows\system32\ifsutil.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:26	180736              c:\windows\system32\ifsutil.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:47 . 2011-09-16 14:47	165888              c:\windows\system32\iexpress.exe
+ 2011-09-16 14:47 . 2011-09-16 14:47	173056              c:\windows\system32\ieUnatt.exe
+ 2011-09-16 14:47 . 2011-09-16 14:47	248320              c:\windows\system32\ieui.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:47 . 2011-09-16 14:47	111616              c:\windows\system32\iesysprep.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:47 . 2011-09-16 14:47	145920              c:\windows\system32\iepeers.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:47 . 2011-09-16 14:47	403248              c:\windows\system32\iedkcs32.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:47 . 2011-09-16 14:47	534528              c:\windows\system32\ieapfltr.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:58 . 2009-07-14 01:27	163840              c:\windows\system32\ieakui.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:47 . 2011-09-16 14:47	163840              c:\windows\system32\ieakui.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:47 . 2011-09-16 14:47	267776              c:\windows\system32\ieaksie.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:58 . 2009-07-14 01:41	267776              c:\windows\system32\ieaksie.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:47 . 2011-09-16 14:47	160256              c:\windows\system32\ieakeng.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:47 . 2011-09-16 14:47	135168              c:\windows\system32\IEAdvpack.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 13:26	198656              c:\windows\system32\iasrecst.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:09 . 2009-07-14 01:41	217088              c:\windows\system32\iasrad.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:26	217088              c:\windows\system32\iasrad.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:26	100864              c:\windows\system32\iasacct.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:26	235008              c:\windows\system32\hgprint.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:57 . 2009-07-14 01:41	332288              c:\windows\system32\hgcpl.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:26	332288              c:\windows\system32\hgcpl.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:33	263040              c:\windows\system32\hal.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-20 13:26	777728              c:\windows\system32\gpsvc.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:26	403968              c:\windows\system32\gdi32.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 13:26	434688              c:\windows\system32\FXSTIFF.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:36 . 2009-07-14 01:39	689152              c:\windows\system32\FXSSVC.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:24	689152              c:\windows\system32\FXSSVC.exe
- 2011-04-14 19:40 . 2011-02-12 06:14	267776              c:\windows\system32\FXSCOVER.exe
+ 2011-04-14 19:40 . 2011-02-12 11:34	267776              c:\windows\system32\FXSCOVER.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:26	623104              c:\windows\system32\FXSAPI.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:35 . 2009-07-14 01:40	623104              c:\windows\system32\FXSAPI.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:29	345600              c:\windows\system32\fveapi.dll
+ 2011-07-12 19:41 . 2010-11-20 13:24	229376              c:\windows\system32\fsquirt.exe
- 2009-07-14 00:06 . 2009-07-14 01:39	229376              c:\windows\system32\fsquirt.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:26	295936              c:\windows\system32\framedynos.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:26	279040              c:\windows\system32\framedyn.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 13:26	121344              c:\windows\system32\fphc.dll
- 2010-04-01 08:48 . 2009-10-19 14:46	100864              c:\windows\system32\fontsub.dll
+ 2011-02-13 15:50 . 2010-09-30 10:41	100864              c:\windows\system32\fontsub.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:26	861184              c:\windows\system32\fontext.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:57 . 2009-07-14 01:40	861184              c:\windows\system32\fontext.dll
+ 2009-07-14 04:45 . 2011-09-18 10:24	424832              c:\windows\system32\FNTCACHE.DAT
- 2009-07-14 04:45 . 2011-07-15 18:52	424832              c:\windows\system32\FNTCACHE.DAT
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:26	116224              c:\windows\system32\fms.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:38 . 2009-07-14 01:40	116224              c:\windows\system32\fms.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:08 . 2009-07-14 01:40	934912              c:\windows\system32\FirewallControlPanel.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:26	934912              c:\windows\system32\FirewallControlPanel.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:26	171520              c:\windows\system32\fde.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:55 . 2009-07-14 01:40	171520              c:\windows\system32\fde.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:26	355328              c:\windows\system32\Faultrep.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:40 . 2009-07-14 01:40	355328              c:\windows\system32\Faultrep.dll
- 2010-04-01 08:54 . 2009-11-13 10:37	630272              c:\windows\system32\evr.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:26	630272              c:\windows\system32\evr.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:24	359936              c:\windows\system32\eudcedit.exe
- 2009-07-13 23:56 . 2009-07-14 01:39	359936              c:\windows\system32\eudcedit.exe
- 2011-03-12 21:58 . 2010-12-23 06:07	723968              c:\windows\system32\EncDec.dll
+ 2011-03-12 21:58 . 2010-12-23 10:42	723968              c:\windows\system32\EncDec.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:00 . 2009-07-14 01:40	144896              c:\windows\system32\EhStorAPI.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 13:26	144896              c:\windows\system32\EhStorAPI.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:26	304128              c:\windows\system32\efscore.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:50 . 2009-07-14 01:40	304128              c:\windows\system32\efscore.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:12 . 2009-07-14 01:40	303616              c:\windows\system32\eapphost.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:26	303616              c:\windows\system32\eapphost.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 13:26	103936              c:\windows\system32\eappgnui.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:12 . 2009-07-14 01:40	103936              c:\windows\system32\eappgnui.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:26	348160              c:\windows\system32\eapp3hst.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:12 . 2009-07-14 01:40	348160              c:\windows\system32\eapp3hst.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:47 . 2011-09-16 14:47	282112              c:\windows\system32\dxtrans.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:47 . 2011-09-16 14:47	452608              c:\windows\system32\dxtmsft.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:22 . 2009-07-14 01:40	675328              c:\windows\system32\DXPTaskRingtone.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:26	675328              c:\windows\system32\DXPTaskRingtone.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:26	459776              c:\windows\system32\DXP.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:21 . 2009-07-14 01:40	459776              c:\windows\system32\DXP.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:26	658944              c:\windows\system32\dxgi.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:42 . 2009-07-14 01:40	279552              c:\windows\system32\dxdiagn.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:26	279552              c:\windows\system32\dxdiagn.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:26	128512              c:\windows\system32\dwmredir.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:40	128512              c:\windows\system32\dwmredir.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:55 . 2009-07-14 01:40	701440              c:\windows\system32\dsuiext.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:26	701440              c:\windows\system32\dsuiext.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:26	239616              c:\windows\system32\dskquoui.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:56 . 2009-07-14 01:40	239616              c:\windows\system32\dskquoui.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:26	281600              c:\windows\system32\DShowRdpFilter.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:47 . 2010-11-20 13:26	422912              c:\windows\system32\drvstore.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:26	495104              c:\windows\system32\drmmgrtn.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:21 . 2009-07-14 01:40	495104              c:\windows\system32\drmmgrtn.dll
- 2009-07-14 05:30 . 2011-09-16 12:28	143360              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\infstrng.dat
+ 2009-07-14 05:30 . 2011-09-16 14:56	143360              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\infstrng.dat
- 2009-07-14 05:30 . 2011-09-16 12:28	143360              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\infstor.dat
+ 2009-07-14 05:30 . 2011-09-16 14:56	143360              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\infstor.dat
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 13:27	116224              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wudfusbcciddriver.inf_amd64_neutral_adc3e4acb1046b4b\WUDFUsbccidDriver.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 10:43	109696              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wdma_usb.inf_amd64_neutral_7bb325bca8ea1218\USBAUDIO.sys
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:34	295808              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\volume.inf_amd64_neutral_df8bea40ac96ca21\volsnap.sys
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:34	215936              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\vhdmp.inf_amd64_neutral_c3910bbf4fbccf97\vhdmp.sys
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 10:44	184960              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\usbvideo.inf_amd64_neutral_836a6716cd56c692\usbvideo.sys
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 10:44	325120              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\usbport.inf_amd64_neutral_f935002f367d5bb0\usbport.sys
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 10:44	343040              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\usbport.inf_amd64_neutral_f935002f367d5bb0\usbhub.sys
+ 2011-05-10 18:35 . 2011-03-25 03:29	325120              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\usbport.inf_amd64_neutral_189259810882aaea\usbport.sys
+ 2011-05-10 18:35 . 2011-03-25 03:29	343040              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\usbport.inf_amd64_neutral_189259810882aaea\usbhub.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:06 . 2009-07-14 00:06	100352              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\usbcir.inf_amd64_neutral_379fb0c62496be6e\usbcir.sys
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 10:44	343040              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\usb.inf_amd64_neutral_269d7150439b3372\usbhub.sys
+ 2011-05-10 18:35 . 2011-03-25 03:29	343040              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\usb.inf_amd64_neutral_153b489118ee37b8\usbhub.sys
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:27	156672              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\tsprint.inf_amd64_neutral_c48d421ad2c1e3e3\amd64\tsprint.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 09:37	109056              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\sdbus.inf_amd64_neutral_735aa3b5ee832f62\sdbus.sys
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:33	103808              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\sbp2.inf_amd64_neutral_332943647e950ada\sbp2port.sys
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:26	156672              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnms002.inf_amd64_neutral_d834e48846616289\Amd64\FXSWZRD.DLL
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:26	160256              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnms002.inf_amd64_neutral_d834e48846616289\Amd64\FXSUI.DLL
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 13:26	434688              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnms002.inf_amd64_neutral_d834e48846616289\Amd64\FXSTIFF.DLL
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 13:26	380416              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnms002.inf_amd64_neutral_d834e48846616289\Amd64\FXSDRV.DLL
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:26	623104              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnms002.inf_amd64_neutral_d834e48846616289\Amd64\FXSAPI.DLL
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:27	221184              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnms001.inf_amd64_neutral_9fe8503f82ce60fa\mxdwdui.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-20 13:33	166272              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\nvraid.inf_amd64_neutral_dd659ed032d28a14\nvstor.sys
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:33	148352              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\nvraid.inf_amd64_neutral_dd659ed032d28a14\nvraid.sys
+ 2011-04-28 15:50 . 2011-03-11 06:41	166272              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\nvraid.inf_amd64_neutral_0276fc3b3ea60d41\nvstor.sys
+ 2011-04-28 15:50 . 2011-03-11 06:41	148352              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\nvraid.inf_amd64_neutral_0276fc3b3ea60d41\nvraid.sys
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 13:09	762368              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\ntprint.inf_amd64_neutral_4616c3de1949be6d\Amd64\UNIRES.DLL
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:27	884224              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\ntprint.inf_amd64_neutral_4616c3de1949be6d\Amd64\UNIDRVUI.DLL
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:27	479232              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\ntprint.inf_amd64_neutral_4616c3de1949be6d\Amd64\UNIDRV.DLL
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:27	630272              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\ntprint.inf_amd64_neutral_4616c3de1949be6d\Amd64\PSCRIPT5.DLL
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:27	847872              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\ntprint.inf_amd64_neutral_4616c3de1949be6d\Amd64\PS5UI.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:19 . 2009-07-14 01:19	207872              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\ntprint.inf_amd64_neutral_4616c3de1949be6d\Amd64\PCLXL.DLL
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 13:09	292352              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\ntprint.inf_amd64_neutral_4616c3de1949be6d\Amd64\PCL4RES.DLL
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:27	715776              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\ntprint.inf_amd64_neutral_4616c3de1949be6d\Amd64\MXDWDRV.DLL
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:32	155520              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\mshdc.inf_amd64_neutral_aad30bdeec04ea5e\ataport.sys
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:33	140672              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\msdsm.inf_amd64_neutral_be2b348981b2ef17\msdsm.sys
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:33	155008              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\mpio.inf_amd64_neutral_0c74c0f95001b61c\mpio.sys
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:25	218112              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\modemcsa.inf_amd64_neutral_b64a610f1f09f267\csamsp.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:33	184704              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\machine.inf_amd64_neutral_a2f120466549d68b\pci.sys
+ 2009-07-13 23:38 . 2009-07-14 01:48	122960              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\machine.inf_amd64_neutral_a2f120466549d68b\NV_AGP.SYS
+ 2011-04-20 08:24 . 2011-04-20 08:24	169584              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\l1c62x64.inf_amd64_neutral_4cd59517a84027af\L1C62x64.sys
+ 2009-07-13 23:19 . 2009-07-13 23:19	105472              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\keyboard.inf_amd64_neutral_0684fdc43059f486\i8042prt.sys
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-20 13:33	273792              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\iscsi.inf_amd64_neutral_2ef24e9270d8b2a9\msiscsi.sys
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:33	410496              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\iastorv.inf_amd64_neutral_668286aa35d55928\iaStorV.sys
+ 2011-04-28 15:50 . 2011-03-11 06:41	410496              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\iastorv.inf_amd64_neutral_0bcee2057afcc090\iaStorV.sys
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 10:44	350208              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\hdaudio.inf_amd64_neutral_ce7bc199c85ae0a0\HdAudio.sys
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 10:43	122368              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\hdaudbus.inf_amd64_neutral_4b99fffee061ff26\hdaudbus.sys
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 09:19	147456              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\cdrom.inf_amd64_neutral_0b3d0d1942ab684b\cdrom.sys
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:24	229376              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\bth.inf_amd64_neutral_e54666f6a3e5af91\fsquirt.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 10:44	552448              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\bth.inf_amd64_neutral_e54666f6a3e5af91\bthport.sys
+ 2011-07-12 19:41 . 2010-11-20 13:24	229376              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\bth.inf_amd64_neutral_ca26c6da62d71ca8\fsquirt.exe
+ 2011-07-12 19:41 . 2011-04-28 03:55	552960              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\bth.inf_amd64_neutral_ca26c6da62d71ca8\bthport.sys
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:32	107904              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\amdsata.inf_amd64_neutral_67db50590108ebd9\amdsata.sys
+ 2011-04-28 15:50 . 2011-03-11 06:41	107904              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\amdsata.inf_amd64_neutral_5c3d0d1e97e99e10\amdsata.sys
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:32	334208              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\acpi.inf_amd64_neutral_aed2e7a487803437\acpi.sys
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 10:44	229888              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\1394.inf_amd64_neutral_0b11366838152a76\1394ohci.sys
- 2009-07-14 05:31 . 2011-07-15 18:49	399360              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\drvindex.dat
+ 2009-07-14 05:31 . 2011-09-16 14:49	399360              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\drvindex.dat
- 2009-07-14 00:06 . 2009-07-14 00:06	172544              c:\windows\system32\drivers\WUDFRd.sys
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 10:43	172544              c:\windows\system32\drivers\WUDFRd.sys
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 10:42	112128              c:\windows\system32\drivers\WUDFPf.sys
- 2009-07-14 00:05 . 2009-07-14 00:05	112128              c:\windows\system32\drivers\WUDFPf.sys
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:34	295808              c:\windows\system32\drivers\volsnap.sys
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:34	363392              c:\windows\system32\drivers\volmgrx.sys
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:34	215936              c:\windows\system32\drivers\vhdmp.sys
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 10:44	184960              c:\windows\system32\drivers\usbvideo.sys
+ 2011-05-10 18:35 . 2011-03-25 03:29	325120              c:\windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys
+ 2011-05-10 18:35 . 2011-03-25 03:29	343040              c:\windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys
- 2011-05-10 18:35 . 2011-03-29 03:32	343040              c:\windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 09:26	328192              c:\windows\system32\drivers\udfs.sys
- 2009-07-14 00:09 . 2009-07-14 00:09	125440              c:\windows\system32\drivers\tunnel.sys
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 10:51	125440              c:\windows\system32\drivers\tunnel.sys
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-20 09:21	119296              c:\windows\system32\drivers\tdx.sys
+ 2011-04-28 15:50 . 2011-03-11 06:41	189824              c:\windows\system32\drivers\storport.sys
+ 2011-06-16 18:00 . 2011-04-29 03:05	168448              c:\windows\system32\drivers\srvnet.sys
+ 2011-06-16 18:00 . 2011-04-29 03:05	410112              c:\windows\system32\drivers\srv2.sys
+ 2011-06-16 18:00 . 2011-04-29 03:06	467456              c:\windows\system32\drivers\srv.sys
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:33	171392              c:\windows\system32\drivers\scsiport.sys
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:33	103808              c:\windows\system32\drivers\sbp2port.sys
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 10:49	146432              c:\windows\system32\drivers\rmcast.sys
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:33	213888              c:\windows\system32\drivers\rdyboost.sys
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 11:04	210944              c:\windows\system32\drivers\rdpwd.sys
- 2009-07-13 23:24 . 2009-07-13 23:24	309248              c:\windows\system32\drivers\rdbss.sys
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 09:27	309248              c:\windows\system32\drivers\rdbss.sys
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 10:52	111104              c:\windows\system32\drivers\raspptp.sys
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 10:52	129536              c:\windows\system32\drivers\rasl2tp.sys
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:33	184704              c:\windows\system32\drivers\pci.sys
- 2009-07-14 00:09 . 2009-07-14 00:09	131584              c:\windows\system32\drivers\pacer.sys
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 10:52	131584              c:\windows\system32\drivers\pacer.sys
+ 2011-04-28 15:50 . 2011-03-11 06:41	166272              c:\windows\system32\drivers\nvstor.sys
- 2011-04-28 15:50 . 2011-03-11 06:23	166272              c:\windows\system32\drivers\nvstor.sys
- 2011-04-28 15:50 . 2011-03-11 06:23	148352              c:\windows\system32\drivers\nvraid.sys
+ 2011-04-28 15:50 . 2011-03-11 06:41	148352              c:\windows\system32\drivers\nvraid.sys
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-20 13:33	376192              c:\windows\system32\drivers\netio.sys
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 09:23	261632              c:\windows\system32\drivers\netbt.sys
- 2009-07-14 00:10 . 2009-07-14 00:10	164352              c:\windows\system32\drivers\ndiswan.sys
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 10:52	164352              c:\windows\system32\drivers\ndiswan.sys
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-20 13:33	951680              c:\windows\system32\drivers\ndis.sys
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:33	366976              c:\windows\system32\drivers\msrpc.sys
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-20 13:33	273792              c:\windows\system32\drivers\msiscsi.sys
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:33	140672              c:\windows\system32\drivers\msdsm.sys
+ 2011-06-16 18:01 . 2011-04-27 02:39	128000              c:\windows\system32\drivers\mrxsmb20.sys
+ 2011-06-16 18:01 . 2011-04-27 02:40	158208              c:\windows\system32\drivers\mrxsmb.sys
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 09:26	140800              c:\windows\system32\drivers\mrxdav.sys
- 2009-07-13 23:23 . 2009-07-13 23:23	140800              c:\windows\system32\drivers\mrxdav.sys
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:33	155008              c:\windows\system32\drivers\mpio.sys
+ 2011-04-20 08:24 . 2011-04-20 08:24	169584              c:\windows\system32\drivers\L1C62x64.sys
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:33	152960              c:\windows\system32\drivers\ksecpkg.sys
- 2010-10-02 10:14 . 2010-03-04 04:32	243712              c:\windows\system32\drivers\ks.sys
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 10:33	243712              c:\windows\system32\drivers\ks.sys
- 2011-04-28 15:50 . 2011-03-11 06:23	410496              c:\windows\system32\drivers\iaStorV.sys
+ 2011-04-28 15:50 . 2011-03-11 06:41	410496              c:\windows\system32\drivers\iaStorV.sys
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-20 09:25	753664              c:\windows\system32\drivers\http.sys
- 2009-07-14 00:07 . 2009-07-14 00:07	350208              c:\windows\system32\drivers\HdAudio.sys
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 10:44	350208              c:\windows\system32\drivers\HdAudio.sys
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 10:43	122368              c:\windows\system32\drivers\hdaudbus.sys
- 2009-07-14 00:06 . 2009-07-14 00:06	122368              c:\windows\system32\drivers\hdaudbus.sys
+ 2011-06-16 18:00 . 2010-11-20 13:33	288640              c:\windows\system32\drivers\FWPKCLNT.SYS
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:28	223248              c:\windows\system32\drivers\fvevol.sys
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:33	289664              c:\windows\system32\drivers\fltMgr.sys
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 09:49	258048              c:\windows\system32\drivers\dxgmms1.sys
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:33	982912              c:\windows\system32\drivers\dxgkrnl.sys
- 2011-02-13 15:52 . 2011-01-26 06:53	982912              c:\windows\system32\drivers\dxgkrnl.sys
- 2011-06-16 18:01 . 2011-04-27 02:57	102400              c:\windows\system32\drivers\dfsc.sys
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 09:26	102400              c:\windows\system32\drivers\dfsc.sys
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:28	459248              c:\windows\system32\drivers\cng.sys
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:32	179072              c:\windows\system32\drivers\Classpnp.sys
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 09:19	147456              c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys
- 2009-07-13 23:19 . 2009-07-13 23:19	147456              c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys
+ 2011-07-12 19:41 . 2011-04-28 03:55	552960              c:\windows\system32\drivers\bthport.sys
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:32	155520              c:\windows\system32\drivers\ataport.sys
+ 2011-04-28 15:50 . 2011-03-11 06:41	107904              c:\windows\system32\drivers\amdsata.sys
- 2011-04-28 15:50 . 2011-03-11 06:22	107904              c:\windows\system32\drivers\amdsata.sys
+ 2011-06-16 18:00 . 2011-04-25 02:34	499200              c:\windows\system32\drivers\afd.sys
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:32	334208              c:\windows\system32\drivers\acpi.sys
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 10:44	229888              c:\windows\system32\drivers\1394ohci.sys
+ 2011-07-02 16:47 . 2010-11-20 13:26	399872              c:\windows\system32\dpx.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:31 . 2009-07-14 01:40	162816              c:\windows\system32\dps.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:26	162816              c:\windows\system32\dps.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 13:26	313344              c:\windows\system32\dot3ui.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:07 . 2009-07-14 01:40	313344              c:\windows\system32\dot3ui.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:26	252416              c:\windows\system32\dot3svc.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:07 . 2009-07-14 01:40	252416              c:\windows\system32\dot3svc.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 13:26	103936              c:\windows\system32\dot3msm.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:07 . 2009-07-14 01:40	103936              c:\windows\system32\dot3msm.dll
+ 2011-04-14 19:40 . 2011-03-03 06:24	183296              c:\windows\system32\dnsrslvr.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:12 . 2009-07-14 01:40	118272              c:\windows\system32\dnscmmc.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:26	118272              c:\windows\system32\dnscmmc.dll
+ 2011-04-14 19:40 . 2011-03-03 06:24	357888              c:\windows\system32\dnsapi.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:27	444416              c:\windows\system32\Dism\TransmogProvider.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:26	313344              c:\windows\system32\Dism\IntlProvider.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:26	111616              c:\windows\system32\Dism\DismCorePS.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:26	289792              c:\windows\system32\Dism\DismCore.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-20 13:25	762368              c:\windows\system32\Dism\CbsProvider.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:24	363520              c:\windows\system32\diskraid.exe
- 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:39	363520              c:\windows\system32\diskraid.exe
- 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:39	166400              c:\windows\system32\diskpart.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 13:24	166400              c:\windows\system32\diskpart.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-20 13:26	317952              c:\windows\system32\dhcpcore.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:36 . 2009-07-14 01:39	606208              c:\windows\system32\dfrgui.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:24	606208              c:\windows\system32\dfrgui.exe
- 2009-07-13 23:57 . 2009-07-14 01:40	225280              c:\windows\system32\DevicePairingFolder.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:26	225280              c:\windows\system32\DevicePairingFolder.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:26	508928              c:\windows\system32\DeviceCenter.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:58 . 2009-07-14 01:40	508928              c:\windows\system32\DeviceCenter.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:26	233984              c:\windows\system32\defaultlocationcpl.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:00 . 2009-07-14 01:40	233984              c:\windows\system32\defaultlocationcpl.dll
- 2011-02-13 15:52 . 2010-12-21 06:10	100864              c:\windows\system32\davclnt.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:26	100864              c:\windows\system32\davclnt.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-20 13:26	787968              c:\windows\system32\d3d11.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:42 . 2009-07-14 01:40	787968              c:\windows\system32\d3d11.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:26	573952              c:\windows\system32\d3d10level9.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:42 . 2009-07-14 01:40	573952              c:\windows\system32\d3d10level9.dll
+ 2011-06-16 18:00 . 2010-11-20 13:26	321024              c:\windows\system32\d3d10_1core.dll
- 2011-06-16 18:00 . 2011-01-17 06:17	197120              c:\windows\system32\d3d10_1.dll
+ 2011-06-16 18:00 . 2011-01-17 11:09	197120              c:\windows\system32\d3d10_1.dll
+ 2011-03-22 06:57 . 2011-02-19 12:04	902656              c:\windows\system32\d2d1.dll
- 2011-03-22 06:57 . 2011-02-19 06:36	902656              c:\windows\system32\d2d1.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:25	177152              c:\windows\system32\cryptsvc.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:25	197120              c:\windows\system32\credui.dll
+ 2011-03-12 21:58 . 2010-12-23 10:42	961024              c:\windows\system32\CPFilters.dll
- 2011-03-12 21:58 . 2010-12-23 06:07	961024              c:\windows\system32\CPFilters.dll
- 2010-12-16 17:01 . 2010-10-16 05:23	112000              c:\windows\system32\consent.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:32	112000              c:\windows\system32\consent.exe
- 2011-08-09 21:10 . 2011-07-16 05:17	338432              c:\windows\system32\conhost.exe
+ 2011-08-09 21:10 . 2011-06-24 05:25	338432              c:\windows\system32\conhost.exe
+ 2009-07-14 05:38 . 2011-09-20 11:16	262144              c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\ntuser.dat
- 2009-07-14 05:38 . 2011-01-03 21:14	262144              c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\ntuser.dat
+ 2009-07-14 05:12 . 2011-09-20 09:08	262144              c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\IETldCache\index.dat
- 2009-07-14 05:12 . 2011-08-26 18:38	262144              c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\IETldCache\index.dat
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:25	594432              c:\windows\system32\comdlg32.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:25	633856              c:\windows\system32\comctl32.dll
- 2010-10-13 15:46 . 2010-08-21 06:31	633856              c:\windows\system32\comctl32.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:24	345088              c:\windows\system32\cmd.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:25	314368              c:\windows\system32\clusapi.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:34 . 2009-07-14 01:40	314368              c:\windows\system32\clusapi.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:28	780008              c:\windows\system32\ci.dll
+ 2011-06-30 19:51 . 2010-11-20 13:25	207872              c:\windows\system32\cfgmgr32.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:50 . 2009-07-14 01:40	460800              c:\windows\system32\certcli.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:25	460800              c:\windows\system32\certcli.dll
- 2011-02-13 15:52 . 2011-01-26 06:31	144384              c:\windows\system32\cdd.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 12:55	144384              c:\windows\system32\cdd.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:25	139264              c:\windows\system32\cabview.dll
- 2010-08-03 08:29 . 2010-01-09 07:19	139264              c:\windows\system32\cabview.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:24	899584              c:\windows\system32\Bubbles.scr
- 2009-07-13 23:57 . 2009-07-14 01:38	899584              c:\windows\system32\Bubbles.scr
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:25	136192              c:\windows\system32\browser.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:53 . 2009-07-14 01:40	136192              c:\windows\system32\browser.dll
+ 2011-04-14 19:40 . 2011-02-05 17:06	518672              c:\windows\system32\Boot\winresume.exe
+ 2011-04-14 19:40 . 2011-02-05 17:06	605552              c:\windows\system32\Boot\winload.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:25	840192              c:\windows\system32\blackbox.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	840192              c:\windows\system32\blackbox.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:46 . 2009-07-14 01:38	232448              c:\windows\system32\bitsadmin.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:24	232448              c:\windows\system32\bitsadmin.exe
- 2009-07-13 23:53 . 2009-07-14 01:40	504320              c:\windows\system32\biocpl.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:25	504320              c:\windows\system32\biocpl.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:25	705024              c:\windows\system32\BFE.DLL
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:28	298104              c:\windows\system32\bcryptprimitives.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:25	168448              c:\windows\system32\bcdsrv.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:24	346112              c:\windows\system32\bcdedit.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:24	175616              c:\windows\system32\bcdboot.exe
- 2009-07-13 23:23 . 2009-07-14 01:38	175616              c:\windows\system32\bcdboot.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:25	749568              c:\windows\system32\batmeter.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:28	166784              c:\windows\system32\basecsp.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:25	472064              c:\windows\system32\azroleui.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:46 . 2009-07-14 01:40	472064              c:\windows\system32\azroleui.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:25	897536              c:\windows\system32\azroles.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:25	114688              c:\windows\system32\AxInstSv.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:50 . 2009-07-14 01:40	114688              c:\windows\system32\AxInstSv.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:00 . 2009-07-14 01:40	135680              c:\windows\system32\AuxiliaryDisplayServices.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:25	135680              c:\windows\system32\AuxiliaryDisplayServices.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:25	726528              c:\windows\system32\AuxiliaryDisplayCpl.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:00 . 2009-07-14 01:40	726528              c:\windows\system32\AuxiliaryDisplayCpl.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:56 . 2009-07-14 01:40	155136              c:\windows\system32\autoplay.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:25	155136              c:\windows\system32\autoplay.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:25 . 2009-07-14 01:38	763904              c:\windows\system32\autofmt.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:24	763904              c:\windows\system32\autofmt.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:24	793088              c:\windows\system32\autoconv.exe
- 2009-07-13 23:25 . 2009-07-14 01:38	793088              c:\windows\system32\autoconv.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:24	777728              c:\windows\system32\autochk.exe
- 2009-07-13 23:25 . 2009-07-14 01:38	777728              c:\windows\system32\autochk.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-20 13:25	679424              c:\windows\system32\audiosrv.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:18 . 2009-07-14 01:40	296448              c:\windows\system32\AudioSes.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:25	296448              c:\windows\system32\AudioSes.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:24	126464              c:\windows\system32\audiodg.exe
- 2009-07-14 00:18 . 2009-07-14 01:38	126464              c:\windows\system32\audiodg.exe
+ 2011-04-14 19:41 . 2011-02-19 09:00	367616              c:\windows\system32\atmfd.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:25	342016              c:\windows\system32\apphelp.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:24	122880              c:\windows\system32\aitagent.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:25	412160              c:\windows\system32\aepdu.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:32 . 2009-07-14 01:24	424448              c:\windows\system32\aeinv.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 12:51	424448              c:\windows\system32\aeinv.dll


----------



## boulder38

+ 2011-07-02 16:47 . 2010-11-20 13:25	125952              c:\windows\system32\AdvancedInstallers\cmiadapter.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:47 . 2011-09-16 14:47	114176              c:\windows\system32\admparse.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-20 13:25	958464              c:\windows\system32\actxprxy.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:25	213504              c:\windows\system32\ActionQueue.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:35 . 2009-07-14 01:40	213504              c:\windows\system32\ActionQueue.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:56 . 2009-07-14 01:40	549888              c:\windows\system32\ActionCenterCPL.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:25	549888              c:\windows\system32\ActionCenterCPL.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:56 . 2009-07-14 01:40	780800              c:\windows\system32\ActionCenter.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:25	780800              c:\windows\system32\ActionCenter.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:25	158720              c:\windows\system32\aaclient.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:25	194048              c:\windows\servicing\TrustedInstaller.exe
- 2009-07-13 23:35 . 2009-07-14 01:39	194048              c:\windows\servicing\TrustedInstaller.exe
+ 2009-07-14 04:46 . 2011-09-22 08:03	106808              c:\windows\ServiceProfiles\NetworkService\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\SoftwareProtectionPlatform\Cache\cache.dat
+ 2009-07-14 05:01 . 2011-09-22 08:03	393648              c:\windows\ServiceProfiles\LocalService\AppData\Local\FontCache-System.dat
+ 2011-09-18 12:19 . 2011-09-20 08:43	826524              c:\windows\ServiceProfiles\LocalService\AppData\Local\FontCache-S-1-5-21-683929258-1234514080-2526877278-1001-4096.dat
+ 2010-10-01 15:02 . 2011-09-18 12:37	394416              c:\windows\ServiceProfiles\LocalService\AppData\Local\FontCache-S-1-5-21-683929258-1234514080-2526877278-1001-12288.dat
+ 2011-04-06 15:48 . 2011-04-06 15:48	236880              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\System.Net.dll
- 2011-04-12 21:16 . 2011-04-12 21:16	597832              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\SOS.dll
+ 2011-05-17 09:08 . 2011-05-17 09:08	597832              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\SOS.dll
+ 2011-04-06 16:45 . 2011-04-06 16:45	260448              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\ServiceModelReg.exe
- 2010-03-18 13:27 . 2010-03-18 13:27	578896              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\mscoreei.dll
+ 2011-05-17 09:08 . 2011-05-17 09:08	578896              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\mscoreei.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-05 01:53	729088              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v3.5\Microsoft.Build.Tasks.v3.5.dll
- 2009-07-13 20:54 . 2009-06-10 20:31	729088              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v3.5\Microsoft.Build.Tasks.v3.5.dll
- 2010-10-02 09:30 . 2010-03-02 23:23	171368              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v3.0\WPF\PresentationHostDLL.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-05 01:53	171368              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v3.0\WPF\PresentationHostDLL.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-05 01:52	149328              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v3.0\Windows Communication Foundation\WsatConfig.exe
- 2009-07-14 01:01 . 2009-06-10 20:30	149328              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v3.0\Windows Communication Foundation\WsatConfig.exe
- 2009-07-14 01:01 . 2009-06-10 20:30	847872              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v3.0\Windows Communication Foundation\System.Runtime.Serialization.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-05 01:52	847872              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v3.0\Windows Communication Foundation\System.Runtime.Serialization.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-05 01:52	271712              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v3.0\Windows Communication Foundation\SMConfigInstaller.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-05 01:52	153440              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v3.0\Windows Communication Foundation\ServiceModelReg.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-05 01:52	163840              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v3.0\Windows Communication Foundation\Microsoft.Transactions.Bridge.Dtc.dll
- 2009-07-14 01:01 . 2009-06-10 20:30	163840              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v3.0\Windows Communication Foundation\Microsoft.Transactions.Bridge.Dtc.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-05 01:52	856400              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v3.0\Windows Communication Foundation\infocard.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-05 01:52	165720              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v3.0\Windows Communication Foundation\ComSvcConfig.exe
- 2009-07-14 01:01 . 2009-06-10 20:30	165720              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v3.0\Windows Communication Foundation\ComSvcConfig.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-05 01:57	745296              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\webengine.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-05 01:57	839680              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\System.Web.Services.dll
- 2009-07-13 20:37 . 2009-06-10 20:40	839680              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\System.Web.Services.dll
- 2009-07-13 20:37 . 2009-06-10 20:40	835584              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\System.Web.Mobile.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-05 01:57	835584              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\System.Web.Mobile.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-05 01:57	114688              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\System.ServiceProcess.dll
- 2009-07-13 20:37 . 2009-06-10 20:40	114688              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\System.ServiceProcess.dll
- 2010-10-02 09:30 . 2010-03-03 23:26	258048              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\System.Security.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-05 01:57	258048              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\System.Security.dll
- 2009-07-13 20:37 . 2009-06-10 20:40	303104              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\System.Runtime.Remoting.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-05 01:57	303104              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\System.Runtime.Remoting.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-05 01:57	258048              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\System.Messaging.dll
- 2009-07-13 20:37 . 2009-06-10 20:40	258048              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\System.Messaging.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-05 01:57	385024              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\System.Management.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-05 01:57	133120              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\System.EnterpriseServices.Wrapper.dll
- 2009-07-13 20:37 . 2009-06-10 20:40	133120              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\System.EnterpriseServices.Wrapper.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-05 01:57	245760              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\System.EnterpriseServices.dll
- 2009-07-13 20:37 . 2009-06-10 20:40	245760              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\System.EnterpriseServices.dll
- 2009-07-13 20:37 . 2009-06-10 20:40	626688              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\System.Drawing.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-05 01:57	626688              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\System.Drawing.dll
- 2009-07-13 20:37 . 2009-06-10 20:40	401408              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\System.DirectoryServices.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-05 01:56	401408              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\System.DirectoryServices.dll
- 2009-07-13 20:37 . 2009-06-10 20:40	970752              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\System.Deployment.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-05 01:56	970752              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\System.Deployment.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-05 01:56	745472              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\System.Data.SqlXml.dll
- 2009-07-13 20:37 . 2009-06-10 20:40	745472              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\System.Data.SqlXml.dll
- 2009-07-13 20:37 . 2009-06-10 20:40	502272              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\System.Data.OracleClient.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-05 01:56	502272              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\System.Data.OracleClient.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-05 01:56	425984              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\System.configuration.dll
- 2009-07-13 20:37 . 2009-06-10 20:40	425984              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\System.configuration.dll
- 2011-06-30 19:50 . 2011-03-29 22:26	485192              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\SOS.dll
+ 2011-09-18 10:20 . 2011-03-29 22:32	485192              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\SOS.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-05 01:56	113488              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\shfusion.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-05 01:56	159560              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\ngen.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-05 01:56	494416              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\mscorsvc.dll
- 2009-07-13 20:37 . 2009-06-10 20:39	165712              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\mscorpe.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-05 01:56	165712              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\mscorpe.dll
- 2009-07-13 20:37 . 2009-06-10 20:39	113488              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\mscorld.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-05 01:56	113488              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\mscorld.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-05 01:56	576848              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\mscordbi.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-05 01:56	112464              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\MmcAspExt.dll
- 2009-07-13 20:37 . 2009-06-10 20:39	610304              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\Microsoft.VisualBasic.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-05 01:56	610304              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\Microsoft.VisualBasic.dll
- 2009-07-13 20:37 . 2009-06-10 20:39	655360              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\Microsoft.Build.Tasks.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-05 01:56	655360              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\Microsoft.Build.Tasks.dll
- 2009-07-13 20:37 . 2009-06-10 20:39	348160              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\Microsoft.Build.Engine.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-05 01:56	348160              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\Microsoft.Build.Engine.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-05 01:56	328008              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\ilasm.exe
- 2009-07-13 20:37 . 2009-06-10 20:39	328008              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\ilasm.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-05 01:56	797016              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\diasymreader.dll
- 2009-07-13 20:37 . 2009-06-10 20:39	102400              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\CasPol.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-05 01:56	102400              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\CasPol.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-05 01:56	126280              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\alink.dll
+ 2011-04-06 15:48 . 2011-04-06 15:48	236880              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.Net.dll
- 2011-04-12 14:11 . 2011-04-12 14:11	517448              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\SOS.dll
+ 2011-05-17 08:27 . 2011-05-17 08:27	517448              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\SOS.dll
+ 2011-04-06 15:48 . 2011-04-06 15:48	191840              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\ServiceModelReg.exe
+ 2011-05-17 08:27 . 2011-05-17 08:27	413520              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\mscoreei.dll
+ 2011-05-17 08:27 . 2011-05-17 08:27	956240              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\mscordbi.dll
+ 2011-05-17 08:27 . 2011-05-17 08:27	385864              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\clrjit.dll
- 2011-04-12 14:11 . 2011-04-12 14:11	385864              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\clrjit.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-05 01:53	802816              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.5\Microsoft.Build.Tasks.v3.5.dll
- 2009-07-13 21:10 . 2009-06-10 21:14	802816              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.5\Microsoft.Build.Tasks.v3.5.dll
- 2010-10-02 09:30 . 2010-03-02 23:24	130408              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.0\WPF\PresentationHostDLL.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-05 01:53	130408              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.0\WPF\PresentationHostDLL.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-05 01:52	149328              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.0\Windows Communication Foundation\WsatConfig.exe
- 2009-07-14 00:36 . 2009-06-10 21:14	149328              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.0\Windows Communication Foundation\WsatConfig.exe
- 2009-07-14 00:36 . 2009-06-10 21:14	970752              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.0\Windows Communication Foundation\System.Runtime.Serialization.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-05 01:52	970752              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.0\Windows Communication Foundation\System.Runtime.Serialization.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:36 . 2009-06-10 21:14	128848              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.0\Windows Communication Foundation\SMSvcHost.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-05 01:52	128848              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.0\Windows Communication Foundation\SMSvcHost.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-05 01:52	110592              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.0\Windows Communication Foundation\SMdiagnostics.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:36 . 2009-06-10 21:14	110592              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.0\Windows Communication Foundation\SMdiagnostics.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-05 01:52	178016              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.0\Windows Communication Foundation\SMConfigInstaller.exe
- 2009-07-14 00:36 . 2009-06-10 21:14	178016              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.0\Windows Communication Foundation\SMConfigInstaller.exe
- 2009-07-14 00:36 . 2009-06-10 21:14	153440              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.0\Windows Communication Foundation\ServiceModelReg.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-05 01:52	153440              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.0\Windows Communication Foundation\ServiceModelReg.exe
- 2009-07-14 00:36 . 2009-06-10 21:14	163840              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.0\Windows Communication Foundation\Microsoft.Transactions.Bridge.Dtc.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-05 01:52	163840              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.0\Windows Communication Foundation\Microsoft.Transactions.Bridge.Dtc.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:36 . 2009-06-10 21:14	878416              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.0\Windows Communication Foundation\infocard.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-05 01:52	878416              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.0\Windows Communication Foundation\infocard.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-05 01:52	165720              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.0\Windows Communication Foundation\ComSvcConfig.exe
- 2010-10-06 18:43 . 2010-09-23 22:31	436048              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\webengine.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-05 01:58	436048              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\webengine.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-05 01:58	839680              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\System.Web.Services.dll
- 2009-07-13 20:46 . 2009-06-10 21:23	839680              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\System.Web.Services.dll
- 2009-07-13 20:46 . 2009-06-10 21:23	835584              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\System.Web.Mobile.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-05 01:58	835584              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\System.Web.Mobile.dll
- 2009-07-13 20:46 . 2009-06-10 21:23	114688              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\System.ServiceProcess.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-05 01:58	114688              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\System.ServiceProcess.dll
- 2010-10-02 09:30 . 2010-03-03 23:27	258048              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\System.Security.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-05 01:58	258048              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\System.Security.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-05 01:58	303104              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\System.Runtime.Remoting.dll
- 2009-07-13 20:46 . 2009-06-10 21:23	303104              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\System.Runtime.Remoting.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-05 01:58	258048              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\System.Messaging.dll
- 2009-07-13 20:46 . 2009-06-10 21:23	258048              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\System.Messaging.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-05 01:58	385024              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\System.Management.dll
- 2009-07-13 20:46 . 2009-07-13 20:46	113664              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\System.EnterpriseServices.Wrapper.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 04:12	113664              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\System.EnterpriseServices.Wrapper.dll
- 2009-07-13 20:46 . 2009-06-10 21:23	258048              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\System.EnterpriseServices.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-05 01:58	258048              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\System.EnterpriseServices.dll
- 2009-07-13 20:46 . 2009-06-10 21:23	626688              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\System.Drawing.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-05 01:58	626688              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\System.Drawing.dll
- 2009-07-13 20:46 . 2009-06-10 21:23	401408              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\System.DirectoryServices.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-05 01:58	401408              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\System.DirectoryServices.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-05 01:58	970752              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\System.Deployment.dll
- 2009-07-13 20:46 . 2009-06-10 21:23	970752              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\System.Deployment.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-05 01:58	745472              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\System.Data.SqlXml.dll
- 2009-07-13 20:46 . 2009-06-10 21:23	745472              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\System.Data.SqlXml.dll
- 2009-07-13 20:46 . 2009-06-10 21:23	486400              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\System.Data.OracleClient.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-05 01:58	486400              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\System.Data.OracleClient.dll
- 2009-07-13 20:46 . 2009-06-10 21:23	425984              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\System.configuration.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-05 01:58	425984              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\System.configuration.dll
- 2011-06-30 19:50 . 2011-03-29 22:31	388936              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\SOS.dll
+ 2011-09-18 10:20 . 2011-03-29 22:33	388936              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\SOS.dll
- 2009-07-13 20:46 . 2009-06-10 21:23	115536              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\shfusion.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-05 01:58	115536              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\shfusion.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-05 01:57	229712              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\mscorsvc.dll
- 2009-07-13 20:46 . 2009-06-10 21:23	110928              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\mscorpe.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-05 01:57	110928              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\mscorpe.dll
- 2011-06-30 19:50 . 2011-03-29 22:31	363856              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\mscorjit.dll
+ 2011-09-18 10:20 . 2011-03-29 22:33	363856              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\mscorjit.dll
- 2009-07-13 20:46 . 2009-06-10 21:23	304976              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\mscordbi.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-05 01:57	304976              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\mscordbi.dll
+ 2011-09-18 10:20 . 2011-03-29 22:33	995672              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\mscordacwks.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-05 01:57	610304              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\Microsoft.VisualBasic.dll
- 2009-07-13 20:46 . 2009-06-10 21:23	610304              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\Microsoft.VisualBasic.dll
- 2009-07-13 20:46 . 2009-06-10 21:23	372736              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Compatibility.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-05 01:57	372736              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Compatibility.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-05 01:57	655360              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\Microsoft.Build.Tasks.dll
- 2009-07-13 20:46 . 2009-06-10 21:23	655360              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\Microsoft.Build.Tasks.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-05 01:57	348160              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\Microsoft.Build.Engine.dll
- 2009-07-13 20:46 . 2009-06-10 21:22	348160              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\Microsoft.Build.Engine.dll
- 2009-07-13 20:46 . 2009-06-10 21:22	227656              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\ilasm.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-05 01:57	227656              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\ilasm.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-05 01:57	572760              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\diasymreader.dll
- 2009-07-13 20:46 . 2009-06-10 21:22	572760              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\diasymreader.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-05 01:57	106496              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\CasPol.exe
- 2009-07-13 20:46 . 2009-06-10 21:22	106496              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\CasPol.exe


----------



## boulder38

- 2011-08-13 13:46 . 2011-08-13 13:46	350592              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\UIAutomationClientsideProviders\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\UIAutomationClientsideProviders.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:33 . 2011-09-16 14:33	350592              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\UIAutomationClientsideProviders\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\UIAutomationClientsideProviders.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:33 . 2011-09-16 14:33	163168              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\UIAutomationClient\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\UIAutomationClient.dll
- 2011-08-13 13:46 . 2011-08-13 13:46	163168              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\UIAutomationClient\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\UIAutomationClient.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:32 . 2011-09-16 14:32	138592              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Xml.Linq\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Xml.Linq.dll
- 2011-08-13 13:46 . 2011-08-13 13:46	138592              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Xml.Linq\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Xml.Linq.dll
- 2011-08-13 13:46 . 2011-08-13 13:46	699224              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Xaml\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Xaml.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:32 . 2011-09-16 14:32	699224              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Xaml\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Xaml.dll
- 2011-08-13 13:46 . 2011-08-13 13:46	857960              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Web.Services\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Web.Services.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:32 . 2011-09-16 14:32	857960              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Web.Services\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Web.Services.dll
- 2011-08-13 13:46 . 2011-08-13 13:46	675672              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Speech\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Speech.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:32 . 2011-09-16 14:32	675672              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Speech\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Speech.dll
- 2011-08-13 13:45 . 2011-08-13 13:45	113512              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.ServiceProcess\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.ServiceProcess.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:32 . 2011-09-16 14:32	113512              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.ServiceProcess\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.ServiceProcess.dll
- 2011-08-13 13:46 . 2011-08-13 13:46	129912              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.ServiceModel.Routing\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.ServiceModel.Routing.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:32 . 2011-09-16 14:32	129912              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.ServiceModel.Routing\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.ServiceModel.Routing.dll
- 2011-08-13 13:46 . 2011-08-13 13:46	390008              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.ServiceModel.Discovery\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.ServiceModel.Discovery.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:32 . 2011-09-16 14:32	390008              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.ServiceModel.Discovery\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.ServiceModel.Discovery.dll
- 2011-08-13 13:46 . 2011-08-13 13:46	505208              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.ServiceModel.Activities\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.ServiceModel.Activities.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:32 . 2011-09-16 14:32	505208              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.ServiceModel.Activities\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.ServiceModel.Activities.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:32 . 2011-09-16 14:32	261472              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Security\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Security.dll
- 2011-08-13 13:45 . 2011-08-13 13:45	261472              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Security\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Security.dll
- 2011-08-13 13:46 . 2011-08-13 13:46	122264              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Runtime.Serialization.Formatters.Soap\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Runtime.Serialization.Formatters.Soap.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:32 . 2011-09-16 14:32	122264              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Runtime.Serialization.Formatters.Soap\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Runtime.Serialization.Formatters.Soap.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:32 . 2011-09-16 14:32	291184              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Runtime.Remoting\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Runtime.Remoting.dll
- 2011-08-13 13:46 . 2011-08-13 13:46	291184              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Runtime.Remoting\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Runtime.Remoting.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:32 . 2011-09-16 14:32	349568              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Runtime.DurableInstancing\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Runtime.DurableInstancing.dll
- 2011-08-13 13:46 . 2011-08-13 13:46	349568              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Runtime.DurableInstancing\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Runtime.DurableInstancing.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:32 . 2011-09-16 14:32	236880              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Net\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Net.dll
- 2011-08-13 13:46 . 2011-08-13 13:46	253280              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Messaging\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Messaging.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:32 . 2011-09-16 14:32	253280              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Messaging\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Messaging.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:32 . 2011-09-16 14:32	378720              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Management\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Management.dll
- 2011-08-13 13:45 . 2011-08-13 13:45	378720              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Management\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Management.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:32 . 2011-09-16 14:32	134528              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Management.Instrumentation\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Management.Instrumentation.dll
- 2011-08-13 13:46 . 2011-08-13 13:46	134528              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Management.Instrumentation\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Management.Instrumentation.dll
- 2011-08-13 13:46 . 2011-08-13 13:46	123736              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.IO.Log\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.IO.Log.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:32 . 2011-09-16 14:32	123736              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.IO.Log\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.IO.Log.dll
- 2011-08-13 13:46 . 2011-08-13 13:46	392552              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.IdentityModel\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.IdentityModel.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:32 . 2011-09-16 14:32	392552              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.IdentityModel\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.IdentityModel.dll
- 2011-08-13 13:46 . 2011-08-13 13:46	125816              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.IdentityModel.Selectors\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.IdentityModel.Selectors.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:32 . 2011-09-16 14:32	125816              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.IdentityModel.Selectors\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.IdentityModel.Selectors.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:32 . 2011-09-16 14:32	120152              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Dynamic\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Dynamic.dll
- 2011-08-13 13:45 . 2011-08-13 13:45	120152              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Dynamic\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Dynamic.dll
- 2011-08-13 13:45 . 2011-08-13 13:45	607064              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Drawing\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Drawing.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:32 . 2011-09-16 14:32	607064              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Drawing\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Drawing.dll
- 2011-08-13 13:45 . 2011-08-13 13:45	395120              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.DirectoryServices\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.DirectoryServices.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:32 . 2011-09-16 14:32	395120              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.DirectoryServices\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.DirectoryServices.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:32 . 2011-09-16 14:32	182144              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.DirectoryServices.Protocols\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.DirectoryServices.Protocols.dll
- 2011-08-13 13:45 . 2011-08-13 13:45	182144              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.DirectoryServices.Protocols\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.DirectoryServices.Protocols.dll
- 2011-08-13 13:45 . 2011-08-13 13:45	285072              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.DirectoryServices.AccountManagement\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.DirectoryServices.AccountManagement.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:32 . 2011-09-16 14:32	285072              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.DirectoryServices.AccountManagement\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.DirectoryServices.AccountManagement.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:32 . 2011-09-16 14:32	829280              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Deployment\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Deployment.dll
- 2011-08-13 13:45 . 2011-08-13 13:45	829280              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Deployment\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Deployment.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:32 . 2011-09-16 14:32	747360              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Data.SqlXml\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Data.SqlXml.dll
- 2011-08-13 13:45 . 2011-08-13 13:45	747360              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Data.SqlXml\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Data.SqlXml.dll
- 2011-08-13 13:46 . 2011-08-13 13:46	436600              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Data.Services.Client\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Data.Services.Client.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:32 . 2011-09-16 14:32	436600              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Data.Services.Client\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Data.Services.Client.dll
- 2011-08-13 13:46 . 2011-08-13 13:46	683872              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Data.Linq\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Data.Linq.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:32 . 2011-09-16 14:32	683872              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Data.Linq\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Data.Linq.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:32 . 2011-09-16 14:32	409448              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Configuration\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.configuration.dll
- 2011-08-13 13:45 . 2011-08-13 13:45	409448              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Configuration\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.configuration.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:32 . 2011-09-16 14:32	210816              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.ComponentModel.Composition\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.ComponentModel.Composition.dll
- 2011-08-13 13:45 . 2011-08-13 13:45	210816              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.ComponentModel.Composition\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.ComponentModel.Composition.dll
- 2011-08-13 13:45 . 2011-08-13 13:45	149848              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.AddIn\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.AddIn.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:32 . 2011-09-16 14:32	149848              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.AddIn\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.AddIn.dll
- 2011-08-13 13:46 . 2011-08-13 13:46	122248              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Activities.DurableInstancing\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Activities.DurableInstancing.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:32 . 2011-09-16 14:32	122248              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Activities.DurableInstancing\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Activities.DurableInstancing.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:32 . 2011-09-16 14:32	525704              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Activities.Core.Presentation\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Activities.Core.Presentation.dll
- 2011-08-13 13:46 . 2011-08-13 13:46	525704              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Activities.Core.Presentation\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Activities.Core.Presentation.dll
- 2011-08-13 13:45 . 2011-08-13 13:45	112976              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\sysglobl\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\sysglobl.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:32 . 2011-09-16 14:32	112976              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\sysglobl\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\sysglobl.dll
- 2011-08-13 13:46 . 2011-08-13 13:46	581464              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\ReachFramework\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\ReachFramework.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:33 . 2011-09-16 14:33	581464              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\ReachFramework\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\ReachFramework.dll
- 2011-08-13 13:46 . 2011-08-13 13:46	832856              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\PresentationUI\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\PresentationUI.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:33 . 2011-09-16 14:33	832856              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\PresentationUI\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\PresentationUI.dll
- 2011-08-13 13:46 . 2011-08-13 13:46	194424              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\PresentationFramework.Royale\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\PresentationFramework.Royale.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:33 . 2011-09-16 14:33	194424              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\PresentationFramework.Royale\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\PresentationFramework.Royale.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:33 . 2011-09-16 14:33	478576              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\PresentationFramework.Luna\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\PresentationFramework.Luna.dll
- 2011-08-13 13:46 . 2011-08-13 13:46	478576              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\PresentationFramework.Luna\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\PresentationFramework.Luna.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:33 . 2011-09-16 14:33	167288              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\PresentationFramework.Classic\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\PresentationFramework.Classic.dll
- 2011-08-13 13:46 . 2011-08-13 13:46	167288              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\PresentationFramework.Classic\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\PresentationFramework.Classic.dll
- 2011-08-13 13:46 . 2011-08-13 13:46	232304              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\PresentationFramework.Aero\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\PresentationFramework.Aero.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:32 . 2011-09-16 14:32	232304              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\PresentationFramework.Aero\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\PresentationFramework.Aero.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:37 . 2011-09-16 14:37	397208              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.Runtime\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.Runtime.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:37 . 2011-09-16 14:37	133544              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.Runtime.Internal\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.Runtime.Internal.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:37 . 2011-09-16 14:37	201648              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.ServerDocument\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.ServerDocument.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:37 . 2011-09-16 14:37	163744              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.Hosting\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.Hosting.dll
- 2011-08-13 13:45 . 2011-08-13 13:45	661352              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualBasic\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualBasic.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:32 . 2011-09-16 14:32	661352              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualBasic\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualBasic.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:32 . 2011-09-16 14:32	349576              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Compatibility\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Compatibility.dll
- 2011-08-13 13:46 . 2011-08-13 13:46	349576              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Compatibility\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Compatibility.dll
- 2011-08-13 13:46 . 2011-08-13 13:46	387960              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Transactions.Bridge\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.Transactions.Bridge.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:32 . 2011-09-16 14:32	387960              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Transactions.Bridge\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.Transactions.Bridge.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:37 . 2011-09-16 14:37	141688              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Office.Tools.Word\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.Office.Tools.Word.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:37 . 2011-09-16 14:37	341392              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Office.Tools.Word.Implementation\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.Office.Tools.Word.Implementation.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:37 . 2011-09-16 14:37	139672              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Office.Tools.Outlook.Implementation\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.Office.Tools.Outlook.Implementation.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:37 . 2011-09-16 14:37	171384              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Office.Tools.Excel\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.Office.Tools.Excel.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:37 . 2011-09-16 14:37	465304              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Office.Tools.Excel.Implementation\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.Office.Tools.Excel.Implementation.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:37 . 2011-09-16 14:37	357272              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Office.Tools.Common.Implementation\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.Office.Tools.Common.Implementation.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:32 . 2011-09-16 14:32	746336              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.JScript\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.JScript.dll
- 2011-08-13 13:45 . 2011-08-13 13:45	746336              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.JScript\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.JScript.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:32 . 2011-09-16 14:32	505184              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.CSharp\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.CSharp.dll
- 2011-08-13 13:45 . 2011-08-13 13:45	505184              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.CSharp\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.CSharp.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:32 . 2011-09-16 14:32	288616              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_64\System.Transactions\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Transactions.dll
- 2011-08-13 13:46 . 2011-08-13 13:46	288616              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_64\System.Transactions\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Transactions.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:32 . 2011-09-16 14:32	335712              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_64\System.Printing\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Printing.dll
- 2011-08-13 13:46 . 2011-08-13 13:46	335712              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_64\System.Printing\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Printing.dll
- 2011-08-13 13:45 . 2011-08-13 13:45	125440              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_64\System.EnterpriseServices\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.EnterpriseServices.Wrapper.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:32 . 2011-09-16 14:32	125440              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_64\System.EnterpriseServices\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.EnterpriseServices.Wrapper.dll
- 2011-08-13 13:45 . 2011-08-13 13:45	237424              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_64\System.EnterpriseServices\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.EnterpriseServices.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:32 . 2011-09-16 14:32	237424              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_64\System.EnterpriseServices\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.EnterpriseServices.dll
- 2011-08-13 13:46 . 2011-08-13 13:46	187776              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_64\Microsoft.Transactions.Bridge.Dtc\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.Transactions.Bridge.Dtc.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:32 . 2011-09-16 14:32	187776              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_64\Microsoft.Transactions.Bridge.Dtc\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.Transactions.Bridge.Dtc.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:32 . 2011-09-16 14:32	269672              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\System.Transactions\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Transactions.dll
- 2011-08-13 13:45 . 2011-08-13 13:45	269672              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\System.Transactions\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Transactions.dll
- 2011-08-13 13:45 . 2011-08-13 13:45	334688              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\System.Printing\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Printing.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:32 . 2011-09-16 14:32	334688              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\System.Printing\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Printing.dll
- 2011-08-13 13:45 . 2011-08-13 13:45	109568              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\System.EnterpriseServices\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.EnterpriseServices.Wrapper.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:32 . 2011-09-16 14:32	109568              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\System.EnterpriseServices\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.EnterpriseServices.Wrapper.dll
- 2011-08-13 13:45 . 2011-08-13 13:45	246128              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\System.EnterpriseServices\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.EnterpriseServices.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:32 . 2011-09-16 14:32	246128              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\System.EnterpriseServices\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.EnterpriseServices.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:32 . 2011-09-16 14:32	170368              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\Microsoft.Transactions.Bridge.Dtc\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.Transactions.Bridge.Dtc.dll
- 2011-08-13 13:45 . 2011-08-13 13:45	170368              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\Microsoft.Transactions.Bridge.Dtc\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.Transactions.Bridge.Dtc.dll
+ 2011-04-28 19:27 . 2011-04-28 19:27	608768              c:\windows\Installer\4a8f07.msp
+ 2011-06-19 22:33 . 2011-06-19 22:33	407552              c:\windows\Installer\4a8d0e.msp
+ 2011-08-21 22:19 . 2011-08-21 22:19	133120              c:\windows\Installer\3724ae.msp
- 2010-10-01 06:53 . 2010-10-01 06:53	571232              c:\windows\Installer\{90140000-006E-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}\misc.exe
+ 2011-09-16 14:36 . 2011-09-16 14:36	571232              c:\windows\Installer\{90140000-006E-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}\misc.exe
- 2010-10-01 06:38 . 2011-08-13 13:49	415584              c:\windows\Installer\{90140000-003D-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}\pubs.exe
+ 2010-10-01 06:38 . 2011-09-16 14:38	415584              c:\windows\Installer\{90140000-003D-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}\pubs.exe
+ 2010-10-01 06:38 . 2011-09-16 14:38	303456              c:\windows\Installer\{90140000-003D-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}\outicon.exe
- 2010-10-01 06:38 . 2011-08-13 13:49	303456              c:\windows\Installer\{90140000-003D-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}\outicon.exe
- 2010-10-01 06:38 . 2011-08-13 13:49	571232              c:\windows\Installer\{90140000-003D-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}\misc.exe
+ 2010-10-01 06:38 . 2011-09-16 14:38	571232              c:\windows\Installer\{90140000-003D-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}\misc.exe
- 2010-10-01 06:38 . 2011-08-13 13:49	326496              c:\windows\Installer\{90140000-003D-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}\joticon.exe
+ 2010-10-01 06:38 . 2011-09-16 14:38	326496              c:\windows\Installer\{90140000-003D-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}\joticon.exe
+ 2010-02-13 05:25 . 2010-02-13 05:25	128384              c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109E60090400000000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\FPLACE.DLL
+ 2009-09-04 08:02 . 2009-09-04 08:02	591680              c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109D30000000000000000F01FEC\14.0.6029\MSLID.DLL
+ 2010-02-28 02:13 . 2010-02-28 02:13	579968              c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109D30000000000000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\VPREVIEW.EXE
+ 2010-01-09 20:47 . 2010-01-09 20:47	133512              c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109D30000000000000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\TWCUTCHR.DLL
+ 2010-02-28 01:18 . 2010-02-28 01:18	105344              c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109D30000000000000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\TRANSMGR.DLL
+ 2010-03-01 04:09 . 2010-03-01 04:09	524176              c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109D30000000000000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\SOA.DLL
+ 2010-03-25 09:23 . 2010-03-25 09:23	203632              c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109D30000000000000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\SHAREPOINTPROVIDER.DLL
+ 2010-02-28 01:13 . 2010-02-28 01:13	521616              c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109D30000000000000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\SELFCERT.EXE
+ 2010-03-22 20:29 . 2010-03-22 20:29	340400              c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109D30000000000000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\SCNPST64.DLL
+ 2010-03-22 20:30 . 2010-03-22 20:30	329640              c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109D30000000000000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\SCNPST32.DLL
+ 2010-03-23 09:57 . 2010-03-23 09:57	415088              c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109D30000000000000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\RTFHTML.DLL
+ 2010-03-01 03:56 . 2010-03-01 03:56	647552              c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109D30000000000000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\PTXT9.DLL
+ 2010-03-22 20:30 . 2010-03-22 20:30	308584              c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109D30000000000000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\PSTPRX32.DLL
+ 2010-02-28 01:22 . 2010-02-28 01:22	139136              c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109D30000000000000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\PRTF9.DLL
+ 2010-03-23 09:57 . 2010-03-23 09:57	329104              c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109D30000000000000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\OUTLPH.DLL
+ 2010-03-22 20:30 . 2010-03-22 20:30	523656              c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109D30000000000000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\OUTLMIME.DLL
+ 2010-03-22 20:30 . 2010-03-22 20:30	122720              c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109D30000000000000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\OUTLCTL.DLL
+ 2010-02-28 03:41 . 2010-02-28 03:41	615800              c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109D30000000000000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\ONWORDADDIN.DLL
+ 2010-02-28 03:41 . 2010-02-28 03:41	560512              c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109D30000000000000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\ONPPTADDIN.DLL
+ 2010-03-29 19:26 . 2010-03-29 19:26	227712              c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109D30000000000000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\ONENOTEM.EXE
+ 2010-02-28 03:41 . 2010-02-28 03:41	533368              c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109D30000000000000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\ONBTTNWD.DLL
+ 2010-02-28 03:41 . 2010-02-28 03:41	533376              c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109D30000000000000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\ONBTTNPPT.DLL
+ 2010-03-01 04:19 . 2010-03-01 04:19	697728              c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109D30000000000000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\ONBTTNOL.DLL
+ 2010-03-01 03:53 . 2010-03-01 03:53	234384              c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109D30000000000000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\OMSXP32.DLL
+ 2010-03-01 03:53 . 2010-03-01 03:53	724352              c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109D30000000000000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\OMSMAIN.DLL
+ 2010-02-28 01:21 . 2010-02-28 01:21	259960              c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109D30000000000000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\OISGRAPH.DLL
+ 2010-02-28 01:21 . 2010-02-28 01:21	886640              c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109D30000000000000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\OISAPP.DLL
+ 2010-02-28 01:21 . 2010-02-28 01:21	274280              c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109D30000000000000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\OIS.EXE
+ 2010-02-28 01:09 . 2010-02-28 01:09	401784              c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109D30000000000000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\OFFXML.DLL
+ 2010-03-10 23:44 . 2010-03-10 23:44	510904              c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109D30000000000000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\ODEPLOY.EXE
+ 2010-01-09 20:23 . 2010-01-09 20:23	169352              c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109D30000000000000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\OARPMANY.EXE
+ 2010-02-28 01:15 . 2010-02-28 01:15	702312              c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109D30000000000000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\MSTORDB.EXE
+ 2010-03-29 20:47 . 2010-03-29 20:47	218464              c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109D30000000000000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\MSPROOF6.DLL
+ 2010-03-16 01:58 . 2010-03-16 01:58	360824              c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109D30000000000000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\MSOUC.EXE
+ 2010-03-16 01:58 . 2010-03-16 01:58	718208              c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109D30000000000000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\MSOSYNC.EXE
+ 2010-03-24 19:28 . 2010-03-24 19:28	473952              c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109D30000000000000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\MSOICONS.EXE
+ 2010-03-06 04:29 . 2010-03-06 04:29	501088              c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109D30000000000000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\MSODCW.DLL
+ 2010-03-01 04:17 . 2010-03-01 04:17	152952              c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109D30000000000000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\MSOCF.DLL
+ 2010-03-29 20:47 . 2010-03-29 20:47	787864              c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109D30000000000000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\MSET7TKJP.DLL
+ 2010-03-29 20:47 . 2010-03-29 20:47	512392              c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109D30000000000000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\MSET7TK.DLL
+ 2010-03-29 20:47 . 2010-03-29 20:47	543144              c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109D30000000000000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\MSET7.DLL
+ 2010-03-24 19:28 . 2010-03-24 19:28	571232              c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109D30000000000000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\MISC.EXE
+ 2010-03-22 20:29 . 2010-03-22 20:29	358240              c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109D30000000000000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\MIMEDIR.DLL
+ 2010-02-28 01:15 . 2010-02-28 01:15	698216              c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109D30000000000000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\MEDCAT.DLL
+ 2010-03-22 20:29 . 2010-03-22 20:29	272800              c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109D30000000000000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\MAPIPH.DLL
+ 2010-10-01 06:37 . 2010-10-01 06:37	960384              c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109D30000000000000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\LOBIOBDA.DLL
+ 2010-03-22 20:30 . 2010-03-22 20:30	135016              c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109D30000000000000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\IMPMAIL.DLL
+ 2010-03-22 19:36 . 2010-03-22 19:36	178560              c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109D30000000000000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\IETAG.DLL
+ 2010-02-28 03:41 . 2010-02-28 03:41	578472              c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109D30000000000000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\IECONTENTSERVICE.EXE
+ 2010-02-04 03:41 . 2010-02-04 03:41	120160              c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109D30000000000000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\FLTLDR.EXE
+ 2010-02-25 10:07 . 2010-02-25 10:07	452936              c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109D30000000000000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\EXPSRV.DLL
+ 2010-03-23 10:03 . 2010-03-23 10:03	104824              c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109D30000000000000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\EXP_PDF.DLL
+ 2010-03-22 20:30 . 2010-03-22 20:30	155008              c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109D30000000000000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\ENVELOPE.DLL
+ 2010-03-22 20:30 . 2010-03-22 20:30	115584              c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109D30000000000000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\EMABLT32.DLL
+ 2010-02-28 01:09 . 2010-02-28 01:09	519584              c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109D30000000000000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\DWTRIG20.EXE
+ 2010-03-23 09:57 . 2010-03-23 09:57	135032              c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109D30000000000000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\CONTAB32.DLL
+ 2010-03-01 04:18 . 2010-03-01 04:18	397656              c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109D30000000000000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\CDLMSO.DLL
+ 2010-01-18 19:59 . 2010-01-18 19:59	998776              c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109D30000000000000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\ASMAIN.DLL
+ 2010-01-18 19:59 . 2010-01-18 19:59	100280              c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109D30000000000000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\ASLTS.DLL
+ 2010-03-23 09:55 . 2010-03-23 09:55	362904              c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109D30000000000000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\ACEXBE.DLL
+ 2010-03-01 04:19 . 2010-03-01 04:19	247200              c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109D30000000000000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\ACEWSS.DLL
+ 2010-03-23 09:54 . 2010-03-23 09:54	220560              c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109D30000000000000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\ACETXT.DLL
+ 2010-03-23 09:55 . 2010-03-23 09:55	527776              c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109D30000000000000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\ACEREP.DLL
+ 2010-03-22 19:51 . 2010-03-22 19:51	329624              c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109D30000000000000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\ACER3X.DLL
+ 2010-03-23 09:55 . 2010-03-23 09:55	383904              c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109D30000000000000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\ACEOLEDB.DLL
+ 2010-03-22 19:51 . 2010-03-22 19:51	278448              c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109D30000000000000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\ACEODBC.DLL
+ 2010-03-23 09:55 . 2010-03-23 09:55	643992              c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109D30000000000000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\ACEEXCL.DLL
+ 2010-03-23 09:54 . 2010-03-23 09:54	334752              c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109D30000000000000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\ACEEXCH.DLL
+ 2010-03-23 09:55 . 2010-03-23 09:55	686504              c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109D30000000000000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\ACEES.DLL
+ 2010-03-23 09:55 . 2010-03-23 09:55	548792              c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109D30000000000000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\ACEDAO.DLL
+ 2010-02-28 03:33 . 2010-02-28 03:33	164224              c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109D30000000000000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\ACCWIZ.DLL
+ 2010-03-23 09:55 . 2010-03-23 09:55	548792              c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109D30000000000000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\ACACEDAO.DLL
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:27	190976              c:\windows\ehome\wtv2dvrms.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:25 . 2009-07-14 01:41	190976              c:\windows\ehome\wtv2dvrms.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:09 . 2009-07-14 01:20	134656              c:\windows\ehome\wow\mcstoredb.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:32	134656              c:\windows\ehome\wow\mcstoredb.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:18	801280              c:\windows\ehome\wow\ehui.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:10 . 2009-07-14 01:15	801280              c:\windows\ehome\wow\ehui.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:32	238080              c:\windows\ehome\wow\BDATunePIA.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:06 . 2009-07-14 01:25	238080              c:\windows\ehome\wow\BDATunePIA.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:27	465920              c:\windows\ehome\mstvcapn.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:22 . 2009-07-14 01:41	465920              c:\windows\ehome\mstvcapn.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:24 . 2009-07-14 01:52	327168              c:\windows\ehome\Microsoft.MediaCenter.TV.Tuners.Interop.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:44	327168              c:\windows\ehome\Microsoft.MediaCenter.TV.Tuners.Interop.dll
- 2009-07-13 22:36 . 2009-07-14 01:24	241664              c:\windows\ehome\Microsoft.MediaCenter.Sports.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:35	241664              c:\windows\ehome\Microsoft.MediaCenter.Sports.dll
- 2010-10-30 15:50 . 2010-08-04 07:14	114688              c:\windows\ehome\Microsoft.MediaCenter.Playback.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:44	114688              c:\windows\ehome\Microsoft.MediaCenter.Playback.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:24 . 2009-07-14 01:51	147968              c:\windows\ehome\Microsoft.MediaCenter.iTV.Media.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:44	147968              c:\windows\ehome\Microsoft.MediaCenter.iTV.Media.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:44	315392              c:\windows\ehome\Microsoft.MediaCenter.Interop.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:24 . 2009-07-14 01:51	315392              c:\windows\ehome\Microsoft.MediaCenter.Interop.dll
- 2009-07-13 22:36 . 2009-07-14 01:22	385024              c:\windows\ehome\Microsoft.MediaCenter.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:35	385024              c:\windows\ehome\Microsoft.MediaCenter.dll


----------



## boulder38

- 2009-07-14 00:24 . 2009-07-14 01:50	133120              c:\windows\ehome\Mcx2Dvcs.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:44	133120              c:\windows\ehome\Mcx2Dvcs.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:44	198656              c:\windows\ehome\mcupdate.exe
- 2010-10-30 15:50 . 2010-08-04 07:14	198656              c:\windows\ehome\mcupdate.exe
- 2009-07-14 00:24 . 2009-07-14 01:48	139264              c:\windows\ehome\mcstoredb.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:44	139264              c:\windows\ehome\mcstoredb.dll
- 2010-10-30 15:50 . 2010-08-04 06:28	638976              c:\windows\ehome\mcstore.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-20 12:32	638976              c:\windows\ehome\mcstore.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:44	207872              c:\windows\ehome\mcplayerinterop.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:25 . 2009-07-14 01:49	207872              c:\windows\ehome\mcplayerinterop.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-20 13:26	962048              c:\windows\ehome\mcplayer.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-20 13:44	741376              c:\windows\ehome\mcepg.dll
- 2010-10-30 15:50 . 2010-08-04 07:14	741376              c:\windows\ehome\mcepg.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:24	288256              c:\windows\ehome\ehvid.exe
- 2009-07-14 00:24 . 2009-07-14 01:39	288256              c:\windows\ehome\ehvid.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:24	163328              c:\windows\ehome\ehtray.exe
- 2009-07-14 00:25 . 2009-07-14 01:39	163328              c:\windows\ehome\ehtray.exe
- 2009-07-14 00:25 . 2009-07-14 01:40	394752              c:\windows\ehome\ehskb.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:26	394752              c:\windows\ehome\ehskb.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:24	696832              c:\windows\ehome\ehrecvr.exe
- 2009-07-13 22:35 . 2009-07-14 01:21	196608              c:\windows\ehome\ehRecObj.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:32	196608              c:\windows\ehome\ehRecObj.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:24	295936              c:\windows\ehome\ehprivjob.exe
- 2010-10-30 15:50 . 2010-08-04 07:05	295936              c:\windows\ehome\ehprivjob.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:26	150528              c:\windows\ehome\ehPresenter.dll
- 2010-10-30 15:50 . 2010-08-04 07:07	150528              c:\windows\ehome\ehPresenter.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:32	172032              c:\windows\ehome\ehiProxy.dll
- 2009-07-13 22:35 . 2009-07-14 01:20	172032              c:\windows\ehome\ehiProxy.dll
- 2010-10-30 15:50 . 2010-08-04 07:07	758784              c:\windows\ehome\ehglid.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:26	758784              c:\windows\ehome\ehglid.dll
- 2009-07-13 22:36 . 2009-07-14 01:20	143360              c:\windows\ehome\ehexthost.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:32	143360              c:\windows\ehome\ehexthost.exe
- 2009-07-14 01:05 . 2009-07-14 01:41	303104              c:\windows\ehome\cbva.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:27	303104              c:\windows\ehome\cbva.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:25 . 2009-07-14 01:40	408576              c:\windows\ehome\BmlDataCarousel.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:25	408576              c:\windows\ehome\BmlDataCarousel.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:21 . 2009-07-14 01:54	249344              c:\windows\ehome\BDATunePIA.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:39	249344              c:\windows\ehome\BDATunePIA.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 12:30	485760              c:\windows\Boot\PCAT\memtest.exe
+ 2011-09-18 11:52 . 2011-09-18 11:52	336896              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\WindowsFormsIntegra#\d3536aadcda3bf1628fd5cb912f0d4df\WindowsFormsIntegration.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 11:41 . 2011-09-18 11:41	231424              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\UIAutomationTypes\0bbce3d1912c29cdb65f7c7bfdfd8a01\UIAutomationTypes.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 11:41 . 2011-09-18 11:41	122368              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\UIAutomationProvider\65616f4785226d28371ccf809e213fa6\UIAutomationProvider.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 11:52 . 2011-09-18 11:52	645120              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\UIAutomationClient\cd62d82bb2e0ebe93c68c701a281d204\UIAutomationClient.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 11:41 . 2011-09-18 11:41	528896              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Xml.Linq\70a6db2664fa1f7e996c58f81f63754d\System.Xml.Linq.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 11:42 . 2011-09-18 11:42	256000              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Windows.Inpu#\321d4a33b1363649a45f47f8fbc107c9\System.Windows.Input.Manipulations.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 11:41 . 2011-09-18 11:41	903168              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Transactions\fbffd4e050d2e397f5b51bcbede33326\System.Transactions.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 11:52 . 2011-09-18 11:52	281088              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.ServiceProce#\41a328f3f1e01dd6d6c45ec27dfb8d12\System.ServiceProcess.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 11:52 . 2011-09-18 11:52	517120              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.ServiceModel#\8a3044d7b76d748396c01aec083a1b01\System.ServiceModel.Routing.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 11:52 . 2011-09-18 11:52	108032              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.ServiceModel#\4288f4e2ad790e4510344567c092ca68\System.ServiceModel.Channels.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 11:37 . 2011-09-18 11:37	946688              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Security\481e4462ee5dbf73d7f92d14505eabca\System.Security.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 11:41 . 2011-09-18 11:41	376832              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Runtime.Seri#\93ea6aa98aa92eb1c27130599616cd48\System.Runtime.Serialization.Formatters.Soap.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 11:41 . 2011-09-18 11:41	987648              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Runtime.Remo#\e01521d8c282ad1e79f9c8334cd4baef\System.Runtime.Remoting.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 11:37 . 2011-09-18 11:37	176640              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Numerics\0615b26e34fbb01ff661b827e8d80c97\System.Numerics.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 11:51 . 2011-09-18 11:51	933376              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Net\836b59a54e74d2a9350d9dbcbee44e7d\System.Net.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 11:51 . 2011-09-18 11:51	781824              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Messaging\e530f9f49dcc8196f1333f65d9e17a51\System.Messaging.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 11:51 . 2011-09-18 11:51	521728              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Management.I#\ca30070d69a7575b9b3637fde765b533\System.Management.Instrumentation.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 11:51 . 2011-09-18 11:51	531456              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.IO.Log\1af1dc859f12d724d15c2f8ac01b7d84\System.IO.Log.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 11:51 . 2011-09-18 11:51	290816              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.IdentityMode#\a236c6b9a7fa2dd99f840ffedb685464\System.IdentityModel.Selectors.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 11:41 . 2011-09-18 11:41	348672              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.EnterpriseSe#\a8ac353249c61750e03ace04cce91d12\System.EnterpriseServices.Wrapper.dll
+ 2011-09-18 11:37 . 2011-09-18 11:37	512000              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Dynamic\d0cb2f5412272538eead0de22ee232c1\System.Dynamic.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 11:51 . 2011-09-18 11:51	632832              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.DirectorySer#\87240375600b6608957d4877632deacd\System.DirectoryServices.Protocols.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 11:50 . 2011-09-18 11:50	141824              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Device\22c569ca3bf7de3f386881fdaaefcf5c\System.Device.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 11:49 . 2011-09-18 11:49	176128              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Data.DataSet#\848a93911e91183c5833abac3c19b8c7\System.Data.DataSetExtensions.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 11:49 . 2011-09-18 11:49	181760              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Configuratio#\9ef51cbff9a0a281683413ff85bdc67e\System.Configuration.Install.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 11:49 . 2011-09-18 11:49	255488              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.ComponentMod#\e5886d887164c57e7bbcff9eace93aff\System.ComponentModel.DataAnnotations.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 11:49 . 2011-09-18 11:49	865792              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.AddIn\a618c2c8cd6669a1f562d583de816049\System.AddIn.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 11:49 . 2011-09-18 11:49	560640              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Activities.D#\c06a32f20b3a8c40bb9ee4caaa7f791f\System.Activities.DurableInstancing.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 11:35 . 2011-09-18 11:35	432128              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\SMSvcHost\898051ff62d86ecbb43c730672a5ce01\SMSvcHost.ni.exe
+ 2011-09-18 11:41 . 2011-09-18 11:41	185344              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\SMDiagnostics\2b6fb4f3fe65c3384cd588c84d5f426a\SMDiagnostics.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 11:40 . 2011-09-18 11:40	802304              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\PresentationFramewo#\e7d3ae8b894e645f195435b0d0cca3d5\PresentationFramework.Luna.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 11:40 . 2011-09-18 11:40	349184              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\PresentationFramewo#\9faf962dcc325fbdecde08f2b4b4de12\PresentationFramework.Classic.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 11:40 . 2011-09-18 11:40	622592              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\PresentationFramewo#\89a56671c51182608a36ddabf7f11579\PresentationFramework.Aero.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 11:40 . 2011-09-18 11:40	428032              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\PresentationFramewo#\1144c8dd74e20a85a56ea12af48cc763\PresentationFramework.Royale.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 11:38 . 2011-09-18 11:38	992256              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\Microsoft.VisualStu#\af9f6fd2787899c561547e314b3712ff\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.ServerDocument.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 11:38 . 2011-09-18 11:38	475136              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\Microsoft.VisualStu#\94af5e7480a7f745bd33a83c1484ced4\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.Hosting.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 11:38 . 2011-09-18 11:38	169984              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\Microsoft.VisualStu#\6a0777ea2673e1b8d4ac9f3de16eeb00\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.Runtime.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 11:38 . 2011-09-18 11:38	247808              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\Microsoft.VisualStu#\4c3405ca6f5c1fed56fcaae6ba983d6d\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.Runtime.Internal.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 11:38 . 2011-09-18 11:38	864256              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\Microsoft.VisualStu#\466033d0c79f39de0812aa375a6e77a5\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.Runtime.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 11:38 . 2011-09-18 11:38	232448              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\Microsoft.VisualStu#\01625938eaa5df5a4166536939a5ed1c\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.ContainerControl.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 11:38 . 2011-09-18 11:38	422400              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\Microsoft.VisualBas#\78dbb63ddb830c7b67915373a26a64cb\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Compatibility.Data.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 11:37 . 2011-09-18 11:37	600064              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\Microsoft.Transacti#\2c6b57b8d66eb686e39af125a7b9cd3f\Microsoft.Transactions.Bridge.Dtc.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 11:37 . 2011-09-18 11:37	432128              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\Microsoft.Office.To#\c59bf0bd748d734ef0668a001f0f85f3\Microsoft.Office.Tools.Common.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 11:37 . 2011-09-18 11:37	408064              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\Microsoft.Office.To#\8df4e1e276ed922a3478d3367b12608e\Microsoft.Office.Tools.Outlook.Implementation.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 11:37 . 2011-09-18 11:37	993280              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\Microsoft.Office.To#\8885efa7b18a2eab10dcfce765eaee82\Microsoft.Office.Tools.Excel.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 11:37 . 2011-09-18 11:37	199680              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\Microsoft.Office.To#\597b47dbdf9549606c8b8c7ba4e5f8f3\Microsoft.Office.Tools.Outlook.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 11:36 . 2011-09-18 11:36	279552              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\CustomMarshalers\4b8193e798a848470e64c71f71a230a4\CustomMarshalers.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 10:57 . 2011-09-18 10:57	253952              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\WindowsFormsIntegra#\e1a1ca8e083319c2aecdf2cea7d5489d\WindowsFormsIntegration.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 10:55 . 2011-09-18 10:55	196096              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\UIAutomationTypes\4561769ac12ff5a3eef12e03a95207be\UIAutomationTypes.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 10:57 . 2011-09-18 10:57	484352              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\UIAutomationClient\83e11b45798a2c1bf78cb7504a1b8943\UIAutomationClient.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 10:54 . 2011-09-18 10:54	393216              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Xml.Linq\45606586b386ad899defae108f79f48c\System.Xml.Linq.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 10:55 . 2011-09-18 10:55	189440              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Windows.Inpu#\97feafa7af5c3964731c0f4e06d0de81\System.Windows.Input.Manipulations.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 10:54 . 2011-09-18 10:54	649728              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Transactions\171f57730eadc9ac70d359ab70329a16\System.Transactions.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 10:57 . 2011-09-18 10:57	221696              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.ServiceProce#\3315cff0da494162b30990d1cbd9f145\System.ServiceProcess.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 10:57 . 2011-09-18 10:57	369664              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.ServiceModel#\79980f4c7acee7162024585533155c90\System.ServiceModel.Routing.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:35 . 2011-09-16 14:35	736768              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Security\278d0d903e2e8929854db6061ac36942\System.Security.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 10:55 . 2011-09-18 10:55	311296              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Runtime.Seri#\174e6e590cfa6c69048fb6ef3e3aa55f\System.Runtime.Serialization.Formatters.Soap.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 10:55 . 2011-09-18 10:55	762880              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Runtime.Remo#\2891fbac0ac9ea4b8913d8ce8f5c5b03\System.Runtime.Remoting.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:30 . 2011-09-16 14:30	145408              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Numerics\8d5d39481098677e8ffba634fac84c3a\System.Numerics.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 10:57 . 2011-09-18 10:57	657408              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Net\b1b73e12266b2c96ca3d3792c752bb63\System.Net.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 10:56 . 2011-09-18 10:56	626176              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Messaging\44e32c4e91e0ac6f08031476dd49d385\System.Messaging.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 10:56 . 2011-09-18 10:56	395264              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Management.I#\96ea071001fc589a8c3f886445b6fd72\System.Management.Instrumentation.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 10:56 . 2011-09-18 10:56	413696              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.IO.Log\37faa9c9b586663715b69d15e8efedb7\System.IO.Log.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 10:56 . 2011-09-18 10:56	229888              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.IdentityMode#\e6956069857d9b47bbd31b3bc918663e\System.IdentityModel.Selectors.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 10:54 . 2011-09-18 10:54	236032              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.EnterpriseSe#\a5d048b7980407a6101b93c279cf01a6\System.EnterpriseServices.Wrapper.dll
+ 2011-09-18 10:54 . 2011-09-18 10:54	787456              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.EnterpriseSe#\a5d048b7980407a6101b93c279cf01a6\System.EnterpriseServices.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:34 . 2011-09-16 14:34	377856              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Dynamic\29a7f397f73ec051f1f7deab3275477b\System.Dynamic.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 10:56 . 2011-09-18 10:56	913920              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.DirectorySer#\8eefd2f82a8b639fe0574d1ce1224a25\System.DirectoryServices.AccountManagement.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 10:56 . 2011-09-18 10:56	470528              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.DirectorySer#\00852705d7ed3c9ec62653d5e3a26ed3\System.DirectoryServices.Protocols.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 10:56 . 2011-09-18 10:56	112640              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Device\53877d1b7a8de883074e389c9508c021\System.Device.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 10:55 . 2011-09-18 10:55	134656              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Data.DataSet#\47a330a8310304919b713a0beb040b2b\System.Data.DataSetExtensions.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:34 . 2011-09-16 14:34	982528              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Configuration\0f863d009e87f9e16127be2e955886ac\System.Configuration.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 10:55 . 2011-09-18 10:55	148480              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Configuratio#\546b1900e6b71ca617c54c7588ad2862\System.Configuration.Install.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:35 . 2011-09-16 14:35	693760              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.ComponentMod#\421882bc08f057805080fca14cf13e48\System.ComponentModel.Composition.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 10:55 . 2011-09-18 10:55	194048              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.ComponentMod#\28a1ad4ad64ceffbeb050fb94c6df196\System.ComponentModel.DataAnnotations.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 10:55 . 2011-09-18 10:55	617984              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.AddIn\ce2f90be69c41e1388cbcaff66faad0c\System.AddIn.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 10:55 . 2011-09-18 10:55	411136              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Activities.D#\49a6f51454795768aec4f53a54c974b5\System.Activities.DurableInstancing.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 10:54 . 2011-09-18 10:54	317952              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\SMSvcHost\0d6c1b09d7f0c9444e115dd2b0818b7d\SMSvcHost.ni.exe
+ 2011-09-18 10:54 . 2011-09-18 10:54	143360              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\SMDiagnostics\f8ff5d1ec407e8f63905912daf855d55\SMDiagnostics.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:34 . 2011-09-16 14:34	309760              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\PresentationFramewo#\c04fd165343304183e59cabdf1eb1b5e\PresentationFramework.Classic.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:35 . 2011-09-16 14:35	755712              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\PresentationFramewo#\937b2e6fd469e6d2c665b3d3f522de9a\PresentationFramework.Luna.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:35 . 2011-09-16 14:35	387072              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\PresentationFramewo#\898b7d9daec6d78d419165b269e7a27a\PresentationFramework.Royale.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:35 . 2011-09-16 14:35	595968              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\PresentationFramewo#\5535319538d60d40a9533dc0d1ef38f7\PresentationFramework.Aero.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 10:54 . 2011-09-18 10:54	738304              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\e62972a3d6d29d6387a085e303d5cb88\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.ServerDocument.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 10:54 . 2011-09-18 10:54	708096              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\c4cbdb9518e418d82b783dede6925754\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.Runtime.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 10:54 . 2011-09-18 10:54	364544              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\97208a02b0308a204632a0d9e77eb05f\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.Hosting.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 10:54 . 2011-09-18 10:54	135680              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\3d4cc7525488b2fdee9f078362ec5c6e\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.Runtime.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 10:54 . 2011-09-18 10:54	210432              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\313c84965ffec9f122ea730a6cf2f05c\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.Runtime.Internal.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 10:54 . 2011-09-18 10:54	177152              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\033f8791a71a3246fa465fc923ef6e44\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.ContainerControl.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 10:54 . 2011-09-18 10:54	303104              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualBas#\e99454ace463ea09e9eb114d5723c880\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Compatibility.Data.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 10:54 . 2011-09-18 10:54	418816              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.Transacti#\382b33fb3ba8376f4e7b89c63222aa75\Microsoft.Transactions.Bridge.Dtc.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 10:54 . 2011-09-18 10:54	336384              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.Office.To#\e782d557a715c1b02311525a1cf05eac\Microsoft.Office.Tools.Common.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 10:54 . 2011-09-18 10:54	676864              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.Office.To#\cea394029a4070f1f85d54fa308dfcad\Microsoft.Office.Tools.Word.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 10:54 . 2011-09-18 10:54	312320              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.Office.To#\b84e52b393a92ca088896fbfdb91be5e\Microsoft.Office.Tools.Outlook.Implementation.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 10:54 . 2011-09-18 10:54	730624              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.Office.To#\6f282a67e2a9ef35ce0ecefd36ba593c\Microsoft.Office.Tools.Excel.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 10:54 . 2011-09-18 10:54	152064              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.Office.To#\1b6d6f16c1dd9039c3f9f9f477a75efa\Microsoft.Office.Tools.Outlook.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 10:54 . 2011-09-18 10:54	864768              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.Office.To#\13d90fe461ffd748da6a15f451121054\Microsoft.Office.Tools.Common.Implementation.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 10:54 . 2011-09-18 10:54	194048              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\CustomMarshalers\edc8d8d8eba69cdf5dd90207a5c68c68\CustomMarshalers.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 13:01 . 2011-09-18 13:01	468992              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\WsatConfig\bfb29034e69046d05e1ff758c0fcda27\WsatConfig.ni.exe
+ 2011-09-18 13:01 . 2011-09-18 13:01	329216              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\WindowsFormsIntegra#\1c573262c14ba755ac6ccab0945711cb\WindowsFormsIntegration.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:35 . 2011-09-18 12:35	253952              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\UIAutomationTypes\d4f8fb1bc01621e0b7a19ee0954917d5\UIAutomationTypes.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:35 . 2011-09-18 12:35	120832              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\UIAutomationProvider\427b7ac4bbe49410e494979928d9b560\UIAutomationProvider.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:58 . 2011-09-18 12:58	653312              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\UIAutomationClient\ad5c1e837ea97e2e6401fd4fac9d99d4\UIAutomationClient.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 13:01 . 2011-09-18 13:01	304128              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\TaskScheduler\50621c88a5345fd8fcb959a9fc25f084\TaskScheduler.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 13:00 . 2011-09-18 13:00	529920              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Xml.Linq\ebd55d35d25cf10e6e24453238d3c5eb\System.Xml.Linq.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 13:01 . 2011-09-18 13:01	187392              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Web.Routing\0bf594db7ec4fd4754f7535f24b254aa\System.Web.Routing.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:42 . 2011-09-18 12:42	261120              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Web.RegularE#\f46bab10a21dd08219f69cf58c6e5766\System.Web.RegularExpressions.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 13:01 . 2011-09-18 13:01	449024              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Web.Entity\09199f147cafe8a357cbcf68f6098a77\System.Web.Entity.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 13:01 . 2011-09-18 13:01	398848              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Web.Entity.D#\b21a0f26bff3d30480050c41f4f786f6\System.Web.Entity.Design.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 13:01 . 2011-09-18 13:01	753664              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Web.DynamicD#\adfea0205de0aeb42c9bd80be40d7c47\System.Web.DynamicData.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 13:00 . 2011-09-18 13:00	204800              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Web.Abstract#\b6cc0ab04339d7cf16e83487e921fb71\System.Web.Abstractions.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:41 . 2011-09-18 12:41	921600              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Transactions\5fbe4fcbb4259d38e57006802c957e23\System.Transactions.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:42 . 2011-09-18 12:42	295424              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.ServiceProce#\d69463a51d3536074bff664c0a097b1f\System.ServiceProcess.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:34 . 2011-09-18 12:34	928768              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Security\f330ec3533f2f0cb4c6dacd3a3e48044\System.Security.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:36 . 2011-09-18 12:36	396288              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Runtime.Seri#\ddd7749c4f3e68ca556795b7cd2a7a00\System.Runtime.Serialization.Formatters.Soap.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 13:01 . 2011-09-18 13:01	916480              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Net\0646a91d680e840b201eb7a96876f053\System.Net.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:55 . 2011-09-18 12:55	783360              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Messaging\f53e6c7d027431c87b5839036a2f977d\System.Messaging.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 13:01 . 2011-09-18 13:01	534016              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Management.I#\b9e961f0a21c8afe6213218fdbc8f8a2\System.Management.Instrumentation.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 13:01 . 2011-09-18 13:01	569856              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.IO.Log\49a6af02ac362d95ccf98068492053e5\System.IO.Log.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:55 . 2011-09-18 12:55	294400              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.IdentityMode#\4b21a062e82d08cf0ce61e7f1c8d1f2a\System.IdentityModel.Selectors.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:41 . 2011-09-18 12:41	446464              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.EnterpriseSe#\1f84610e9a8c80e23e82f82cc4a894a3\System.EnterpriseServices.Wrapper.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:42 . 2011-09-18 12:42	288768              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Drawing.Desi#\2327e346f00d0f89825a86e691d84dcc\System.Drawing.Design.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:42 . 2011-09-18 12:42	649728              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.DirectorySer#\28d1d4c0f794a46ecdf34df502c3e20a\System.DirectoryServices.Protocols.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 13:01 . 2011-09-18 13:01	629760              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Data.Service#\5e0b2a3713da55d99450c9cad93c4d2f\System.Data.Services.Design.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:59 . 2011-09-18 12:59	194560              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Data.DataSet#\486d44582be2000df84c46e187a88e70\System.Data.DataSetExtensions.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:42 . 2011-09-18 12:42	192000              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Configuratio#\89adf5c48e4551ba19f324ee12780b89\System.Configuration.Install.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:59 . 2011-09-18 12:59	132096              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.ComponentMod#\1bcd63abfac2072c18ab799a37dd89cf\System.ComponentModel.DataAnnotations.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:54 . 2011-09-18 12:54	889344              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.AddIn\268f6f10ba5e94d24677a1a68f97ac15\System.AddIn.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:59 . 2011-09-18 12:59	156672              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.AddIn.Contra#\fc738e6c257a4851a220b9660688c25f\System.AddIn.Contract.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 13:01 . 2011-09-18 13:01	297984              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\sysglobl\7706a4ac4bf3f09a2d0b655e363fa401\sysglobl.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:59 . 2011-09-18 12:59	525824              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\SMSvcHost\8103d9a6fe544e521f89b92d24ac298a\SMSvcHost.ni.exe
+ 2011-09-18 12:55 . 2011-09-18 12:55	349184              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\SMDiagnostics\c268879bbddc814fadfe497300c03752\SMDiagnostics.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:42 . 2011-09-18 12:42	317440              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\PresentationFramewo#\f89aa0bd7259a8fbe122539c26ccdd24\PresentationFramework.Royale.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:42 . 2011-09-18 12:42	620544              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\PresentationFramewo#\ed1fe56e5b41607f2b31091a11662f12\PresentationFramework.Luna.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:42 . 2011-09-18 12:42	463360              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\PresentationFramewo#\e197484e00ac02ef81220d0c8b6491e1\PresentationFramework.Aero.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:42 . 2011-09-18 12:42	282624              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\PresentationFramewo#\0c098556b5184fe66c987547b512f00a\PresentationFramework.Classic.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:59 . 2011-09-18 12:59	855040              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\napsnap\a04a8437f757b8da7a707e31702169d6\napsnap.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:59 . 2011-09-18 12:59	162816              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\napinit\711d1c8357619b22e5caffd9cab59736\napinit.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:59 . 2011-09-18 12:59	175104              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\naphlpr\644fd981e996dd2ba072cc6265a0b74b\naphlpr.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:59 . 2011-09-18 12:59	127488              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\napcrypt\fe39885123be43ee8b6f4c1ca669d49b\napcrypt.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:59 . 2011-09-18 12:59	184320              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\MSBuild\b75df85509061d9729506b8af64513f7\MSBuild.ni.exe
+ 2011-09-18 12:57 . 2011-09-18 12:57	417792              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\MMCFxCommon\c42d34f67692030a55a9bc64004e9041\MMCFxCommon.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:59 . 2011-09-18 12:59	681984              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.WSMan.Man#\5db5412b8b9fdbe83b43a79b76cb39c6\Microsoft.WSMan.Management.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:59 . 2011-09-18 12:59	122368              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.Windows.D#\de2193a90cfc32eed4ad1c78a99b8363\Microsoft.Windows.Diagnosis.TroubleshootingPack.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:58 . 2011-09-18 12:58	105984              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.Vsa\0836bcb90046e51c8bd055c0755bd57d\Microsoft.Vsa.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:54 . 2011-09-18 12:54	270336              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.VisualStu#\d6f8910e651ef36913f5280e2a8c2c29\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.Excel.HostAdapter.v10.0.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:59 . 2011-09-18 12:59	390656              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.VisualStu#\d056d0cb42bbccc1021e51868972bbcc\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.Hosting.v9.0.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:59 . 2011-09-18 12:59	232448              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.VisualStu#\cd54af9e5015a62fbad0b60460b182ee\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.Excel.AddInProxy.v9.0.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:59 . 2011-09-18 12:59	499200              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.VisualStu#\c65916749cde39fbe973df6d7d276932\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.ServerDocument.v9.0.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:54 . 2011-09-18 12:54	209920              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.VisualStu#\c14218583ce38161507507b8cf727c7e\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.Contract.v9.0.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:59 . 2011-09-18 12:59	495616              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.VisualStu#\b82c906ea08d267ad3ab309e555bbd61\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.Hosting.v10.0.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:59 . 2011-09-18 12:59	225280              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.VisualStu#\aea04ed0f605316f6be788339f14ec7d\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.Word.AddInProxy.v9.0.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:54 . 2011-09-18 12:54	124928              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.VisualStu#\a14178452b52288001f22c5bee0d3398\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.Outlook.HostAdapter.v10.0.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:54 . 2011-09-18 12:54	215040              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.VisualStu#\953694ce04590651787fb73ffd34bc19\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.HostAdapter.v10.0.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:54 . 2011-09-18 12:54	202752              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.VisualStu#\9139f5736be52a098a86121a23bdf60a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.Runtime.v9.0.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:54 . 2011-09-18 12:54	311296              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.VisualStu#\854d6fceeb3fb15998a8713f2beeec62\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.Word.HostAdapter.v10.0.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:59 . 2011-09-18 12:59	956416              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.VisualStu#\68178ccc877a0151449b6d59c044975c\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.ServerDocument.v10.0.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:59 . 2011-09-18 12:59	446464              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.VisualStu#\679336a10a3630cc6ac56b5c01f1fe9c\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.AppInfoDocument.v9.0.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:54 . 2011-09-18 12:54	305664              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.VisualStu#\48862d9e40531be0552f7dc7f90e2c7d\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.AddInAdapter.v9.0.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:59 . 2011-09-18 12:59	773120              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.VisualStu#\277d6cc7752ea18f1b8613b8e35a4138\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.Runtime.v10.0.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:59 . 2011-09-18 12:59	226304              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.VisualStu#\0691af24db88fa786a6cc3f6286af94f\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.ContainerControl.v10.0.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:59 . 2011-09-18 12:59	584192              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.Transacti#\b3361f5be5cde787e5e6c67b1bf55684\Microsoft.Transactions.Bridge.Dtc.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:59 . 2011-09-18 12:59	237056              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.PowerShel#\d99d7734ec2e39696ac5ce7e7b2d76bd\Microsoft.PowerShell.Security.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:59 . 2011-09-18 12:59	999936              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.PowerShel#\77160cddd8417526c586e13b529f68bf\Microsoft.PowerShell.GraphicalHost.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:58 . 2011-09-18 12:58	416768              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.PowerShel#\6a1869785554446d202d6f718d036a3e\Microsoft.PowerShell.Commands.Diagnostics.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:58 . 2011-09-18 12:58	713216              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.PowerShel#\5c7ffe4abea4b5a400f768cad060835d\Microsoft.PowerShell.ConsoleHost.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:58 . 2011-09-18 12:58	244224              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.Office.To#\d0fa4f83ea50a4c7cd3e50b40e8ba5f5\Microsoft.Office.Tools.Outlook.v9.0.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:54 . 2011-09-18 12:54	253952              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.Office.To#\c4b939d55984f85d37fc5e8cc5790621\Microsoft.Office.Tools.v9.0.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:58 . 2011-09-18 12:58	164864              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.MediaCent#\f0cb734b7acfb102c57ed39f8918ce3d\Microsoft.MediaCenter.Mheg.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:56 . 2011-09-18 12:56	522240              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.MediaCent#\e4313e989939114d32f9254a74eee676\Microsoft.MediaCenter.Interop.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:56 . 2011-09-18 12:56	370176              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.MediaCent#\87d3f8fed35fa164d0e5dabbcee46df8\Microsoft.MediaCenter.Playback.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:57 . 2011-09-18 12:57	312320              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.MediaCent#\5ec49bda571c34526ad7db5ec7a201c4\Microsoft.MediaCenter.iTv.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:56 . 2011-09-18 12:56	965632              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.MediaCent#\3ea7a7a15d59a1185b74f340f05c0b33\Microsoft.MediaCenter.Sports.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:56 . 2011-09-18 12:56	152576              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.MediaCent#\1cbb6b9711bed2da17ae866cf2f58c31\Microsoft.MediaCenter.ITVVM.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:57 . 2011-09-18 12:57	219648              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.MediaCent#\04b81e74cc96402e59800be2c13358f9\Microsoft.MediaCenter.iTv.Media.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:57 . 2011-09-18 12:57	798720              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.Managemen#\503235feed6b59fff53b29c9def81a5d\Microsoft.ManagementConsole.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:57 . 2011-09-18 12:57	198656              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.Build.Uti#\6c999c27e6724dd1d0a10202f3e52e57\Microsoft.Build.Utilities.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:57 . 2011-09-18 12:57	244736              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.Build.Uti#\137428fc7e8ae3a1b733ffc45a3f3076\Microsoft.Build.Utilities.v3.5.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:57 . 2011-09-18 12:57	142336              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.Build.Fra#\748b8b1f294666450436cc174c0b0684\Microsoft.Build.Framework.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:57 . 2011-09-18 12:57	121344              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.Build.Fra#\4196ba1264bd52f324e01016716cbbe9\Microsoft.Build.Framework.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:57 . 2011-09-18 12:57	294912              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.Build.Con#\8be3ef8d90c0f3e97437887dac5a8d78\Microsoft.Build.Conversion.v3.5.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:57 . 2011-09-18 12:57	107520              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft-Windows-H#\736323a581cc019ae2027f71dc496668\Microsoft-Windows-HomeGroupDiagnostic.NetListMgr.Interop.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:57 . 2011-09-18 12:57	380928              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Mcx2Dvcs\39e1e694a468028f2ca73994f76322d4\Mcx2Dvcs.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:57 . 2011-09-18 12:57	547328              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\mcupdate\d820c1a490dfb31933fd53f96514bbce\mcupdate.ni.exe
+ 2011-09-18 12:56 . 2011-09-18 12:56	533504              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\mcstoredb\428aa9c2151b0f385227c513c9497673\mcstoredb.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:57 . 2011-09-18 12:57	549376              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\mcplayerinterop\614f7b9e9c362ac6d4175638ea2237d9\mcplayerinterop.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:57 . 2011-09-18 12:57	696320              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\mcGlidHostObj\7f8a262f2b6807a47517c1ea6e6b2a7b\mcGlidHostObj.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:57 . 2011-09-18 12:57	156672              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\MCESidebarCtrl\0801a977b58776ed017238d4aaa7995e\MCESidebarCtrl.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:57 . 2011-09-18 12:57	659456              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\EventViewer\136009b4f22e65e77a916747429e599b\EventViewer.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:55 . 2011-09-18 12:55	969216              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\ehRecObj\d313ec20c40b0fd3125b8e710f74556d\ehRecObj.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:56 . 2011-09-18 12:56	661504              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\ehiWUapi\fb85aad5c54840d8c5a17ac30a2fdfd7\ehiWUapi.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:56 . 2011-09-18 12:56	933888              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\ehiwmp\af6c550e9382dba858ca65bb220799ea\ehiwmp.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:55 . 2011-09-18 12:55	145408              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\ehiUserXp\244edb2f64f825975b8c70f34162e6a6\ehiUserXp.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:56 . 2011-09-18 12:56	196096              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\ehiiTv\b37be197d70d359e864bfffcca28fdb9\ehiiTv.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:56 . 2011-09-18 12:56	397824              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\ehiExtens\b538d9ee6bfc71d120550427ccbe9e9e\ehiExtens.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:56 . 2011-09-18 12:56	110080              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\ehiBmlDataCarousel\ce8305e1973d5a65569d9757f5b59c29\ehiBmlDataCarousel.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:56 . 2011-09-18 12:56	126976              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\ehiActivScp\440bebddd70e03b2548635373ad2b666\ehiActivScp.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:55 . 2011-09-18 12:55	389120              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\ehExtHost\a267870c9fce983dca1c454fbde4cc7e\ehExtHost.ni.exe
+ 2011-09-18 12:55 . 2011-09-18 12:55	313856              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\ehCIR\3a7ccf1084f8a546e8f7e7eecf33045c\ehCIR.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:55 . 2011-09-18 12:55	348672              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\CustomMarshalers\436b0b38f271b905950f054c548a5722\CustomMarshalers.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:54 . 2011-09-18 12:54	640000              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\ComSvcConfig\1af89517b158d3a94c051dfbc4ae9769\ComSvcConfig.ni.exe
+ 2011-09-18 12:54 . 2011-09-18 12:54	971264              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\BDATunePIA\61dd29a580f09716118ef51868ad9edd\BDATunePIA.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:53 . 2011-09-18 12:53	321024              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\WsatConfig\41ccc24e8cc5f2474ce1105f0b8ebb78\WsatConfig.ni.exe
+ 2011-09-18 12:53 . 2011-09-18 12:53	240128              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\WindowsFormsIntegra#\bb04320c07e3c71ac2d18cb382d97f41\WindowsFormsIntegration.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:32 . 2011-09-18 12:32	185344              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\UIAutomationTypes\8b3b6ed74cb3d94695b0eaf94a362d42\UIAutomationTypes.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:45 . 2011-09-18 12:45	452096              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\UIAutomationClient\d63e6fb41aa502bf6724043e6ac1367f\UIAutomationClient.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 10:35 . 2011-09-18 10:35	839680              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Temp\ZAP54F2.tmp\Microsoft.Build.Engine.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:53 . 2011-09-18 12:53	245248              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\TaskScheduler\1c1f731e8684204f56f37cc66b5bc60d\TaskScheduler.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:46 . 2011-09-18 12:46	401408              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Xml.Linq\b096bd83a66a8d1dcd761747730cc64c\System.Xml.Linq.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:53 . 2011-09-18 12:53	129536              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Web.Routing\efca1fd7e9df8e24c007cd003346e0e5\System.Web.Routing.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:33 . 2011-09-18 12:33	202240              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Web.RegularE#\66126f1309396535f2ba93f752016902\System.Web.RegularExpressions.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:53 . 2011-09-18 12:53	860160              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Web.Extensio#\6c551bf6f7716b0f527f4274fb04cc2e\System.Web.Extensions.Design.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:53 . 2011-09-18 12:53	328192              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Web.Entity\03eda303152940cb2e78a0030cf572b5\System.Web.Entity.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:53 . 2011-09-18 12:53	301568              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Web.Entity.D#\7b93fe55a51f2a6010365a17546170bc\System.Web.Entity.Design.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:53 . 2011-09-18 12:53	547328              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Web.DynamicD#\979bf2cab91b5d50aef1525ca96ff690\System.Web.DynamicData.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:46 . 2011-09-18 12:46	141312              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Web.Abstract#\067516a8300bb5fdbddb38cb9f6c934e\System.Web.Abstractions.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:33 . 2011-09-18 12:33	627200              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Transactions\4e03de263f1fec29c4a7fa18986d0868\System.Transactions.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:33 . 2011-09-18 12:33	212992              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.ServiceProce#\86a2ec5efbcfcd1105475364d7975b15\System.ServiceProcess.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:32 . 2011-09-18 12:32	680448              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Security\c0d90fae726bca4f272ac9a2906b3741\System.Security.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:32 . 2011-09-18 12:32	310784              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Runtime.Seri#\e47bab16c150f9697594d8fd65532578\System.Runtime.Serialization.Formatters.Soap.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:33 . 2011-09-18 12:33	771584              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Runtime.Remo#\e3e3b399b69c569ab1ed3b0ace2c8c20\System.Runtime.Remoting.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:53 . 2011-09-18 12:53	624128              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Net\e16f381a978103ac92bf64b99716c857\System.Net.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:43 . 2011-09-18 12:43	593408              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Messaging\ac9fe083b4cf11aab834d6654cdeb429\System.Messaging.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:53 . 2011-09-18 12:53	330240              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Management.I#\b95b509ac74958a1d8568293c3dc43ba\System.Management.Instrumentation.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:53 . 2011-09-18 12:53	381440              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.IO.Log\e083fdbcc88f5850290f2cf65ae1efae\System.IO.Log.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:44 . 2011-09-18 12:44	212992              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.IdentityMode#\736226563a7f564e4629e34d52b3d6c6\System.IdentityModel.Selectors.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:33 . 2011-09-18 12:33	280064              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.EnterpriseSe#\3a17291e4caa1a23f652129fc88e3dda\System.EnterpriseServices.Wrapper.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:33 . 2011-09-18 12:33	628224              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.EnterpriseSe#\3a17291e4caa1a23f652129fc88e3dda\System.EnterpriseServices.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:33 . 2011-09-18 12:33	208384              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Drawing.Desi#\41d65038625368f089fc66b8a544f934\System.Drawing.Design.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:33 . 2011-09-18 12:33	455680              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.DirectorySer#\3c443dc0b8879bfe286a07f15060787f\System.DirectoryServices.Protocols.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:53 . 2011-09-18 12:53	888320              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.DirectorySer#\1f6d55f401cfe7041f9fd3b4aebffa9b\System.DirectoryServices.AccountManagement.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:53 . 2011-09-18 12:53	462336              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Data.Service#\0896f955eb175a4e0bfff73b94f57619\System.Data.Services.Design.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:46 . 2011-09-18 12:46	763392              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Data.Entity.#\8f130b77f8f47e23cd748679173bdf33\System.Data.Entity.Design.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:45 . 2011-09-18 12:45	135680              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Data.DataSet#\ad3f6eae36ce486187311de6836b4904\System.Data.DataSetExtensions.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:31 . 2011-09-18 12:32	971264              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Configuration\36d0ed3f2a65b9d67933ed46dfcd2ccb\System.Configuration.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:33 . 2011-09-18 12:33	141312              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Configuratio#\81423a8207177ffcfac843f9d7b662d2\System.Configuration.Install.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:43 . 2011-09-18 12:43	633344              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.AddIn\fc5edc97ac59d0d0d45bb9b623b9927b\System.AddIn.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:53 . 2011-09-18 12:53	232448              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\sysglobl\88f0efe11487b846342fdee227f3da52\sysglobl.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:45 . 2011-09-18 12:45	366080              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\SMSvcHost\4a33aa8911167af5fcba60f1b02ad45b\SMSvcHost.ni.exe
+ 2011-09-18 12:43 . 2011-09-18 12:43	256000              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\SMDiagnostics\b907dd027bbe99c5035b1d6355f83998\SMDiagnostics.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:33 . 2011-09-18 12:33	258048              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\PresentationFramewo#\9997cb70ba2c05761f6196f65dae7588\PresentationFramework.Royale.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:33 . 2011-09-18 12:33	368128              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\PresentationFramewo#\7f94f6b13f92f1e093716d3e15bf86d1\PresentationFramework.Aero.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:33 . 2011-09-18 12:33	539648              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\PresentationFramewo#\4c9a05d7eea9a270d51ffe6f9466d8f8\PresentationFramework.Luna.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:33 . 2011-09-18 12:33	226816              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\PresentationFramewo#\16c2dcb95bda37843824b6b0d82d8ef6\PresentationFramework.Classic.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:45 . 2011-09-18 12:45	723456              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\napsnap\96f4e4b87e625a1c36e4de2efb6f7dcc\napsnap.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:45 . 2011-09-18 12:45	117760              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\napinit\a4e2648f8b4962f4c9660b2085290b06\napinit.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:45 . 2011-09-18 12:45	114176              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\naphlpr\8fcb3f856afb930c5add8498cadb4d13\naphlpr.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:45 . 2011-09-18 12:45	133632              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\MSBuild\46d3794a4a440f22cff17197648f6887\MSBuild.ni.exe
+ 2011-09-18 12:44 . 2011-09-18 12:44	287232              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\MMCFxCommon\71b549afed40761f8be9075ca9ad8dd7\MMCFxCommon.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:45 . 2011-09-18 12:45	531968              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.WSMan.Man#\fd457e872296300765fa1a6d96a6683c\Microsoft.WSMan.Management.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:45 . 2011-09-18 12:45	337408              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\d3507fe27d8923dd419bfd835581752d\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.ServerDocument.v9.0.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:45 . 2011-09-18 12:45	617472              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\cb55adb7d7698949fff47e5645fc231d\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.Runtime.v10.0.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:45 . 2011-09-18 12:45	285184              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\c35af2e781284aaa8950788a83537d49\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.Hosting.v9.0.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:45 . 2011-09-18 12:45	161280              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\9695b47898d63ded758b233fca5ab614\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.Word.AddInProxy.v9.0.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:45 . 2011-09-18 12:45	303104              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\9415b026c58ef2fc5927a383162e9e54\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.AppInfoDocument.v9.0.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:45 . 2011-09-18 12:45	363008              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\920670ad5bab1aa4e45bb7a8a8049b58\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.Hosting.v10.0.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:43 . 2011-09-18 12:43	215040              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\76ee89a9fc6963c5243918faf33baca8\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.AddInAdapter.v9.0.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:43 . 2011-09-18 12:43	112128              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\6b120f8db932a314de97c4cd216f8784\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.Contract.v9.0.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:43 . 2011-09-18 12:43	179200              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\6537d852db86913d4de1e13d8f5424a0\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.Excel.HostAdapter.v10.0.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:45 . 2011-09-18 12:45	650752              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\54d7a44cb461c49ef840d8d3773ec9bd\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.ServerDocument.v10.0.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:43 . 2011-09-18 12:43	133120              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\4a8e5945ad34fa301703ba1a919726ff\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.Runtime.v9.0.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:45 . 2011-09-18 12:45	145920              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\26782c75c2833772fc4ba7a0836c3ce4\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.ContainerControl.v10.0.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:43 . 2011-09-18 12:43	196608              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\050676e39dca0074bbce31564aad16b9\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.Word.HostAdapter.v10.0.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:45 . 2011-09-18 12:45	161792              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\04044d74e0b5f8cd581d47f3e94757e0\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.Excel.AddInProxy.v9.0.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:43 . 2011-09-18 12:43	134144              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\02361f3acf0149d90b684b97159f929d\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.HostAdapter.v10.0.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:45 . 2011-09-18 12:45	386560              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.Transacti#\b96b80f166196dc0e148c73dc8452d25\Microsoft.Transactions.Bridge.Dtc.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:45 . 2011-09-18 12:45	786432              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.PowerShel#\f5b347719df9fa791416713aa0fd342f\Microsoft.PowerShell.Commands.Management.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:45 . 2011-09-18 12:45	729088              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.PowerShel#\bebf12cadd8b4fbd9c8135405c64794b\Microsoft.PowerShell.GraphicalHost.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:44 . 2011-09-18 12:44	291328              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.PowerShel#\b3b22c86860de1de178e294bc4bd534d\Microsoft.PowerShell.Commands.Diagnostics.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:45 . 2011-09-18 12:45	167424              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.PowerShel#\512a72ebad1bd44687d8134cd46e1a5c\Microsoft.PowerShell.Security.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:45 . 2011-09-18 12:45	515584              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.PowerShel#\1e510aa4de5a90cd44ee2443ae45e097\Microsoft.PowerShell.ConsoleHost.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:44 . 2011-09-18 12:44	854528              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.Office.To#\f3deb153b5be9e7c1474aa4a497d6783\Microsoft.Office.Tools.Word.v9.0.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:44 . 2011-09-18 12:44	167424              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.Office.To#\cd9194dff99c11abae543e12059f7c56\Microsoft.Office.Tools.Outlook.v9.0.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:43 . 2011-09-18 12:43	152064              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.Office.To#\58a8452f9bf9f47e742eeed9d951d4cd\Microsoft.Office.Tools.v9.0.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:44 . 2011-09-18 12:44	816128              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.Office.To#\3b1442ae3959af1bc1695305ef78a777\Microsoft.Office.Tools.Common.v9.0.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:44 . 2011-09-18 12:44	268800              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.Office.Bu#\6df7ba56d808e4bbe9d45ece56d18e6c\Microsoft.Office.BusinessApplications.Diagnostics.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:44 . 2011-09-18 12:44	561664              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.Managemen#\9658825555dc2c9af1a8ce12e6da2cd7\Microsoft.ManagementConsole.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:44 . 2011-09-18 12:44	343552              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.BusinessD#\b341501db3e266d7b9825929e80995c4\Microsoft.BusinessData.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:44 . 2011-09-18 12:44	144384              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.Build.Uti#\c52f2b0958be337e88f37a141e18be78\Microsoft.Build.Utilities.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:44 . 2011-09-18 12:44	175104              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.Build.Uti#\3f194ebe9a0c1e0903b32f663cb53556\Microsoft.Build.Utilities.v3.5.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:44 . 2011-09-18 12:44	839680              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.Build.Eng#\e62aa0d898b65d0d831c11b4f56c0785\Microsoft.Build.Engine.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:44 . 2011-09-18 12:44	222720              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.Build.Con#\78fb000aaaba73f34dfa9028b7caef8c\Microsoft.Build.Conversion.v3.5.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:44 . 2011-09-18 12:44	364032              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\mcstoredb\fe969316614223634cba1c5544f4e3dd\mcstoredb.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:44 . 2011-09-18 12:44	553472              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\EventViewer\31231127c783eddf25c3d21761e1a15c\EventViewer.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:44 . 2011-09-18 12:44	693248              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\ehRecObj\aceba77dc2230519296726c4a1ce9518\ehRecObj.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:44 . 2011-09-18 12:44	875520              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\ehiVidCtl\85464949c28a523e3b6cf24679a9776c\ehiVidCtl.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:44 . 2011-09-18 12:44	442880              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\ehiProxy\2ddabd185f08f72237aaa70edaffa6cc\ehiProxy.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:44 . 2011-09-18 12:44	161280              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\ehiExtens\536082f3ff1f0f6fcd7bd58878098071\ehiExtens.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:44 . 2011-09-18 12:44	254464              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\ehExtHost32\42621a148e3691a5a992816cb49bee0a\ehExtHost32.ni.exe
+ 2011-09-18 12:44 . 2011-09-18 12:44	220672              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\CustomMarshalers\d17a5e7b3e9c6ea0f5c66093771b35eb\CustomMarshalers.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:43 . 2011-09-18 12:43	410112              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\ComSvcConfig\a28cd0923e6ff03f952950eb713f03b3\ComSvcConfig.ni.exe
+ 2011-09-18 12:43 . 2011-09-18 12:43	621568              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\BDATunePIA\482f9bd79c20ab87b6fa0fa2737d6aa3\BDATunePIA.ni.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:36 . 2009-06-10 21:14	149328              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\WsatConfig\3.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\WsatConfig.exe


----------



## boulder38

+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-05 01:52	149328              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\WsatConfig\3.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\WsatConfig.exe
- 2009-07-13 21:46 . 2009-07-14 01:20	167936              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\TaskScheduler\6.1.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\TaskScheduler.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:36	167936              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\TaskScheduler\6.1.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\TaskScheduler.dll
- 2009-07-13 21:10 . 2009-06-10 21:14	139264              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Xml.Linq\3.5.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Xml.Linq.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-05 01:53	139264              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Xml.Linq\3.5.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Xml.Linq.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-05 01:52	507904              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.WorkflowServices\3.5.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.WorkflowServices.dll
- 2009-07-13 21:09 . 2009-06-10 21:14	507904              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.WorkflowServices\3.5.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.WorkflowServices.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-05 01:53	540672              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Workflow.Runtime\3.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Workflow.Runtime.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:36 . 2009-06-10 21:15	540672              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Workflow.Runtime\3.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Workflow.Runtime.dll
- 2009-07-13 20:46 . 2009-06-10 21:23	839680              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Web.Services\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Web.Services.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-05 01:58	839680              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Web.Services\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Web.Services.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-05 01:58	835584              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Web.Mobile\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Web.Mobile.dll
- 2009-07-13 20:46 . 2009-06-10 21:23	835584              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Web.Mobile\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Web.Mobile.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-05 01:53	335872              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Web.Extensions.Design\3.5.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Web.Extensions.Design.dll
- 2009-07-13 21:10 . 2009-06-10 21:14	335872              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Web.Extensions.Design\3.5.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Web.Extensions.Design.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-05 01:53	139264              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Web.Entity\3.5.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Web.Entity.dll
- 2009-07-13 21:10 . 2009-06-10 21:14	139264              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Web.Entity\3.5.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Web.Entity.dll
- 2009-07-13 21:10 . 2009-06-10 21:14	131072              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Web.Entity.Design\3.5.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Web.Entity.Design.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-05 01:53	131072              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Web.Entity.Design\3.5.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Web.Entity.Design.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-05 01:53	229376              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Web.DynamicData\3.5.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Web.DynamicData.dll
- 2009-07-13 21:10 . 2009-06-10 21:14	229376              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Web.DynamicData\3.5.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Web.DynamicData.dll
- 2009-07-13 20:46 . 2009-06-10 21:23	114688              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.ServiceProcess\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.ServiceProcess.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-05 01:58	114688              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.ServiceProcess\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.ServiceProcess.dll
- 2009-07-13 21:09 . 2009-06-10 21:14	569344              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.ServiceModel.Web\3.5.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.ServiceModel.Web.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-05 01:52	569344              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.ServiceModel.Web\3.5.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.ServiceModel.Web.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-05 01:58	258048              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Security\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Security.dll
- 2010-10-02 09:30 . 2010-03-03 23:27	258048              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Security\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Security.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:36 . 2009-06-10 21:13	970752              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Runtime.Serialization\3.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Runtime.Serialization.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-05 01:52	970752              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Runtime.Serialization\3.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Runtime.Serialization.dll
- 2009-07-13 20:46 . 2009-06-10 21:23	303104              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Runtime.Remoting\2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Runtime.Remoting.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-05 01:58	303104              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Runtime.Remoting\2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Runtime.Remoting.dll
- 2009-07-13 21:10 . 2009-06-10 21:14	237568              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Net\3.5.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Net.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-05 01:53	237568              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Net\3.5.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Net.dll
- 2009-07-13 20:46 . 2009-06-10 21:23	258048              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Messaging\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Messaging.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-05 01:58	258048              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Messaging\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Messaging.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-05 01:58	385024              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Management\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Management.dll
- 2009-07-13 21:10 . 2009-06-10 21:14	143360              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Management.Instrumentation\3.5.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Management.Instrumentation.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-05 01:53	143360              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Management.Instrumentation\3.5.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Management.Instrumentation.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-05 01:52	442368              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.IdentityModel\3.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.IdentityModel.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:36 . 2009-06-10 21:13	126976              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.IdentityModel.Selectors\3.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.IdentityModel.Selectors.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-05 01:52	126976              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.IdentityModel.Selectors\3.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.IdentityModel.Selectors.dll
- 2009-07-13 20:46 . 2009-06-10 21:23	626688              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Drawing\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Drawing.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-05 01:58	626688              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Drawing\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Drawing.dll
- 2009-07-13 20:46 . 2009-06-10 21:23	401408              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.DirectoryServices\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.DirectoryServices.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-05 01:58	401408              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.DirectoryServices\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.DirectoryServices.dll
- 2009-07-13 21:10 . 2009-06-10 21:14	290816              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.DirectoryServices.AccountManagement\3.5.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.DirectoryServices.AccountManagement.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-05 01:53	290816              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.DirectoryServices.AccountManagement\3.5.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.DirectoryServices.AccountManagement.dll
- 2009-07-13 20:46 . 2009-06-10 21:23	970752              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Deployment\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Deployment.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-05 01:58	970752              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Deployment\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Deployment.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-05 01:58	745472              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Data.SqlXml\2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Data.SqlXml.dll
- 2009-07-13 20:46 . 2009-06-10 21:23	745472              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Data.SqlXml\2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Data.SqlXml.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-05 01:53	692224              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Data.Services\3.5.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Data.Services.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-05 01:53	163840              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Data.Services.Design\3.5.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Data.Services.Design.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-05 01:53	462848              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Data.Services.Client\3.5.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Data.Services.Client.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-05 01:53	684032              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Data.Linq\3.5.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Data.Linq.dll
- 2009-07-13 21:10 . 2009-06-10 21:14	684032              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Data.Linq\3.5.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Data.Linq.dll
- 2009-07-13 21:10 . 2009-06-10 21:14	229376              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Data.Entity.Design\3.5.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Data.Entity.Design.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-05 01:53	229376              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Data.Entity.Design\3.5.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Data.Entity.Design.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-05 01:53	667648              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Core\3.5.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Core.dll
- 2009-07-13 21:10 . 2009-06-10 21:14	667648              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Core\3.5.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Core.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-05 01:58	425984              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Configuration\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.configuration.dll
- 2009-07-13 20:46 . 2009-06-10 21:23	425984              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Configuration\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.configuration.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-05 01:53	163840              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.AddIn\3.5.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.AddIn.dll
- 2009-07-13 21:10 . 2009-06-10 21:14	163840              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.AddIn\3.5.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.AddIn.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:36 . 2009-06-10 21:14	128848              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\SMSvcHost\3.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\SMSvcHost.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-05 01:52	128848              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\SMSvcHost\3.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\SMSvcHost.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-05 01:52	110592              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\SMDiagnostics\3.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\SMdiagnostics.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:36 . 2009-06-10 21:14	110592              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\SMDiagnostics\3.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\SMdiagnostics.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:35 . 2009-06-10 21:14	532480              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\ReachFramework\3.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\ReachFramework.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-05 01:53	532480              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\ReachFramework\3.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\ReachFramework.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:35 . 2009-06-10 21:14	397312              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\PresentationFramework.Luna\3.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\PresentationFramework.Luna.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-05 01:53	397312              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\PresentationFramework.Luna\3.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\PresentationFramework.Luna.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:35 . 2009-06-10 21:14	598016              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\PresentationBuildTasks\3.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\PresentationBuildTasks.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-05 01:53	598016              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\PresentationBuildTasks\3.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\PresentationBuildTasks.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 13:44	286720              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.WSMan.Management\1.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\Microsoft.WSMan.Management.dll
- 2009-07-13 21:36 . 2009-07-14 01:50	286720              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.WSMan.Management\1.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\Microsoft.WSMan.Management.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:37 . 2011-09-16 14:37	363936              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.Runtime.v10.0\10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Office.Runtime.v10.0.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:37 . 2011-09-16 14:37	193472              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.ServerDocument.v10.0\10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.ServerDocument.v10.0.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:37 . 2011-09-16 14:37	153008              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.Hosting.v10.0\10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.Hosting.v10.0.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-05 01:57	610304              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualBasic\8.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualBasic.dll
- 2009-07-13 20:46 . 2009-06-10 21:23	610304              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualBasic\8.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualBasic.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-05 01:57	372736              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Compatibility\8.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Compatibility.dll
- 2009-07-13 20:46 . 2009-06-10 21:23	372736              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Compatibility\8.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Compatibility.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-20 13:44	991232              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.PowerShell.Editor\1.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\Microsoft.PowerShell.Editor.dll
- 2009-07-13 21:38 . 2009-07-14 01:47	991232              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.PowerShell.Editor\1.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\Microsoft.PowerShell.Editor.dll
- 2009-07-13 21:37 . 2009-07-14 01:47	667648              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.PowerShell.Commands.Utility\1.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\Microsoft.PowerShell.Commands.Utility.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 13:44	667648              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.PowerShell.Commands.Utility\1.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\Microsoft.PowerShell.Commands.Utility.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:44	290816              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.PowerShell.Commands.Management\1.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\Microsoft.PowerShell.Commands.Management.dll
- 2009-07-13 21:37 . 2009-07-14 01:46	290816              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.PowerShell.Commands.Management\1.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\Microsoft.PowerShell.Commands.Management.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 13:44	102400              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.PowerShell.Commands.Diagnostics\1.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\Microsoft.PowerShell.Commands.Diagnostics.dll
- 2009-07-13 21:14 . 2009-07-14 01:49	102400              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.PowerShell.Commands.Diagnostics\1.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\Microsoft.PowerShell.Commands.Diagnostics.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:35	385024              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.MediaCenter\6.1.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\Microsoft.MediaCenter.dll
- 2009-07-13 22:36 . 2009-07-14 01:22	385024              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.MediaCenter\6.1.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\Microsoft.MediaCenter.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:35	241664              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.MediaCenter.Sports\6.1.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\Microsoft.MediaCenter.Sports.dll
- 2009-07-13 22:36 . 2009-07-14 01:24	241664              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.MediaCenter.Sports\6.1.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\Microsoft.MediaCenter.Sports.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-05 01:57	655360              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Build.Tasks\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.Build.Tasks.dll
- 2009-07-13 20:46 . 2009-06-10 21:23	655360              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Build.Tasks\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.Build.Tasks.dll
- 2009-07-13 21:10 . 2009-06-10 21:14	802816              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Build.Tasks.v3.5\3.5.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.Build.Tasks.v3.5.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-05 01:53	802816              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Build.Tasks.v3.5\3.5.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.Build.Tasks.v3.5.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-05 01:53	733184              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Build.Engine\3.5.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.Build.Engine.dll
- 2009-07-13 21:10 . 2009-06-10 21:14	733184              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Build.Engine\3.5.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.Build.Engine.dll
- 2009-07-13 20:46 . 2009-06-10 21:22	348160              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Build.Engine\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.Build.Engine.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-05 01:57	348160              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Build.Engine\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.Build.Engine.dll
- 2010-10-30 15:50 . 2010-08-04 06:28	638976              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\mcstore\6.1.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\mcstore.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-20 12:32	638976              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\mcstore\6.1.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\mcstore.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:25 . 2009-07-14 01:49	207872              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\mcplayerinterop\6.1.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\mcplayerinterop.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:44	207872              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\mcplayerinterop\6.1.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\mcplayerinterop.dll
- 2010-10-30 15:50 . 2010-08-04 07:14	741376              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\mcepg\6.1.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\mcepg.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-20 13:44	741376              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\mcepg\6.1.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\mcepg.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:32	368640              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\EventViewer\6.1.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\EventViewer.dll
- 2009-07-13 21:46 . 2009-07-14 01:21	368640              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\EventViewer\6.1.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\EventViewer.dll
- 2009-07-13 22:35 . 2009-07-14 01:21	196608              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\ehRecObj\6.1.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\ehRecObj.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:32	196608              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\ehRecObj\6.1.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\ehRecObj.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:32	172032              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\ehiProxy\6.1.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\ehiProxy.dll
- 2009-07-13 22:35 . 2009-07-14 01:20	172032              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\ehiProxy\6.1.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\ehiProxy.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:32	143360              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\ehexthost\6.1.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\ehexthost.exe
- 2009-07-13 22:36 . 2009-07-14 01:20	143360              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\ehexthost\6.1.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\ehexthost.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-05 01:52	165720              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\ComSvcConfig\3.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\ComSvcConfig.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-05 01:52	358912              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_64\System.Printing\3.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Printing.dll
- 2009-07-13 20:37 . 2009-06-10 20:40	133120              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_64\System.EnterpriseServices\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.EnterpriseServices.Wrapper.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-05 01:57	133120              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_64\System.EnterpriseServices\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.EnterpriseServices.Wrapper.dll
- 2009-07-13 20:37 . 2009-06-10 20:40	245760              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_64\System.EnterpriseServices\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.EnterpriseServices.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-05 01:57	245760              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_64\System.EnterpriseServices\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.EnterpriseServices.dll
- 2009-07-13 20:37 . 2009-06-10 20:40	502272              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_64\System.Data.OracleClient\2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Data.OracleClient.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-05 01:56	502272              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_64\System.Data.OracleClient\2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Data.OracleClient.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:44	133632              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_64\naphlpr\6.1.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\NAPHLPR.DLL
- 2009-07-14 00:09 . 2009-07-14 01:50	133632              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_64\naphlpr\6.1.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\NAPHLPR.DLL
- 2009-07-14 01:01 . 2009-06-10 20:30	163840              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_64\Microsoft.Transactions.Bridge.Dtc\3.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.Transactions.Bridge.Dtc.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-05 01:52	163840              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_64\Microsoft.Transactions.Bridge.Dtc\3.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.Transactions.Bridge.Dtc.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:44	327168              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_64\Microsoft.MediaCenter.TV.Tuners.Interop\6.1.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\Microsoft.MediaCenter.TV.Tuners.Interop.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:24 . 2009-07-14 01:52	327168              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_64\Microsoft.MediaCenter.TV.Tuners.Interop\6.1.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\Microsoft.MediaCenter.TV.Tuners.Interop.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:44	114688              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_64\Microsoft.MediaCenter.Playback\6.1.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\Microsoft.MediaCenter.Playback.dll
- 2010-10-30 15:50 . 2010-08-04 07:14	114688              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_64\Microsoft.MediaCenter.Playback\6.1.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\Microsoft.MediaCenter.Playback.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:24 . 2009-07-14 01:51	147968              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_64\Microsoft.MediaCenter.iTV.Media\6.1.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\Microsoft.MediaCenter.iTV.Media.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:44	147968              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_64\Microsoft.MediaCenter.iTV.Media\6.1.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\Microsoft.MediaCenter.iTV.Media.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:44	315392              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_64\Microsoft.MediaCenter.Interop\6.1.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\Microsoft.MediaCenter.Interop.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:24 . 2009-07-14 01:51	315392              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_64\Microsoft.MediaCenter.Interop\6.1.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\Microsoft.MediaCenter.Interop.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:44	133120              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_64\Mcx2Dvcs\6.1.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\Mcx2Dvcs.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:24 . 2009-07-14 01:50	133120              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_64\Mcx2Dvcs\6.1.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\Mcx2Dvcs.dll
- 2010-10-30 15:50 . 2010-08-04 07:14	198656              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_64\mcupdate\6.1.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\mcupdate.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:44	198656              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_64\mcupdate\6.1.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\mcupdate.exe
- 2009-07-14 00:24 . 2009-07-14 01:48	139264              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_64\mcstoredb\6.1.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\mcstoredb.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:44	139264              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_64\mcstoredb\6.1.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\mcstoredb.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:21 . 2009-07-14 01:54	249344              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_64\BDATunePIA\6.1.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\BDATunePIA.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:39	249344              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_64\BDATunePIA\6.1.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\BDATunePIA.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-05 01:53	372736              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_32\System.Printing\3.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Printing.dll
- 2009-07-13 20:46 . 2009-07-13 20:46	113664              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_32\System.EnterpriseServices\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.EnterpriseServices.Wrapper.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 04:12	113664              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_32\System.EnterpriseServices\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.EnterpriseServices.Wrapper.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-05 01:58	258048              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_32\System.EnterpriseServices\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.EnterpriseServices.dll
- 2009-07-13 20:46 . 2009-06-10 21:23	258048              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_32\System.EnterpriseServices\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.EnterpriseServices.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-05 01:58	486400              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_32\System.Data.OracleClient\2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Data.OracleClient.dll
- 2009-07-13 20:46 . 2009-06-10 21:23	486400              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_32\System.Data.OracleClient\2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Data.OracleClient.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:53 . 2009-07-14 01:22	107008              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_32\naphlpr\6.1.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\NAPHLPR.DLL
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:36	107008              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_32\naphlpr\6.1.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\NAPHLPR.DLL
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-05 01:52	163840              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_32\Microsoft.Transactions.Bridge.Dtc\3.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.Transactions.Bridge.Dtc.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:36 . 2009-06-10 21:14	163840              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_32\Microsoft.Transactions.Bridge.Dtc\3.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.Transactions.Bridge.Dtc.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:37 . 2011-09-16 14:37	964480              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_32\Microsoft.Office.BusinessData\14.0.0.0__71e9bce111e9429c\microsoft.office.businessdata.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:09 . 2009-07-14 01:20	134656              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_32\mcstoredb\6.1.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\mcstoredb.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:32	134656              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_32\mcstoredb\6.1.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\mcstoredb.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:32	238080              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_32\BDATunePIA\6.1.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\BDATunePIA.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:06 . 2009-07-14 01:25	238080              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_32\BDATunePIA\6.1.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\BDATunePIA.dll
+ 2011-04-28 15:51 . 2011-03-04 06:19	135168              c:\windows\AppPatch\AppPatch64\AcXtrnal.dll
- 2011-04-28 15:51 . 2011-03-04 06:17	135168              c:\windows\AppPatch\AppPatch64\AcXtrnal.dll
+ 2011-04-28 15:51 . 2011-03-04 06:19	350208              c:\windows\AppPatch\AppPatch64\AcLayers.dll
+ 2011-04-28 15:51 . 2010-11-20 12:18	562176              c:\windows\AppPatch\AcLayers.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:22 . 2009-07-14 01:16	1712640              c:\windows\SysWOW64\xpsservices.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 12:21	1712640              c:\windows\SysWOW64\xpsservices.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 12:21	1175040              c:\windows\SysWOW64\WsmSvc.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:31 . 2009-07-14 01:16	1175040              c:\windows\SysWOW64\WsmSvc.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:07 . 2009-07-14 01:16	2311168              c:\windows\SysWOW64\wpdshext.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 12:21	2311168              c:\windows\SysWOW64\wpdshext.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 12:21	1619456              c:\windows\SysWOW64\WMVDECOD.DLL
- 2010-10-01 14:36 . 2010-05-23 10:15	1619456              c:\windows\SysWOW64\WMVDECOD.DLL
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 12:20	2504192              c:\windows\SysWOW64\WMVCORE.DLL
- 2009-07-14 00:41 . 2009-07-14 01:16	2504192              c:\windows\SysWOW64\WMVCORE.DLL
- 2009-07-14 00:09 . 2009-07-14 01:16	1624064              c:\windows\SysWOW64\WMPEncEn.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 12:21	1624064              c:\windows\SysWOW64\WMPEncEn.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:09 . 2009-07-14 01:16	1003008              c:\windows\SysWOW64\WMNetMgr.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:21	1003008              c:\windows\SysWOW64\WMNetMgr.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:56 . 2009-07-14 01:16	1326592              c:\windows\SysWOW64\wlanpref.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:21	1326592              c:\windows\SysWOW64\wlanpref.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:47 . 2011-09-16 14:47	1126912              c:\windows\SysWOW64\wininet.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 12:21	1010688              c:\windows\SysWOW64\WindowsCodecs.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:20 . 2009-07-14 01:16	1227776              c:\windows\SysWOW64\wdc.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:21	1227776              c:\windows\SysWOW64\wdc.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-20 12:21	1128448              c:\windows\SysWOW64\vssapi.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:47 . 2011-09-16 14:47	1102848              c:\windows\SysWOW64\urlmon.dll
- 2010-10-01 14:37 . 2010-08-11 04:35	1164800              c:\windows\SysWOW64\UIRibbonRes.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:07	1164800              c:\windows\SysWOW64\UIRibbonRes.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 12:21	2983424              c:\windows\SysWOW64\UIRibbon.dll
- 2010-10-01 14:37 . 2010-08-11 04:44	2983424              c:\windows\SysWOW64\UIRibbon.dll
+ 2011-06-30 19:50 . 2011-05-04 04:34	1549312              c:\windows\SysWOW64\tquery.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:39 . 2009-07-14 01:16	2755072              c:\windows\SysWOW64\themeui.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 12:21	2755072              c:\windows\SysWOW64\themeui.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:21	2157568              c:\windows\SysWOW64\themecpl.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 12:21	2146304              c:\windows\SysWOW64\SyncCenter.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:40 . 2009-07-14 01:16	2146304              c:\windows\SysWOW64\SyncCenter.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:21	1202176              c:\windows\SysWOW64\Speech\Common\sapi.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:14 . 2009-07-14 01:16	1202176              c:\windows\SysWOW64\Speech\Common\sapi.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 12:21	1667584              c:\windows\SysWOW64\setupapi.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:21	2202624              c:\windows\SysWOW64\SensorsCpl.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:45 . 2009-07-14 01:16	2202624              c:\windows\SysWOW64\SensorsCpl.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-20 12:21	1115136              c:\windows\SysWOW64\RacEngn.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:12 . 2009-07-14 01:16	1363456              c:\windows\SysWOW64\Query.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 12:21	1363456              c:\windows\SysWOW64\Query.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 12:20	1328128              c:\windows\SysWOW64\quartz.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 12:20	1750528              c:\windows\SysWOW64\pnidui.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:52 . 2009-07-14 01:16	1750528              c:\windows\SysWOW64\pnidui.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 12:20	1508864              c:\windows\SysWOW64\pla.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:20 . 2009-07-14 01:16	1508864              c:\windows\SysWOW64\pla.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:20	1160192              c:\windows\SysWOW64\OpcServices.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:21 . 2009-07-14 01:16	1160192              c:\windows\SysWOW64\OpcServices.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:51 . 2009-07-14 01:16	1111552              c:\windows\SysWOW64\onexui.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:20	1111552              c:\windows\SysWOW64\onexui.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-20 12:20	1414144              c:\windows\SysWOW64\ole32.dll
+ 2011-08-09 21:09 . 2011-06-23 04:33	3912576              c:\windows\SysWOW64\ntoskrnl.exe
+ 2011-08-09 21:09 . 2011-06-23 04:33	3967872              c:\windows\SysWOW64\ntkrnlpa.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-20 12:24	1292096              c:\windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:53 . 2009-07-14 01:16	2130944              c:\windows\SysWOW64\networkmap.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:20	2130944              c:\windows\SysWOW64\networkmap.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:53 . 2009-07-14 01:16	1661440              c:\windows\SysWOW64\networkexplorer.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:20	1661440              c:\windows\SysWOW64\networkexplorer.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 12:20	2494464              c:\windows\SysWOW64\netshell.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:53 . 2009-07-14 01:16	2494464              c:\windows\SysWOW64\netshell.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:56 . 2009-07-14 01:16	1644032              c:\windows\SysWOW64\netcenter.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:20	1644032              c:\windows\SysWOW64\netcenter.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 12:19	1390080              c:\windows\SysWOW64\msxml6.dll
- 2011-02-13 15:52 . 2010-12-21 05:36	1236992              c:\windows\SysWOW64\msxml3.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 12:19	1236992              c:\windows\SysWOW64\msxml3.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 12:19	2291712              c:\windows\SysWOW64\MSVidCtl.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:08 . 2009-07-14 01:15	2291712              c:\windows\SysWOW64\MSVidCtl.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-20 12:19	3215872              c:\windows\SysWOW64\mstscax.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-20 12:17	1049600              c:\windows\SysWOW64\mstsc.exe
+ 2011-06-30 19:50 . 2011-05-04 04:32	1401344              c:\windows\SysWOW64\mssrch.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 12:19	2341376              c:\windows\SysWOW64\msi.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 12:19	2151936              c:\windows\SysWOW64\mmcndmgr.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:31 . 2009-07-14 01:15	2151936              c:\windows\SysWOW64\mmcndmgr.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:18 . 2009-07-14 01:15	8826880              c:\windows\SysWOW64\migwiz\wet.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 12:19	8826880              c:\windows\SysWOW64\migwiz\wet.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-20 12:19	5766144              c:\windows\SysWOW64\migwiz\migcore.dll
+ 2011-04-14 19:41 . 2011-03-11 05:33	1164288              c:\windows\SysWOW64\mfc42u.dll
- 2011-04-14 19:41 . 2011-03-11 05:40	1164288              c:\windows\SysWOW64\mfc42u.dll
+ 2011-04-14 19:41 . 2011-03-11 05:33	1137664              c:\windows\SysWOW64\mfc42.dll
- 2011-04-14 19:41 . 2011-03-11 05:40	1137664              c:\windows\SysWOW64\mfc42.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-20 12:19	3207680              c:\windows\SysWOW64\mf.dll
+ 2011-08-09 21:10 . 2011-07-16 04:24	1114112              c:\windows\SysWOW64\kernel32.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:47 . 2011-09-16 14:47	1797632              c:\windows\SysWOW64\jscript9.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:26 . 2009-07-14 01:15	1013760              c:\windows\SysWOW64\IME\IMEJP10\IMJPTIP.DLL
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:19	1013760              c:\windows\SysWOW64\IME\IMEJP10\IMJPTIP.DLL
+ 2011-09-16 14:47 . 2011-09-16 14:47	1791488              c:\windows\SysWOW64\iertutil.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:47 . 2011-09-16 14:47	9704448              c:\windows\SysWOW64\ieframe.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:47 . 2011-09-16 14:47	3695416              c:\windows\SysWOW64\ieapfltr.dat
- 2009-07-13 23:41 . 2009-07-14 01:15	2576384              c:\windows\SysWOW64\gameux.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 12:19	2576384              c:\windows\SysWOW64\gameux.dll
+ 2010-10-20 11:44 . 2010-10-20 11:44	1207656              c:\windows\SysWOW64\FM20.DLL
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-20 12:19	1493504              c:\windows\SysWOW64\ExplorerFrame.dll
+ 2011-04-28 15:51 . 2011-02-25 05:30	2616320              c:\windows\SysWOW64\explorer.exe
+ 2011-04-28 15:50 . 2011-03-11 05:33	1699328              c:\windows\SysWOW64\esent.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:07 . 2009-07-14 01:15	1400320              c:\windows\SysWOW64\DxpTaskSync.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:18	1400320              c:\windows\SysWOW64\DxpTaskSync.dll
+ 2011-03-22 06:57 . 2011-02-19 06:30	1076736              c:\windows\SysWOW64\DWrite.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 12:18	1371136              c:\windows\SysWOW64\dwmcore.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:40 . 2009-07-14 01:15	1040384              c:\windows\SysWOW64\Display.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:18	1040384              c:\windows\SysWOW64\Display.dll
- 2010-10-02 10:17 . 2009-11-25 11:47	1130824              c:\windows\SysWOW64\dfshim.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-05 01:58	1130824              c:\windows\SysWOW64\dfshim.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 12:18	2522624              c:\windows\SysWOW64\dbgeng.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-20 12:18	1828352              c:\windows\SysWOW64\d3d9.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-20 12:18	1171456              c:\windows\SysWOW64\d3d10warp.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:33 . 2009-07-14 01:15	1003520              c:\windows\SysWOW64\cryptui.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:18	1003520              c:\windows\SysWOW64\cryptui.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-20 12:18	1154048              c:\windows\SysWOW64\crypt32.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 12:18	1555456              c:\windows\SysWOW64\certmgr.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:29 . 2009-07-14 01:15	1555456              c:\windows\SysWOW64\certmgr.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-20 12:18	1334272              c:\windows\SysWOW64\CertEnroll.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 12:18	1792000              c:\windows\SysWOW64\authui.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:42 . 2009-07-14 01:14	1792000              c:\windows\SysWOW64\authui.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-20 12:32	5066752              c:\windows\SysWOW64\AuthFWSnapin.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:17 . 2009-07-14 01:15	2041344              c:\windows\SysWOW64\AdvancedInstallers\cmiv2.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:50 . 2010-11-20 12:18	2041344              c:\windows\SysWOW64\AdvancedInstallers\cmiv2.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:18	3727872              c:\windows\SysWOW64\accessibilitycpl.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-20 13:27	3008000              c:\windows\system32\xpsservices.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:45 . 2009-07-14 01:41	3008000              c:\windows\system32\xpsservices.dll
+ 2011-04-28 15:51 . 2011-03-12 12:08	1465344              c:\windows\system32\XpsPrint.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:27	2621952              c:\windows\system32\wucltux.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:35 . 2009-07-14 01:41	2621952              c:\windows\system32\wucltux.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:27	2420736              c:\windows\system32\wuaueng.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-20 13:27	2018304              c:\windows\system32\WsmSvc.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:27	2543616              c:\windows\system32\wpdshext.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-20 13:27	1888256              c:\windows\system32\WMVDECOD.DLL
- 2010-10-01 14:36 . 2010-05-23 08:37	1888256              c:\windows\system32\WMVDECOD.DLL
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-20 13:27	3027968              c:\windows\system32\WMVCORE.DLL
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:27	1024512              c:\windows\system32\wmpmde.dll
- 2010-10-13 15:46 . 2010-08-21 06:38	1024512              c:\windows\system32\wmpmde.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:25 . 2009-07-14 01:41	2072576              c:\windows\system32\WMPEncEn.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:27	2072576              c:\windows\system32\WMPEncEn.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:24 . 2009-07-14 01:41	1243136              c:\windows\system32\WMNetMgr.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:27	1243136              c:\windows\system32\WMNetMgr.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:23 . 2009-07-14 01:41	1232896              c:\windows\system32\WMADMOD.DLL
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:27	1232896              c:\windows\system32\WMADMOD.DLL
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:27	1441280              c:\windows\system32\wlanpref.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:11 . 2009-07-14 01:41	1441280              c:\windows\system32\wlanpref.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-20 13:25	3957760              c:\windows\system32\WinSAT.exe
- 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:39	3957760              c:\windows\system32\WinSAT.exe
+ 2011-09-16 14:47 . 2011-09-16 14:47	1389056              c:\windows\system32\wininet.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:27	1190400              c:\windows\system32\WindowsCodecs.dll
+ 2011-07-12 19:41 . 2011-06-11 03:07	3137536              c:\windows\system32\win32k.sys
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-20 13:27	1646080              c:\windows\system32\wevtsvc.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:49 . 2009-07-14 01:41	1646080              c:\windows\system32\wevtsvc.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-20 13:27	1281024              c:\windows\system32\werconcpl.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:27	1158656              c:\windows\system32\webservices.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:27	1363968              c:\windows\system32\wdc.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:32 . 2009-07-14 01:41	1363968              c:\windows\system32\wdc.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-20 13:25	1504256              c:\windows\system32\wbengine.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:48 . 2010-11-20 13:27	1225216              c:\windows\system32\wbem\wbemcore.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-20 13:25	2058240              c:\windows\system32\wbem\cimwin32.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-20 13:25	1600512              c:\windows\system32\VSSVC.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-20 13:27	1753088              c:\windows\system32\vssapi.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:53 . 2009-07-14 01:41	1098240              c:\windows\system32\Vault.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:27	1098240              c:\windows\system32\Vault.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-20 13:27	1008128              c:\windows\system32\user32.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:47 . 2011-09-16 14:47	1344512              c:\windows\system32\urlmon.dll
- 2010-10-01 14:37 . 2010-08-11 05:13	1164800              c:\windows\system32\UIRibbonRes.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 13:15	1164800              c:\windows\system32\UIRibbonRes.dll
- 2010-10-01 14:37 . 2010-08-11 05:19	3860992              c:\windows\system32\UIRibbon.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-20 13:27	3860992              c:\windows\system32\UIRibbon.dll
+ 2011-06-30 19:50 . 2011-05-04 05:25	2315776              c:\windows\system32\tquery.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:27	2851840              c:\windows\system32\themeui.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:27	2193920              c:\windows\system32\themecpl.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:56 . 2009-07-14 01:41	2193920              c:\windows\system32\themecpl.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-20 13:27	1197056              c:\windows\system32\taskschd.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-20 13:27	1743360              c:\windows\system32\sysmain.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:55 . 2009-07-14 01:41	2262528              c:\windows\system32\SyncCenter.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:27	2262528              c:\windows\system32\SyncCenter.dll
- 2009-07-14 01:05 . 2009-07-14 01:39	3524608              c:\windows\system32\sppsvc.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:25	3524608              c:\windows\system32\sppsvc.exe
- 2009-07-13 23:52 . 2009-07-14 01:41	1082880              c:\windows\system32\sppobjs.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:27	1082880              c:\windows\system32\sppobjs.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:42 . 2010-11-20 13:27	1576448              c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\3\XPSSVCS.DLL
- 2009-07-14 00:42 . 2009-07-14 01:41	1576448              c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\3\XpsSvcs.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:19 . 2010-11-20 13:08	6566400              c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\3\FXSRES.DLL
- 2009-07-14 00:35 . 2009-07-14 01:41	1126912              c:\windows\system32\Speech\SpeechUX\SpeechUX.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:27	1126912              c:\windows\system32\Speech\SpeechUX\SpeechUX.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:27	1435648              c:\windows\system32\Speech\Common\sapi.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-20 13:27	1900544              c:\windows\system32\setupapi.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:00 . 2009-07-14 01:41	2250752              c:\windows\system32\SensorsCpl.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:27	2250752              c:\windows\system32\SensorsCpl.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:27	1120768              c:\windows\system32\sdengin2.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:41	1120768              c:\windows\system32\sdengin2.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:39	1264640              c:\windows\system32\sdclt.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:25	1264640              c:\windows\system32\sdclt.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-20 13:27	1110016              c:\windows\system32\schedsvc.dll
- 2011-03-12 21:58 . 2010-12-23 06:07	1118720              c:\windows\system32\sbe.dll
+ 2011-03-12 21:58 . 2010-12-23 10:42	1118720              c:\windows\system32\sbe.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-20 13:27	1219584              c:\windows\system32\rpcrt4.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:27	1031680              c:\windows\system32\rdpcore.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:16 . 2009-07-14 01:41	1031680              c:\windows\system32\rdpcore.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-20 13:27	1556992              c:\windows\system32\RacEngn.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:41	1556992              c:\windows\system32\RacEngn.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:27	2055680              c:\windows\system32\Query.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:29 . 2009-07-14 01:41	2055680              c:\windows\system32\Query.dll
- 2010-04-01 08:51 . 2009-12-19 09:49	1572352              c:\windows\system32\quartz.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:27	1572352              c:\windows\system32\quartz.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-20 13:27	1212416              c:\windows\system32\propsys.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:56 . 2009-07-14 01:41	1212416              c:\windows\system32\propsys.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:27	1050624              c:\windows\system32\printui.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:27	1808384              c:\windows\system32\pnidui.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:27	1389056              c:\windows\system32\pla.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:43 . 2009-07-14 01:41	1911808              c:\windows\system32\OpcServices.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:27	1911808              c:\windows\system32\OpcServices.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-20 13:27	2199040              c:\windows\system32\oobe\winsetup.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:27	1161728              c:\windows\system32\oobe\msoobeui.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:07 . 2009-07-14 01:41	1080320              c:\windows\system32\onexui.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 13:27	1080320              c:\windows\system32\onexui.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-20 13:27	2086912              c:\windows\system32\ole32.dll
+ 2011-08-09 21:09 . 2011-06-23 05:43	5561216              c:\windows\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-20 13:28	1731936              c:\windows\system32\ntdll.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:08 . 2009-07-14 01:41	2146816              c:\windows\system32\networkmap.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:27	2146816              c:\windows\system32\networkmap.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:27	1672704              c:\windows\system32\networkexplorer.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:08 . 2009-07-14 01:41	1672704              c:\windows\system32\networkexplorer.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:27	2652160              c:\windows\system32\netshell.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:27	1689600              c:\windows\system32\netcenter.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:12 . 2009-07-14 01:41	1689600              c:\windows\system32\netcenter.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-20 13:27	1326080              c:\windows\system32\NaturalLanguage6.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:44	1077248              c:\windows\system32\Narrator.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-20 13:27	2004480              c:\windows\system32\msxml6.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-20 13:27	1881088              c:\windows\system32\msxml3.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-20 13:27	3650560              c:\windows\system32\MSVidCtl.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-20 13:27	3715584              c:\windows\system32\mstscax.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-20 13:25	1116672              c:\windows\system32\mstsc.exe
+ 2011-06-30 19:50 . 2011-05-04 05:22	2223616              c:\windows\system32\mssrch.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:27	1160192              c:\windows\system32\MSMPEG2ENC.DLL
- 2009-07-14 00:23 . 2009-07-14 01:41	1160192              c:\windows\system32\MSMPEG2ENC.DLL
- 2009-07-13 23:51 . 2009-07-14 01:41	3211776              c:\windows\system32\msi.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:27	3211776              c:\windows\system32\msi.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:27	1509888              c:\windows\system32\msdtctm.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:00 . 2009-07-14 01:41	1509888              c:\windows\system32\msdtctm.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:48 . 2009-07-14 01:41	3205120              c:\windows\system32\mmcndmgr.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-20 13:26	3205120              c:\windows\system32\mmcndmgr.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-20 13:26	1205760              c:\windows\system32\migwiz\migstore.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-20 13:26	8032768              c:\windows\system32\migwiz\migcore.dll
+ 2011-04-14 19:41 . 2011-03-11 06:34	1359872              c:\windows\system32\mfc42u.dll
- 2011-04-14 19:41 . 2011-03-11 06:19	1359872              c:\windows\system32\mfc42u.dll
+ 2011-04-14 19:41 . 2011-03-11 06:34	1395712              c:\windows\system32\mfc42.dll
- 2011-04-14 19:41 . 2011-03-11 06:19	1395712              c:\windows\system32\mfc42.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-20 13:26	4120064              c:\windows\system32\mf.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:26	1009152              c:\windows\system32\mcmde.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:19 . 2009-07-14 01:41	1009152              c:\windows\system32\mcmde.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-20 13:26	1447936              c:\windows\system32\lsasrv.dll
+ 2011-08-09 21:10 . 2011-07-16 05:37	1162752              c:\windows\system32\kernel32.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:47 . 2011-09-16 14:47	2303488              c:\windows\system32\jscript9.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:26	1242112              c:\windows\system32\IME\IMEJP10\IMJPTIP.DLL
- 2009-07-13 23:40 . 2009-07-14 01:41	1242112              c:\windows\system32\IME\IMEJP10\IMJPTIP.DLL
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-20 13:26	1244160              c:\windows\system32\imapi2fs.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:01 . 2009-07-14 01:41	1244160              c:\windows\system32\imapi2fs.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:47 . 2011-09-16 14:47	2143232              c:\windows\system32\iertutil.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:47 . 2011-09-16 14:47	3695416              c:\windows\system32\ieapfltr.dat
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:26	2746880              c:\windows\system32\gameux.dll
+ 2011-03-22 06:57 . 2011-02-19 12:05	1139200              c:\windows\system32\FntCache.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-20 13:26	1866240              c:\windows\system32\ExplorerFrame.dll
+ 2011-04-28 15:50 . 2011-03-11 06:33	2565632              c:\windows\system32\esent.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:26	1457664              c:\windows\system32\DxpTaskSync.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:22 . 2009-07-14 01:40	1457664              c:\windows\system32\DxpTaskSync.dll
+ 2011-03-22 06:57 . 2011-02-19 12:04	1544192              c:\windows\system32\DWrite.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-20 13:26	1632256              c:\windows\system32\dwmcore.dll


----------



## boulder38

+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:08	6566400              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnms002.inf_amd64_neutral_d834e48846616289\Amd64\FXSRES.DLL
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 13:27	1576448              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\ntprint.inf_amd64_neutral_4616c3de1949be6d\Amd64\XPSSVCS.DLL
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 13:09	1058304              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\ntprint.inf_amd64_neutral_4616c3de1949be6d\Amd64\PCL5URES.DLL
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 13:09	1057792              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\ntprint.inf_amd64_neutral_4616c3de1949be6d\Amd64\PCL5ERES.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 21:59 . 2009-07-14 01:40	4772352              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\atiilhag.inf_amd64_neutral_0a660e899f5038a2\atiumdva.dll
+ 2009-07-13 21:59 . 2009-07-14 01:40	4030976              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\atiilhag.inf_amd64_neutral_0a660e899f5038a2\atiumdag.dll
+ 2009-07-13 21:59 . 2009-07-14 01:40	4763136              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\atiilhag.inf_amd64_neutral_0a660e899f5038a2\atiumd6a.dll
+ 2009-06-10 20:36 . 2009-07-14 01:40	5492736              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\atiilhag.inf_amd64_neutral_0a660e899f5038a2\atiumd64.dll
+ 2009-07-13 21:59 . 2009-07-13 21:59	5020672              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\atiilhag.inf_amd64_neutral_0a660e899f5038a2\atikmdag.sys
+ 2009-07-13 21:59 . 2009-07-14 01:40	3115008              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\atiilhag.inf_amd64_neutral_0a660e899f5038a2\atidxx64.dll
+ 2009-07-13 21:59 . 2009-07-14 01:40	2342400              c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\atiilhag.inf_amd64_neutral_0a660e899f5038a2\atidxx32.dll
+ 2011-08-09 21:10 . 2011-06-21 06:34	1923968              c:\windows\system32\drivers\tcpip.sys
+ 2011-04-28 15:50 . 2011-03-11 06:41	1659776              c:\windows\system32\drivers\ntfs.sys
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:26	1066496              c:\windows\system32\Display.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:56 . 2009-07-14 01:40	1066496              c:\windows\system32\Display.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-20 13:26	1340416              c:\windows\system32\diagperf.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:31 . 2009-07-14 01:40	1202176              c:\windows\system32\DiagCpl.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:26	1202176              c:\windows\system32\DiagCpl.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:55 . 2010-11-05 01:57	1942856              c:\windows\system32\dfshim.dll
- 2010-10-02 10:17 . 2009-11-25 11:47	1942856              c:\windows\system32\dfshim.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:13 . 2009-07-14 01:40	1087488              c:\windows\system32\dbghelp.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:26	1087488              c:\windows\system32\dbghelp.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-20 13:26	3391488              c:\windows\system32\dbgeng.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-20 13:26	2067456              c:\windows\system32\d3d9.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-20 13:26	1838080              c:\windows\system32\d3d10warp.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:25	1065984              c:\windows\system32\cryptui.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:49 . 2009-07-14 01:40	1065984              c:\windows\system32\cryptui.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-20 13:25	1456128              c:\windows\system32\crypt32.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-20 13:25	1796096              c:\windows\system32\certmgr.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-20 13:25	1975296              c:\windows\system32\CertEnroll.dll
- 2010-04-01 08:46 . 2009-09-03 07:36	1975296              c:\windows\system32\CertEnroll.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:29 . 2009-07-14 01:40	1133568              c:\windows\system32\cdosys.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:25	1133568              c:\windows\system32\cdosys.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:32	2217856              c:\windows\system32\bootres.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-20 13:25	1927680              c:\windows\system32\authui.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-20 13:39	5066752              c:\windows\system32\AuthFWSnapin.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:34 . 2009-07-14 01:40	3745792              c:\windows\system32\accessibilitycpl.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:25	3745792              c:\windows\system32\accessibilitycpl.dll
+ 2009-07-14 04:45 . 2011-09-20 11:22	7113196              c:\windows\ServiceProfiles\NetworkService\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\SoftwareProtectionPlatform\tokens.dat
+ 2010-10-01 15:02 . 2011-09-22 08:03	1262044              c:\windows\ServiceProfiles\LocalService\AppData\Local\FontCache-S-1-5-21-683929258-1234514080-2526877278-1001-8192.dat
+ 2011-04-06 16:45 . 2011-04-06 16:45	2153816              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\WPF\wpfgfx_v0400.dll
- 2010-03-18 13:27 . 2010-03-18 13:27	2153816              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\WPF\wpfgfx_v0400.dll
+ 2011-04-06 15:48 . 2011-04-06 15:48	1368920              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\WPF\WindowsBase.dll
+ 2011-04-06 15:48 . 2011-04-06 15:48	6428520              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\WPF\PresentationFramework.dll
+ 2011-04-06 16:45 . 2011-04-06 16:45	3824480              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\WPF\PresentationCore.dll
+ 2011-04-06 16:45 . 2011-04-06 16:45	3235656              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\vbc.exe
+ 2011-04-06 15:48 . 2011-04-06 15:48	2207568              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\System.XML.dll
- 2010-03-18 12:16 . 2010-03-18 12:16	2207568              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\System.XML.dll
+ 2011-04-06 15:48 . 2011-04-06 15:48	6097256              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\System.ServiceModel.dll
+ 2011-05-17 09:08 . 2011-05-17 09:08	3116376              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\System.Data.dll
+ 2011-04-06 15:48 . 2011-04-06 15:48	1354584              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\System.Core.dll
+ 2011-05-17 09:08 . 2011-05-17 09:08	4967248              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\mscorlib.dll
- 2011-04-12 21:16 . 2011-04-12 21:16	4967248              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\mscorlib.dll
+ 2011-05-17 09:08 . 2011-05-17 09:08	1454416              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\mscordbi.dll
+ 2011-05-17 09:08 . 2011-05-17 09:08	1514840              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\mscordacwks.dll
+ 2011-05-17 09:08 . 2011-05-17 09:08	1511240              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\clrjit.dll
- 2011-04-12 21:16 . 2011-04-12 21:16	9800008              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\clr.dll
+ 2011-05-17 09:08 . 2011-05-17 09:08	9800008              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\clr.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-05 01:53	2361160              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v3.5\vbc.exe
- 2009-07-13 20:54 . 2009-06-10 20:31	2287432              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v3.5\csc.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-05 01:53	2287432              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v3.5\csc.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-05 01:53	2255192              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v3.0\WPF\wpfgfx_v0300.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-05 01:52	5328896              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v3.0\Windows Communication Foundation\System.ServiceModel.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-05 01:57	1800520              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\vbc.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-05 01:57	2048000              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\System.XML.dll
- 2009-07-13 20:37 . 2009-06-10 20:40	2048000              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\System.XML.dll
- 2011-06-30 19:50 . 2011-03-29 22:26	5025792              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\System.Windows.Forms.dll
+ 2011-09-18 10:20 . 2011-03-29 22:32	5025792              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\System.Windows.Forms.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-05 01:57	5259264              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\System.Web.dll
+ 2011-09-18 10:20 . 2011-05-04 22:31	3190784              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\System.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-05 01:56	4927488              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\System.Design.dll
- 2009-07-13 20:37 . 2009-06-10 20:40	4927488              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\System.Design.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-05 01:56	3095552              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\System.Data.dll
+ 2011-09-18 10:20 . 2011-03-29 22:32	9992528              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\mscorwks.dll
- 2011-06-30 19:50 . 2011-03-29 22:26	4567040              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\mscorlib.dll
+ 2011-09-18 10:20 . 2011-03-29 22:32	4567040              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\mscorlib.dll
+ 2011-09-18 10:20 . 2011-03-29 22:32	1576272              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\mscorjit.dll
+ 2011-09-18 10:20 . 2011-03-29 22:32	1755480              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\mscordacwks.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-05 01:56	1983304              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\cscomp.dll
- 2010-03-18 12:16 . 2010-03-18 12:16	1663320              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\WPF\wpfgfx_v0400.dll
+ 2011-04-06 15:48 . 2011-04-06 15:48	1663320              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\WPF\wpfgfx_v0400.dll
+ 2011-04-06 15:48 . 2011-04-06 15:48	1368920              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\WPF\WindowsBase.dll
+ 2011-04-06 15:48 . 2011-04-06 15:48	6428520              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\WPF\PresentationFramework.dll
+ 2011-04-06 15:48 . 2011-04-06 15:48	3788128              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\WPF\PresentationCore.dll
+ 2011-04-06 15:48 . 2011-04-06 15:48	2261832              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\vbc.exe
- 2010-03-18 12:16 . 2010-03-18 12:16	2207568              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.XML.dll
+ 2011-04-06 15:48 . 2011-04-06 15:48	2207568              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.XML.dll
+ 2011-04-06 15:48 . 2011-04-06 15:48	6097256              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.ServiceModel.dll
+ 2011-05-17 08:27 . 2011-05-17 08:27	2975064              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.Data.dll
+ 2011-04-06 15:48 . 2011-04-06 15:48	1354584              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.Core.dll
+ 2011-05-17 08:27 . 2011-05-17 08:27	5197648              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\mscorlib.dll
- 2011-04-12 14:11 . 2011-04-12 14:11	5197648              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\mscorlib.dll
+ 2011-05-17 08:27 . 2011-05-17 08:27	1142616              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\mscordacwks.dll
- 2011-04-12 14:11 . 2011-04-12 14:11	6735176              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\clr.dll
+ 2011-05-17 08:27 . 2011-05-17 08:27	6735176              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\clr.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-05 01:53	1717576              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.5\vbc.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-05 01:53	1545032              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.5\csc.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-05 01:53	1736536              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.0\WPF\wpfgfx_v0300.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:35 . 2009-06-10 21:14	1736536              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.0\WPF\wpfgfx_v0300.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-05 01:52	5988352              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.0\Windows Communication Foundation\System.ServiceModel.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-05 01:58	1340752              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\VsaVb7rt.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-05 01:58	1169224              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\vbc.exe
- 2009-07-13 20:46 . 2009-06-10 21:23	1169224              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\vbc.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-05 01:58	2048000              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\System.XML.dll
- 2009-07-13 20:46 . 2009-06-10 21:23	2048000              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\System.XML.dll
+ 2011-09-18 10:20 . 2011-03-29 22:33	5025792              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\System.Windows.Forms.dll
- 2011-06-30 19:50 . 2011-03-29 22:31	5025792              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\System.Windows.Forms.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-05 01:58	5251072              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\System.Web.dll
+ 2011-09-18 10:20 . 2011-05-04 22:32	3190784              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\System.dll
- 2009-07-13 20:46 . 2009-06-10 21:23	4927488              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\System.Design.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-05 01:58	4927488              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\System.Design.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-05 01:58	2927616              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\System.Data.dll
+ 2011-09-18 10:20 . 2011-03-29 22:33	5924176              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\mscorwks.dll
+ 2011-09-18 10:20 . 2011-03-29 22:33	4550656              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\mscorlib.dll
- 2011-06-30 19:50 . 2011-03-29 22:31	4550656              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\mscorlib.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-05 01:57	1160008              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\cscomp.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:33 . 2011-09-16 14:33	1368920              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\WindowsBase\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\WindowsBase.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:32 . 2011-09-16 14:32	3510600              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.dll
- 2011-08-13 13:45 . 2011-08-13 13:45	3510600              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.dll
- 2011-08-13 13:45 . 2011-08-13 13:45	2207568              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Xml\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.XML.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:32 . 2011-09-16 14:32	2207568              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Xml\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.XML.dll
- 2011-08-13 13:45 . 2011-08-13 13:45	5028200              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Windows.Forms\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Windows.Forms.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:32 . 2011-09-16 14:32	5028200              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Windows.Forms\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Windows.Forms.dll
- 2011-08-13 13:45 . 2011-08-13 13:45	1711496              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Windows.Forms.DataVisualization\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Windows.Forms.DataVisualization.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:32 . 2011-09-16 14:32	1711496              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Windows.Forms.DataVisualization\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Windows.Forms.DataVisualization.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:32 . 2011-09-16 14:32	6097256              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.ServiceModel\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.ServiceModel.dll
- 2011-08-13 13:46 . 2011-08-13 13:46	1026936              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Runtime.Serialization\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Runtime.Serialization.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:32 . 2011-09-16 14:32	1026936              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Runtime.Serialization\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Runtime.Serialization.dll
- 2011-08-13 13:45 . 2011-08-13 13:46	4464480              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Data.Entity\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Data.Entity.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:32 . 2011-09-16 14:32	4464480              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Data.Entity\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Data.Entity.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:32 . 2011-09-16 14:32	1354584              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Core\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Core.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:32 . 2011-09-16 14:32	1199968              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Activities\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Activities.dll
- 2011-08-13 13:46 . 2011-08-13 13:46	1199968              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Activities\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Activities.dll
- 2011-08-13 13:46 . 2011-08-13 13:46	1462648              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Activities.Presentation\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Activities.Presentation.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:32 . 2011-09-16 14:32	1462648              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Activities.Presentation\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Activities.Presentation.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:32 . 2011-09-16 14:32	6428520              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\PresentationFramework\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\PresentationFramework.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:32 . 2011-09-16 14:32	3116376              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_64\System.Data\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Data.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:32 . 2011-09-16 14:32	3824480              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_64\PresentationCore\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\PresentationCore.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:32 . 2011-09-16 14:32	4967248              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_64\mscorlib\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\mscorlib.dll
- 2011-08-13 13:45 . 2011-08-13 13:45	4967248              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_64\mscorlib\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\mscorlib.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:32 . 2011-09-16 14:32	3563408              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_64\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Activities.Compiler\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Activities.Compiler.dll
- 2011-08-13 13:46 . 2011-08-13 13:46	3563408              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_64\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Activities.Compiler\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Activities.Compiler.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:32 . 2011-09-16 14:32	2975064              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\System.Data\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Data.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:32 . 2011-09-16 14:32	3788128              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\PresentationCore\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\PresentationCore.dll
- 2011-08-13 13:45 . 2011-08-13 13:45	5197648              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\mscorlib\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\mscorlib.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:32 . 2011-09-16 14:32	5197648              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\mscorlib\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\mscorlib.dll
- 2011-08-13 13:45 . 2011-08-13 13:45	2989456              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Activities.Compiler\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Activities.Compiler.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:32 . 2011-09-16 14:32	2989456              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Activities.Compiler\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Activities.Compiler.dll
+ 2011-09-18 10:28 . 2011-09-18 10:28	7546880              c:\windows\Installer\9dea8.msi
+ 2011-09-18 10:33 . 2011-09-18 10:33	2830336              c:\windows\Installer\9dea4.msi
+ 2011-09-18 10:33 . 2011-09-18 10:33	8544256              c:\windows\Installer\9dea0.msi
+ 2011-02-18 09:39 . 2011-02-18 09:39	1402880              c:\windows\Installer\544fe.msi
+ 2011-04-28 19:26 . 2011-04-28 19:26	3994624              c:\windows\Installer\4a8d73.msp
+ 2011-04-28 19:26 . 2011-04-28 19:26	2426880              c:\windows\Installer\4a8d35.msp
+ 2011-07-21 11:34 . 2011-07-21 11:34	3456000              c:\windows\Installer\4a8ce0.msp
+ 2011-07-21 11:51 . 2011-07-21 11:51	9623040              c:\windows\Installer\4a8cca.msp
+ 2011-07-21 11:45 . 2011-07-21 11:45	3809792              c:\windows\Installer\372512.msp
+ 2011-08-15 22:56 . 2011-08-15 22:56	3460096              c:\windows\Installer\3724fc.msp
+ 2011-07-21 11:41 . 2011-07-21 11:41	8413696              c:\windows\Installer\3724e6.msp
+ 2011-08-21 22:18 . 2011-08-21 22:18	1585152              c:\windows\Installer\3724a6.msp
- 2010-10-01 06:38 . 2011-08-13 13:49	1479520              c:\windows\Installer\{90140000-003D-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}\xlicons.exe
+ 2010-10-01 06:38 . 2011-09-16 14:38	1479520              c:\windows\Installer\{90140000-003D-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}\xlicons.exe
- 2010-10-01 06:38 . 2011-08-13 13:49	1858400              c:\windows\Installer\{90140000-003D-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}\wordicon.exe
+ 2010-10-01 06:38 . 2011-09-16 14:38	1858400              c:\windows\Installer\{90140000-003D-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}\wordicon.exe
+ 2010-10-01 06:38 . 2011-09-16 14:38	4525408              c:\windows\Installer\{90140000-003D-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}\promoicon.exe
+ 2010-10-01 06:38 . 2011-09-16 14:38	3792736              c:\windows\Installer\{90140000-003D-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}\pptico.exe
- 2010-10-01 06:38 . 2011-08-13 13:49	3792736              c:\windows\Installer\{90140000-003D-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}\pptico.exe
- 2010-10-01 06:38 . 2011-08-13 13:49	1449312              c:\windows\Installer\{90140000-003D-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}\accicons.exe
+ 2010-10-01 06:38 . 2011-09-16 14:38	1449312              c:\windows\Installer\{90140000-003D-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}\accicons.exe
+ 2010-03-18 12:16 . 2010-03-18 12:16	1663320              c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\DFC90B5F2B0FFA63D84FD16F6BF37C4B\4.0.30319\wpfgfx_x86.dll
+ 2010-03-18 13:27 . 2010-03-18 13:27	2153816              c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\DFC90B5F2B0FFA63D84FD16F6BF37C4B\4.0.30319\wpfgfx_amd64.dll
+ 2010-03-18 12:16 . 2010-03-18 12:16	1303896              c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\DFC90B5F2B0FFA63D84FD16F6BF37C4B\4.0.30319\WindowsBase_x86.dll
+ 2010-03-18 12:16 . 2010-03-18 12:16	1303896              c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\DFC90B5F2B0FFA63D84FD16F6BF37C4B\4.0.30319\WindowsBase_amd64.dll
+ 2010-03-18 12:16 . 2010-03-18 12:16	6346600              c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\DFC90B5F2B0FFA63D84FD16F6BF37C4B\4.0.30319\PresentationFramework_x86.dll
+ 2010-03-18 12:16 . 2010-03-18 12:16	6346600              c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\DFC90B5F2B0FFA63D84FD16F6BF37C4B\4.0.30319\PresentationFramework_amd64.dll
+ 2010-03-18 12:16 . 2010-03-18 12:16	3545952              c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\DFC90B5F2B0FFA63D84FD16F6BF37C4B\4.0.30319\PresentationCore_x86.dll
+ 2010-03-18 13:27 . 2010-03-18 13:27	3453792              c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\DFC90B5F2B0FFA63D84FD16F6BF37C4B\4.0.30319\PresentationCore_amd64.dll
+ 2010-02-17 20:56 . 2010-02-17 20:56	1199008              c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109D30000000000000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\WKCONV.EXE
+ 2010-02-25 10:07 . 2010-02-25 10:07	2672456              c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109D30000000000000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\VBE7.DLL
+ 2010-02-28 01:55 . 2010-02-28 01:55	1040736              c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109D30000000000000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\UMOUTLOOKADDIN.DLL
+ 2010-03-01 04:07 . 2010-03-01 04:07	2831768              c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109D30000000000000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\STSLIST.DLL
+ 2010-03-10 23:44 . 2010-03-10 23:44	1100664              c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109D30000000000000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\SETUP.EXE
+ 2010-02-28 01:14 . 2010-02-28 01:14	4520288              c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109D30000000000000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\PROMO.EXE
+ 2010-03-09 08:57 . 2010-03-09 08:57	2162024              c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109D30000000000000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\POWERPNT.EXE
+ 2010-03-10 23:44 . 2010-03-10 23:44	5789544              c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109D30000000000000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\OSETUP.DLL
+ 2010-03-30 07:29 . 2010-03-30 07:29	1177968              c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109D30000000000000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\ONFILTER.DLL
+ 2010-03-30 07:29 . 2010-03-30 07:29	1676128              c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109D30000000000000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\ONENOTE.EXE
+ 2010-03-23 09:57 . 2010-03-23 09:57	3189120              c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109D30000000000000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\OLMAPI32.DLL
+ 2010-01-09 20:24 . 2010-01-09 20:24	3483000              c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109D30000000000000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\OIMG.DLL
+ 2010-02-28 01:19 . 2010-02-28 01:19	7277440              c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109D30000000000000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\OFFOWC.DLL
+ 2010-03-29 20:48 . 2010-03-29 20:48	6629808              c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109D30000000000000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\NL7MODELS0011.DLL
+ 2010-03-29 20:48 . 2010-03-29 20:48	2460080              c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109D30000000000000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\NL7LEXICONS0011.DLL
+ 2010-03-29 20:47 . 2010-03-29 20:47	7467440              c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109D30000000000000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\NL7DATA0011.DLL
+ 2010-03-30 07:36 . 2010-03-30 07:36	5496688              c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109D30000000000000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\IPEDITOR.DLL
+ 2010-03-12 21:45 . 2010-03-12 21:45	4299648              c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109D30000000000000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\GRAPH.EXE
+ 2010-03-01 04:08 . 2010-03-01 04:08	1746280              c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109D30000000000000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\GFX.DLL
+ 2010-02-20 16:20 . 2010-02-20 16:20	1207144              c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109D30000000000000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\FM20.DLL
+ 2010-01-18 19:59 . 2010-01-18 19:59	2182040              c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109D30000000000000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\ASSAPIFE.DLL
+ 2010-03-23 09:55 . 2010-03-23 09:55	3049376              c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109D30000000000000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\ACEWDAT.DLL
+ 2010-03-23 09:55 . 2010-03-23 09:55	2193800              c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109D30000000000000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\ACECORE.DLL
+ 2010-03-24 19:28 . 2010-03-24 19:28	1449312              c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109D30000000000000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\ACCICONS.EXE
+ 2010-10-01 06:37 . 2010-10-01 06:37	1857400              c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109D30000000000000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\ACCESS.DLL
+ 2011-04-28 15:51 . 2011-02-25 06:19	2871808              c:\windows\explorer.exe
- 2010-10-30 15:50 . 2010-08-04 06:16	1551872              c:\windows\ehome\wow\ehuihlp.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 12:18	1551872              c:\windows\ehome\wow\ehuihlp.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:35	2596864              c:\windows\ehome\Microsoft.MediaCenter.UI.dll
- 2009-07-13 22:35 . 2009-07-14 01:26	2596864              c:\windows\ehome\Microsoft.MediaCenter.UI.dll
- 2009-07-13 22:35 . 2009-07-14 01:23	1572864              c:\windows\ehome\Microsoft.MediaCenter.Shell.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:35	1572864              c:\windows\ehome\Microsoft.MediaCenter.Shell.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-20 13:26	2613248              c:\windows\ehome\Mcx2Filter.dll
- 2010-10-30 15:50 . 2010-08-04 07:07	1668608              c:\windows\ehome\ehuihlp.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:26	1668608              c:\windows\ehome\ehuihlp.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:26 . 2009-07-14 01:40	1195520              c:\windows\ehome\ehui.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:26	1195520              c:\windows\ehome\ehui.dll
- 2010-10-30 15:50 . 2010-08-04 06:28	6307840              c:\windows\ehome\ehshell.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-20 12:32	6307840              c:\windows\ehome\ehshell.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-20 09:19	1474560              c:\windows\Boot\DVD\EFI\en-US\efisys.bin
- 2009-07-13 23:20 . 2009-07-13 23:20	1474560              c:\windows\Boot\DVD\EFI\en-US\efisys.bin


----------



## boulder38

+ 2011-09-18 11:38 . 2011-09-18 11:38	5237248              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\WindowsBase\2b21f937d40320cabc3c85c031db88d8\WindowsBase.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 11:52 . 2011-09-18 11:52	1430016              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\UIAutomationClients#\d14a6bf514550fdc219f580348599c58\UIAutomationClientsideProviders.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 11:37 . 2011-09-18 11:37	7037952              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Xml\8e4323f5bfb90be4621456033d8b404b\System.Xml.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 11:41 . 2011-09-18 11:41	2449408              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Xaml\2a3c95561c3de429c3c0e7a53a920c45\System.Xaml.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 11:52 . 2011-09-18 11:52	5627904              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Windows.Form#\b346685f479e27aadce1793789333bfb\System.Windows.Forms.DataVisualization.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 11:52 . 2011-09-18 11:52	2236416              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Web.Services\4ee71342f3eadce770c5b227e0e72015\System.Web.Services.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 11:52 . 2011-09-18 11:52	2735616              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Speech\7211feffc35222c34e5d6b9e97f1c009\System.Speech.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 11:52 . 2011-09-18 11:52	1918976              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.ServiceModel#\e449cb587c51f7bec5fcff8964844151\System.ServiceModel.Activities.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 11:52 . 2011-09-18 11:52	1579008              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.ServiceModel#\5af78d8b92c4a0b7f90dd99a8742c565\System.ServiceModel.Discovery.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 11:41 . 2011-09-18 11:41	3412992              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Runtime.Seri#\2c3f2f005761a596bf9e7262b76735a3\System.Runtime.Serialization.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 11:41 . 2011-09-18 11:41	1348096              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Runtime.Dura#\d850328fdb0d5b403f2b4a7752ec43da\System.Runtime.DurableInstancing.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 11:48 . 2011-09-18 11:48	1467392              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Printing\35bb0262c48890be46a1861b63bed32d\System.Printing.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 11:51 . 2011-09-18 11:51	1470464              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Management\73c6deea16d8ee87e65156bb9ef90e0b\System.Management.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 11:51 . 2011-09-18 11:51	1416192              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.IdentityModel\6d8ec822ecf54529d04b1342aef58dd3\System.IdentityModel.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 11:41 . 2011-09-18 11:41	1098752              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.EnterpriseSe#\a8ac353249c61750e03ace04cce91d12\System.EnterpriseServices.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 11:41 . 2011-09-18 11:41	2290688              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Drawing\0237eaa2a9c71060227e6d310a887c07\System.Drawing.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 11:50 . 2011-09-18 11:50	1217536              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.DirectorySer#\8440779374dcb4d650179a61139684b0\System.DirectoryServices.AccountManagement.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 11:41 . 2011-09-18 11:41	1622528              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.DirectorySer#\1b6321bae09adccce41aedcd91fcea9b\System.DirectoryServices.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 11:42 . 2011-09-18 11:42	2402816              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Deployment\f0cadc34a72bbfb06158ee14e3f3b97d\System.Deployment.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 11:41 . 2011-09-18 11:41	8601600              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Data\20d5aeb1486af05bd5885e431e8cf531\System.Data.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 11:37 . 2011-09-18 11:37	3390976              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Data.SqlXml\84e0e94c07d03148371aad1c9212daba\System.Data.SqlXml.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 11:50 . 2011-09-18 11:50	1798656              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Data.Service#\c66f4672f3f96cac1796475fc53084f7\System.Data.Services.Client.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 11:50 . 2011-09-18 11:50	3386368              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Data.Linq\f985d985539603a521e6051cbef283d7\System.Data.Linq.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 11:36 . 2011-09-18 11:36	1257472              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Configuration\d17a133036827281e02df99161f83199\System.Configuration.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 11:49 . 2011-09-18 11:49	1007616              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.ComponentMod#\87cacc996ae318f4bd1e126f8271b8c1\System.ComponentModel.Composition.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 11:48 . 2011-09-18 11:48	5695488              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Activities\6f46271408743437680ef855e26ba561\System.Activities.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 11:49 . 2011-09-18 11:49	5048832              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Activities.P#\b5dc8079f2701e3cf6a139deca5c0982\System.Activities.Presentation.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 11:49 . 2011-09-18 11:49	2064896              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Activities.C#\bb930355f9bcc3bc388397471ae88492\System.Activities.Core.Presentation.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 11:48 . 2011-09-18 11:48	4232704              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\ReachFramework\8df1ec785fb8923566f2ce612f108cee\ReachFramework.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 11:40 . 2011-09-18 11:40	2056192              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\PresentationUI\944136b49e38259ce517a6fe3e71fa4d\PresentationUI.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 11:37 . 2011-09-18 11:37	2317312              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\Microsoft.VisualBas#\f35f1a86bb6cdfc3547ff815dddfa629\Microsoft.VisualBasic.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 11:38 . 2011-09-18 11:38	1623040              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\Microsoft.VisualBas#\b915c536f129912ec5b50a187d663103\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Activities.Compiler.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 11:38 . 2011-09-18 11:38	1843200              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\Microsoft.VisualBas#\7caaf5543210b5383267ef450c2173f7\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Compatibility.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 11:37 . 2011-09-18 11:37	1526784              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\Microsoft.Transacti#\41248e69f60429253a19267620bd5dcd\Microsoft.Transactions.Bridge.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 11:37 . 2011-09-18 11:37	1070080              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\Microsoft.Office.To#\edf7fd7f761ee3e1d666b6743d0340db\Microsoft.Office.Tools.Word.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 11:37 . 2011-09-18 11:37	1470464              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\Microsoft.Office.To#\aa08bd4a6bab34f2ae3255655a94cd6c\Microsoft.Office.Tools.Word.Implementation.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 11:37 . 2011-09-18 11:37	2034688              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\Microsoft.Office.To#\7e7695deed869db26956948c7c6b5647\Microsoft.Office.Tools.Excel.Implementation.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 11:37 . 2011-09-18 11:37	1117184              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\Microsoft.Office.To#\3ff40e4f6ecaddd59cc91acaaba401fc\Microsoft.Office.Tools.Common.Implementation.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 11:51 . 2011-09-18 11:51	3313664              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\Microsoft.JScript\a266703ae4763423c8e41fd9e375bf76\Microsoft.JScript.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 11:36 . 2011-09-18 11:36	2009600              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\Microsoft.CSharp\db2aa89dbd68dddefe47c70b35c045cf\Microsoft.CSharp.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:34 . 2011-09-16 14:34	3857920              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\WindowsBase\9839629d913ad7c3b547c706b5512244\WindowsBase.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 10:57 . 2011-09-18 10:57	1063424              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\UIAutomationClients#\669115f8fe730f98f292c8abed23c838\UIAutomationClientsideProviders.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:34 . 2011-09-16 14:34	9086464              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System\5900bfd9c4074ffe52b2d9a893de98a1\System.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:34 . 2011-09-16 14:34	5617664              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Xml\cee28b8750121ade07d247723143e4b3\System.Xml.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 10:54 . 2011-09-18 10:54	1782272              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Xaml\a5b14a2322f4277e0e7c1d62c27a7ffd\System.Xaml.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 10:57 . 2011-09-18 10:57	4545024              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Windows.Form#\a9d43636c91e84bb9a0825158789921b\System.Windows.Forms.DataVisualization.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 10:57 . 2011-09-18 10:57	1885696              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Web.Services\f8b86322ad4046025e6883556827c5b6\System.Web.Services.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 10:57 . 2011-09-18 10:57	2012160              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Speech\51de02725f2c44331425ba6030d29fc6\System.Speech.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 10:57 . 2011-09-18 10:57	1140736              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.ServiceModel#\eb9c7a63a1cd05de9e92c67fa02caf53\System.ServiceModel.Discovery.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 10:57 . 2011-09-18 10:57	1392640              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.ServiceModel#\b3052a55279bcdc92f44efb788b57708\System.ServiceModel.Activities.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 10:54 . 2011-09-18 10:54	2647040              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Runtime.Seri#\05dbc6b70dd59d178de0a00ab955e764\System.Runtime.Serialization.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 10:54 . 2011-09-18 10:54	1021952              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Runtime.Dura#\89eb5f37818a0a82434c6e040111272b\System.Runtime.DurableInstancing.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 10:55 . 2011-09-18 10:55	1060864              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Printing\68dcedaf4fbb2bd6fc6a61b36c93f475\System.Printing.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 10:56 . 2011-09-18 10:56	1218560              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Management\ebc5de59bf2fb4b3bf9d858de8ea27f4\System.Management.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 10:56 . 2011-09-18 10:56	1072640              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.IdentityModel\191dfee6a11a5fbdcb8ff14f4239705a\System.IdentityModel.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:34 . 2011-09-16 14:34	1652736              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Drawing\a758893a1caa463e03b81e5c28977c5d\System.Drawing.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 10:55 . 2011-09-18 10:55	1172992              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.DirectorySer#\90672651880a389e77b402e20941ac24\System.DirectoryServices.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 10:55 . 2011-09-18 10:55	1879040              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Deployment\8a7fc9e6edb5e07eae6cbd6568ee0da4\System.Deployment.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:35 . 2011-09-16 14:35	6815232              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Data\edf1bb01a1a7e66f5caf041304241c9f\System.Data.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:35 . 2011-09-16 14:35	2549760              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Data.SqlXml\99e817dcfb8de80fc208b821b71289fa\System.Data.SqlXml.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 10:56 . 2011-09-18 10:56	1343488              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Data.Service#\6b39a8dc9f9c5aaff611388ec2f60d41\System.Data.Services.Client.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:35 . 2011-09-16 14:35	2517504              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Data.Linq\4e6d0fd805ad0395159c56458b2970e3\System.Data.Linq.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:34 . 2011-09-16 14:34	7069696              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Core\6a85287b749d5d56f3559f425277ad5a\System.Core.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 10:55 . 2011-09-18 10:55	4129792              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Activities\886d14640252ed51bc42c94b41d771d1\System.Activities.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 10:55 . 2011-09-18 10:55	3757568              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Activities.P#\35a91e95e3640641bd5b2febdc55e1dc\System.Activities.Presentation.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 10:55 . 2011-09-18 10:55	1547264              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Activities.C#\031a48aad47992e6fb52d99e70980f41\System.Activities.Core.Presentation.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 10:55 . 2011-09-18 10:55	2907136              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\ReachFramework\fcbc56f32c1eb5cf47000ee7d0b98296\ReachFramework.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 10:54 . 2011-09-18 10:54	1640448              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\PresentationUI\933e9bacab865bcc539b3102c061544a\PresentationUI.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 10:54 . 2011-09-18 10:54	1838080              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualBas#\dc3352d862576e43a856622821914444\Microsoft.VisualBasic.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 10:54 . 2011-09-18 10:54	1172480              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualBas#\9cb2b42b6001866f16191ab68e318972\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Activities.Compiler.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 10:54 . 2011-09-18 10:54	1139200              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualBas#\7232a9a62160aaee97e2bf455c1f3cc3\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Compatibility.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 10:54 . 2011-09-18 10:54	1085952              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.Transacti#\4e8069eb9d8fbf67d99180bdbdd252c3\Microsoft.Transactions.Bridge.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 10:54 . 2011-09-18 10:54	1551872              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.Office.To#\ca2b76eaa0f3bc3ffb35ea5381f8e7aa\Microsoft.Office.Tools.Excel.Implementation.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 10:54 . 2011-09-18 10:54	1117696              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.Office.To#\491b44bfc24cb0c0206e85b3664bbab5\Microsoft.Office.Tools.Word.Implementation.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 10:56 . 2011-09-18 10:56	2452480              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.JScript\437212946d004929e99ab879c2ae8834\Microsoft.JScript.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:35 . 2011-09-16 14:35	1616384              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.CSharp\e567ee2b612fff2f82de705a62d4f237\Microsoft.CSharp.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:35 . 2011-09-18 12:35	4962816              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\WindowsBase\64fc9675d94bda9f45731097f140c4f6\WindowsBase.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 13:01 . 2011-09-18 13:01	1459712              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\UIAutomationClients#\b8bf364f0522a662055f670bf4e86c8f\UIAutomationClientsideProviders.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 11:12 . 2011-09-18 11:12	2981888              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Temp\ZAPAA72.tmp\System.Web.Extensions.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:34 . 2011-09-18 12:34	6948864              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Xml\318b11a6b944c9ef2998d374c9d5bda8\System.Xml.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 13:01 . 2011-09-18 13:01	1818112              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.WorkflowServ#\394711b95ef17f6a7314eca2aba756e7\System.WorkflowServices.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:42 . 2011-09-18 12:42	2711040              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Workflow.Run#\eafeb90e353fd552565511cdeb26bebf\System.Workflow.Runtime.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:42 . 2011-09-18 12:42	5957632              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Workflow.Com#\ec790f92424cdcec713fff09d475bf2b\System.Workflow.ComponentModel.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:42 . 2011-09-18 12:42	3895296              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Workflow.Act#\906d5186dd5dbb570648cd1e3dfed22e\System.Workflow.Activities.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:41 . 2011-09-18 12:41	2292224              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Web.Services\29bf4a2b9e4edd846f35872642dd0f36\System.Web.Services.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 13:01 . 2011-09-18 13:01	3336704              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Web.Mobile\fe69339f03e5b94b558c688512246a5e\System.Web.Mobile.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 13:01 . 2011-09-18 13:01	1155072              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Web.Extensio#\b513632337cadf6b2a8f8b6975c7d96f\System.Web.Extensions.Design.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 13:00 . 2011-09-18 13:00	3042304              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Web.Extensio#\9c1f2e29f7b5f1d398405640ef4b1c7c\System.Web.Extensions.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 13:01 . 2011-09-18 13:01	2727936              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Speech\31bbf607c61e3b9aeced14cb984ea9f6\System.Speech.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 13:00 . 2011-09-18 13:00	2312704              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.ServiceModel#\667a561422e2ccf10daef0a5dc6c8043\System.ServiceModel.Web.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:55 . 2011-09-18 12:55	3073536              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Runtime.Seri#\50faf7f472bfc6d562696341df45b3c9\System.Runtime.Serialization.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:41 . 2011-09-18 12:41	1022976              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Runtime.Remo#\caddda432d02308c325519a8e2f09dc4\System.Runtime.Remoting.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:40 . 2011-09-18 12:40	1463808              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Printing\3bc065deeefef52f1ff59628ec665ea7\System.Printing.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:58 . 2011-09-18 12:58	1472000              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Management\36723de72c78b2791de226253580f107\System.Management.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:55 . 2011-09-18 12:55	1444352              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.IdentityModel\df0cb96e6d087500c9210b33be2c91c9\System.IdentityModel.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:41 . 2011-09-18 12:41	1081344              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.EnterpriseSe#\1f84610e9a8c80e23e82f82cc4a894a3\System.EnterpriseServices.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:35 . 2011-09-18 12:35	2311168              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Drawing\ad884485b63f08acfaf791d2dfaadd32\System.Drawing.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:41 . 2011-09-18 12:41	1640448              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.DirectorySer#\8255d3cb1b25eaa6e645322daa1f680c\System.DirectoryServices.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 13:01 . 2011-09-18 13:01	1230848              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.DirectorySer#\11a932eb07432edfc6f9de22753337ba\System.DirectoryServices.AccountManagement.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:35 . 2011-09-18 12:35	2444288              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Deployment\e2a96543efb1769b60dc0ff9e292c4bb\System.Deployment.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:41 . 2011-09-18 12:41	8681472              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Data\d71dfde5e15e6b4271c9ce4c514775b2\System.Data.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:34 . 2011-09-18 12:34	3463680              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Data.SqlXml\ab0d4419e1826292c56e565405151290\System.Data.SqlXml.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 13:00 . 2011-09-18 13:00	2805760              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Data.Services\f7483e84119e0be9074377e731ffbe0c\System.Data.Services.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 13:01 . 2011-09-18 13:01	1868288              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Data.Service#\16932309d9a552f362c85ac0adfe1607\System.Data.Services.Client.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:42 . 2011-09-18 12:42	1506816              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Data.OracleC#\33f6d511288b5a1aaa011e52ba3821fd\System.Data.OracleClient.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 13:00 . 2011-09-18 13:00	3480576              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Data.Linq\82b491f0b4a55a29d4de0e7648a43707\System.Data.Linq.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:59 . 2011-09-18 12:59	1080320              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Data.Entity.#\22600cdf0f670e44b03b243af68cd76d\System.Data.Entity.Design.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:54 . 2011-09-18 12:54	3315200              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Core\5f7c48b31971fee1af48dd20c7dd7033\System.Core.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:34 . 2011-09-18 12:34	1308160              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Configuration\df2bfb30ffdbfbb49d2c5ef6fc763578\System.Configuration.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:40 . 2011-09-18 12:40	3116032              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\ReachFramework\b2c3d06da323643af4ab68768cfe8880\ReachFramework.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:37 . 2011-09-18 12:37	2109952              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\PresentationUI\0f3e15bd55e4f4171604e889eac1c819\PresentationUI.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:59 . 2011-09-18 12:59	1884160              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\PresentationBuildTa#\ff71ee8681938634786fac49359c8b15\PresentationBuildTasks.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:59 . 2011-09-18 12:59	3601920              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Narrator\2f9ac667c184e068523d6047153f2d91\Narrator.ni.exe
+ 2011-09-18 12:59 . 2011-09-18 12:59	2327552              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\MMCEx\92414dfe464e98f09057245b6dd04d05\MMCEx.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:57 . 2011-09-18 12:57	7970304              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\MIGUIControls\c66470a9076fc188a35ec7643aa1ee2e\MIGUIControls.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:59 . 2011-09-18 12:59	1877504              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.VisualStu#\5f7d20769d7707bf07110afe96a3289a\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.Adapter.v9.0.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:59 . 2011-09-18 12:59	2131968              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.VisualBas#\4b85c3384fdda12490074283615d4723\Microsoft.VisualBasic.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:55 . 2011-09-18 12:55	1598976              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.Transacti#\deae3fdab784ca275290c02a3288a33d\Microsoft.Transactions.Bridge.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:58 . 2011-09-18 12:58	2176512              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.PowerShel#\f1cc6b5a2520e6b946198cd51498dff9\Microsoft.PowerShell.Commands.Utility.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:58 . 2011-09-18 12:58	5350912              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.PowerShel#\b1d791e971f5c23b5ab0bf61bcfe60a0\Microsoft.PowerShell.Editor.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:59 . 2011-09-18 12:59	2105344              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.PowerShel#\42c4e6bd35af9d592663de61cb8c8108\Microsoft.PowerShell.GPowerShell.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:58 . 2011-09-18 12:58	1131008              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.PowerShel#\332067cce1149bb2008d5af79ef8024d\Microsoft.PowerShell.Commands.Management.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:58 . 2011-09-18 12:58	1093632              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.Office.To#\c3c2acebdcbc2d03003d5724db74ea22\Microsoft.Office.Tools.Common.v9.0.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:58 . 2011-09-18 12:58	1186304              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.Office.To#\ad52422c41d84e02ebeb46de9256567e\Microsoft.Office.Tools.Word.v9.0.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:58 . 2011-09-18 12:58	1875456              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.Office.To#\9187a3737d4e2bd1993b3ffa4ee4655f\Microsoft.Office.Tools.Excel.v9.0.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:55 . 2011-09-18 12:55	8979456              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.MediaCent#\fc417f7e196b7d7d5e717cb892f16144\Microsoft.MediaCenter.UI.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:56 . 2011-09-18 12:56	1170432              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.MediaCent#\ce834b9729a66c3ef9ec5c4350e6ab59\Microsoft.MediaCenter.TV.Tuners.Interop.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:55 . 2011-09-18 12:55	1516544              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.MediaCent#\cc0f76a8214ddc88b56c6c14146c2555\Microsoft.MediaCenter.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:56 . 2011-09-18 12:56	1142784              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.MediaCent#\8f1d674c4309a0c29fb708ba7a5e54c4\Microsoft.MediaCenter.Shell.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:57 . 2011-09-18 12:57	1508864              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.MediaCent#\52e7f067d8a3358baeb77ac8cd988c0e\Microsoft.MediaCenter.Bml.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:58 . 2011-09-18 12:58	3213312              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.JScript\95184c861c38e940aeadc4276a8596e6\Microsoft.JScript.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:57 . 2011-09-18 12:57	2365952              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.Ink\0e8c24abc2dbbafc9519f64571a39433\Microsoft.Ink.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:57 . 2011-09-18 12:57	2218496              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.Build.Tas#\638f3afd3c310ed7d048e60cc1daf57e\Microsoft.Build.Tasks.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:57 . 2011-09-18 12:57	2682880              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.Build.Tas#\58e96fd5359c0f3d6ed8f350ff721f87\Microsoft.Build.Tasks.v3.5.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:57 . 2011-09-18 12:57	1137152              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.Build.Eng#\f2ae54183322e3710c0344c44fd512d8\Microsoft.Build.Engine.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:57 . 2011-09-18 12:57	2544640              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.Build.Eng#\37c906e0ea6325e55c1f222aa4a5462b\Microsoft.Build.Engine.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:56 . 2011-09-18 12:56	2801664              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\mcstore\c0018e4aaaa7eebb4fadaf5220854fe8\mcstore.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:56 . 2011-09-18 12:56	4088320              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\mcepg\0d18e8a503ef9e5bc676d89c7d508d7f\mcepg.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:56 . 2011-09-18 12:56	2184192              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\ehiVidCtl\864ef3de707640f5a889efc4425e5c40\ehiVidCtl.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:55 . 2011-09-18 12:55	1201664              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\ehiProxy\60b7bccb6de4c8d42f2eaf1d0e7a9216\ehiProxy.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:32 . 2011-09-18 12:32	3347968              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\WindowsBase\6124dbbfd45927c4a6226d6e6bca6253\WindowsBase.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:53 . 2011-09-18 12:53	1047552              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\UIAutomationClients#\92104881c09380b6b86ec656e8c502f6\UIAutomationClientsideProviders.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:31 . 2011-09-18 12:31	7963648              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System\3da7c6c1a0f26ae91883fd8b03ec192d\System.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:32 . 2011-09-18 12:32	5453312              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Xml\16d2854bf69d59d94e64a918365705f1\System.Xml.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:53 . 2011-09-18 12:53	1358336              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.WorkflowServ#\a6409b4be5018e5cbad7ef197d4237e1\System.WorkflowServices.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:33 . 2011-09-18 12:33	1917952              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Workflow.Run#\9af55d8d4cb44eabe53e940244864daa\System.Workflow.Runtime.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:33 . 2011-09-18 12:33	4515840              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Workflow.Com#\f40e6a02c815ee66b49d4f48802d9d9c\System.Workflow.ComponentModel.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:33 . 2011-09-18 12:33	2995200              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Workflow.Act#\82e83c3d87d72cafffc60c55585daaaa\System.Workflow.Activities.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:33 . 2011-09-18 12:33	1840640              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Web.Services\873449038f590bc102daf0effd94c952\System.Web.Services.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:53 . 2011-09-18 12:53	2209792              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Web.Mobile\4de6ad3bad2dc4fbbbd33b16b1a7b219\System.Web.Mobile.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:46 . 2011-09-18 12:46	2403328              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Web.Extensio#\871d3f0cc83d73a106151257ee74a4aa\System.Web.Extensions.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:53 . 2011-09-18 12:53	1917952              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Speech\2c7c32228442440e4c23f772fd64b24b\System.Speech.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:46 . 2011-09-18 12:46	1707008              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.ServiceModel#\0139ae05cabaf2ac25cc85279e187e0a\System.ServiceModel.Web.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:43 . 2011-09-18 12:43	2347008              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Runtime.Seri#\e285e2af5e0e8ac7d91936b2cb18542f\System.Runtime.Serialization.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:33 . 2011-09-18 12:33	1044480              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Printing\b2834d89c14922370db32e5e4564e03a\System.Printing.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:44 . 2011-09-18 12:44	1051136              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Management\6e9a08576157b4aeb91a3aaa452fcb00\System.Management.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:44 . 2011-09-18 12:44	8872960              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Management.A#\f2b1857a7db371f0417a84e8ca25f450\System.Management.Automation.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:43 . 2011-09-18 12:43	1083392              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.IdentityModel\5ab23d203c8bfade7160ea915719c730\System.IdentityModel.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:32 . 2011-09-18 12:32	1587200              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Drawing\9e87dd8fe5d0f925d80a6a6eaf74fdb9\System.Drawing.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:33 . 2011-09-18 12:33	1117184              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.DirectorySer#\ac4d095d0371999fa879f8167e9a82fa\System.DirectoryServices.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:32 . 2011-09-18 12:32	1806848              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Deployment\364993b444187c2dd988cab2fb0f98c6\System.Deployment.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:33 . 2011-09-18 12:33	6611456              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Data\b7d1c271ec6b4df64c95563fc81ffc2f\System.Data.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:32 . 2011-09-18 12:32	2508288              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Data.SqlXml\6c9eef4471f39022ab9418637c7ee9e1\System.Data.SqlXml.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:46 . 2011-09-18 12:46	2029568              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Data.Services\702efea190a39de2bacb81cbaf32de99\System.Data.Services.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:53 . 2011-09-18 12:53	1378816              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Data.Service#\3da17a7980d13fae329f2c3a77797b08\System.Data.Services.Client.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:33 . 2011-09-18 12:33	1116672              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Data.OracleC#\12dc224b1ddff3b0c5b3fce1ac958a3f\System.Data.OracleClient.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:46 . 2011-09-18 12:46	2516992              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Data.Linq\1992ecfb8eb3318820e3d28df55bee6a\System.Data.Linq.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:46 . 2011-09-18 12:46	9921536              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Data.Entity\301160f0d81368efb2f79e9b714ec505\System.Data.Entity.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:43 . 2011-09-18 12:43	2297856              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Core\ebdaeeb5ef1a6209d67a2f70fcaf5cd5\System.Core.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:33 . 2011-09-18 12:33	2157056              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\ReachFramework\a09206d231b222c74183c7255bcacb35\ReachFramework.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:32 . 2011-09-18 12:32	1658368              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\PresentationUI\7f0d64056a690c2fe26071b7368b4c56\PresentationUI.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:45 . 2011-09-18 12:45	1451520              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\PresentationBuildTa#\c16377318357fb4fcda87c1015815a76\PresentationBuildTasks.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:45 . 2011-09-18 12:45	2623488              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Narrator\ca760a3cb6cabbdf11c1aa42e5b79ee9\Narrator.ni.exe
+ 2011-09-18 12:45 . 2011-09-18 12:45	1545216              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\MMCEx\97051ca60f5e2ea7927adebcb2af9097\MMCEx.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:44 . 2011-09-18 12:44	6438912              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\MIGUIControls\40f947b2a4ecb8ba656104c3f77bb79b\MIGUIControls.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:45 . 2011-09-18 12:45	1300992              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.VisualStu#\0e8e6ead7f4a6b149f12335a81660a83\Microsoft.VisualStudio.Tools.Applications.Adapter.v9.0.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:45 . 2011-09-18 12:45	1670144              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.VisualBas#\47a4b624c147aae197214d4ee5f0661b\Microsoft.VisualBasic.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:44 . 2011-09-18 12:44	1093120              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.Transacti#\0d7a48003dd32151b3518b3ee7f13350\Microsoft.Transactions.Bridge.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:45 . 2011-09-18 12:45	3724288              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.PowerShel#\79af41ccc6bdc25ede7b249ae32f0101\Microsoft.PowerShell.Editor.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:45 . 2011-09-18 12:45	1704960              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.PowerShel#\348ff55789cc23b72b19036f01903b63\Microsoft.PowerShell.GPowerShell.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:45 . 2011-09-18 12:45	1681920              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.PowerShel#\21f675cbc3d058e68f7f6371644da25f\Microsoft.PowerShell.Commands.Utility.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:44 . 2011-09-18 12:44	1354752              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.Office.To#\72330d1836050b7535fea60871b4bdc9\Microsoft.Office.Tools.Excel.v9.0.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:44 . 2011-09-18 12:44	3238400              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.Office.Bu#\209c4306118dd09449ad3c999e0b4457\Microsoft.Office.BusinessData.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:44 . 2011-09-18 12:44	6499840              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.MediaCent#\ffec5408d56ba9fb311518d6ec521691\Microsoft.MediaCenter.UI.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:44 . 2011-09-18 12:44	1009664              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.MediaCent#\81359c52225ae557ddf7dbdf3c0bf048\Microsoft.MediaCenter.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:44 . 2011-09-18 12:44	2335744              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.JScript\35138a36b7d07f4d37adf96745ef80cb\Microsoft.JScript.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:44 . 2011-09-18 12:44	1361408              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.Ink\9c17eb4bfbca7719a4f10bbd3473d07d\Microsoft.Ink.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:44 . 2011-09-18 12:44	1620992              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.Build.Tas#\4b45a3a1f24d0d773f9f8fb2d8ce8164\Microsoft.Build.Tasks.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:44 . 2011-09-18 12:44	1970176              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.Build.Tas#\01de5c2808a0c30578614dae24c5d591\Microsoft.Build.Tasks.v3.5.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:44 . 2011-09-18 12:44	1888768              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.Build.Eng#\db9750e8aae34d7bd25b76564f2cebd5\Microsoft.Build.Engine.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:44 . 2011-09-18 12:44	2035712              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\mcstore\9004890e93911c7612aa5f218c474618\mcstore.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:44 . 2011-09-18 12:44	3025920              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\mcepg\e0683c0b9e68c44011a1f4b70b85239f\mcepg.ni.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-05 01:53	1253376              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\WindowsBase\3.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\WindowsBase.dll
+ 2011-09-18 10:20 . 2011-05-04 22:32	3190784              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System\2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-05 01:58	2048000              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Xml\2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.XML.dll
- 2009-07-13 20:46 . 2009-06-10 21:23	2048000              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Xml\2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.XML.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:36 . 2009-06-10 21:15	1630208              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Workflow.ComponentModel\3.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Workflow.ComponentModel.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-05 01:53	1630208              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Workflow.ComponentModel\3.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Workflow.ComponentModel.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-05 01:53	1142784              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Workflow.Activities\3.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Workflow.Activities.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:36 . 2009-06-10 21:15	1142784              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Workflow.Activities\3.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Workflow.Activities.dll
- 2011-06-30 19:50 . 2011-03-29 22:31	5025792              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Windows.Forms\2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Windows.Forms.dll
+ 2011-09-18 10:20 . 2011-03-29 22:33	5025792              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Windows.Forms\2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Windows.Forms.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-05 01:53	1277952              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Web.Extensions\3.5.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Web.Extensions.dll
- 2010-10-06 18:43 . 2010-09-23 22:31	1277952              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Web.Extensions\3.5.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Web.Extensions.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-05 01:52	5988352              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.ServiceModel\3.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.ServiceModel.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-20 13:44	3010560              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Management.Automation\1.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Management.Automation.dll
- 2009-07-13 21:37 . 2009-07-14 01:53	3010560              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Management.Automation\1.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Management.Automation.dll
- 2009-07-13 20:46 . 2009-06-10 21:23	4927488              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Design\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Design.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-05 01:58	4927488              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Design\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Design.dll
- 2009-07-13 21:10 . 2009-06-10 21:14	2879488              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Data.Entity\3.5.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Data.Entity.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-05 01:53	2879488              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Data.Entity\3.5.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Data.Entity.dll
- 2010-10-02 09:30 . 2010-03-02 23:24	5279744              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\PresentationFramework\3.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\PresentationFramework.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-05 01:53	5279744              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\PresentationFramework\3.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\PresentationFramework.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:52 . 2010-11-20 13:44	1077248              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Narrator\6.1.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\Narrator.exe
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 12:36	3416064              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\MiguiControls\1.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\MIGUIControls.dll
- 2009-07-13 21:46 . 2009-07-14 01:27	3416064              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\MiguiControls\1.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\MIGUIControls.dll
- 2010-10-01 06:37 . 2010-10-01 06:37	1857400              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Office.Interop.Access\14.0.0.0__71e9bce111e9429c\Microsoft.Office.Interop.Access.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:37 . 2011-09-16 14:37	1857400              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Office.Interop.Access\14.0.0.0__71e9bce111e9429c\Microsoft.Office.Interop.Access.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:35	2596864              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.MediaCenter.UI\6.1.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\Microsoft.MediaCenter.UI.dll
- 2009-07-13 22:35 . 2009-07-14 01:26	2596864              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.MediaCenter.UI\6.1.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\Microsoft.MediaCenter.UI.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:35	1572864              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.MediaCenter.Shell\6.1.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\Microsoft.MediaCenter.Shell.dll
- 2009-07-13 22:35 . 2009-07-14 01:23	1572864              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.MediaCenter.Shell\6.1.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\Microsoft.MediaCenter.Shell.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-20 12:32	6307840              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\ehshell\6.1.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\ehshell.dll
- 2010-10-30 15:50 . 2010-08-04 06:28	6307840              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\ehshell\6.1.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\ehshell.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-05 01:57	5259264              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_64\System.Web\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Web.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-05 01:56	3095552              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_64\System.Data\2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Data.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-05 01:53	2255192              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_64\PresentationCore\3.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\wpfgfx_v0300.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-05 01:52	3997696              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_64\PresentationCore\3.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\PresentationCore.dll
- 2011-06-30 19:50 . 2011-03-29 22:26	4567040              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_64\mscorlib\2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\mscorlib.dll
+ 2011-09-18 10:20 . 2011-03-29 22:32	4567040              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_64\mscorlib\2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\mscorlib.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-05 01:58	5251072              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_32\System.Web\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Web.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-05 01:58	2927616              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_32\System.Data\2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Data.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-05 01:53	1736536              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_32\PresentationCore\3.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\wpfgfx_v0300.dll
- 2009-07-14 00:35 . 2009-06-10 21:14	1736536              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_32\PresentationCore\3.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\wpfgfx_v0300.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-05 01:53	4218880              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_32\PresentationCore\3.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\PresentationCore.dll
+ 2011-09-18 10:20 . 2011-03-29 22:33	4550656              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_32\mscorlib\2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\mscorlib.dll
- 2011-06-30 19:50 . 2011-03-29 22:31	4550656              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_32\mscorlib\2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\mscorlib.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 12:18	2175488              c:\windows\AppPatch\AcGenral.dll
- 2009-07-13 23:27 . 2009-07-14 01:14	2175488              c:\windows\AppPatch\AcGenral.dll
- 2010-10-13 15:45 . 2010-09-01 04:23	12625408              c:\windows\SysWOW64\wmploc.DLL
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 12:08	12625408              c:\windows\SysWOW64\wmploc.DLL
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-20 12:21	11410432              c:\windows\SysWOW64\wmp.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-20 12:21	12872192              c:\windows\SysWOW64\shell32.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:47 . 2011-09-16 14:47	12273664              c:\windows\SysWOW64\mshtml.dll
- 2010-10-13 15:45 . 2010-09-01 05:12	12625920              c:\windows\system32\wmploc.DLL
+ 2011-07-02 16:51 . 2010-11-20 13:16	12625920              c:\windows\system32\wmploc.DLL
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-20 13:27	14633472              c:\windows\system32\wmp.dll
+ 2009-07-14 02:34 . 2011-09-16 14:59	10747904              c:\windows\system32\SMI\Store\Machine\schema.dat
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-20 13:27	14174208              c:\windows\system32\shell32.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:47 . 2011-09-16 14:47	17782272              c:\windows\system32\mshtml.dll
+ 2010-11-12 18:15 . 2011-09-16 14:04	47946184              c:\windows\system32\MRT.exe
- 2009-07-13 23:33 . 2009-07-14 01:41	10085888              c:\windows\system32\migwiz\wet.dll
+ 2011-07-02 16:53 . 2010-11-20 13:26	10085888              c:\windows\system32\migwiz\wet.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:47 . 2011-09-16 14:47	10886144              c:\windows\system32\ieframe.dll
+ 2011-04-28 22:28 . 2011-04-28 22:28	16972800              c:\windows\Installer\4a8f42.msp
+ 2011-04-28 22:28 . 2011-04-28 22:28	11056128              c:\windows\Installer\4a8f2d.msp
+ 2011-04-28 19:34 . 2011-04-28 19:34	11155456              c:\windows\Installer\4a8f1a.msp
+ 2011-04-28 19:27 . 2011-04-28 19:27	14467072              c:\windows\Installer\4a8d84.msp
+ 2011-04-28 19:27 . 2011-04-28 19:27	13031936              c:\windows\Installer\4a8d62.msp
+ 2011-07-21 11:36 . 2011-07-21 11:36	66808320              c:\windows\Installer\4a8cf8.msp
+ 2011-06-19 22:28 . 2011-06-19 22:28	18457088              c:\windows\Installer\37251a.msp
+ 2011-05-18 22:06 . 2011-05-18 22:06	38672896              c:\windows\Installer\3724d1.msp
+ 2010-03-23 09:57 . 2010-03-23 09:57	15889248              c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109D30000000000000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\OUTLOOK.EXE
+ 2010-03-12 23:05 . 2010-03-12 23:05	11121528              c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109D30000000000000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\OARTCONV.DLL
+ 2010-03-13 14:08 . 2010-03-13 14:08	20516712              c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109D30000000000000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\OART.DLL
+ 2010-03-22 19:36 . 2010-03-22 19:36	72521600              c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109D30000000000000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\MSORES.DLL
+ 2010-03-01 04:09 . 2010-03-01 04:09	13988704              c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00004109D30000000000000000F01FEC\14.0.4763\MSACCESS.EXE
+ 2011-07-02 16:54 . 2010-11-20 13:25	15697920              c:\windows\ehome\CreateDisc\SBEServer.exe
- 2009-07-14 00:47 . 2009-07-14 01:39	15697920              c:\windows\ehome\CreateDisc\SBEServer.exe
+ 2011-09-16 14:34 . 2011-09-16 14:34	11872768              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System\5034d5e3f1bf120d9e61e72be6b9b013\System.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 11:48 . 2011-09-18 11:48	17290752              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Windows.Forms\65c3e4d26ac857162658b81b1efffb19\System.Windows.Forms.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 11:52 . 2011-09-18 11:52	24551936              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.ServiceModel\48ed28e415c976c7adfb2c5ceeaeedb2\System.ServiceModel.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 11:50 . 2011-09-18 11:50	18480128              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Data.Entity\529f1a1a0f3e9e994eb3356b55924f3c\System.Data.Entity.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 11:36 . 2011-09-18 11:36	10439168              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Core\3c24931e3b4e97b6b49c4d459ba8c552\System.Core.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 11:40 . 2011-09-18 11:40	24406528              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\PresentationFramewo#\d0abeeb299ca73f7afc5312a00e0bf22\PresentationFramework.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 11:39 . 2011-09-18 11:39	15907328              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\PresentationCore\de5aaef4bd369972fea5ba6ff7d3e264\PresentationCore.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:34 . 2011-09-16 14:34	19348992              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\mscorlib\8f7f691aa155c11216387cf3420d9d1b\mscorlib.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:34 . 2011-09-16 14:34	13138432              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Windows.Forms\e151ef41235a7728cc85def54c466d26\System.Windows.Forms.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 10:57 . 2011-09-18 10:57	18058752              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.ServiceModel\7c889dd8c65d78ac522452073bc7033f\System.ServiceModel.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 10:56 . 2011-09-18 10:56	13346816              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Data.Entity\e9c933d8ef2a0a89cbab8d9fdf7f3369\System.Data.Entity.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:35 . 2011-09-16 14:35	18000384              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\PresentationFramewo#\fcf68e7b2b161f62ac26240f59ec96ec\PresentationFramework.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:34 . 2011-09-16 14:34	11450880              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\PresentationCore\1d786d235f1dabba699b4237257c9f68\PresentationCore.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-16 14:30 . 2011-09-16 14:30	14408704              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\mscorlib\44dd4dc744d897fd912815d478988f16\mscorlib.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:34 . 2011-09-18 12:34	10618880              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System\3e6eefab37b44e147db80a3c34f0ac05\System.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:36 . 2011-09-18 12:36	17379840              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Windows.Forms\0737590c91350bf9ce7416cbbf789bc7\System.Windows.Forms.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:41 . 2011-09-18 12:41	15249408              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Web\01e1dddd3684f57d19699eeb1fad3892\System.Web.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:55 . 2011-09-18 12:55	23913984              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.ServiceModel\962330ba0685ac1176b611bc052d0ca7\System.ServiceModel.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:58 . 2011-09-18 12:58	11900928              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Management.A#\34d1eab899a35bb7a0075c0b0b3d5938\System.Management.Automation.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:42 . 2011-09-18 12:42	13609472              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Design\9f162ee8ce0ec6b2a539b68041421911\System.Design.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 13:00 . 2011-09-18 13:00	13760000              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Data.Entity\7bf5c7476d8c8255a30a4cda0c9f43be\System.Data.Entity.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:37 . 2011-09-18 12:37	19195392              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\PresentationFramewo#\90e096ee99f6b0760c47016f862cf5a8\PresentationFramework.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:35 . 2011-09-18 12:35	16540160              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\PresentationCore\72ea2b7db0ac2d9407d8ab2ed257c62a\PresentationCore.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:34 . 2011-09-18 12:34	15568384              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\mscorlib\8f7abb6f7384aad8fc43659820726eab\mscorlib.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:57 . 2011-09-18 12:57	25470976              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\ehshell\857d393b4e25062d5ba400f3422b74e6\ehshell.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:32 . 2011-09-18 12:32	12433408              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Windows.Forms\0d43c5e77ee7b8466700b16d7e7d4bb7\System.Windows.Forms.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:33 . 2011-09-18 12:33	11819520              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Web\33b601c8e2cf4993e68d763389246197\System.Web.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:43 . 2011-09-18 12:43	17478656              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.ServiceModel\052fc9c848a7f4630980ae0fd7a282e0\System.ServiceModel.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:33 . 2011-09-18 12:33	10580480              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Design\cbd362859e818467b75aaf0287af0fe2\System.Design.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:32 . 2011-09-18 12:32	14339072              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\PresentationFramewo#\c60906a715473ceccf93f0559527e84d\PresentationFramework.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:32 . 2011-09-18 12:32	12234752              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\PresentationCore\5566b57732d9edea236f54d06149835a\PresentationCore.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-18 12:31 . 2011-09-18 12:31	11490304              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\mscorlib\16b68fcaff063835ae0ee348a1201f2a\mscorlib.ni.dll
+ 2011-04-28 19:33 . 2011-04-28 19:33	425345024              c:\windows\Installer\4a8f00.msp
+ 2011-04-07 03:12 . 2011-04-07 03:12	194340864              c:\windows\Installer\4a8d2f.msp
.
-- Snapshot reset to current date --


----------



## boulder38

.
(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((   Reg Loading Points   ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
*Note* empty entries & legit default entries are not shown 
REGEDIT4
.
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"Sidebar"="c:\program files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe" [2010-11-20 1475584]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"AVG_TRAY"="c:\program files (x86)\AVG\AVG2012\avgtray.exe" [2011-09-08 2401120]
"ToshibaServiceStation"="c:\program files (x86)\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Service Station\ToshibaServiceStation.exe" [2009-10-06 1294136]
.
[HKEY_USERS\.DEFAULT\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"TOSHIBA Online Product Information"="c:\program files (x86)\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Online Product Information\topi.exe" [2010-03-03 4581280]
.
c:\users\Default User\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
TRDCReminder.lnk - c:\program files (x86)\TOSHIBA\TRDCReminder\TRDCReminder.exe [2009-9-1 481184]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\policies\system]
"ConsentPromptBehaviorAdmin"= 5 (0x5)
"ConsentPromptBehaviorUser"= 3 (0x3)
"EnableUIADesktopToggle"= 0 (0x0)
"EnableLinkedConnections"= 1 (0x1)
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\wow6432node\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\windows]
"AppInit_DLLs"=c:\progra~2\Google\GOOGLE~1\GoogleDesktopNetwork3.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\control\session manager]
BootExecute	REG_MULTI_SZ   	autocheck autochk *\0c:\progra~2\AVG\AVG2012\avgrsa.exe /sync /restart
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\MCODS]
@=""
.
R1 Avgldx64;AVG AVI Loader Driver;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\avgldx64.sys [x]
R1 Avgmfx64;AVG Mini-Filter Resident Anti-Virus Shield;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\avgmfx64.sys [x]
R1 Avgtdia;AVG TDI Driver;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\avgtdia.sys [x]
R1 vwififlt;Virtual WiFi Filter Driver;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\vwififlt.sys [x]
R2 0296321316176025mcinstcleanup;McAfee Application Installer Cleanup (0296321316176025);c:\users\emily\AppData\Local\Temp\029632~1.EXE [x]
R2 AMD External Events Utility;AMD External Events Utility;c:\windows\system32\atiesrxx.exe [x]
R2 AVGIDSAgent;AVGIDSAgent;c:\program files (x86)\AVG\AVG2012\AVGIDSAgent.exe [2011-09-01 5265248]
R2 avgwd;AVG WatchDog;c:\program files (x86)\AVG\AVG2012\avgwdsvc.exe [2011-08-02 192776]
R2 cfWiMAXService;ConfigFree WiMAX Service;c:\program files (x86)\TOSHIBA\ConfigFree\CFIWmxSvcs64.exe [2010-01-28 249200]
R2 clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32;Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v4.0.30319_X86;c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe [2010-03-18 130384]
R2 clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_64;Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v4.0.30319_X64;c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe [2010-03-18 138576]
R2 ConfigFree Service;ConfigFree Service;c:\program files (x86)\TOSHIBA\ConfigFree\CFSvcs.exe [2009-03-10 46448]
R2 gupdate;Google Update Service (gupdate);c:\program files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2011-01-06 136176]
R2 TOSHIBA eco Utility Service;TOSHIBA eco Utility Service;c:\program files\TOSHIBA\TECO\TecoService.exe [2010-03-17 258928]
R3 amdkmdag;amdkmdag;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\atipmdag.sys [x]
R3 amdkmdap;amdkmdap;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\atikmpag.sys [x]
R3 AVGIDSDriver;AVGIDSDriver;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\AVGIDSDriver.Sys [x]
R3 AVGIDSFilter;AVGIDSFilter;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\AVGIDSFilter.Sys [x]
R3 CnxtHdmiAudService;Conexant UAA HDMI Function Driver for High Definition Audio Service;c:\windows\system32\drivers\CHDMI64.sys [x]
R3 GoogleDesktopManager-051210-111108;Google Desktop Manager 5.9.1005.12335;c:\program files (x86)\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe [2011-05-15 30192]
R3 gupdatem;Google Update Service (gupdatem);c:\program files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2011-01-06 136176]
R3 L1C;NDIS Miniport Driver for Atheros AR813x/AR815x PCI-E Ethernet Controller;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\L1C62x64.sys [x]
R3 osppsvc;Office Software Protection Platform;c:\program files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OfficeSoftwareProtectionPlatform\OSPPSVC.EXE [2010-01-09 4925184]
R3 PGEffect;Pangu effect driver;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\pgeffect.sys [x]
R3 RSUSBSTOR;RtsUStor.Sys Realtek USB Card Reader;c:\windows\system32\Drivers\RtsUStor.sys [x]
R3 rtl8192se;Realtek Wireless LAN 802.11n PCI-E NIC NT Driver;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\rtl8192se.sys [x]
R3 SrvHsfHDA;SrvHsfHDA;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\VSTAZL6.SYS [x]
R3 SrvHsfV92;SrvHsfV92;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\VSTDPV6.SYS [x]
R3 SrvHsfWinac;SrvHsfWinac;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\VSTCNXT6.SYS [x]
R3 TemproMonitoringService;Notebook Performance Tuning Service (TEMPRO);c:\program files (x86)\Toshiba TEMPRO\TemproSvc.exe [2010-02-11 124368]
R3 TMachInfo;TMachInfo;c:\program files (x86)\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Service Station\TMachInfo.exe [2009-10-06 51512]
R3 TOSHIBA HDD SSD Alert Service;TOSHIBA HDD SSD Alert Service;c:\program files\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA HDD SSD Alert\TosSmartSrv.exe [2010-02-05 137560]
R3 TPCHSrv;TPCH Service;c:\program files\TOSHIBA\TPHM\TPCHSrv.exe [2010-02-23 835952]
R3 TsUsbFlt;TsUsbFlt;c:\windows\system32\drivers\tsusbflt.sys [x]
R3 vwifimp;Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Service;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\vwifimp.sys [x]
R3 WatAdminSvc;Windows Activation Technologies Service;c:\windows\system32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe [x]
S0 AVGIDSEH;AVGIDSEH;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\AVGIDSEH.Sys [x]
S0 Avgrkx64;AVG Anti-Rootkit Driver;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\avgrkx64.sys [x]
S2 TVALZFL;TOSHIBA ACPI-Based Value Added Logical and General Purpose Device Filter Driver;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\TVALZFL.sys [x]
S3 FwLnk;FwLnk Driver;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\FwLnk.sys [x]
.
.
Contents of the 'Scheduled Tasks' folder
.
2011-09-22 c:\windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore.job
- c:\program files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2011-01-06 18:52]
.
2011-09-22 c:\windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineUA.job
- c:\program files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2011-01-06 18:52]
.
.
--------- x86-64 -----------
.
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"SynTPEnh"="c:\program files (x86)\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe" [BU]
"TosVolRegulator"="c:\program files\TOSHIBA\TosVolRegulator\TosVolRegulator.exe" [2009-11-11 24376]
"Toshiba TEMPRO"="c:\program files (x86)\Toshiba TEMPRO\TemproTray.exe" [2010-02-11 1050072]
"HSON"="c:\program files (x86)\TOSHIBA\TBS\HSON.exe" [BU]
"00TCrdMain"="c:\program files (x86)\TOSHIBA\FlashCards\TCrdMain.exe" [BU]
.
------- Supplementary Scan -------
.
uLocal Page = c:\windows\system32\blank.htm
uStart Page = hxxp://toshiba.msn.com
mLocal Page = c:\windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
uInternet Settings,ProxyServer = http=127.0.0.1:57232
uInternet Settings,ProxyOverride = <local>
uSearchURL,(Default) = hxxp://www.google.com/search/?q=%s
IE: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - c:\progra~2\MIF5BA~1\Office14\EXCEL.EXE/3000
IE: Se&nd to OneNote - c:\progra~2\MIF5BA~1\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll/105
TCP: DhcpNameServer = 192.168.2.1
.
- - - - ORPHANS REMOVED - - - -
.
Toolbar-Locked - (no file)
WebBrowser-{EEE6C35B-6118-11DC-9C72-001320C79847} - (no file)
.
.
.
--------------------- LOCKED REGISTRY KEYS ---------------------
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{A483C63A-CDBC-426E-BF93-872502E8144E}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="FlashBroker"
"LocalizedString"="@c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\FlashUtil10k_ActiveX.exe,-101"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{A483C63A-CDBC-426E-BF93-872502E8144E}\Elevation]
"Enabled"=dword:00000001
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{A483C63A-CDBC-426E-BF93-872502E8144E}\LocalServer32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\FlashUtil10k_ActiveX.exe"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{A483C63A-CDBC-426E-BF93-872502E8144E}\TypeLib]
@="{FAB3E735-69C7-453B-A446-B6823C6DF1C9}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="Shockwave Flash Object"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\InprocServer32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\Flash10k.ocx"
"ThreadingModel"="Apartment"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\MiscStatus]
@="0"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\ProgID]
@="ShockwaveFlash.ShockwaveFlash.10"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\ToolboxBitmap32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\Flash10k.ocx, 1"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\TypeLib]
@="{D27CDB6B-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\Version]
@="1.0"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\VersionIndependentProgID]
@="ShockwaveFlash.ShockwaveFlash"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="Macromedia Flash Factory Object"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\InprocServer32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\Flash10k.ocx"
"ThreadingModel"="Apartment"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\ProgID]
@="FlashFactory.FlashFactory.1"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\ToolboxBitmap32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\Flash10k.ocx, 1"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\TypeLib]
@="{D27CDB6B-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\Version]
@="1.0"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\VersionIndependentProgID]
@="FlashFactory.FlashFactory"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\Interface\{E3F2C3CB-5EB8-4A04-B22C-7E3B4B6AF30F}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="IFlashBroker4"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\Interface\{E3F2C3CB-5EB8-4A04-B22C-7E3B4B6AF30F}\ProxyStubClsid32]
@="{00020424-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\Interface\{E3F2C3CB-5EB8-4A04-B22C-7E3B4B6AF30F}\TypeLib]
@="{FAB3E735-69C7-453B-A446-B6823C6DF1C9}"
"Version"="1.0"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Office\Common\Smart Tag\Actions\{B7EFF951-E52F-45CC-9EF7-57124F2177CC}]
@Denied: (A) (Everyone)
"Solution"="{15727DE6-F92D-4E46-ACB4-0E2C58B31A18}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Schema Library\ActionsPane3]
@Denied: (A) (Everyone)
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Schema Library\ActionsPane3\0]
"Key"="ActionsPane3"
"Location"="c:\\Program Files (x86)\\Common Files\\Microsoft Shared\\VSTO\\ActionsPane3.xsd"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Control\PCW\Security]
@Denied: (Full) (Everyone)
.
Completion time: 2011-09-22  10:02:54
ComboFix-quarantined-files.txt  2011-09-22 09:02
ComboFix2.txt  2011-09-16 12:57
.
Pre-Run: 183,948,017,664 bytes free
Post-Run: 183,648,784,384 bytes free
.
- - End Of File - - 285CBFAFD483184449714C8975C1E2EA


----------



## boulder38

Finished


----------



## johnb35

Please download and run the ESET Online Scanner
Disable any antivirus/security programs.
IMPORTANT! UN-check Remove found threats 
Accept any security warnings from your browser. 
Check Scan archives 
Click Start 
ESET will then download updates, install and then start scanning your system. 
When the scan is done, push list of found threats 
Click on Export to text file , and save the file to your desktop using a file name, such as ESETlog. Include the contents of this report in your next reply. 
If no threats are found then it won't produce a log.


I also need you to post a log from one of combofix's folders for me.  

Navigate to C:\qoobox and in that folder will be a file named add-remove programs.txt.  Please open that log and copy the contents and paste back here.


----------



## boulder38

Results of ESET Scan


C:\ProgramData\GamesBar\10-12-28-21-12-26.xm_	Win32/Adware.SpywareProtect2009 application
C:\ProgramData\GamesBar\10-12-28-21-12-27.xm_	Win32/Adware.SpywareProtect2009 application
C:\ProgramData\GamesBar\10-12-28-21-12-40.xm_	Win32/Adware.SpywareProtect2009 application
C:\ProgramData\GamesBar\10-12-28-21-13-18.xm_	Win32/Adware.SpywareProtect2009 application
C:\Users\All Users\GamesBar\10-12-28-21-12-26.xm_	Win32/Adware.SpywareProtect2009 application
C:\Users\All Users\GamesBar\10-12-28-21-12-27.xm_	Win32/Adware.SpywareProtect2009 application
C:\Users\All Users\GamesBar\10-12-28-21-12-40.xm_	Win32/Adware.SpywareProtect2009 application
C:\Users\All Users\GamesBar\10-12-28-21-13-18.xm_	Win32/Adware.SpywareProtect2009 application
C:\Users\emily\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Virtualized\C\ProgramData\GamesBar\10-12-28-21-14-21.xm_	Win32/Adware.SpywareProtect2009 application
C:\Users\emily\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Virtualized\C\ProgramData\GamesBar\10-12-28-21-22-36.xm_	Win32/Adware.SpywareProtect2009 application
C:\Users\emily\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Virtualized\C\ProgramData\GamesBar\10-12-28-21-23-25.xm_	Win32/Adware.SpywareProtect2009 application
C:\Users\emily\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Virtualized\C\ProgramData\GamesBar\11-01-01-18-07-41.xm_	Win32/Adware.SpywareProtect2009 application
C:\Users\emily\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Virtualized\C\ProgramData\GamesBar\11-01-01-18-08-03.xm_	Win32/Adware.SpywareProtect2009 application


Thanks


----------



## johnb35

Go into add/remove programs and uninstall the games bar.  Then use ccleaner to delete your temp files.

Please download and run the mcafee removal tool.

http://download.mcafee.com/products/licensed/cust_support_patches/MCPR.exe

Did you run the avast removal tool in safe mode?

I edited my last post, you must not have caught it in time.  I need to post a specific log from combofix.

Navigate to C:\qoobox and in that folder will be a file named add-remove programs.txt.  Open that file and copy and paste the contents back here.


----------



## boulder38

I didnt catch that one no as just left it open for instructions on ESET.

Ill get the log now.

Ive ran both in safe mode but the Mcafee one comes back with the error ive already posted about not having permission to certain files.

Gamesbar has been removed.

Heres the log

Adobe AIR
Adobe Flash Player 10 ActiveX
Adobe Reader 9.3
Advertising Center
Amazon.co.uk
Atheros Communications Inc.(R) AR81Family Gigabit/Fast Ethernet Driver
Bejeweled 2 Deluxe
Catalyst Control Center - Branding
Catalyst Control Center Core Implementation
Catalyst Control Center Graphics Full Existing
Catalyst Control Center Graphics Full New
Catalyst Control Center Graphics Light
Catalyst Control Center Graphics Previews Common
Catalyst Control Center Graphics Previews Vista
Catalyst Control Center InstallProxy
Catalyst Control Center Localization All
ccc-core-static
CCC Help Chinese Standard
CCC Help Chinese Traditional
CCC Help Czech
CCC Help Danish
CCC Help Dutch
CCC Help English
CCC Help Finnish
CCC Help French
CCC Help German
CCC Help Greek
CCC Help Hungarian
CCC Help Italian
CCC Help Japanese
CCC Help Korean
CCC Help Norwegian
CCC Help Polish
CCC Help Portuguese
CCC Help Russian
CCC Help Spanish
CCC Help Swedish
CCC Help Thai
CCC Help Turkish
Chuzzle Deluxe
Definition update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB982726) 32-Bit Edition
Diner Dash 2 Restaurant Rescue
eBay
FATE
GamesBar 2.0.1.73
Google Chrome
Google Desktop
Google Update Helper
HiJackThis
ImagXpress
Java(TM) 6 Update 17
Jewel Quest II
Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware version 1.51.2.1300
Microsoft Office 2010 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
Microsoft Office Access MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft Office Access Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft Office Excel MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft Office Home and Student 2010
Microsoft Office OneNote MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft Office Outlook MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft Office PowerPoint MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft Office Proof (English) 2010
Microsoft Office Proof (French) 2010
Microsoft Office Proof (Spanish) 2010
Microsoft Office Proofing (English) 2010
Microsoft Office Publisher MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft Office Shared MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft Office Shared Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft Office Single Image 2010
Microsoft Office Word MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft Silverlight
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - KB2467174 - x86 9.0.30729.5570
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.4148
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.6161
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB954430)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB973688)
Nero 9 Essentials
Nero BackItUp
Nero BackItUp and Burn
Nero BurnRights
Nero BurnRights Help
Nero ControlCenter
Nero DiscSpeed
Nero DiscSpeed Help
Nero DriveSpeed
Nero DriveSpeed Help
Nero Express
Nero Express Help
Nero InfoTool
Nero InfoTool Help
Nero Installer
Nero Online Upgrade
Nero RescueAgent
Nero StartSmart
Nero StartSmart Help
NeroExpress
neroxml
Penguins!
Photo Service - powered by myphotobook
Plants vs. Zombies
Polar Bowler
Realtek USB 2.0 Card Reader
Realtek WLAN Driver
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2160841)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2446708)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2478663)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2518870)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2539636)
Security Update for Microsoft Excel 2010 (KB2553070)
Security Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2553091)
Security Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2553096)
Security Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2584066)
Security Update for Microsoft SharePoint Workspace 2010 (KB2566445)
Skype Toolbars
Toshiba Assist
TOSHIBA Bulletin Board
TOSHIBA ConfigFree
TOSHIBA eco Utility
TOSHIBA Face Recognition
TOSHIBA Hardware Setup
TOSHIBA HDD/SSD Alert
Toshiba Manuals
TOSHIBA Media Controller
TOSHIBA Media Controller Plug-in
TOSHIBA Online Product Information
TOSHIBA Recovery Media Creator Reminder
TOSHIBA ReelTime
TOSHIBA Service Station
TOSHIBA Supervisor Password
Toshiba TEMPRO
TOSHIBA Value Added Package
TOSHIBA Web Camera Application
TRORMCLauncher
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2468871)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2533523)
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2494150)
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2553065)
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2566458)
Update for Microsoft Outlook Social Connector (KB2583935)
Visual Studio 2008 x64 Redistributables
WildTangent Games
WildTangent ORB Game Console
Windows Live Sign-in Assistant
Windows Live Sync
Windows Live Upload Tool
Windows Movie Maker 2.6
WinZip 14.5
YouTube Converter Pro
Zuma Deluxe


Thanks


----------



## johnb35

Uninstall the following..

Java(TM) 6 Update 17

Create a new account with admin privileges and log onto it and run the removal tools again.  Then do the following.

Please download and run TDSSkiller

When the program opens, click on the start scan button.

TDSSKiller will now scan your computer for the TDSS infection. When the scan has finished it will display a result screen stating whether or not the infection was found on your computer. If it was found it will display a screen similar to the one below.






To remove the infection simply click on the Continue button and TDSSKiller will attempt to clean the infection.

When it has finished cleaning the infection you will see a report stating whether or not it was successful as shown below.






If the log says will be cured after reboot, please reboot the system by pressing the reboot now button.

After running there will be a log that will be located at the root of your c:\ drive labeled tdsskiller with a series of numbers after it.  Please open the log and copy and paste it back here.


----------



## boulder38

Morning John,

TDSSKiller ran and no infection, heres the log

2011/09/23 09:19:11.0502 2596	TDSS rootkit removing tool 2.5.23.0 Sep 20 2011 08:53:10
2011/09/23 09:19:11.0767 2596	================================================================================
2011/09/23 09:19:11.0767 2596	SystemInfo:
2011/09/23 09:19:11.0767 2596	
2011/09/23 09:19:11.0767 2596	OS Version: 6.1.7601 ServicePack: 1.0
2011/09/23 09:19:11.0767 2596	Product type: Workstation
2011/09/23 09:19:11.0767 2596	ComputerName: EMILY-TOSH
2011/09/23 09:19:11.0767 2596	UserName: Kitty
2011/09/23 09:19:11.0767 2596	Windows directory: C:\Windows
2011/09/23 09:19:11.0767 2596	System windows directory: C:\Windows
2011/09/23 09:19:11.0767 2596	Running under WOW64
2011/09/23 09:19:11.0767 2596	Processor architecture: Intel x64
2011/09/23 09:19:11.0767 2596	Number of processors: 2
2011/09/23 09:19:11.0767 2596	Page size: 0x1000
2011/09/23 09:19:11.0767 2596	Boot type: Normal boot
2011/09/23 09:19:11.0767 2596	================================================================================
2011/09/23 09:19:13.0343 2596	Initialize success
2011/09/23 09:19:20.0160 4008	================================================================================
2011/09/23 09:19:20.0160 4008	Scan started
2011/09/23 09:19:20.0160 4008	Mode: Manual; 
2011/09/23 09:19:20.0160 4008	================================================================================
2011/09/23 09:19:22.0172 4008	1394ohci        (a87d604aea360176311474c87a63bb88) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\1394ohci.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:22.0391 4008	ACPI            (d81d9e70b8a6dd14d42d7b4efa65d5f2) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\ACPI.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:22.0609 4008	AcpiPmi         (99f8e788246d495ce3794d7e7821d2ca) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\acpipmi.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:23.0046 4008	adp94xx         (2f6b34b83843f0c5118b63ac634f5bf4) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\adp94xx.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:23.0233 4008	adpahci         (597f78224ee9224ea1a13d6350ced962) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\adpahci.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:23.0452 4008	adpu320         (e109549c90f62fb570b9540c4b148e54) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\adpu320.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:23.0670 4008	AFD             (d5b031c308a409a0a576bff4cf083d30) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\afd.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:23.0904 4008	agp440          (608c14dba7299d8cb6ed035a68a15799) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\agp440.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:24.0107 4008	aliide          (5812713a477a3ad7363c7438ca2ee038) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\aliide.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:24.0310 4008	amdide          (1ff8b4431c353ce385c875f194924c0c) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\amdide.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:24.0481 4008	AmdK8           (7024f087cff1833a806193ef9d22cda9) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\amdk8.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:24.0856 4008	amdkmdag        (aefaf27f1b7e52c705df4fb6c96732f6) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atipmdag.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:25.0168 4008	amdkmdap        (8149db73be27950ec72767a1193153a6) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atikmpag.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:25.0308 4008	AmdPPM          (1e56388b3fe0d031c44144eb8c4d6217) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\amdppm.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:25.0511 4008	amdsata         (d4121ae6d0c0e7e13aa221aa57ef2d49) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\amdsata.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:25.0698 4008	amdsbs          (f67f933e79241ed32ff46a4f29b5120b) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\amdsbs.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:25.0870 4008	amdxata         (540daf1cea6094886d72126fd7c33048) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\amdxata.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:26.0057 4008	AppID           (89a69c3f2f319b43379399547526d952) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\appid.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:26.0322 4008	arc             (c484f8ceb1717c540242531db7845c4e) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\arc.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:26.0525 4008	arcsas          (019af6924aefe7839f61c830227fe79c) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\arcsas.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:26.0712 4008	AsyncMac        (769765ce2cc62867468cea93969b2242) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\asyncmac.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:26.0868 4008	atapi           (02062c0b390b7729edc9e69c680a6f3c) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\atapi.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:27.0086 4008	athr            (e857eee6b92aaa473ebb3465add8f7e7) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\athrx.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:27.0508 4008	atikmdag        (aefaf27f1b7e52c705df4fb6c96732f6) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atikmdag.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:27.0851 4008	AtiPcie         (7c5d273e29dcc5505469b299c6f29163) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\AtiPcie.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:28.0178 4008	AVGIDSDriver    (e29ea1a0ec7ab9fa2dc7e75a03f12a4f) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\AVGIDSDriver.Sys
2011/09/23 09:19:28.0412 4008	AVGIDSEH        (f823d184b8e8ffb8da3ead45dbf5bd6a) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\AVGIDSEH.Sys
2011/09/23 09:19:28.0475 4008	AVGIDSFilter    (ed2b25bd7fe35d1944211968842d30da) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\AVGIDSFilter.Sys
2011/09/23 09:19:28.0693 4008	Avgldx64        (dadfccfb036da99fa83e7e1d29290a6c) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\avgldx64.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:28.0880 4008	Avgmfx64        (36b1a5843695766eac714daffc5b84d1) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\avgmfx64.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:29.0114 4008	Avgrkx64        (5a7aa579d4fa072fb9715f8d83eb1f00) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\avgrkx64.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:29.0333 4008	Avgtdia         (11f36d3ea82d9db9aa05a476a210551b) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\avgtdia.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:29.0551 4008	b06bdrv         (3e5b191307609f7514148c6832bb0842) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\bxvbda.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:29.0770 4008	b57nd60a        (b5ace6968304a3900eeb1ebfd9622df2) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\b57nd60a.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:29.0988 4008	Beep            (16a47ce2decc9b099349a5f840654746) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\Beep.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:30.0206 4008	blbdrive        (61583ee3c3a17003c4acd0475646b4d3) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\blbdrive.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:30.0425 4008	bowser          (6c02a83164f5cc0a262f4199f0871cf5) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\bowser.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:30.0628 4008	BrFiltLo        (f09eee9edc320b5e1501f749fde686c8) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\BrFiltLo.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:30.0784 4008	BrFiltUp        (b114d3098e9bdb8bea8b053685831be6) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\BrFiltUp.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:30.0955 4008	Brserid         (43bea8d483bf1870f018e2d02e06a5bd) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\Brserid.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:31.0096 4008	BrSerWdm        (a6eca2151b08a09caceca35c07f05b42) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\BrSerWdm.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:31.0298 4008	BrUsbMdm        (b79968002c277e869cf38bd22cd61524) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\BrUsbMdm.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:31.0454 4008	BrUsbSer        (a87528880231c54e75ea7a44943b38bf) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\BrUsbSer.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:31.0673 4008	BthEnum         (cf98190a94f62e405c8cb255018b2315) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\BthEnum.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:31.0860 4008	BTHMODEM        (9da669f11d1f894ab4eb69bf546a42e8) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\bthmodem.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:32.0047 4008	BthPan          (02dd601b708dd0667e1331fa8518e9ff) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\bthpan.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:32.0250 4008	BTHPORT         (64c198198501f7560ee41d8d1efa7952) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\BTHport.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:32.0484 4008	BTHUSB          (f188b7394d81010767b6df3178519a37) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\BTHUSB.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:32.0718 4008	cdfs            (b8bd2bb284668c84865658c77574381a) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\cdfs.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:32.0905 4008	cdrom           (f036ce71586e93d94dab220d7bdf4416) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:33.0155 4008	circlass        (d7cd5c4e1b71fa62050515314cfb52cf) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\circlass.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:33.0326 4008	CLFS            (fe1ec06f2253f691fe36217c592a0206) C:\Windows\system32\CLFS.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:33.0623 4008	CmBatt          (0840155d0bddf1190f84a663c284bd33) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\CmBatt.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:33.0763 4008	cmdide          (e19d3f095812725d88f9001985b94edd) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\cmdide.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:33.0950 4008	CNG             (d5fea92400f12412b3922087c09da6a5) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\cng.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:34.0200 4008	CnxtHdAudService (7247a4d0875f5f28919e0787e11b7b57) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\CHDRT64.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:34.0450 4008	CnxtHdmiAudService (89c99ab4ae9535f727791592d84d4821) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\CHDMI64.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:34.0668 4008	Compbatt        (102de219c3f61415f964c88e9085ad14) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\compbatt.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:34.0871 4008	CompositeBus    (03edb043586cceba243d689bdda370a8) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\CompositeBus.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:35.0074 4008	crcdisk         (1c827878a998c18847245fe1f34ee597) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\crcdisk.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:35.0370 4008	DfsC            (9bb2ef44eaa163b29c4a4587887a0fe4) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\dfsc.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:35.0573 4008	discache        (13096b05847ec78f0977f2c0f79e9ab3) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\discache.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:35.0791 4008	Disk            (9819eee8b5ea3784ec4af3b137a5244c) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\disk.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:36.0025 4008	drmkaud         (9b19f34400d24df84c858a421c205754) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\drmkaud.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:36.0244 4008	DXGKrnl         (f5bee30450e18e6b83a5012c100616fd) C:\Windows\System32\drivers\dxgkrnl.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:36.0540 4008	ebdrv           (dc5d737f51be844d8c82c695eb17372f) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\evbda.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:36.0852 4008	elxstor         (0e5da5369a0fcaea12456dd852545184) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\elxstor.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:37.0008 4008	ErrDev          (34a3c54752046e79a126e15c51db409b) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\errdev.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:37.0195 4008	exfat           (a510c654ec00c1e9bdd91eeb3a59823b) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\exfat.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:37.0367 4008	fastfat         (0adc83218b66a6db380c330836f3e36d) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\fastfat.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:37.0570 4008	fdc             (d765d19cd8ef61f650c384f62fac00ab) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\fdc.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:37.0663 4008	FileInfo        (655661be46b5f5f3fd454e2c3095b930) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\fileinfo.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:37.0788 4008	Filetrace       (5f671ab5bc87eea04ec38a6cd5962a47) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\filetrace.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:37.0866 4008	flpydisk        (c172a0f53008eaeb8ea33fe10e177af5) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\flpydisk.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:38.0038 4008	FltMgr          (da6b67270fd9db3697b20fce94950741) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\fltmgr.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:38.0225 4008	FsDepends       (d43703496149971890703b4b1b723eac) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\FsDepends.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:38.0303 4008	Fs_Rec          (e95ef8547de20cf0603557c0cf7a9462) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\Fs_Rec.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:38.0521 4008	fvevol          (1f7b25b858fa27015169fe95e54108ed) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\fvevol.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:38.0708 4008	FwLnk           (60acb128e64c35c2b4e4aab1b0a5c293) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\FwLnk.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:38.0911 4008	gagp30kx        (8c778d335c9d272cfd3298ab02abe3b6) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\gagp30kx.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:39.0161 4008	hcw85cir        (f2523ef6460fc42405b12248338ab2f0) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\hcw85cir.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:39.0364 4008	HdAudAddService (975761c778e33cd22498059b91e7373a) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\HdAudio.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:39.0566 4008	HDAudBus        (97bfed39b6b79eb12cddbfeed51f56bb) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\HDAudBus.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:39.0754 4008	HidBatt         (78e86380454a7b10a5eb255dc44a355f) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\HidBatt.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:39.0925 4008	HidBth          (7fd2a313f7afe5c4dab14798c48dd104) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\hidbth.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:40.0066 4008	HidIr           (0a77d29f311b88cfae3b13f9c1a73825) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\hidir.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:40.0253 4008	HidUsb          (9592090a7e2b61cd582b612b6df70536) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\hidusb.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:40.0471 4008	HpSAMD          (39d2abcd392f3d8a6dce7b60ae7b8efc) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\HpSAMD.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:40.0690 4008	HTTP            (0ea7de1acb728dd5a369fd742d6eee28) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\HTTP.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:40.0877 4008	hwpolicy        (a5462bd6884960c9dc85ed49d34ff392) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\hwpolicy.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:41.0080 4008	i8042prt        (fa55c73d4affa7ee23ac4be53b4592d3) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\i8042prt.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:41.0298 4008	iaStorV         (aaaf44db3bd0b9d1fb6969b23ecc8366) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\iaStorV.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:41.0548 4008	iirsp           (5c18831c61933628f5bb0ea2675b9d21) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\iirsp.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:41.0719 4008	intelide        (f00f20e70c6ec3aa366910083a0518aa) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\intelide.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:41.0906 4008	intelppm        (ada036632c664caa754079041cf1f8c1) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\intelppm.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:42.0062 4008	IpFilterDriver  (c9f0e1bd74365a8771590e9008d22ab6) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ipfltdrv.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:42.0234 4008	IPMIDRV         (0fc1aea580957aa8817b8f305d18ca3a) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\IPMIDrv.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:42.0406 4008	IPNAT           (af9b39a7e7b6caa203b3862582e9f2d0) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\ipnat.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:42.0577 4008	IRENUM          (3abf5e7213eb28966d55d58b515d5ce9) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\irenum.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:42.0780 4008	isapnp          (2f7b28dc3e1183e5eb418df55c204f38) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\isapnp.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:42.0952 4008	iScsiPrt        (d931d7309deb2317035b07c9f9e6b0bd) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\msiscsi.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:43.0139 4008	kbdclass        (bc02336f1cba7dcc7d1213bb588a68a5) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\kbdclass.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:43.0342 4008	kbdhid          (0705eff5b42a9db58548eec3b26bb484) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\kbdhid.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:43.0513 4008	KSecDD          (ccd53b5bd33ce0c889e830d839c8b66e) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\ksecdd.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:43.0716 4008	KSecPkg         (9ff918a261752c12639e8ad4208d2c2f) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\ksecpkg.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:43.0966 4008	ksthunk         (6869281e78cb31a43e969f06b57347c4) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\ksthunk.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:44.0168 4008	L1C             (655a5d8e80869781cce23760ada7e695) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\L1C62x64.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:44.0387 4008	lltdio          (1538831cf8ad2979a04c423779465827) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\lltdio.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:44.0590 4008	LSI_FC          (1a93e54eb0ece102495a51266dcdb6a6) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\lsi_fc.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:44.0808 4008	LSI_SAS         (1047184a9fdc8bdbff857175875ee810) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\lsi_sas.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:44.0902 4008	LSI_SAS2        (30f5c0de1ee8b5bc9306c1f0e4a75f93) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\lsi_sas2.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:44.0964 4008	LSI_SCSI        (0504eacaff0d3c8aed161c4b0d369d4a) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\lsi_scsi.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:45.0136 4008	luafv           (43d0f98e1d56ccddb0d5254cff7b356e) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\luafv.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:45.0292 4008	megasas         (a55805f747c6edb6a9080d7c633bd0f4) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\megasas.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:45.0416 4008	MegaSR          (baf74ce0072480c3b6b7c13b2a94d6b3) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\MegaSR.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:45.0604 4008	Modem           (800ba92f7010378b09f9ed9270f07137) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\modem.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:45.0791 4008	monitor         (b03d591dc7da45ece20b3b467e6aadaa) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\monitor.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:45.0994 4008	mouclass        (7d27ea49f3c1f687d357e77a470aea99) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\mouclass.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:46.0181 4008	mouhid          (d3bf052c40b0c4166d9fd86a4288c1e6) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\mouhid.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:46.0337 4008	mountmgr        (32e7a3d591d671a6df2db515a5cbe0fa) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\mountmgr.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:46.0524 4008	mpio            (a44b420d30bd56e145d6a2bc8768ec58) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\mpio.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:46.0696 4008	mpsdrv          (6c38c9e45ae0ea2fa5e551f2ed5e978f) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\mpsdrv.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:46.0883 4008	MRxDAV          (dc722758b8261e1abafd31a3c0a66380) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\mrxdav.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:47.0054 4008	mrxsmb          (a5d9106a73dc88564c825d317cac68ac) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:47.0195 4008	mrxsmb10        (d711b3c1d5f42c0c2415687be09fc163) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb10.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:47.0382 4008	mrxsmb20        (9423e9d355c8d303e76b8cfbd8a5c30c) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb20.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:47.0554 4008	msahci          (c25f0bafa182cbca2dd3c851c2e75796) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\msahci.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:47.0741 4008	msdsm           (db801a638d011b9633829eb6f663c900) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\msdsm.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:47.0959 4008	Msfs            (aa3fb40e17ce1388fa1bedab50ea8f96) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\Msfs.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:48.0131 4008	mshidkmdf       (f9d215a46a8b9753f61767fa72a20326) C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mshidkmdf.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:48.0318 4008	msisadrv        (d916874bbd4f8b07bfb7fa9b3ccae29d) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\msisadrv.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:48.0521 4008	MSKSSRV         (49ccf2c4fea34ffad8b1b59d49439366) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\MSKSSRV.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:48.0724 4008	MSPCLOCK        (bdd71ace35a232104ddd349ee70e1ab3) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\MSPCLOCK.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:48.0911 4008	MSPQM           (4ed981241db27c3383d72092b618a1d0) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\MSPQM.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:49.0098 4008	MsRPC           (759a9eeb0fa9ed79da1fb7d4ef78866d) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\MsRPC.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:49.0285 4008	mssmbios        (0eed230e37515a0eaee3c2e1bc97b288) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\mssmbios.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:49.0504 4008	MSTEE           (2e66f9ecb30b4221a318c92ac2250779) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\MSTEE.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:49.0675 4008	MTConfig        (7ea404308934e675bffde8edf0757bcd) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\MTConfig.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:49.0878 4008	Mup             (f9a18612fd3526fe473c1bda678d61c8) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\mup.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:50.0081 4008	NativeWifiP     (1ea3749c4114db3e3161156ffffa6b33) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\nwifi.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:50.0299 4008	NDIS            (79b47fd40d9a817e932f9d26fac0a81c) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\ndis.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:50.0533 4008	NdisCap         (9f9a1f53aad7da4d6fef5bb73ab811ac) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ndiscap.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:50.0720 4008	NdisTapi        (30639c932d9fef22b31268fe25a1b6e5) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ndistapi.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:50.0939 4008	Ndisuio         (136185f9fb2cc61e573e676aa5402356) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ndisuio.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:51.0126 4008	NdisWan         (53f7305169863f0a2bddc49e116c2e11) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ndiswan.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:51.0313 4008	NDProxy         (015c0d8e0e0421b4cfd48cffe2825879) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\NDProxy.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:51.0500 4008	NetBIOS         (86743d9f5d2b1048062b14b1d84501c4) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\netbios.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:51.0688 4008	NetBT           (09594d1089c523423b32a4229263f068) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\netbt.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:51.0890 4008	nfrd960         (77889813be4d166cdab78ddba990da92) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\nfrd960.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:52.0093 4008	Npfs            (1e4c4ab5c9b8dd13179bbdc75a2a01f7) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\Npfs.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:52.0280 4008	nsiproxy        (e7f5ae18af4168178a642a9247c63001) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\nsiproxy.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:52.0530 4008	Ntfs            (a2f74975097f52a00745f9637451fdd8) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\Ntfs.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:52.0748 4008	Null            (9899284589f75fa8724ff3d16aed75c1) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\Null.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:52.0936 4008	nvraid          (0a92cb65770442ed0dc44834632f66ad) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\nvraid.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:53.0107 4008	nvstor          (dab0e87525c10052bf65f06152f37e4a) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\nvstor.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:53.0279 4008	nv_agp          (270d7cd42d6e3979f6dd0146650f0e05) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\nv_agp.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:53.0435 4008	ohci1394        (3589478e4b22ce21b41fa1bfc0b8b8a0) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\ohci1394.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:53.0653 4008	Parport         (0086431c29c35be1dbc43f52cc273887) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\parport.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:53.0825 4008	partmgr         (871eadac56b0a4c6512bbe32753ccf79) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\partmgr.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:54.0012 4008	pci             (94575c0571d1462a0f70bde6bd6ee6b3) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\pci.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:54.0090 4008	pciide          (b5b8b5ef2e5cb34df8dcf8831e3534fa) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\pciide.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:54.0262 4008	pcmcia          (b2e81d4e87ce48589f98cb8c05b01f2f) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pcmcia.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:54.0449 4008	pcw             (d6b9c2e1a11a3a4b26a182ffef18f603) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\pcw.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:54.0636 4008	PEAUTH          (68769c3356b3be5d1c732c97b9a80d6e) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\peauth.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:54.0886 4008	PGEffect        (663962900e7fea522126ba287715bb4a) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pgeffect.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:55.0135 4008	PptpMiniport    (f92a2c41117a11a00be01ca01a7fcde9) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\raspptp.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:55.0291 4008	Processor       (0d922e23c041efb1c3fac2a6f943c9bf) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\processr.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:55.0494 4008	Psched          (0557cf5a2556bd58e26384169d72438d) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pacer.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:55.0712 4008	ql2300          (a53a15a11ebfd21077463ee2c7afeef0) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ql2300.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:55.0900 4008	ql40xx          (4f6d12b51de1aaeff7dc58c4d75423c8) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ql40xx.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:56.0071 4008	QWAVEdrv        (76707bb36430888d9ce9d705398adb6c) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\qwavedrv.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:56.0258 4008	RasAcd          (5a0da8ad5762fa2d91678a8a01311704) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\rasacd.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:56.0446 4008	RasAgileVpn     (7ecff9b22276b73f43a99a15a6094e90) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\AgileVpn.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:56.0648 4008	Rasl2tp         (471815800ae33e6f1c32fb1b97c490ca) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\rasl2tp.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:56.0851 4008	RasPppoe        (855c9b1cd4756c5e9a2aa58a15f58c25) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\raspppoe.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:57.0070 4008	RasSstp         (e8b1e447b008d07ff47d016c2b0eeecb) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\rassstp.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:57.0241 4008	rdbss           (77f665941019a1594d887a74f301fa2f) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\rdbss.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:57.0413 4008	rdpbus          (302da2a0539f2cf54d7c6cc30c1f2d8d) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\rdpbus.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:57.0569 4008	RDPCDD          (cea6cc257fc9b7715f1c2b4849286d24) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\RDPCDD.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:57.0787 4008	RDPENCDD        (bb5971a4f00659529a5c44831af22365) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\rdpencdd.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:57.0928 4008	RDPREFMP        (216f3fa57533d98e1f74ded70113177a) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\rdprefmp.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:58.0099 4008	RDPWD           (15b66c206b5cb095bab980553f38ed23) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\RDPWD.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:58.0302 4008	rdyboost        (34ed295fa0121c241bfef24764fc4520) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\rdyboost.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:58.0520 4008	RFCOMM          (3dd798846e2c28102b922c56e71b7932) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\rfcomm.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:58.0754 4008	rspndr          (ddc86e4f8e7456261e637e3552e804ff) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\rspndr.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:58.0973 4008	RSUSBSTOR       (907c4464381b5ebdfdc60f6c7d0dedfc) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\RtsUStor.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:59.0207 4008	rtl8192se       (7475548b0ba58eba4d12414fc9e9dfe6) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\rtl8192se.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:59.0441 4008	sbp2port        (ac03af3329579fffb455aa2daabbe22b) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\sbp2port.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:59.0644 4008	scfilter        (253f38d0d7074c02ff8deb9836c97d2b) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\scfilter.sys
2011/09/23 09:19:59.0878 4008	secdrv          (3ea8a16169c26afbeb544e0e48421186) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\secdrv.sys
2011/09/23 09:20:00.0049 4008	Serenum         (cb624c0035412af0debec78c41f5ca1b) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\serenum.sys
2011/09/23 09:20:00.0236 4008	Serial          (c1d8e28b2c2adfaec4ba89e9fda69bd6) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\serial.sys
2011/09/23 09:20:00.0439 4008	sermouse        (1c545a7d0691cc4a027396535691c3e3) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\sermouse.sys
2011/09/23 09:20:00.0626 4008	sffdisk         (a554811bcd09279536440c964ae35bbf) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\sffdisk.sys
2011/09/23 09:20:00.0767 4008	sffp_mmc        (ff414f0baefeba59bc6c04b3db0b87bf) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\sffp_mmc.sys
2011/09/23 09:20:00.0860 4008	sffp_sd         (dd85b78243a19b59f0637dcf284da63c) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\sffp_sd.sys
2011/09/23 09:20:01.0016 4008	sfloppy         (a9d601643a1647211a1ee2ec4e433ff4) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\sfloppy.sys
2011/09/23 09:20:01.0266 4008	SiSRaid2        (843caf1e5fde1ffd5ff768f23a51e2e1) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\SiSRaid2.sys
2011/09/23 09:20:01.0453 4008	SiSRaid4        (6a6c106d42e9ffff8b9fcb4f754f6da4) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\sisraid4.sys
2011/09/23 09:20:01.0656 4008	Smb             (548260a7b8654e024dc30bf8a7c5baa4) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\smb.sys
2011/09/23 09:20:01.0874 4008	spldr           (b9e31e5cacdfe584f34f730a677803f9) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\spldr.sys
2011/09/23 09:20:02.0077 4008	srv             (441fba48bff01fdb9d5969ebc1838f0b) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\srv.sys
2011/09/23 09:20:02.0249 4008	srv2            (b4adebbf5e3677cce9651e0f01f7cc28) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\srv2.sys
2011/09/23 09:20:02.0467 4008	SrvHsfHDA       (0c4540311e11664b245a263e1154cef8) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\VSTAZL6.SYS
2011/09/23 09:20:02.0686 4008	SrvHsfV92       (02071d207a9858fbe3a48cbfd59c4a04) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\VSTDPV6.SYS
2011/09/23 09:20:02.0966 4008	SrvHsfWinac     (18e40c245dbfaf36fd0134a7ef2df396) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\VSTCNXT6.SYS
2011/09/23 09:20:03.0154 4008	srvnet          (27e461f0be5bff5fc737328f749538c3) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\srvnet.sys
2011/09/23 09:20:03.0341 4008	stexstor        (f3817967ed533d08327dc73bc4d5542a) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\stexstor.sys
2011/09/23 09:20:03.0544 4008	swenum          (d01ec09b6711a5f8e7e6564a4d0fbc90) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\swenum.sys
2011/09/23 09:20:03.0762 4008	SynTP           (470c47daba9ca3966f0ab3f835d7d135) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\SynTP.sys
2011/09/23 09:20:04.0043 4008	Tcpip           (f0e98c00a09fdf791525829a1d14240f) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\tcpip.sys
2011/09/23 09:20:04.0292 4008	TCPIP6          (f0e98c00a09fdf791525829a1d14240f) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\tcpip.sys
2011/09/23 09:20:04.0480 4008	tcpipreg        (df687e3d8836bfb04fcc0615bf15a519) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\tcpipreg.sys
2011/09/23 09:20:04.0729 4008	tdcmdpst        (fd542b661bd22fa69ca789ad0ac58c29) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\tdcmdpst.sys
2011/09/23 09:20:04.0870 4008	TDPIPE          (3371d21011695b16333a3934340c4e7c) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\tdpipe.sys
2011/09/23 09:20:04.0932 4008	TDTCP           (e4245bda3190a582d55ed09e137401a9) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\tdtcp.sys
2011/09/23 09:20:05.0057 4008	tdx             (ddad5a7ab24d8b65f8d724f5c20fd806) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\tdx.sys
2011/09/23 09:20:05.0244 4008	TermDD          (561e7e1f06895d78de991e01dd0fb6e5) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\termdd.sys
2011/09/23 09:20:05.0572 4008	tssecsrv        (ce18b2cdfc837c99e5fae9ca6cba5d30) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\tssecsrv.sys
2011/09/23 09:20:05.0728 4008	TsUsbFlt        (d11c783e3ef9a3c52c0ebe83cc5000e9) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\tsusbflt.sys
2011/09/23 09:20:05.0899 4008	tunnel          (3566a8daafa27af944f5d705eaa64894) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\tunnel.sys
2011/09/23 09:20:06.0118 4008	TVALZ           (550b567f9364d8f7684c3fb3ea665a72) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\TVALZ_O.SYS
2011/09/23 09:20:06.0305 4008	TVALZFL         (9c7191f4b2e49bff47a6c1144b5923fa) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\TVALZFL.sys
2011/09/23 09:20:06.0445 4008	uagp35          (b4dd609bd7e282bfc683cec7eaaaad67) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\uagp35.sys
2011/09/23 09:20:06.0601 4008	udfs            (ff4232a1a64012baa1fd97c7b67df593) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\udfs.sys
2011/09/23 09:20:06.0804 4008	uliagpkx        (4bfe1bc28391222894cbf1e7d0e42320) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\uliagpkx.sys
2011/09/23 09:20:07.0007 4008	umbus           (dc54a574663a895c8763af0fa1ff7561) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\umbus.sys
2011/09/23 09:20:07.0194 4008	UmPass          (b2e8e8cb557b156da5493bbddcc1474d) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\umpass.sys
2011/09/23 09:20:07.0350 4008	usbccgp         (6f1a3157a1c89435352ceb543cdb359c) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\usbccgp.sys
2011/09/23 09:20:07.0568 4008	usbcir          (af0892a803fdda7492f595368e3b68e7) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbcir.sys
2011/09/23 09:20:08.0021 4008	usbehci         (c025055fe7b87701eb042095df1a2d7b) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\usbehci.sys
2011/09/23 09:20:08.0224 4008	usbhub          (287c6c9410b111b68b52ca298f7b8c24) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\usbhub.sys
2011/09/23 09:20:08.0411 4008	usbohci         (9840fc418b4cbd632d3d0a667a725c31) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\usbohci.sys
2011/09/23 09:20:08.0629 4008	usbprint        (73188f58fb384e75c4063d29413cee3d) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\usbprint.sys
2011/09/23 09:20:08.0801 4008	USBSTOR         (fed648b01349a3c8395a5169db5fb7d6) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\USBSTOR.SYS
2011/09/23 09:20:08.0972 4008	usbuhci         (62069a34518bcf9c1fd9e74b3f6db7cd) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys
2011/09/23 09:20:09.0238 4008	usbvideo        (454800c2bc7f3927ce030141ee4f4c50) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\usbvideo.sys
2011/09/23 09:20:09.0456 4008	vdrvroot        (c5c876ccfc083ff3b128f933823e87bd) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\vdrvroot.sys
2011/09/23 09:20:09.0674 4008	vga             (da4da3f5e02943c2dc8c6ed875de68dd) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\vgapnp.sys
2011/09/23 09:20:09.0862 4008	VgaSave         (53e92a310193cb3c03bea963de7d9cfc) C:\Windows\System32\drivers\vga.sys
2011/09/23 09:20:10.0018 4008	vhdmp           (2ce2df28c83aeaf30084e1b1eb253cbb) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\vhdmp.sys
2011/09/23 09:20:10.0220 4008	viaide          (e5689d93ffe4e5d66c0178761240dd54) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\viaide.sys
2011/09/23 09:20:10.0392 4008	volmgr          (d2aafd421940f640b407aefaaebd91b0) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\volmgr.sys
2011/09/23 09:20:10.0579 4008	volmgrx         (a255814907c89be58b79ef2f189b843b) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\volmgrx.sys
2011/09/23 09:20:10.0766 4008	volsnap         (0d08d2f3b3ff84e433346669b5e0f639) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\volsnap.sys
2011/09/23 09:20:10.0954 4008	vsmraid         (5e2016ea6ebaca03c04feac5f330d997) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\vsmraid.sys
2011/09/23 09:20:11.0156 4008	vwifibus        (36d4720b72b5c5d9cb2b9c29e9df67a1) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\vwifibus.sys
2011/09/23 09:20:11.0359 4008	vwififlt        (6a3d66263414ff0d6fa754c646612f3f) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\vwififlt.sys
2011/09/23 09:20:11.0624 4008	vwifimp         (6a638fc4bfddc4d9b186c28c91bd1a01) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\vwifimp.sys
2011/09/23 09:20:11.0780 4008	WacomPen        (4e9440f4f152a7b944cb1663d3935a3e) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\wacompen.sys
2011/09/23 09:20:11.0983 4008	WANARP          (356afd78a6ed4457169241ac3965230c) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\wanarp.sys
2011/09/23 09:20:12.0030 4008	Wanarpv6        (356afd78a6ed4457169241ac3965230c) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\wanarp.sys
2011/09/23 09:20:12.0342 4008	Wd              (72889e16ff12ba0f235467d6091b17dc) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\wd.sys
2011/09/23 09:20:12.0529 4008	Wdf01000        (441bd2d7b4f98134c3a4f9fa570fd250) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\Wdf01000.sys
2011/09/23 09:20:12.0779 4008	WfpLwf          (611b23304bf067451a9fdee01fbdd725) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\wfplwf.sys
2011/09/23 09:20:12.0935 4008	WIMMount        (05ecaec3e4529a7153b3136ceb49f0ec) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\wimmount.sys
2011/09/23 09:20:13.0247 4008	WinUsb          (fe88b288356e7b47b74b13372add906d) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\WinUsb.sys
2011/09/23 09:20:13.0434 4008	WmiAcpi         (f6ff8944478594d0e414d3f048f0d778) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\wmiacpi.sys
2011/09/23 09:20:13.0699 4008	ws2ifsl         (6bcc1d7d2fd2453957c5479a32364e52) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\ws2ifsl.sys
2011/09/23 09:20:13.0933 4008	WudfPf          (d3381dc54c34d79b22cee0d65ba91b7c) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\WudfPf.sys
2011/09/23 09:20:14.0152 4008	WUDFRd          (cf8d590be3373029d57af80914190682) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\WUDFRd.sys
2011/09/23 09:20:14.0261 4008	MBR (0x1B8)     (a36c5e4f47e84449ff07ed3517b43a31) \Device\Harddisk0\DR0
2011/09/23 09:20:14.0323 4008	Boot (0x1200)   (5cc1d810faaa870d148de6937c4ba8e4) \Device\Harddisk0\DR0\Partition0
2011/09/23 09:20:14.0354 4008	Boot (0x1200)   (999e537396759d2f7c4bd4a122ce11ae) \Device\Harddisk0\DR0\Partition1
2011/09/23 09:20:14.0370 4008	================================================================================
2011/09/23 09:20:14.0370 4008	Scan finished
2011/09/23 09:20:14.0370 4008	================================================================================
2011/09/23 09:20:14.0370 3108	Detected object count: 0
2011/09/23 09:20:14.0370 3108	Actual detected object count: 0
2011/09/23 09:20:57.0925 3636	Deinitialize success



Ive ran this through on the new user account which the keyboard IS now working on this account but not the other one.

Mcafee removal tool runs through successfully now but combofix still believes Mcafee and Avast are still active and running.


Thanks


----------



## Okedokey

When you have finished with John i recommend changing all your online passwords


----------



## boulder38

That will be a recommendation to the customer 

Thanks


----------



## johnb35

Looks like the user profile is corrupt.  You may have to keep the new account and transfer files to the new account.  

As far as mcafee and avast goes, look to see if they are still listed under program files.  You may also want to try running the microsoft cleanup utility to see if they are still listed.


----------



## boulder38

I think so. Ill try the micro tool and see what comes from that

Thanks for help chaps 

Luke


----------

